#lubuntu 2010-11-01
<snak3> hi
<snak3> i've some trouble installing lubuntu on an old notebook of mine. i get an exit code 10 error for ubi-partman - already tried to the nodmraid boot option but no luck. any suggestions?
<phillw> snak3: how much RAM do have?
<snak3> 256mb
<phillw> snak3: you could be below ubiquity levels if the laptop is also using RAM for graphics (which they do)
<snak3> the gfx has 16mb dedicated ram
<phillw> snak3: how old a laptop? as what processor does it have?
<snak3> pentium3 m 1ghz
<snak3> from around 2002
<phillw> snak3: that should be okay with 10.10, but i586 support was dropped in 10.10.
<phillw> Have had the CD self test itself?
<snak3> i did a verify with imgburn after burning the iso, but i can start the selftest
<xuzas> hi everyone! what can i do to get smaller fonts on pidgin? lxde has always so big fonts..!!
<head_victim> xuzas: you can change the default font to whatever font and size you prefer
<xuzas> yes, i know and did so
<head_victim> Ah ok, sorry
<xuzas> but pidgin doesn't changes his fonts :|
<head_victim> xuzas: have a quick look you need to go into tools and then preferences
<head_victim> This will open a preferences window.
<head_victim> If you click the "conversations" tab it will open that up.
<head_victim> There is a box at the bottom of that window with the heading "Default Formatting" and if you click the word "Font" in the table it opens a drop down box.
<head_victim> Just tick the "smaller" option. Fingers crossed that's what you're looking for.
<head_victim> You can click it twice actually to make it even smaller if it's not small enough to start with.
<snak3> phillw: cd check completed without errors
<xuzas> well... i did so
<xuzas> but it looks like nothing has changed
<xuzas> on the preferences window the font is even smaller,, but not here
<phillw> head_victim: can you hold the fort, I'm on 1-2-1 with someone :(
<xuzas> i'll restart pidgin, maybe then changes will take effect
<head_victim> xuzas: how'd it go?
<xuzas> nothing changed
<head_victim> Odd
<xuzas> i've no idea bout how to changed it
<head_victim> I'm going to set up an irc account
<xuzas> jajajaja
<head_pidgin> didn't change anything here either
<head_pidgin> There is a "font" in the window here htough but all it's options are greyed out.
<xuzas> does lubuntu use openbox?
<xuzas> yes
<xuzas> and i don't know why
<xuzas> yesterday i still had the option to changed fonts from de conversation window
<xuzas> but now all font settings appear in grey
<head_pidgin> You might have to manually make the change.
<head_pidgin> http://tiny.cc/2jne5
<head_pidgin> and also http://tiny.cc/06sn4 should help
<head_victim> I prefer separate clients for my chat protocols, never understood what mixing them up would do but confuse me.
<xuzas> on the gtkrc file there are the same options like on the settings window
<xuzas> bkjb
<xuzas> nothing happens... i think
<head_victim> Anyone use pidgin in here able to shed more light?
 * phillw uses pidgin, sorry I've been busy on all sorts of stuff, let me read up on what the issue is
<xuzas> wOw!
<xuzas> someone heard you
<phillw> xuzas: I've never had fonts working in pidgin :)  I just accept it is the way it is, not the best in the world, but it's a one stop shop for my IRC, Yahoo!, MSN and AIM accounts.
<head_victim> How about a bug then?
<xuzas> emm...
<phillw> head_victim: TBH, for what they pack into that little programme, it's okay by me. If someone wishes to file a bug, that's up to them :)
<xuzas> i only use de default font
<xuzas> but it too big
<snak3> phillw can i downgrade xubuntu to lubuntu somehow?
<phillw> xuzas: it's smaller than xchat :)
<xuzas> but i think it depends not on pidgin
<snak3> xubuntu 10.10 install went through without any errorr
<JoeMaverickSett> snak3: i think you could install lubuntu-desktop and get rid of all xubuntu packages.
<head_victim> phillw: yeah but if the option is there it should technically work. If it doesn't then it is a bug :)
<phillw> snak3: no, you can upgrade from xubuntu to lubuntu if you want, though :)
<xuzas> when i use pidgin in ubuntu fonts are regular
<snak3> hehe, ok. and how do i do that?
<xuzas> but here, under lxde/openbox...
<phillw> snak3: give me 30 seconds
<snak3> ok ,thx
<JoeMaverickSett> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ?
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: ^
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Install%20Lubuntu%20from%20Ubuntu%20or%20any%20Ubuntu%20flavors
<JoeMaverickSett> after that get rid of other packages by using this tutorial: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde :D
<phillw> JoeMaverickSett: no, you have to use the no recommends bit to keep it lean :)
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: tbh, that's what i'd do and i don't care. :P
<phillw> JoeMaverickSett:  ^^^^^^^^^
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: i refuse! :P
<phillw> JoeMaverickSett: it links to the tutorial on psychocats :)
<xuzas> what?
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: oh! :D
<xuzas> i think you can try witth "apt-get lxde"
<phillw> xuzas: you will not lubuntu, there is a good reason why me and the dev team put https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Install%20Lubuntu%20from%20Ubuntu%20or%20any%20Ubuntu%20flavors onto the documentation area. I'm one of the documenters for the project :P
<snak3> i'm going for the "sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop" version :)
<phillw> snak3: we can and will support that, afterall it's on our documentation area :D
<xuzas> mm..¿?
<xuzas> well, you cached me
<phillw> xuzas: you have an invite
<xuzas> what?
<phillw> ahh, no you dont.......
<phillw> xuzas:  /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<xuzas> oh
<snak3> it seems all went well, thx guys
<phillw> snak3: I know that set of instructions work :D
<snak3> hehe, should i follow the instructions on JoeMaverickSett psychocats link also? or is that not necessary?
<JoeMaverickSett> snak3: the link phillw gave you also links to that :D
<phillw> JoeMaverickSett: yes it does, but you need to alter the end of it.
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: alter what? :)
<phillw> snak3: the link from wiki tells you to alter the very end to include the -no install recommends
<snak3> yea, i see it now
<snak3> i just did the "sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop"
<snak3> without the purelxde stuff
<phillw> I'll go stalk the forum moderator who maintains pyschocats
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: you can get him on facebook. :D
<snak3> i guess i can now just execute the first part of the command without the install at the end
<phillw> snak3: if you're changing from, say xubutnu; then use the command line from psychocats but just alter the end to have the no recommends bit in it.
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: ah, that part. i get it now. :D
<phillw> JoeMaverickSett: we use the no recommends as it saves dragging extra stuff.
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: ai, i got it cap'tn. :P
<stlsaint> phillw: hey question:
<stlsaint> i just plugged in my usb headset and in ubuntu i simply click on sound icon and change input/output to the head set but i cant see to be able to do that in lubuntu as easy
<snak3> wow removing 321 packages / 638mb....i wonder whats left from the system after that :D
<phillw> snak3: lubuntu is pretty small :D
<phillw> It will run on 512MB pen drive :)
<JoeMaverickSett> LUBUNTU FTW!
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<len> Well I figured out that when the wifi card doesn't work on the Thinkpad 600 it is because the yenta_socket driver is not triggering a udev event when the card is inserted.  (udevadm monitor shows nothing after insertion).  When I do manage to get it work, I see a lot of udev message in the monitor.  So the questions remains as to why udev only gets triggered some of the time when a pcmcia card is inserted.
<phillw> len: as you know, I'm not a dev, can you pop the question onto the mailing list?
<phillw> len: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<jscinoz> Hi... On a machine I recently installed lubuntu on... the LXDE menu is completely empty. However, if i switch to a VT and login and logout, when i switch back to xorg, the menu is populated... How can i make the menu have items as soon as the system boots
<bioterror> jscinoz, that seems to be weird problem
<bioterror> we really cant help with that atm. could you please make a  bug report?
<bioterror> or mail to the list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<jscinoz> Ok...
<benjr1> this might be a stupid question but how do i access my external drive
<benjr1> its plugged in but i dont know where to find it
<benjr1> perhaps lubuntu just isnt for me, ill think ill reformat and put xp back on, something that just works
<C_hris> can I ask about grub here?
 * szczur hides
<C_hris> I have installed lubuntu alongside windows and now windows has disappeared from the boot menu
<C_hris> :/
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install os-prober
<bioterror> sudo os-prober
<bioterror> sudo grub-update
<bioterror> there you go ;)
<bioterror> but the question is: why in the earth, would you like to boot into windows, when you got lubuntu
<szczur> :P
<bioterror> :-)
<C_hris> YOU ARE A GOD
<C_hris> os-prober
<C_hris> thank you
<C_hris> its update-grub though
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> :D
<Goodgame> hey got a little problem
<szczur> Goodgame, what is it?
<Goodgame> my wifi light turns blue to red to blue to red... without stopping but i'm still connected
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> what does it mean? :D
<bioterror> I like blinking leds
<Goodgame> you know on my laptop there is a light that tells you if your wifi is off (light is red) or up (light is blue) and here he can't stop changing but my connection is ok
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> I would take some LSD and watch that light!
<Goodgame> :D
<bioterror> really, nothing much we can do about it
<szczur> get some blue paint and fix it by yourself :P
<bioterror> if course if you want to shutdown your wlan, you can always say "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down"
<bioterror> ofcourse...
<bioterror> szczur, we are so hilarious today!
<szczur> Goodgame, what is the model of the laptop?
 * bioterror got a feeling of Samsung
<Goodgame> hp pavillion dv9000
<szczur> bioterror, :P
<bioterror> oh!
<bioterror> hp
<bioterror> that's almost like this Compaq 6710b which I'm using right now
<szczur> Goodgame, can you pastebin te output of dmesg
<szczur> the*
<Goodgame> dmesg?
<szczur> yeah
<szczur> run terminal
<bioterror> !pastebin
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<szczur> and run dmesg by typing it in and pressing enter
<szczur> it may be this > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/324051
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 324051 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP Pavilion dv9000 (dv9645ed)] Wireless stops when switching to battery power (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged]
<szczur> but i'm not sure
<szczur> there's led blinking too
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> broadcom
<szczur> Goodgame, are you still here?
<Goodgame> I don't understand why I'm doing this
<szczur> i wan't to know if the output of this command will be the same as mentioned in the bug
<szczur> report
<Goodgame> ok, I'll do it later cause it's lunch time
<Goodgame> thanks for helping me
<Rabbitbunny> uh... where's the trash bin?
<bioterror> he got trashed
<bioterror> open file manager
<bioterror> you should find it from there
<bioterror> if I remember right
<phillw> Rabbitbunny: open up PCManFM and it will be there, you can put an icon on the desktop, but as far as I know you cannot yet drag stuff into it, just open and browse via it.
<Rabbitbunny> Does it say trash on it or something?
<szczur> phillw, you can drag icons in development version :)
<phillw> trash or wastebin.
<szczur> Rabbitbunny, it should say trash
<Rabbitbunny> it doesn't.
<Rabbitbunny> if I log out and go back to gnome for a second, is it gonna delete all that>?
<szczur> http://szczur.ath.cx/trash.png
<szczur> third entry
<szczur> called Kosz
<bioterror> szczur, got that pic yet? :D
<szczur> pic?
<bioterror> oh, wrong channel, yeah your mail
<Rabbitbunny> I really don't have that one :(
<szczur> "No new messages on the server" - said Thunderbird
<szczur> :)
<bioterror> :(
<Rabbitbunny> if I jump over to gnome, I can get the file back there, right?
<bioterror> what?
<szczur> Rabbitbunny, can you clikc on the Help -> About...
<szczur> and tell me the version of PCManFM
<Rabbitbunny> 0.5.2
<szczur> ahhh
<szczur> outdated
<szczur> veeery outdated
<Rabbitbunny> uh, this is the lubuntu-desktop package...
<szczur> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa
<szczur> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<szczur> you're on lubuntu 10.04?
<Rabbitbunny> ubuntu 10.04, but I wanted lxde.
<szczur> ahh
<szczur> so add this repository
<szczur> sudo apt-get install pcmanfm2
<szczur> but remove pcmanfm earlier
<szczur> or gimme the moment
<szczur> ok so the comands are:
<szczur> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa
<szczur> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<szczur> sudo apt-get remove pcmanfm
<szczur> sudo apt-get install pcmanfm2
<szczur> et voila
<szczur> :)
<Rabbitbunny> why... why is the ubuntu package so old?
<szczur> ubuntu alwes been a bit old :)
<szczur> that's why ppa's are in existence :)
<szczur> XD
<Rabbitbunny> uh, I think it's gonna be updating stuff for a while.
<Rabbitbunny> I can't believe I deleted my VMs' disk file.
<Rabbitbunny> That was super retarded.
<bioterror> :D
<Rabbitbunny> I was trying to copy it, just in case and I guess I hit delete, it asked me if I was sure, and obviously I was... then my disk disappeared.
<Rabbitbunny> Suprise was extreme.
<Rabbitbunny> Do I have to logout to get pcmanfm2 or something?
<phillw> Rabbitbunny: if you've replaced pcmanfm, then yes, you need to log out and back in for the changes to take effect.
<Rabbitbunny> And it's not going to empty the trash, right?
<phillw> Rabbitbunny: nope, that is a manual task.
<Rabbitbunny> Okay, good. Don't want to install windows and solidworks again.
<Rabbitbunny> ...the trash is empty.
<phillw> Rabbitbunny: if you pop onto #lubuntu-offtopic I'll tell you a bit more about the support for 10.04
<Rabbitbunny> So, I deleted a file on my external NTFS formatted 1TB drive.
<Rabbitbunny> Should I just start reinstalling windows? All of my work-output files are in my shared folder, there's no data loss, just the installations.
<phillw> Rabbitbunny: is it your windows trash that is empty or your lubuntu one?
<Rabbitbunny> lubuntu
<Rabbitbunny> I don't run windows on real hardware, I've learned that that's just asking for problems, windows is VM only.
<Rabbitbunny> Okay, couple issues from that. No more icone on my desktop and pcmanfm opens twice every time I login.
<Rabbitbunny> icons*
<dipilibupap> Hello
<dipilibupap> Bonjour
<dipilibupap> Anglais ou Francais?
<bioterror> english
<dipilibupap> Ok
<bioterror> or klingon
<dipilibupap> i have a wifi problem
<dipilibupap> nd now with lubuntu
<dipilibupap> ive had it with ubuntu
<bioterror> phillw speaks fluent klingon
<bioterror> what kind of problem
<dipilibupap> the thing is that i try to connect to my wifi
<dipilibupap> and it asks for my password.. so i put it in.. and it never connects
<dipilibupap> it asks my password again
<dipilibupap> and never connects..
<bioterror> hmmm
<dipilibupap> and the same thing over and over
<dipilibupap> its a freshly installe lubuntu ..
<dipilibupap> it works great..
<bioterror> do you use wpa or wep?
<dipilibupap> just the wifi does not connect..
<dipilibupap> i think wpa.. but im not sure
<dipilibupap> how do i chk?
<dipilibupap> chek?
<bioterror> well
<dipilibupap> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<dipilibupap> this command worked for someone
<dipilibupap> but im not sure what it is...?
<bioterror> it's a firmware for the broadcom wifi chipset
<bioterror> are you using HP laptop?-)
<dipilibupap> no
<dipilibupap> im using a fujitsu siemens amilo l7300
<dipilibupap> wifi works great in windows
<dipilibupap> but windows was getting way to heavy
<dipilibupap> so now windows is completely gone
<dipilibupap> and i just have lubuntu
<dipilibupap> im using another computer rite now.. i installed lubuntu on my other laptop
<dipilibupap> im ready to go and connect to ethernet.. if you have any solution for me
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> in terminal
<dipilibupap> yep
<bioterror> iwlist wlan0 scan
<dipilibupap> wlan0 no scan resluts
<bioterror> you have wlan0?
<bioterror> right?
<bioterror> if you say "ifconfig"
<bioterror> it lists you a wlan0
<bioterror> ?
<dipilibupap> yes it does
<dipilibupap> ive got eth0 lo wlan0
<bioterror> ndiswrapper -l
<bioterror> what does that say?
<dipilibupap> is that an -l
<dipilibupap> ok its an l
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> l like list
<dipilibupap> ..wrapper 1.9 not installed
<bioterror> ohkey
<dipilibupap> ndiswrapper utils 1.9 not installed
<bioterror> you're not using ndiswrapper then
<bioterror> but you have wlan0
<bioterror> just checking
<dipilibupap> apparently so.. i can always connect to ethernet
<dipilibupap> and download wrapper
<dipilibupap> if its gonna help
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> we dont need that
<dipilibupap> ok
<dipilibupap> wlan0 gives me 16 RX packets errors and 22 TX errors
<dipilibupap> if that helps..
<bioterror> oh
<dipilibupap> ?
<bioterror> my wife calls
<bioterror> and I have to go, I would help you, but she came with car and is picking me up from work
<dipilibupap> ok thank you anyways
<dipilibupap> i hope ill get someone to help me
<bioterror> asking someone to help you
<dipilibupap> anybody please?
<bioterror> we're trying to help you to connect to your access point with iwconfig and then take ip address with dhclient
<bioterror> so that we get message why you cant connect
<dipilibupap> and how do i manage that?
<dipilibupap> ?
<dipilibupap> ???
<dipilibupap> anybody.. please?
<Timo_> dipilibupap: he's discussing it with someone else, so just be a little patient. You will hear from him as soon as he has a solution
<Timo_> you shouldn't be so impatient
<dipilibupap> im not impatient.. just wondering if anybody is still there..
<Timo_> Well as I can see, you are being helped by bioterror?
<dipilibupap> yes
<head_victim> I'm here but I've not used wireless before sorry
<dipilibupap> but he said he had to leave
<Timo_> I have used it before, but it worked for me
<dipilibupap> the thing is.. i have the same prob on 2 computers..
<dipilibupap> and only on Ubuntu
<dipilibupap> on derived Ubuntu
<phillw> dipilibupap: I'm very rusty on WiFi, and the two people I know who could help are not about at the moment.
<dipilibupap> ill wait for bioterror then..
<dipilibupap> thanks anyways
<dipilibupap> jvais me connecter en ethernet pour essayer de voir le devicemanager
<dipilibupap> et hardware drivers
<dipilibupap> mais je suis la..
<dipilibupap> ca y est je suis connecter en ethernet
<dipilibupap> sorry
<dipilibupap> im connected to ethernet now..
<_audio_> dipilibupap: I don't know if I can help but would you like to try some tests?
<dipilibupap> please.. YES
<_audio_> dipilibupap: I don't know if sudo is required but try this...
<_audio_> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<_audio_> in a terminal - what do you see?
<dipilibupap> nothing. it brings me back to the command line
<_audio_> try ifconfig
<dipilibupap> yes
<dipilibupap> done
<dipilibupap> i see eth0 , lo , wlan0
<_audio_> nothing else?
<dipilibupap> yes.. there are descriptions under each one of them
<_audio_> wlan...
<dipilibupap> i dont have errors for eth0 and lo but i have errors for wlan0
<dipilibupap> wlan0 gives me 43 RX packets errors and 49 TX errors
<_audio_> OK
<_audio_> Can you ping your router? via wifi?
<dipilibupap> how do i try
<dipilibupap> i disconnect ethernet and type ping google.com?
<_audio_> do you know the ip address of your router?
<dipilibupap> i can get it easily
<dipilibupap> yes i have it
<_audio_> OK ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<_audio_> CTL+C to stop it.
<dipilibupap> network is unreachable
<_audio_> OK
<_audio_> connect your ethernet cable
<dipilibupap> done
<dipilibupap> the name of my box shows up though
<dipilibupap> but it just odesnt connect..
<_audio_> ifconfig
<dipilibupap> done
<_audio_> does it show an IP address?
<dipilibupap> under wlan0?
<_audio_> eth0
<dipilibupap> yes it does
<_audio_> OK what is it?
<dipilibupap> my ip adress?
<_audio_> 192.168.XXX.XXX?
<dipilibupap> yes
<_audio_> OK
<_audio_> now ping your router
<dipilibupap> how do i do that?
<_audio_> ping your router ip address as you did before
<_audio_> CTL+C to stop it
<dipilibupap> ok done
<dipilibupap> what was i supposed to see?
<dipilibupap> or what is it supposed to do?
<dipilibupap> what about if i try downloading a package that could help?
<dipilibupap> i heard there is an app where i can download or use.. windows drivers
<dipilibupap> but i dont remeber the package name
<_audio_> ndiswrapper but we dont know if you need it or have another issue.
<dipilibupap> is it worth a try?
<Kurdistan> dipilibupab why do you want to download windows drivers?
<dipilibupap> i can take it off anywas..
<dipilibupap> for my wii to work
<dipilibupap> wifi
<Kurdistan> dipilibupap, the wifi support in lubuntu is good.
<Kurdistan> you can use that livecd to install windows driver if you want
<Kurdistan> my wifi works without any problem
<dipilibupap> there must be a reason why neither ubuntu or lubuntu wifi works..
<Kurdistan> maybe you mean wine to install some windows appz?
<_audio_> When you pinged your router was it successfull?
<dipilibupap> yes it was
<_audio_> OK lets check to see if the kernel modules are installed for your wifi adaptor.
<dipilibupap> ok
<dipilibupap> hwo do i do that though..
<_audio_> System Tools->System Profiler and Benchmark
<dipilibupap> ok
<_audio_> Under Computer click on Kernel Modules
<dipilibupap> ok
<_audio_> Scroll down the right hand window looking for your wifi adaptor
<dipilibupap> ok
<dipilibupap> i see it
<_audio_> what does it say?
<dipilibupap> Ralink RT25000 PCI & PCMCIA Wireless LAN driver
<_audio_> that looks OK
<dipilibupap> yes it does..
<_audio_> Left hand window click on Interfaces under Network
<dipilibupap> ok
<dipilibupap> lo eth0 wlan0
<_audio_> click on eth0
<dipilibupap> ok
<_audio_> what does it say?
<dipilibupap> gives me the received bytes and the sent ones
<dipilibupap> the internet protocol
<dipilibupap> the network adapter
<dipilibupap> properties
<_audio_> ip address?
<dipilibupap> interface type hardware adress and MTU
<_audio_> ip address and mask?
<dipilibupap> yes.. under internet protocol
<_audio_> OK now lets do the same for wlan0
<_audio_> click on it
<_audio_> what does it say?
<dipilibupap> network adapter.. transfer details
<dipilibupap> but doesnt give me internet protocol at all
<_audio_> OK now we are going to disconnect the cable, stop networking then restart it.
<dipilibupap> so i disconected the cable
<dipilibupap> how do i restart the networking
<_audio_> OK
<_audio_> on the task bar right click on the 2 arrows
<dipilibupap> where?
<_audio_> then on disconnect
<dipilibupap> i dont see the 2 arrows
<_audio_> on the taskbar to the right hand side 2 arrows?
<dipilibupap> under interfaces?
<dipilibupap> i dont have them..
<_audio_> Ok open a terminal
<dipilibupap> ok
<_audio_> sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<dipilibupap> ok done
<_audio_> what did it say?
<dipilibupap> deconfigurinf network interfaces
<_audio_> sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<dipilibupap> doesnt work..
<dipilibupap> it says
<dipilibupap> rather than invoking init scripts
<dipilibupap>  use the service (8) utility
<bioterror> sudo service networking restart
<_audio_> thanks bioterror do you want to take over?
<dipilibupap> unknown instance
<dipilibupap> ?
<_audio_> sudo service networking start
<dipilibupap> networking stop/waiting
<_audio_> ifconfig
<dipilibupap> still gives me the errors
<_audio_> does it have an ip address for wlan0
<dipilibupap> oh no it doesnt
<dipilibupap> it gives me RX and TX packets
<dipilibupap> should i chek if wifi works now?
<_audio_> wait a moment...
<dipilibupap> ok
<dipilibupap> ?
<dipilibupap> what should i do next?
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> dipilibupap, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<bioterror> dipilibupap, iwconfig wlan0 essid "your networks name"
<bioterror> with ""
<dipilibupap> how do i know my networks name?
<bioterror> well
<dipilibupap> the name of the box?
<bioterror> you know where you connect
<dipilibupap> set failed
<bioterror> dipilibupap, oh, you must use sudo iwconfig
<dipilibupap> operation not permitter
<dipilibupap> ok
<bioterror> sudo iwconfig wlan0 key s:<your wlan password>
<bioterror> without <>
<dipilibupap> done
<bioterror> sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel auto
<bioterror> sudo dhclient wlan0
<dipilibupap> i do every one of them?
<bioterror> yeah
<dipilibupap> for the password
<dipilibupap> it says error for wireless request
<dipilibupap> invalid argument..
<dipilibupap> im putting in my wep key
<dipilibupap> thats the only password i have
<bioterror> hmmm
<dipilibupap> wep or wpa
<dipilibupap> should i do the other commands?
<xGrind> hi
<dipilibupap> it does work
<dipilibupap> it just said
<dipilibupap> invalid argument for the :s
<dipilibupap> so il type in the other commands now
<dipilibupap> ok
<dipilibupap> done
<dipilibupap> bioterror?
<bioterror> hahahaha
<dipilibupap> i dont have the command line after typing dhclient
<bioterror> tried that one
<bioterror> and doesnt work
<bioterror> but THAT should work
<bioterror> becouse that's the way i do it in arch linux
<bioterror> we have same tools
<dipilibupap> so i should try my wifi now?
<bioterror> welll
<bioterror> you can
<dipilibupap> its trying but i doubt it
<dipilibupap> nope doesnt work
<bioterror> $ iwlist wlan0 scan
<dipilibupap> :(
<bioterror> what does it say to you?
<dipilibupap> it gives alot of info
<dipilibupap> too much to type..
<dipilibupap> what are you looking for?
<bioterror> !pastebin
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dipilibupap> pastebin?
<bioterror> gotta mek some food
<bioterror> bbl
<dipilibupap> im not on the same computer
<dipilibupap> the thing is i have lubuntu on one and chatting with you on the other
<dipilibupap> so .. still at starting point .. no wifi :(
<dipilibupap> ill be back later
<dipilibupap> thank you all for your help..
<dipilibupap> ill be abck later tongih
<dipilibupap> tonight
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> just a moment
<dipilibupap> ?
<bioterror> is it possible that you disable the key from your wlan access point*?
<dipilibupap> i dnt kniow how to
<bioterror> my I can head my browser to my wlan access points ip-address
<bioterror> like http://10.0.0.21, I dont know what's that in your network
<dipilibupap> how do i find out my access point?
<_audio_> dipilibupap: might be in your router.
<dipilibupap> subnet mask? standard gateaway?
<_audio_> do you connect to your router via a web browser? if so do that and have a look around.
<dipilibupap> ok ....
<dipilibupap> so the answer is no
<dipilibupap> i cannot turn it off...
<dipilibupap> ill be back later
<dipilibupap> it is possible that its the key though
<_audio_> Just out of interest do you know the make and model of your wifi adaptor?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> gotta think this more
<dipilibupap> the thing is i have problems with all ubuntu based distros
<dipilibupap> on all computers..
<dipilibupap> when it comes to wifi
<_audio_> with the same adaptor?
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> dipilibupap, that's becouse you're using broadcom ;)
<bioterror> or let's say: laptops with broadcom
<dipilibupap> how do i know im using broadcome
<dipilibupap> is there a solution?
<bioterror> dipilibupap, can you paste us what says "dmesg|grep wlan"
<dipilibupap> i cant .. im using a different computer
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> it still would be helpfull
<dipilibupap> what are you looking for .. i can write it here
<bioterror> what does that say
<bioterror> just a moment
<dipilibupap> it says
<bioterror> oh
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> this is what I want to hear
<dipilibupap> addrconf (netdev_up) Wlan0 in red
<dipilibupap> link is not ready
<bioterror> lspci
<bioterror> and there's network controller
<bioterror> 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<bioterror> I've something like that
<dipilibupap> ive got alot of lines
<bioterror> its easier to find solution with chipset
<bioterror> than with your laptop model
<dipilibupap> any other way to find out?
<bioterror> lspci |grep Net
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> bbl, gotta eat food
<dipilibupap> Ethernet controller  VIA technologies
<dipilibupap> inc VT6102 (RHINE-II) (rev 74)
<dipilibupap> ?
<dipilibupap> asy
<_audio_> dipilibupap: are you still waiting?
<nykur> hello hello
<llogiq> hi folks. Out of curiosity: Why doesn't LUbuntu 10.04 come with xfce-taskman and not lxtask?
<nykur> I'm in need of a little assistance, if anybody has the time
<nykur> I'm growing a little tired of automatic fscks at every boot, and can't figure out what's wrong
<nykur> pretty sure my disk is not failing, and my fstab looks quite normal
<llogiq> nykur, Have you looked at the sixth value of the line?
<llogiq> (in /etc/fstab) is there a "0"?
<nykur> hang on, let me check again, don't remember...
<llogiq> Sure. Just to rule out the obvious possibilities.
<nykur> llogiq there are only four lines, do you want to see it?
<nykur> last line says: errors=remount-ro 0       1
<bioterror> 0 0
<llogiq> This is ok. The fifth and sixth fields of the fstabs are usually optional and default to 0.
<bioterror> I have 0 1
<nykur> these fscks started to happen after an update a few weeks ago
<llogiq> bioterror, then your fs will probably be fsckd.
<llogiq> :-)
<bioterror> I hdd will be fcukd ;)
<nykur> I have tried running a fsck myself from live cd, and at next boot no file check. But every time since that
<bioterror> it might be that in shutdown or reboot, that drive doesnt get umounted properly or something
<bioterror> hard to say
<nykur> and now there is a flash screen saying something about broken pipe. but my system works normally, and the ssd has passed every fsck with flying colours
<nykur> anyone?
<llogiq> Can you change the line to 0 0, as bioterror said? If the field is 1, then it will be checked at boot time.
 * llogiq just man fstab
<nykur> will do and try, thanks for the tip:-)
<cylob> i just installed lubuntu for the first time, and my sound isnt working
<cylob> which sucks cause ubuntu was a little slow for my taste
<llogiq> cylob: 10.10 or 10.04?
<llogiq> cylob, and what audio hardware do you have?
<llogiq> brb (and as always reading logs)
<ghostnik11> hi i want to increase the number of desktops to 4 instead of the standard 2 in lubuntu 10.10 but i can't find out how
<llogiq> ghostnik11, look in the openbox configuration manager. It has a desktop tab.
<ghostnik11> llogiq, thanks
<llogiq> np
<ghostnik11> llogiq, nothing comes up when i select it
<llogiq> ghostnik11, can you type obconf into a shell and tell us what happens?
<llogiq> My lxpanel menu seems to be stuck. I just installed lxtask and got rid of xfce4-taskmanager, but the latter still shows up in the menu.
<ghostnik11> now it showed up, don't get it, how come it didn't come up when i selected it
<llogiq> No idea, really. Maybe you, too, have a menu problem. ;)
<ghostnik11> okay
<ghostnik11> how would i go about correct that
<ghostnik11> llogiq: thanks i have 4 desktops now
<llogiq> no idea yet-I'm looking into it.
<Jan___> Hi all, I just installed lubuntu next to win xp. In the beginning everything was fine. but now XP doesn't show up in the boot menu. How can I fix this?
<ghostnik11> jan___: you have to fix grub or menulist or something like that, i had same problem yesterday and was helped out by someone in ubuntu channel
<bioterror> jan sudo apt-get install os-prober
<bioterror> Jan___, sudo os-prober
<bioterror> Jan___, sudo grub-update
<llogiq> I was going to say that :-)
<Jan___> Thanks a lot!
<bioterror> np
<llogiq> ghostnik11, for me "rm -rf .cache/menus && lxpanelctl restart
<llogiq> helped
<bioterror> :D
<cylob> llogiq: sorry im back. how do i find out what my audio hardware is?
<llogiq> this resets the menu cache.
<llogiq> lspci
<bioterror> cylob, lspci |grep Audio
<bioterror> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<cylob> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<bioterror> :)
<ghostnik11> llogiq: thats all you had to do in terminal to get it menus working
<llogiq> Yep.
<ghostnik11> thanks will try right now
<cylob> but why is the audio not working? i can adjust the volume. it never gave an error.
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> you have speaker/headset jack in the green socket?-)
<cylob> yep
<cylob> it was workin fine on kubuntu
<cylob> this mornin
<bioterror> nothing should be changed
<bioterror> what does alsamixer say
<cylob> it looks like a bunch of volume controls
<cylob> it brings that up
<llogiq> Is something muted? (alsamixer shows MM)
<ghostnik11> llogiq: i run the two commands and my 4 desktops are gone and i am down to 1
<ghostnik11> llogiq; i am going to restart my system and see if they come back
<cylob> i dont see an MM
<cylob> oh wait
<cylob> front mic, surround, center, lfe, line, mic
<cylob> those are muted
<bioterror> master's and pcm are not?
<llogiq> ok, these are all inputs. All but surround...
<cylob> nope
<llogiq> Maybe unmute surround, center, lfe, just to be sure?
<cylob> maybe i messed something up trying to install "radio tray" earlier, and then found out it wouldnt work due to "missing gstreamer plugins"
<cylob> im just gonna reinstall lubuntu
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I'm just upgrading a fresh installation
<cylob> yeah it seems pretty nice
<cylob> just wish my sound would work
<cylob> maybe is hould go with xubuntu but im thinking its not as fast
<ghostnik11> okay so i found out that when i try and select openbox, it takes dow my windows and leaves only one shown but the 4 are still there as when i use alt + ctrl+ left/right i go to the different desktops
<cousteau`irssi> ok... I wonder where my webcam went, it has just disappeared
<llogiq> ghostnik11, that's how desktops work.
<llogiq> You can configure openbox to do about everything to windows regarding desktop.
<llogiq> cousteau`irssi, is this a lubuntu issue or a "why, somebody stole my webcam issue"? :-)
<llogiq> cu folks.
<ghostnik11> llogiq, well it is okay as long as i have them, there are still some stuff i want to try and change like better wallpaper and them and apperance
<cylob> reinstalling lubuntu fixed my sound!
<cylob> dunno how i broke it earlier
<cylob> maybe by trying to update gstreamer
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> there's nothing like a fresh start
<cylob> yup yup
<cylob> now to install banshee
<bioterror> noooo
<bioterror> moc ! ;D
<cylob> what is moc
<bioterror> Music on Console
<bioterror> :D
<cylob> youre kidding rihgt?
<bioterror> how so
<bioterror> I use it
<cylob> why would you use a console app for music
<cylob> i generally avoid the console whenever i can
<bioterror> becouse it's handy, fast and doesn take too much space and resources
<cylob> does moc do internet radio streams?
<Goodgame> bioterror, come on, you're really using a console app for music?
<bioterror> for sure
<cylob> i have to restart for the updates....
<Goodgame> bioterror, has to be very well done, because it's not ergonomic for this
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/picture.php?albumid=2074&pictureid=6915
<bioterror> I can try to find the original file :D
<Goodgame> using linux mint?
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/linux_mint_9.png
<bioterror> Goodgame, as my desktop, yes
<ghostnik11> quick question can use gdm themes in lubuntu
<Goodgame> "try it"
<Goodgame> "and tell me after"
<ghostnik11> okay
<ghostnik11> it won't let me select the gdm theme, it only will let me select openbox theme archives
<dipilibupap> bioterror , Hello again!
<dipilibupap> can anyone in here help me with my wifi please?
<dipilibupap> under Lubuntu 10.10
<ghostnik11> goodgame: it won't let me
<Goodgame> ghostnik11, ok, thanks for the information
<dipilibupap> ? anyone.. please?
<Goodgame> dipilibupap, you've searched in the documentation, because each wifi card is different and it's very unlikely that you could find someone here with the same as you
<dipilibupap> the lubuntu doc
<dipilibupap> ?
<dipilibupap> i spent 2 hours and a half trying to fix lubuntu with a few members on this afternoon
<cylob> ok, i installed banshee, and now my sound stopped working
<Goodgame> dipilibupap, lubuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu it's quite the same, you can try to find on every doc
<Goodgame> even debian
<dipilibupap> i tried ubuntu on my sony.. wifi doesnt work.. i try lubuntu on my fujitsu.. doesnt work
<dipilibupap> it seems as if every ubuntu based distro doesnt work for me
<cylob> im gonna reinstall lubuntu again, and try this deadbeef program
<cylob> for music
<ghostnik11> okay i am having problems getting install new theme to work, i just downloaded the dyne theme for open box and extracted it in my downloads folder when i go to install new theme in open box i go to dyne folder and see nothing
<ghostnik11> now i am getting that it is an invalid theme
<ghostnik11> another question can i run gnome utilities in lubuntu
<ghostnik11> it works
#lubuntu 2010-11-02
<zebastianortis> ( www.freedomainradio.com ) I have a problem, I installed lubuntu and I can't find the necessary keyboard layout configuration settings, namely I need a pan-scandinavian keyboard for icelandic, one that allows me to accent every vowel, how can i get this?
<Timo_> what's the website link for?
<zebastianortis> the greatest philosophical conversation in the world, giving an understanding of why everything is broken and how you can break free, but I still dont know how to change my keyboard language to icelandic
<phillw> zebastianortis: the only way to modify the keyboard layout with a GUI is to install lxkeymap, it's in the Lubuntu PPA for 10.10
<zebastianortis> sudo apt-get what?
 * phillw phew, that some digging up :)
<phillw> have you got the ppa?
<zebastianortis> how do i check from the cli
<phillw> or even, are you running 10.10?
<zebastianortis> yes
<szczur> sudo apt-get install lxkeymap
<phillw> zebastianortis: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<phillw> thanks szczur  I was just coming to call you :D
<zebastianortis> can you modify that though
<zebastianortis> i typed sudo bash and entered my pw at the begining
<szczur> phillw, i  won't be helpful today :)
<phillw> zebastianortis: lxkeymap is for mapping keyboards :)
<szczur> gaah not here
 * szczur facepalms
<zebastianortis> takka Þér fyrir
<zebastianortis> ( / www.schoolsucksproject.com )
<zebastianortis> bless
<Slurpee> Has anyone ever dealt with BPAV folders?
<phillw> !pastebin
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ghostnik11> how can i enable quicksearch bar to work in synaptic package manager in lubuntu 10.10 as it is grayed out
<phillw> ghostnik11: it was a design decision to disable it by default because or the extra resources it uses
<ghostnik11> i got, it sorry about that just had to type: sudo apt-get install apt-xapian-index
<phillw> ghostnik11: you may also need sudo apt-get install libept-dev
<ghostnik11> phillw: okay will do that right now
<phillw> if you just click on the magnifying galss to the right, you can use the inbuilt search.
<phillw> *glass*
<ghostnik11> phillw: okay, well i am installing right now the libept-dev
<ghostnik11> so i should get the quicksearch bar back
<phillw> ghostnik11: yeah, you may have to log off and back on for it take effect though.
<ghostnik11> phillw: okay, thats cool as long as i get it to work
<phillw> ghostnik11: do pop back on and let me know, I'm waiting to write it up on our documents area.
<ghostnik11> okay, should i do a full restart to make sure
<ghostnik11> or the log out and log back on is good enough
<phillw> log off and on should be enough, if that does not work then do a reboot. let me know which one works.
<ghostnik11> phillw: it works but it seems like it doesn't when i actually type something in the quick search bar
<phillw> ghostnik11: hmmm..... what happens?
<ghostnik11> phillw: for ex. in my ubuntu 10.04 when i type something in quicksearch bar in synaptic it eliminates based on the letters in the quick search bar but in lubuntu 10.10 on my dell optiplex gx240 nothing changes, for ex. i typed ftp and i expected to see ftp show up first but nothing changed
<phillw> JoeMaverickSett: COME HERE !!!!!!!
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: i'm here! :'(
<ghostnik11> phillw: the synaptic does blink once and the the mouse cursor changes to the time watch indicating the computer is reading but nothing occurs
<ghostnik11> phillw: will test agian right now to see if i get the same result for third time
<ghostnik11> phillw: it works,
<JoeMaverickSett> ghostnik11: so it's solved now? yes? :D
<phillw> ghostnik11: JoeMaverickSett can reset his VNC,
<ghostnik11> phillw: i don't get it, after the log out and log back in it didn't work tried 2 then i closed it told you about it and then opened it again and now it works on 3rd and 4th attempt
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: i've apt-xapian-index, libept1 and libept-dev if that helps. :D
<JoeMaverickSett> ghostnik11: ^
<phillw> ghostnik11: it does take up resources, which is why it was disabled by default.
<JoeMaverickSett> i never needed to log in log out, just close the synaptic manager and open it agian, it works.
<JoeMaverickSett> ghostnik11: ^
<ghostnik11> phillw: well its perfect now, maybe it was because of my network and not the computer the first 2 attempts
<JoeMaverickSett> phillw: can i go now? :D
 * phillw removes the death sentance from JoeMaverickSett
 * JoeMaverickSett *sighs*!
<phillw> ghostnik11: I threatened to kill him if his instructions broke your computer :D
 * JoeMaverickSett thanks ghostnik11 's computer and lubuntu! ;D
<ghostnik11> phillw: i have lubuntu now it can't break, the best thing since the invention of butter and bread
<phillw> ghostnik11: pop onto #lubuntu-offtopic  It's just a general chat area
<ghostnik11> phillw: okay cool
<phillw> !pastebin
<ubot5> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<head_victim> Is Glenn or Zoltan from the mailing list around at the moment?
<llogiq> Can someone give me a hint which Lubuntu 10.04 package contains the alsa headers (as used in lxpanel/src/plugins/volumealsa)?
<llogiq> Or where else I can get it?
<llogiq> Ah, it seems to be libasound2-dev
<bioterror> are u compiling something?
 * llogiq compiles lxpanel.
<bioterror> install checkinstall
<bioterror> before make install
<bioterror> it will make a ,deb and use dpkg
<llogiq> Also does aqualung play mono only for anyone else? I get sound only on the right headphone, while with mplayer plays in stereo.
<llogiq> bioterror, oops, just installed anyway.
 * llogiq apt-gets checkinstall.
<bioterror> that way you can remove and install it on another etc
<bioterror> if u know what i mean
<bioterror> if you do make install
<bioterror> removing that lxpanel is more difficult
<bioterror> away i go, laters
<llogiq> Does anyone else here use aqualung?
<phillw> !language
<ubot5> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<llogiq> phillw, that is always a good idea, not only in this channel...
<phillw> llogiq: it's available on any channel with a ubot
<phillw> but is also covered in our Terms and conditions when you log on here or #lubuntu-offtopic :)
<llogiq> phillw, do you listen to audio on Lubuntu? And if so, what program do you use?
<NativeAngels> hello
<NativeAngels> hello
<bioterror> hi
<NativeAngels> what is lubuntu like on old hardware
<bioterror> depends
<bioterror> might be fast, might be the best option
<NativeAngels> an old dell latitude
<bioterror> what's old dell latitude
<bioterror> D600?
<NativeAngels> l400
<bioterror> Pentium 3
<bioterror> go for it
<bioterror> it will be fast
<NativeAngels> what speed should i burn it at
<bioterror> FULL SPEED! ;D
<bioterror> faster you burn, faster you get to use lubuntu
<bioterror> ;)
<NativeAngels> ive tried zenwalk on it but its so long winded
<bioterror> you didnt find zen from that walk?
<NativeAngels> not quite
<bioterror> few zenwalk dev's moved to their own Salix OS project
<NativeAngels> i tried that also but the dell dont like it
<NativeAngels> ive also looked at pepermintos but again it gets stuck
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> there's no idea in that
<bioterror> mint already has lxde version
<bioterror> "but this one is cloude oriented!";D
<NativeAngels> lets see it lubuntu detects the wireless card
<bioterror> what kind of card you have?
<NativeAngels> trendnet
<NativeAngels> pimcia
<mir1> hi! could someone please point me to the sound configuration in lubuntu?
<bioterror> mir1, what's your problem?
<mir1> i have no sound
<bioterror> what says "lspci"?
<mir1> Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value] EMU10k1X
<mir1> and Input device controller: Creative Labs [SB Live! Value] Input device controller (but I haven't tried the microphone yet)
<mir1> alsamixer seems to have the card correct (Dell SOund Blaster Live!)
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/658951
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 658951 in linux (Ubuntu) "[EMU10K1X - Dell Sound Blaster Live!] ALSA test tone not correctly played back.Its emits "pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated" error whenever any song is played.The problem is with all application. (affected: 2, heat: 215)" [Medium,Triaged]
<mir1> aha
<NativeAngels> ok wireless card detected
<NativeAngels> now lets see how long for full install
<bioterror> Changing two things in the /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf file and then kicking alsa (restart alsa, altho im not sure what kick it really needs alsa-utils restart / alsa-utils reset, try whatever or reboot)
<bioterror> defaults.pcm.compat 0
<bioterror> defaults.pcm.minperiodtime 5000 # in us
<bioterror> remove those two things from that file and kick alsa and things will work again, digital and analog output both work again on my sblive value.
<bioterror> Well, I may have been wrong about what fixed what exactly. Just to push the issue further, I added back those config options and rebooted and everything is still working.
<bioterror> I can only guess at this point, that it was enough of the alsa-utils reset / alsact store alsa-utils restart that kicked the cards settings back into the right place.
<bioterror> interesting :D
<mir1> hmmm, done it, but it didn't work, so i'll reboot
<mir1> back in a tick!
<mir1> jaysus lubuntu is quick to restart
<bioterror> yeah
<mir1> but still no sound...
<mir1> back in a (longer) tick, i'm just going to check windows partition to see if it has sound (maybe someones naffed up the speakers since I last used it)
<mir1> bioterror: more pressing problem now: grub's got no windows boot option and there's no /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<bioterror> really
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install os-prober
<bioterror> sudo os-prober
<bioterror> sudo grub-update
<mir1> it can't find the grub-update command, which package is that in?
<bioterror> gilir, os-prober should be added to basic installation
<bioterror> update-grub
<Mohan_chml> MichealH, are you in Lubuntu 10.10?
<Mohan_chml> aww mir1*
<Mohan_chml> bioterror, do not reverse update-grub ;)
<mir1> still not menu.lst, has that been moved or something?
<Mohan_chml> mir1, the GRUB files got changed from menu.lst to grub.cfg after 9.04
<mir1> o...
<Mohan_chml> look for /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mir1> thanks
<Mohan_chml> yw =]
<mir1> brb, windoze
<Mohan_chml> mir1, wait
<Mohan_chml> lol
<Mohan_chml> late
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> you're too slow
<Mohan_chml> :o
<mir1> ok, windows has a _lot_ of sound, since i turned the speakers up... :-s
<mir1> bioterror: got it, thanks for your help, it was a setting to the far far right of alsamixer
<bioterror> okay
<head_victim> gilir: great idea for a place to put things (releasenotes). I'll move things across later on today when I get home from work.
<gilir> head_victim, that's the goal of the release notes :)
<head_victim> Yeah sorry I'm not overly technical so I forget the basics on that end. I'm a bit like phillw more able to do documentation and admin work. Happy to be told how to make things better though.
<head_victim> Alright, work calls. I'll see you in about 14 hours ;)
<mir1> bioterror: i can't get the music player(s) to make sound, but i can see they are playing since the graphic equaliser is moving. I saw the audio output option in mplayer, it is set to "alsa", but I tried "pulse" and the others. websites have sounds, and mplayer in the terminal also doesn't work so it isn't gnome gunking it up. any ideas?
<bioterror> if you go to youtube, you get sounds?
<mir1> yep
<bioterror> players are messed up then
<szczur> use moc :)
<Timo_> hi!
<szczur> hi Timo_
<szczur> 'sup?
<bioterror> szczur, says the words of wisdom
<Timo_> :D
<Timo_> doing good
<Timo_> and how r u guys?
<bioterror> tired
<szczur> very good :)
<szczur> mir1, or i recommend Audacious
<szczur> too
<szczur> because moc is the most awesome :)
<szczur> however it is terminal based
<mir1> tried it just now, it doesn't work
<szczur> so some people may not like this
<szczur> hmm :/
<szczur> weird
<mir1> (this install is for my mum, i'm taking a risk giving her linux, but XP SP£ is killing her computer)
<mir1> terminal will not go down well
<mir1> :-p
<mir1> but i like it
<szczur> deadbeef
<mir1> i think the problem is less the choice of player and more the problem that none of them are owrking
<szczur> i know, but maybe some will work :P
<mir1> hmm alsamixer doesn't seem to be altering the sound level of the youtube video. i ran "alsamixer" and changed the master volume - this should change my volume right?
<szczur> try changing the PCM
<mir1> o yeah, that works
<mir1> :-)
<friTTe|> =)
<friTTe|> now go install Deadbeef for mum
<friTTe|> and add all her music
<mir1> means alsa in in charge of the audio, so why won't audio palyers make sound?
<hallo> 'ello people
<szczur> hey hi hallo
<szczur> :)
<hallo> so...i've got a little problem...how do i install ati drivers? :D
<Timo_> hallo: you wanna use the 'hardware drivers' application
<Timo_> I think
<Timo_> or doesn't it detect the drivers?
<hallo> Timo_ when i start Additional Drivers it doesn't detect the drivers
<hallo> i've installed Ubuntu Software Center and when i search "ati" is shows me that Additional Drivers (jockey-gtk) is installed
<Timo_> yes
<Timo_> well the program is installed, but it just doesn't detect your drivers
<Timo_> so we might need to install them by hand
<Timo_> what vid card do you use?
<hallo> ati radeon 9550
<Timo_> alright
<Timo_> let me check for you
<Timo_> okay
<Timo_> open up a terminal
<Timo_> hallo: and type this in it:
<Timo_> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<MichealH> Mohan_chml: Nope, But Id like to help
<hallo> Timo_ it sais there is no package with this name...and that this package was replaced by "fglrx"
<hallo> sorry for the delay...i was on the phone :D
<hallo> so...should i go sudo apt-get install fglrx ?
<hblount> hi. i am trying to tether my android smartphone to my lubuntu laptop for mobile broadband. i got this link that shows it for Ubuntu and i tried it, but it doesnt work. does this not work lubuntu or did i just do something wrong? link: http://www.humans-enabled.com/2009/12/how-to-tether-your-verizon-droid-as.html
<NativeAngels> hello
<mark76> Hi
<NativeAngels> finishing an install on an old dell latitude
<mark76> Goodo
<mark76> How's it going so far?
<NativeAngels> ok
<mark76> Cool
<NativeAngels> i have tried zenwalk but its a pain to configure
<NativeAngels> xubuntu was slugish
<mark76> Probably all the Gnome stuff they insist on ladening it with
<NativeAngels> puppy was ok but not very practical
<mark76> How come?
<NativeAngels> it did work out of the box tho
<mark76> It does indeed
<NativeAngels> alot of the lite distros dont detect the wireless card
<mark76> Ah. The wireless card. The Achilles heel of all lightweight distros
<NativeAngels> after a stack of old pcs etc from  freecycle trying to find a lite distro to bring them back to life
<NativeAngels> i use normal ubuntu on more powerful pcs
<mark76> Fair enough
<NativeAngels> this old dell is chugging along with lubuntu install
<NativeAngels> not bad for a freebee though
<mark76> That's excellent news
<mark76> What are the specs?
<NativeAngels> its an old p3
<NativeAngels> dell latitude l400
<NativeAngels> suprisingly for its age the batterys ok
<mark76> RAM?
<NativeAngels> i can say atm
<mark76> sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<NativeAngels> lubuntu is still installing
<mark76> Oh right
<mark76> Heh
<NativeAngels> am using another laptop on here
<mark76> Oh okay
<mir1> hi bioterror: just thought i'd drop back and say thanks for your help earlier, everything is working great now!
#lubuntu 2010-11-03
<hallo> is there ok installing lucid packages on maverik?
<stlsaint> sure
<stlsaint> but i wouldnt suggest it on a production system
<stlsaint> try your specific package in a vm first to ensure no compatibility issues
<hallo> when i use --listpkg there is a Ubuntu/source...what is that?
<stlsaint> source is where you are getting your packages/updates from
<stlsaint> your server you are pulling from
<hallo> the idea is that i'm trying to install ati drivers form the .run installer from ati.com
<hallo> must use sudo sh ati_driver.run --buildpkg but there is no support for ubuntu/maverik
<stlsaint> hrm, is this your main system? when dealing with video drivers i wouldnt try this on main machine
<hallo> yes...it's my main machine
<stlsaint> hrm, i would not suggest using a unsupported driver on your system
<hallo> i know...but there are no proprietary drivers for my card
<stlsaint> :(
<Timo_> hallo: did you try the one I told u?
<Timo_> because that command -should- work
<Timo_> sec. I'm on a ubuntu system now
<Timo_> with an ati card
<stlsaint> Timo_: that driver is not supported
<Timo_> will check what I have
<hallo> Timo_: i tried that command and it said there is no package with that name and it was replaced by "fglrx" package
<Timo_> hallo: try: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Timo_> yes
<Timo_> try the fglrx
<Timo_> the one I gave you must've been an old command which is replaced by fglrx
<hallo> Timo_: fglrx no longer supports my driver
<hallo> Timo_: fglrx no longer supports my card
<Timo_> mmm
<Timo_> well I don't know then, sorry!
<hallo> Timo_: no problem :) thaks anyway
<Timo_> you may want to ask in a ubuntu channel
<Timo_> as lubuntu repositries are the same as ubuntu's anyways
<Timo_> so it -should- work the same
<phillw> hallo: there were some cards dropped with 10.10, I've seen one other in here who I've told to use 10.04 instead.
<phillw> hallo: it was not a lubuntu decision, it's the new kernel for 10.10.
<Timo_> well lads, I'm going to sleep!
<Timo_> c u tomorrow!
<Timo_> bye
<hallo> is there a program similar to daemon tools on windows?
 * stlsaint knows little about various windows programs :D
<hallo> :))
<hallo> something to mount iso files
<stlsaint> OOHHHHH
<stlsaint> heck yea man
<stlsaint> PowerISO
<stlsaint> is my favorite
<stlsaint> has virtual drives to directly mount iso's as "cd's"
<hallo> thanks
<szczur> cdemu is open source
<szczur> and also creates virtual cd reader
<szczur> http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<stlsaint> szczur: nice
<stlsaint> i will have to look into that
<szczur> and poweriso for linux can only extract the image (at least this what wiki says about that) :)
<hallo> i found Furius ISO Mount Tool under Ubuntu Software Center
<phillw> hallo: grub2 can mount iso images (sorry, been in conversation)
<szczur> phillw, not when you're running the system :P (but it can boot from them)
<szczur> As far as i know
<szczur> i like cdemu because it acts as actual cd drive
<szczur> it's very useful when you're installing program in Wine or trying to play a game using iso image :)
<szczur> i gues furious iso mount just do the same thing as mount -o loop <iso image> <mount point>
<phillw> szczur: sorry, I came in late on the coversation.
<szczur> but i may be wrong
<stlsaint> szczur: oh i thought the op was posting on using it on windows
<stlsaint> hallo: if your on linux than go with master iso in repos
<stlsaint> master iso package
<hallo> thanks for help guys...i'll go get some sleep...c'ya later :)
<stlsaint> l8er
<phillw> to follow those guidelines.
<aaron__> anyone have a tip what to look for as to why my laptop optical drive might not be recognized by Lubuntu, when it works fine in other OS's, including other Ubuntu's?
<dadaist> hi i install lubuntu but i cant see windows opening
<dadaist> pls help
<dadaist> ???
<dadaist> ???
<dadaist> hey????
<yahyai-0> how to make plymouth (text),, (or just edit the name of "lubuntu 10.10")???
<bioterror> yahyai-0, not so sure you want to do that
<yahyai-0> i hv customize lubuntu for a university  and the only thing that not customizable is plymouth text ,, do you know how to do it
<bioterror> sad157@dopethrone:~$ plymouth --help|more
<bioterror>   --hide-splash                  Hide splash screen
<yahyai-0> i will try it
<hyperair> you could grab the sources and see how they do it
<hyperair> and possibly edit it
<bioterror> yeah, google :D
<yahyai-0> i hv got d src,, but there is know name for lubuntu to edit it ,, you got me??
<hyperair> it's probably an image
<bioterror> yes
<hyperair> so you need to get some tool that is used to edit plymouth themes
<hyperair> and edit it
<bioterror> sad157@dopethrone:/lib/plymouth/themes$ ls
<bioterror> default.plymouth  details  lubuntu-logo  text.plymouth  ubuntu-text
<yahyai-0> no it isn't image
<bioterror> sad157@dopethrone:/lib/plymouth/themes$ ls lubuntu-logo/
<bioterror> lubuntu-logo.plymouth  lubuntu-logo.script  progress_dot_off.png
<bioterror> lubuntu_logo.png       password_field.png   progress_dot_on.png
<bioterror> last time I checked, png was Portable Network Graphics -file
<yahyai-0> ubuntu-text.so it has text "ubuntu 10.10" compiled inside u can check by # strings ubuntu-text.so
<dipilibupap> hello all
<dipilibupap> for those of you who remeber me and my wifi problem
<dipilibupap> i think i found a solution which apparently worked for other users with the same problem
<dipilibupap> the solution is to discard network manager and install wicd
<dipilibupap> the thing is i do not know how to do that..
<dipilibupap> ?
<dipilibupap> hi bioterror are you there?
<dipilibupap> ???
<JoeMaverickSett> sudo apt-get install wicd
<JoeMaverickSett> dipilibupap: ^ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<dipilibupap> thank you..  do you guys think it could help?
<dipilibupap> apparently im not the only one with this problem..
<dipilibupap> and i did long research yesterday on my chipset
<hyperair> my last experience with wicd was horrendous
<hyperair> it didn't end well, but i can't remember exactly what happened.
<bioterror> im at school
<bioterror> two days of project management
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: school? :)
<bioterror> not much in here
<JoeMaverickSett> the dude quit.
<bioterror> yeah, im doing school beside my work
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: cool. :D
<bioterror> but if someone asks, you know :D
 * JoeMaverickSett waves at hyperair :D
<hyperair> hi JoeMaverickSett =)
<JoeMaverickSett> hyperair: how are you? :)
<bioterror> my employer pays me salary for being in schoold
<JoeMaverickSett> bioterror: nice! ;D
<bioterror> yeah
<hyperair> JoeMaverickSett: really really busy
<JoeMaverickSett> hyperair: ah, okie. carry on then. :)
<hyperair> thanks
<dipilibupap> hello again
<dipilibupap> can anyone help me
<dipilibupap> i installed wicd network manager..
<dipilibupap> and im getting a problem at connection
<mir1> hello! anyone know why lubuntu sometimes locks up with 100% cpu usage. I have a CPU monitor on, and I can see the whole thing go green sometimes, but for no discernible reason. there's noting in the Task Manager that shows heavy CPU usage by any program, and I've even had "top" dumping out to a file every few seconds, but there's no indication that any program is really whoring the CPU. anyone know what is going on?
<phillw> mir1: run top via lxterminal
<phillw> after a few seconds, pastebin the screen up.
<phillw> !pastebin  | mir1
<ubot5> mir1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mir1> it's not doing it now...
<mir1> but i can give you a top log of when it was
<phillw> mir1: yeah, just grab it and pastebin it (don't forget to include the link :) )
<mir1> hmm, it's doing it again, but this time top is showing firefox taking the cpu ay 97%
<mir1> i don't know what it's doing but it wasn't anything very special, it could be a firefox bug then...
<phillw> mir1: lubuntu does not firefox, it uses chromium.
<phillw> *does not use firefox*
<mir1> i know but my mum likes firefox :-/
<mir1> but it seems a little on the heavy side for this pc...
<mir1> though in general it takes a few % and sometime has an attack and goes to 97%
<mir1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525071/ here is the log from yesterday, it should be every ten secs, but i just noticed a gap around 2:28, which is when the problem started, so maybe top got clobbered by firefox (or whatever it is)
<phillw> mir1: you'd have to ask on the forums about that, one of the best people and supported threads is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193567 lovinglinux is also a really nice guy and will answer personally. Just do let him know you're running lubuntu (it should not make any difference to what he says, but the more information he has the better he can help you).
<mir1> thanks :-)
<phillw> mir1: 95.2%wa, seems very high
<phillw> let me just do a bit of asking for you.
<mir1> seems such a long IO time could be caused by a bad disk (it is pretty old). In general, when a process begins winding up the cpu usage, it is the "wa" figure that goes up, and this coincides with filling of the swapfile
<phillw> mir1: then maybe you're going to have to get your Mum to like Chromium, it took me a while to get used to it, but it is a decent browser.
<phillw> mir1: it will import all the FFox bookmarks, passwords and history for you if you ask it to.
<mir1> yeah, i'm having a poke at it now
<mir1> seems very snappy
<mir1> i'm planning a new harddrive and a stick of ram for this computer anyway, so that may solve it
<mir1> thanks for the help
<mir1> :-)
<phillw> if you have a decent internet link and not capped, the daily builds are pretty darn good :)
<phillw> lubuntu ships the 'stable', but there is a beta and then for the adventurous daily builds :)
<mir1> i think my mum would like the stable
<mir1> but i'm going to switch my laptop (which is also old) over to lubuntu soon, and then we'll see :-)
<mir1> turns out xubuntu is full of lies :-p
<mir1> but lubuntu is great on this computer, except when something causes it seize up, and that may be fixed with the new drive
<geogrand1> hello everyone
<geogrand1> just installed lubuntu 10.10
<geogrand1> Also installed rhythmbox and I can't for the life of me get it to any mp3's
<geogrand1> get an error about bin1 something or orther
<geogrand1> removed it and downloaded Amarok, same deal won't play any music
<geogrand1> any takes on where i can start fixing this problem
<geogrand1> thanks
<bioterror> hahahaha
<bioterror> ofcoure
<bioterror> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<geogrand1> bio you having some troubles also
<bioterror> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<geogrand1> already did that
<geogrand1> no luck
<bioterror> should be
<bioterror> becouse those enables the mp3 playback
<bioterror> but ofcourse, try another player
<bioterror> like mpg321
<bioterror> ;9
<bioterror> and confirm if the sounds do not work
<geogrand1> sound works on the default player
<geogrand1> aqualung
<geogrand1> thanks for the response
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> cannot help with rhtymnbox
<bioterror> i use MOC myself
<geogrand1> cool thanks anyway
<geogrand1> is M0C comparable to Rhythmbox?
<bioterror> nope, but it does what it should
<bioterror> plays music
<bioterror> mp3, ogg
<geogrand1> funny Amarok plays music but not mp3's
<geogrand1> i have installed a few codecs though
<hyperair> you want to install xine's stuff.
<geogrand1> are you asking me? lol
<NativeAngels> can you do a text install of lubuntu
<bioterror> NativeAngels, you can
<NativeAngels> from the desktop edition ?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> we have an alternative version of lubuntu 10.10
<bioterror> which uses text installer
<NativeAngels> ok
<bioterror> it's targetted for the systems below 160MB of RAM
<bioterror> becouse that ubiquoiuqwoie1yu2u3e123213 installation software requires thath much RAM
<NativeAngels> does it have the wireless drivers tho
<bioterror> it has all the same packages as livecd
<NativeAngels> ok
<NativeAngels> do you have a link
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> just a moment
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> http://phillw.net/lubuntu-10.10-alternate.iso
<bioterror> does it work?
<bioterror> yes
<NativeAngels> ok
<NativeAngels> once its installed does it had the same desktop
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> it just doesnt use graphical installation
<NativeAngels> thats better bioterror
<bioterror> works
<bioterror> ?
<NativeAngels> its more happier installing
<bioterror> :-)
<Timo_> Hey guys, I've got a question, I want to set WeeChat as a startup application, but I don't see where I can add it.
<Timo_> There is startup applications, but there is no option for opening in command line
<Timo_> (I'm using Linux Mint 9)
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> it's not that simply thing
<bioterror> becouse it's a terminal software
<Timo_> mm
<Timo_> ok
<Newk> hello lubuntus! can someone tell me that when xorg.conf is being written to /etc/X11/xorg.conf lubuntu hangs during bootup (before X starts)
<Newk> i mean "why"
<bioterror> sumtin wrong in the conf
<Newk> i try to get my nvidia card configured for hardware acceleration
<Newk> ah so if its not present it fals back to some default settings
<Newk> even during the hangup... if i delete it.. it jumps to X
<Newk> like its retrying over and over
<Newk> i tried configuring nvidia by "nvidia x server settings" and it writes a xorg.conf wich stops the bootup
<Newk> in "additional drivers" i've set it to "nvidia_96" for my geForce2 400 MX but it states "This Driver is active but currently not in use"
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> oh no
<bioterror> support for that card has been dropped off
<bioterror> there's some conversation about that on the mailing list
<bioterror> if I remember right
 * bioterror summons phillw
<phillw> Newk: you may want to try 10.04, the team is committed to support it for 5 years
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> lurker!
<bioterror> phillw, but that wont bring back drivers for that chipset
<phillw> bioterror: phillw has just finished his whift
<phillw> *shift*
<Newk> ah.. but its strange since nvidia_96 package can be installed
<phillw> bioterror: I'm not totally sure, but it uses a different repositry than 10.10.
<Newk> that packege has support for that card
<bioterror> hmmm
<phillw> Newk: it is something that has been discussed for the older video cards along with the i586 support.
<Newk> so even though it can be loaded.. it will not be used due to the 10.10 kernel?
<phillw> Newk: from what i've seen, i think there are problems. we're waiting on people to be able to confirm if it is an issue.
 * phillw looks at Newk :)
<Newk> anyway i can help out testing the issues?
<phillw> Newk: try 10.04 and see if that works would be a great help
<Newk> k.. will i have to install it all over or is there a shortcut to revert back?
<Newk> i've seen how to upgrade but can it also be used other way around?
<phillw> you would need a clean install. don't forget that you can run it as livecd to see if it works without installing it.
<Newk> ah ofcourse
<Newk> i'll do that :)
<phillw> Newk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#10.04
<Newk> thanx for the advice.. i'll report if it works.. hope the live cd will run on these 256 mb ram :S
<Newk> hmmm it doesnt state nvidia geforce legacyt drivers
<phillw> yeah, it will do so, but installation you may want to use the minimal install route https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<Newk> yes i did with this one.. was no other way
<Newk> it works now pretty good exept HW accel
<Newk> and it doesnt run programs that want to use opengl 3d
<Newk> like blender or armagetronad
<phillw> Newk: have a read  / ask on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 let them know you're running 10.04 kernel.
<Newk> if it works or if it still doesnt run?
<Newk> ah so its not lubuntu specific but ubuntu 10.10 in general?
<phillw> they are the people with graphics knowledge, please tag it as lubuntu when you post it, but I feel it is kernel issue.
<Newk> k
<phillw> Newk: they dropped a fair bit of stuff in 10.10, it's why lubuntu has committed to support the beta 10.04 as if it were a LTS
<Newk> cool
<Newk> i've got another (a bit better) desktop that runs ubuntu 10.04 with a geforce4.. i could also take out the card there to test it in this setup
<llogiq> hi folks.
<llogiq> Again, I only got mono sound from aqualung (package from lubuntu 10.04). Is this a bug in aqualung? Can anyone else confirm this?
<bioterror> do you get mono sound from mpg321?
<Newk> i've got stereo from audacios2
<Newk> *audacious2
<bioterror> then there's something wrong with aqualung?
<Newk> no ive got now also stereo from aqualung
<llogiq> bioterror: I don't have mpg321, but mplayer plays stereo.
<Newk> lubuntu 10.10 here
<llogiq> Strangely, apt-get install --reinstall aqualung warns that it could not authenticate the package.
<Newk> weird.. why is aqualung in diffrent colours then all other desktop?
<llogiq> Newk, it is using its own themes.
<Newk> ah skins
<llogiq> cu folks
<Newk> hi.. i just popped a gefore4 card into this machine it feels quicker but im not sure if hardware acceleration is working.. what can i do to test it?
<bioterror> glxgears
<szczur> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Newk> glxgears gives me an error
<szczur> glxgears
<szczur> Newk, what error?
<bioterror> szczur, jar-jar binks "mesa think drivers" :D
<szczur> glxgears is in the mesa-utils package
<Newk> "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Newk> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> nvidia-glx-96 - Transitional package for nvidia-glx-96
<bioterror> could that be a useful
<szczur> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592628
<szczur> working drivers for the nvidia 4 series were release dtoday
<szczur> so it will take some tim efor packagers to put it in the repositories
<szczur> ok, afk for a moment
<stlsaint> awesome
<Newk> szczur: ah so i can stay with this lubuntu 10.10 with the geforce4 and can use opengl 3d in a short while.. great
#lubuntu 2010-11-04
<TwoD_> hi, can someone help me with a firefox fullscreen issue with Lubuntu 10.10?
<stlsaint> hrm, i can give a small try? ;)
<TwoD_> seems like it's a common issue with other Ubuntu distros, but none of the solutions work
<TwoD_> I hit F11, I can't get true fullscreen mode
<TwoD_> I go back to normal mode, and the title bar is missing
<stlsaint> sounds like either bad ff install or grapchis
<TwoD_> I'm assuming it's a bug with firefox
<szczur> TwoD_, does it looks like this when you switch fullscreen? > http://szczur.ath.cx/fullfx.png
<szczur> and when you're back from fullscreen you don't have the title bar
<szczur> did i get you right?
<TwoD_> szczur yes
<szczur> hmm, it's strange behaviour cause i have it when i'm back from fullscreen :/
<TwoD_> the funny part is that this same issue is flooded on forums, but there is no one solution
<szczur> i meant, i have title bar
<szczur> can you provide me the link to the post?
<TwoD_> which post would you like? lol
<szczur> and did you try to reinstall the firefox?
<TwoD_> i deleted the profile
<TwoD_> this issue goes back to 2007 though
<TwoD_> it's fine with Chromium
<szczur> TwoD_, can you try this? http://chrisjean.com/2009/01/14/firefox-titlebar-missing-in-ubuntu/
<TwoD_> i tried that already, but i can't get firefox native fullscreen mode
<TwoD_> it's like it gets stuck or something
<szczur> what do you get when you're going fullscreen?
<TwoD_> the missing title bar
<szczur> it is correct behaviour when you're fullscreen
<szczur> there's no title bar shown
<szczur> when you're back from fullscreen
<szczur> there should be one
<szczur> i don't have titlebar on this screenshot either
<TwoD_> it used to autohide though
<szczur> TwoD_, what about this > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=850521
<TwoD_> tried that too. does your autohide work in fullscreen mode?
<szczur> nope
<TwoD_> what distro are you using?
<szczur> Ubuntu 10,10 + Openbox
<szczur> installed from minimal
<szczur> same window manager as lubuntu
<leszek> hi
<head_victim> Evening
<llogiq> hi. I just got rid of aqualung, now use moc. :-) Now I have a few stupid questions: 1. I have an openbox keybinding to xset force dpms off, but it apparently does not work. Also, how do I get a hotkey to show a hidden lxpanel?
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> moc !
<bioterror> dunno, i dont use hidden
<bioterror> ctrl + fq or something usually shows menu
<bioterror> f1
<llogiq> my openbox' lubuntu-rc.xml has a keybinding to ToggleDockAutoHide, but that does not appear to work with lxpanel.
<llogiq> despite having lxpanel set to identify as dock.
<bioterror> i ddont find hidden panel as useful as one which is shown all the time
<bioterror> so I really cant help that one
<head_victim> I don't even think I know how to hide the panel.
<bioterror> if you have 640x400 resolution, i can understand
<bioterror> but nowdays we have like 1200x800 and so on
<bioterror> and since we have a windowing system, theres no really no idea to keep windows maximized
<bioterror> except web browser, becouse layout larrys makes web pages with their browser maximized
<bioterror> but this is my opinnion
<llogiq> I like a hidden panel because I want my application to get all screen estate. For terminals, I use maximised and no decorations. Keeps the clutter at bay.
<llogiq> I'd also like to dpms-force my lcd to go dark, because that saves battery. Apparently the Lubuntu xscreensaver package has no dpms option.
<llogiq> I stand corrected, I just found the respective xscreensaver option. :-)
<head_victim> llogiq: glad it worked out mate
<llogiq> Still, openbox won't xset dpms force off, while it works from the terminal.
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<head_victim> Gday kosaidpo
<kosaidpo> : D
<kosaidpo> do you have any idea how to get an ipod wod
<kosaidpo> work in lubuntu
<head_victim> Depends on what you mean by "work"
<kosaidpo> when i do ls /media i see it thee but icant mount it
<kosaidpo> i mean by work the ability to format add/remove files :s
<head_victim> So as an external drive?
<kosaidpo> yehh but i still wanna use it to listen to music : ]
<kosaidpo> well fo ex now its plugged and in the ipod sceen it shows that it is plugged plus in my media ican see it
<kosaidpo> but idont have acces to it
<head_victim> Ok
<head_victim> kosaidpo: I can't find my wife's ipod to try it out (I have an iRiver) but according to http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/168257-lubuntu-10-04-ipod-touch-2g-ios-4-0-a.html there is a way to make it work and it has step by step instructions.
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: try using rythmbox for management
<kosaidpo> head_victim: okies thANKS stlsaint rythmbox acts so weird in my lubuntu tied it a long time ago
<kosaidpo> thnaks
<head_victim> kosaidpo: Ok if that didn't work if you installed it and restarted pcmanfm after you installed it I'd have a try on the stuff suggest on the webpage I linked earlier
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> head_victim: yeh  the  funni thing  those packages was aleady installed and got removed by instalni this new ones Grrrrrr at my luck
 * kosaidpo has a big lack of luck
 * kosaidpo tryin you link head_victim 
<kosaidpo> head_victim: it doesnt work still
<kosaidpo> any idea why
<head_victim> Ah k, I would grab the wife's one but it's been hidden somewhere that I can't find at the moment and to be honest I've never plugged it into Ubuntu. Maybe someone else will come along that can provide more help. In the mean time I suggest posting on the forum at http://ubuntuforums.org/ (don't forget to use the Lubuntu tag) or on the mailing list (details at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop)
<kosaidpo> head_victim: yeh i prefer the ML tho even i ll have to wait till tonight cus ibe at work
<kosaidpo> in lil while : (
<kosaidpo> head_victim: thanks : D
<head_victim> kosaidpo: sorry about that, fingers crossed someone else could help. There might be someone in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners that might be able to assist I'm not sure if it's specifically a Lubuntu thing or a more general Ubuntu thing.
<kosaidpo> head_victim: : ) thansk tho
<shazbotmcnasty> how to i kill x server?
<shazbotmcnasty> I just want to install my nvidia drivers...
<shazbotmcnasty> and there's no gdm so I can't /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<shazbotmcnasty> if I actually kill the xserver then it brings me back to the log in screen
<shazbotmcnasty> I just need to have no x server running
<szczur> shazbotmcnasty, sudo service lxdm stop
<shazbotmcnasty> thanks man
<szczur> :)
<zebastianortis> for some reason all of a sudden firefox is not displaying: enhanced text for e-mails and threads on forums, yahoo chat, facebook chat
<zebastianortis> i am on lubuntu
<zebastianortis> can someone help me figure this out
<zebastianortis> as well as some pages show up weird like www.freedomainradio.com when i open it for some reason it looks broken, like the links come up without hovering the mouse over htam
<zebastianortis> them*
<bioterror> how about chromium+
<bioterror> ?
<zebastianortis> i want to use firefox, thats the reason i am asking here
<zebastianortis> because i saw chromium was the default
<zebastianortis> it looks as though the java stuff wasnt working
<leszek> hi
<gilir> hi leszek
<gilir> leszek, do you plan to work on lxkeymap and lubuntu-control-center in the future ?
<leszek> yeah I will work on it if it is necessary
<gilir> ok :) I'll submit some bugs/wishlists when I have some time
<leszek> ok ;)
<Kurdistan> hey guys.
<mark76> Hey Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> :) hey. I will go till offline.
<Kurdistan> guys what is the reason hotkeys in lubuntu 10.10 works but not in 10.04
<Kurdistan> the light works but not the sound
<mark76> No idea
<leszek> Kurdistan: this is basically kernel driven
<leszek> the light
<Kurdistan> leszek okey I thought other things was installed
<Kurdistan> maybe som tools
<leszek> sound keys should be associated within openbox config
<leszek> try to compare the lubuntu 10.10 openbox cfg and the 10.04 cfg
<leszek> to get the sound volume up & down working
<Kurdistan> leszek how can I do that in 10.04
<Kurdistan> I want to know why it is not working in 10.04. for newbies hey always recommend LTS.
<leszek> openup the config file and compare it with 10.10s xD
<Kurdistan> they do not need formating every 6 month to get new appz etc
<Kurdistan> :P
<friTTe|> can always try the dist upgrade
<Kurdistan> leszek :) I tried lubuntu 10.10 and went back to 10.04. do not why but 10.04 feels better.
<leszek> my guess is that 10.04 does not have a action associated to the keys simply
<friTTe|> but i like a fresh one from time to time
<Kurdistan> only problem I got with lubuntu 10.04 is the hotkey
<Kurdistan> otherwise rock solid
<Kurdistan> fast
<Kurdistan> light
<Kurdistan> fun
<Kurdistan> love lubuntu-irc room :P
<friTTe|> you need the 10.10 love
<friTTe|> =)
<leszek> Kurdistan: you only need to figure out if in the openbox config there is a volume up & down command thats all, if it isn't (I can't check it right now as I am on debian + kde) then you need to create it by hand
<Kurdistan> friTTe I will not install or format any thing that works now. this installation will last atleast 6 month. :P
<friTTe|> yeah
<friTTe|> i know hehe
<friTTe|> lubuntu installation is so rocksolid it will probably go for 6years
<friTTe|> hahaha
<Kurdistan> leszek wait sec
<Kurdistan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526000/
<Kurdistan> here you have
<leszek> haha xD, thats my code xD
<leszek> its commented out
<leszek> because there is no volume.sh :P
<leszek> wait a sec I give you the cfg
<Kurdistan> leszek whats :P your code?
<leszek> Kurdistan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/526004/
<leszek> make sure to delete the comment which starts with tag <!--  and ends with tag -->
<Kurdistan> leszek should I changed it to like yours?
<leszek> yes
<leszek> 5+ goes 5% up
<leszek> 5- gies 5% down
<leszek> change it to the percentage you want the volume to go up or down whenever you press one of the up or down keys
<Kurdistan> leszek thx. I will try it out now.
<Kurdistan>  <!-- should I delete all does in the document?
<Kurdistan> maybe for volume?
<leszek> only for the multimedia section comment
<Kurdistan> okey
<leszek> its a comment just like in html so remove it from the block around the settings you copied from paste.ubuntu.com
<Kurdistan> it does not work
<leszek> you did relogin ?
<Kurdistan> sorry. need to relogin. brb
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> leszek it worked out
<Kurdistan> can you explain what you did?
<Kurdistan> and why its not working from start?
<leszek> I associated the volume up and down key to the specific commands for turning volume up and down or mute them
<leszek> it was commented out in the original cfg
<leszek> thats the one reason why it does not work out of the box
<Kurdistan> leszek so you mean the orginal cfg in lubuntu there is a bug?
<Kurdistan> or it is a mistake?
<leszek> not really
<leszek> its just an unimplemented feature
<Kurdistan> I see. but it worked great.
<leszek> the other reason why it does not work is because the command even in the commented out section does not work, as lubuntu does not ship with a volume.sh file which the code refers to
<Kurdistan> <execute>amixer set Master toggle</execute> , <execute>amixer set Master 5+</execute> and  <execute>amixer set Master 5-</execute> did the trix.
<Kurdistan> I will have it in mean
<leszek> yes ;)
<Kurdistan> if some one else want the help. no I know. :)
<Kurdistan> leszek thx for the help
<Kurdistan> :P now every things works.
<leszek> I think lubuntu ppa can perhaps make a patch when not even lubuntu-desktop-config or where the config sits in the ubuntu repo
<leszek> a simply lets called it fixed version of the config :)
<leszek> -ed
<Kurdistan> cool. you all do great work.
<Kurdistan> only thing now is the translate-bug in lubuntu when I pick swedish every thing like in gnome is not translated
<Kurdistan> :P and please do like linuxmint. have flash, java etc preinstalled.
<Kurdistan> thats works better for newbies.
<Kurdistan> to be honest I dont know if buntu gnome/lxde during installation selection install closed driver for flash works out of the box
<Kurdistan> I mean 10.10
<Kurdistan> if does things fix I think lubuntu can be bigger and more userfriendly for none english speaker
<Kurdistan> guys I need to go to bed. have nice evening.
<NativeAngels> hello in the alternative version how do i connect to wireless network ?
#lubuntu 2010-11-05
<fiftyonefifty> The menu didn't populate in my fresh install (just Run and Logoff).  Any way to repopulate it after install?
<stlsaint> fiftyonefifty: what menu?
<fiftyonefifty> Main app menu, bottom left icon on the toolbar.  Looked for an app menu on right and left desktop menu (like default for XFCE or OpenBox)
<stlsaint> phillw: ping
<phillw> stlsaint: you called?
<stlsaint> phillw: you aware of any issue as described above?
<phillw> I am not.
<fiftyonefifty> For what it's worth, same machine previously had LXDE running on top of Mint 9 Debian with no issue.
<phillw> I'd always go for a check CD md5sum for unusual 'funnies'.
<phillw> fiftyonefifty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/CheckCD
<fiftyonefifty> OK, I'll look at the checksum, I'd be surprised if a bad CD would make it clear through the install.  Thanks
<phillw> fiftyonefifty: a bad cd can land you in 'funnies' land, where there are weird bugs. If you confirm it is a good cd and are having issues, my advice would be to contact the mailing list via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved
<NativeAngels> hello
<NativeAngels> hello does the lite alternative version of lubuntu have the same wireless facilities as the full version ? I  could connect with the full version but the alternative version wont and how do i access the shell in the alternative verison
<civixier> Hi! Quick question: How do I completely remove window decorations (the titlebar and frames in windows?)
<bioterror> huh, what a question
<civixier> in ubuntu it was simple, just go into compiz > window decorations and disable it. But I havent found the same thing in lubuntu
<bioterror> yeah, lubuntu does not come with compiz
<bioterror> sure you can install it if you want
<acydlord> you can undecorate single windows by clicking the context menu and selecting undecorate
<civixier> is it any way to make it permanent for every window?
<acydlord> lemme checlk
<civixier> i was thinking maybe permanently killing the daemon that manages that part of lxde or something. then again I dont know that much about this :)
<bioterror> can I ask why you want to get rid of them?
<civixier> well, i like everything minimalistic and clean, i usually just disable any window decorations at all, I have hotkeys for move, resize and close.
<civixier> I dont even use any panels at all
<acydlord> in home/[user]/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml there is an option called <decor>
<civixier> acydlord, thanks :D
<acydlord> just edit it from yes to no and one openbox/lxde reloads you'll be set
<acydlord> np
<Kurdistan> its crazy. I have heavy appz like gimp. openoffice, ubuntutweak, LMMS, VLC, GoogleEarth and many more and only 419 ram
<Kurdistan> 419 are used. :)
<hblount> hi. where can i find icon theme that has dark&simple icons?
<hblount> hi. is there a simple way to change the color of the top title bar thing on different windows?it is light blue i want to make it black
<hblount> hi
<Timo_> hi hblount
<phillw> hblount: I know you can install themes etc, hopefully http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10020042 will help you.
<NativeAngels> Hello can you tell me how to get a shell prompt  on the alternative version
<NativeAngels> And how to setup a wireless connection
<Kurdistan> hey my friends :)
<mark76> Hey Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> :) see you in the other room
#lubuntu 2010-11-06
<czz> how can i take a screenshot in lubuntu?
<stlsaint> you may have to install a program
<czz> how?
<stlsaint> In your main lxde button, under Preferences there is the Synaptic Package manager
<stlsaint> from there you can install anything
<czz> it asks for a password
<stlsaint> czz: are you on the livecd?
<czz> stlsaint, no
<stlsaint> well enter your password
<czz> not my computer.
<stlsaint> well who's ever computer it is needs to enter their login password
<czz> they're gone.
<stlsaint> well you wont be able to install anything without their password
<czz> how'd you come to that conclusion?
<stlsaint> czz: are you new to linux?
<czz> stlsaint, no
<stlsaint> czz: alright so you understand that it requires root access to install anything
<czz> stlsaint, why?
<stlsaint> phillw: ping
<szczur> czz, press PrintScreen, this should make a screenshot in your home folder
<stlsaint> czz: i didnt make the operating system
<szczur> at least it works this way in default installation
<czz> szczur, i want to edit the area.
<szczur> so Alt+PrintScreen gets the actual window
<stlsaint> czz: well boot to livecd and take screenshot from there
<szczur> or install gnome-screenshot
<szczur> ahh, you don't know the password >_>
<szczur> ...
<stlsaint> hehe
<czz> stlsaint, livecd?
<stlsaint> czz: how much experience do you have with linux?
<czz> stlsaint, tons
<szczur> i see
<stlsaint> phillw: PING
<czz> stlsaint, i code for bsd
<szczur> so you should know what livecd is
<szczur> if you're using sich system like BSD
<czz> szczur, not necessary
<szczur> which is harder by any meaning :)
<stlsaint> bioterror: PING
<szczur> czz, here is the iso http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso
<szczur> downlod, burn, boot
<czz> szczur, how do i burn?
<stlsaint> PING PING PING
<stlsaint> holy crap where is everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!
<stlsaint> thank God
<ubuXubu> good morning techniicans
<phillw> ubuXubu: hiyas, sorry I was on the offtopic room, how may we help you?
<ubuXubu> i am not sure you can help me a this time. i am currently running ubuntu 10.04 and everything seems to be fine. thank you for asking. aloha.
<phillw> ubuXubu: join #lubuntu-offtopic although if you're running ubuntu you may be better off on #ubuntu-beginners lubuntu is one of the family
<ubuXubu> thank you.
<sgh> hi
<sgh> after the latest update of flashplayer nonfree it stopped to work
<sgh> what is the best way to revert to an older version? a .deb?
<phillw> sgh: are you running 10.10 lubuntu?
<sgh> phillw: yeah
<sgh> I'm using xorg-edgers PPA aswell but they don't maintain any flash player there
<phillw> there is a lubuntu-restricted packages that may revert it for you.
<phillw> sgh: I'd have to a bit of digging, but I will have the link somewhere
<sgh> phillw: sorry, I forgot to mention that I don't use Chromium. I use Firefox, therefore I talk about flash player nonfree
<sgh> well I will use Chromium for flash related things till the problem gets solved by an update or something like that then
<phillw> sgh: ahh.... that's different then... give me a couple of minutes to drag up the link for FFox
<phillw> sgh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193567 and lovinglinux is a really nice guy as well.
<sgh> phillw: thanks for the link, I'll search for a solution
<phillw> sgh: he keeps the documentation really up to date, as fellow documenter I really appreciate the work he puts in to it and the fact he will always reply to people with problems on that thread.
<sgh> phillw: I've just realized some odd behaviour. Chromium can't play any flash videos aswell
<sgh> lubuntu-restricted extras is installed
<phillw> sgh: I have both browsers and have no problem on either, so I'm unsure as to where your problem lies. maybe bioterror can help?
<sgh> have you updated your system today or yesterday? my problem occured after updating yesterday
<phillw> my advice in that case would be to log a post on to lovinglinux's thread, as it is possible that they have broken something.
<phillw> but that would be the flash plugin, and affect all of the *buntu family.
<sgh> okay
<sgh> thanks for your help and advice :)
<phillw> sgh: I'm just checking with a forum staffer to see if it is a general problem.
<ubuXubu> u may not have installed .deb
<ubuXubu> or in some cases the correct one to choose is 8.04 i have noticed
<ubuXubu> maybe somehow the update altered that
<phillw> sgh: "not that I know of - I've not got a flash update - or if I have I didn't notice either it or it causing issues"
<ubuXubu> hmm
 * phillw so there is no reports on the forum area of an issue, sgh log a post to lovinglinux's thread. 
<sgh> after looking for the exact name of the component which was updated in synaptic I realized that it wasn't installed, quite odd because I watched some youtube videos yesterday (and Firefox 3.6 doesn't support html5 view)
<sgh> well that problem is solved now, thank you
<sgh> next time I'll look into the thread by lovinglinux first
<phillw> sgh: good to hear, glad it sorted and glad to have been of help in pointing you in the right direction :)
<bioterror> I would suggest to use Chromium
<NativeAngels> hello
<NativeAngels> can someone help me with the alternative version
<manfredrasta> is there lubuntu 10.10 available?
<SortiE> yes
<SortiE> it is
<manfredrasta> i have allready lubuntu 10.04
<manfredrasta> how to upgrade?
<SortiE> it should be available at update manager i think
<SortiE> i did a fresh install so i am not sure of it..
<phillw> SortiE: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Have%2010.04%20and%20want%2010.10?
<phillw> Sorry for the delay I was on another support channel, they do keep us busy ;)
<SortiE> i didnt asked manfredrasta did :)
<phillw> manfredrasta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Have%2010.04%20and%20want%2010.10?
<manfredrasta> thanks
<manfredrasta> where do i find update managar?
<phillw> manfredrasta: it should be under preferences?
<phillw> manfredrasta: else just start an lxterminal session and run the command.
<pizux> hi
<bioterror> howdy
<pizux> hey i've just finished a script with zenity very usefull for link an icon shortcut on lxde desktop
<pizux> is someone want to test it http://pastebin.com/CA80A2AX
<kosaidpo1> hello peolpe
<pizux> hello kosaidpo1
<kosaidpo1> pizux:  : )
<kosaidpo1> do you kno any way to foce the mahcine to use more swap ??
<pizux> something like that ?sudo sysctl vm.swappiness
<pizux> sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=100
<pizux> default is 60
<Kurdistan> sysctl vm.swappiness=100
<szczur> ohh, didn't know that :)
<szczur> thanks pizux
<szczur> :)
<pizux> add it to /etc/sysctl.conf
<szczur> hmm, so lower number would force it to use ram in favor of swap, forcing background processes go there, am i right?
<Kurdistan> pizux he dont need if use command that I posted, but this is how he can do. gksudo leafpad /etc/sysctl.conf
<Kurdistan> then add this in the botton vm.swappiness = 100 and finally save it
<Kurdistan> after reboot it will use 100 %
<Kurdistan> cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness   <<<--- by this command you can know how much it is
<bioterror> why you guy swant to play with swap?-)
<szczur> just tinkering :P
<pizux> because it don't have any ram maybe
<szczur> :>>>
<Kurdistan> pizux, you can make ram with help of gparted
<Kurdistan> if you have lubuntu livecd
<Kurdistan> use it
<Kurdistan> install gparted and then make swap partition
<Kurdistan> it is really easy
<szczur> or make a swapfile
<szczur> no need of paritioning
<szczur> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<Kurdistan> szcur :) your link is easy good for pizux. maybee my way is more difficult.
<szczur> Kurdistan, your way is as good as mine :)
<szczur> just doesn't need partitioning
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> icant launch my compy on start up
<kosaidpo> even i put a file .conky
<kosaidpo> still not
<bioterror> just installing conky to my wife's fresh lubuntu installation ;)
<szczur> i think conky is probably runing, but pcmanfm is in front of it
<szczur> there was a conky setting for lxde with pcmanfm, just forgot where it was
<kosaidpo> bioterror: well the install  was cool now when i launch it it has that bar from where ican lose it nad stuff
<kosaidpo> and icant get it tp launch durin the boot
<Kurdistan> I think lubuntu 10.10 is a bit buggy compare to 10.04
<kosaidpo> szczur: does it have problems with pcmanfm??
<szczur> make sure that your conky rc have options mentioned in this post (last code)
<szczur> i know it is in polish :)
<Kurdistan> kasaidpo, write conky on run. you will see it if lxde menu does not show it.
<szczur> http://debian.linux.pl/threads/10785-conky-pod-lxde
<kosaidpo> szczur: okies
<Kurdistan> or what was your problem?
<szczur> or maybe i think this will be better > http://blog.lxde.org/?p=684
<szczur> kosaidpo, and before you will do anything
<Kurdistan> kasaidpo you want to autostart conky in lubuntu?
<kosaidpo> szczur: yeah cus icant read : )
<szczur> pleased make sure that it doesn't appear after executing it in terminal
<Kurdistan> do like this: go to; 1./home/username/.config/autostart
<szczur> please*
<pizux> kosaidpo, perhaps you could try my zenity script for your wife ?
<pizux> http://pastebin.com/CA80A2AX
<Kurdistan> open new tab in pcmanfm and go to: /usr/share/applications
<kosaidpo> szczur: okies got it right
<Kurdistan> copy the conky icon and past it to 1./home/username/.config/autostart
<kosaidpo> thanks
<kosaidpo> but please what the function to make some margin
<kosaidpo> goin to pay guys
<kosaidpo> thanks
<kosaidpo> ill brb
<kosaidpo> how can i make the most use of swap as in use it more n let the ram be lil cool
<head_victim> You don't really want to use swap I wouldn't have thought.
<head_victim> Swap is much slower than ram.
<kosaidpo> ahh yehh
<kosaidpo> true
<acydlord> swap is slower than ram and wears out your hdd
<kosaidpo> cus its hdd
<phillw> kosaidpo:   you can increase swappiness, but as head_victim says it will slow your system down.
<kosaidpo> i read that somewhere
<kosaidpo> okies guys thanks u jst makde me rember that fact
<kosaidpo> btw how can i make conky use some cool pic to show the stats of the machine
<acydlord> kosaidpo: i've got a conky that is basically the same is this one if you want it https://dl.dropbox.com/u/150051/dhs.jpg
<head_victim> Mine's a bit boring http://www.flickr.com/photos/45015261@N04/5092405565/
<kosaidpo> acydlord: thanks but ihave like this one
<kosaidpo> guys ill showu mine is very simple
<kosaidpo> here u go guys http://i53.tinypic.com/7160s4.png
<kosaidpo> se mine its so basic
<kosaidpo> head_victim: :S
<acydlord> I keep everything minimalistic on mine, the only difference from the one I posted and now is that the current has epoch time and weather
<kosaidpo> yeah but thees some fany sets so u kno
<kosaidpo> somtimes ucan resit it
<head_victim> I try to mirror mine across all the desktops and laptops I have so I can always just look to wherever I need to find stuff
<acydlord> head_victim: same here, i have my ~/.config in my dropbox lol
<head_victim> acydlord: yeah only bummer is different hardware has different sensor setups.
<acydlord> head_victim: I actually have that coded in since conky supports booleans
<head_victim> acydlord: fair enough, I decided I'd spent too much time on it already when I got it to the stage I'm at now ;)
<head_victim> The only thing I really would like to add would probably be the external IP listing under network.
<kosaidpo> head_victim:  im lookin in the post u gave me
<kosaidpo> im llokin for sumthin ready :S
<acydlord> head_victim: that is one i should add to my network section
<head_victim> I've thought about making email and weather show up instead of the inbound and outbound connections but I still run gnome-weather on the main pc.
<acydlord> should probably add my virtualbox ip as well so i dont have to dig for it
<head_victim> I'm on a dynamic IP so it kinda makes it hard to remember. Also when using the wireless on the laptop I get different ones every time.
<acydlord> ahh, i have a custom script i built on weather.com but i'm going to be switching it to wunderground soon
<kosaidpo> guys nethin fancy here
<head_victim> acydlord: do they require accounts?
<acydlord> head_victim: they're built on api calls
<acydlord> so nopes
<acydlord> well they require my API key, and weather.com tends to be a bit greedy if too many people use that one
<acydlord> part of why im switching to wunderground
<head_victim> Ah k when I was looking into it they almost all seemed to call for api calls to sites you had to have accounts for and I just decided it wasn't worth the effort.
<acydlord> cool part about having a premium account on wunderground is that you can develop with your key so users dont need an account
<kosaidpo> guys im lookin fro sumthin fancy
<kosaidpo> please any links
<head_victim> kosaidpo: http://conkyhardcore.com/
<kosaidpo> head_victim: thanks
<acydlord> kosaidpo: http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/conky also in their forums are many good conkyrc files with screenshots
<szczur> http://szczur.ath.cx/sshots/screen4.png < this is mine
<szczur> pretty minimal
<head_victim> I still use the default desktop on the basis I never actually see my desktop, there's always stuff open
<acydlord> i usually change mine up since i run practically everything except mail and browser in tilda terminals
<head_victim> Currently on the pc over <- way I have me-tv running and this one has xchat, 2 text files and a terminal open.
<kosaidpo> szczur: yeh nice how can i get like those pics of the car speed thingy
<szczur> kosaidpo, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=722041#p722041
<kosaidpo> szczur: thanks
<bioterror> szczur, you need faster upload ;)
<szczur> bioterror, i'm downloading drivers for my sister
<szczur> but yeah, my connection sucks :)
<kosaidpo> guys when i rebooted my conky appeared then disapeared i read abit this earlier but icant find it now
<kosaidpo> any idea guys how to fix it
<bioterror> :D
<kosaidpo> cant find it :(
<kosaidpo> any idea guys
<bioterror> what you cant find
<bioterror> own_window yes
<kosaidpo> earlier today i read the fix of this issue
<kosaidpo> but now icant find it
<bioterror> own_window_type normal
<bioterror> double_buffer yes
<kosaidpo> bioterror: got those
<kosaidpo>  guess i shud let conky sleep for some scd right
<kosaidpo> but idk hwp to put in the .desktop file
<head_victim> own_window_class Conky
<head_victim> own_window_type root
<head_victim> That solved my issue with it dissapearing on me
<kosaidpo> head_victim: okies ill try it
 * kosaidpo rebootin
<kosaidpo> head_victim: that tric didnt work
<kosaidpo> when i open up my browser
<kosaidpo> conky gone
<bioterror> tweak own_window_type
<kosaidpo> i have it as widget
<kosaidpo> wht shud i put
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> I have normal
<bioterror> and works great
<head_victim> I like it on my desktop
<kosaidpo> well iliked this one i found ut still not workin corretly
<kosaidpo> tho but iwud prefer to get one with images
<kosaidpo> u kno those thingies that indicate speed's car
<bioterror> you want lua or what ever those are
<kosaidpo> uhn sorry idk whats lua ?
<kosaidpo> i only rember la its song for bright eyes : )
<kosaidpo> but i dont listen to lusic anymore
<kosaidpo> thanks god
<kosaidpo> bioterror:link  meplease
<bioterror> http://wiki.conky.be/index.php?title=Category:Lua
<kosaidpo> i found this http://sen7.deviantart.com/art/Conky-NightDrive-151418309
<kosaidpo> bioterror: thanks
<kosaidpo> a lot today : )
#lubuntu 2010-11-07
<scruffyfur> just wanted to say i love the distro sleek and fast nice work
<stlsaint> scruffyfur: why thank you, i try i try :D
<stlsaint> phillw: ^^ ping
<phillw> stlsaint: you pang?
<phillw> scruffyfur: thank you for taking the time to log on and say thanks, it makes all the hard work worth it when people do so.
<phillw> scruffyfur: also remember we have a chill out area to just 'chat' at #lubuntu-offtopic
<stlsaint> phillw: just wanted to point out me taking credit :D
<stlsaint> hehe
<czz> how do i change the clock time to not 24:00 format
<stlsaint> czz: right click the clock and select the preferences tab
<czz> stlsaint, only see "Digital Clock settings"
<stlsaint> well use that then, im currently not in lubuntu
<czz> stlsaint, clock format is "%R"
<czz> what do i change that to?
<stlsaint> sorry, i cant view the actual options as i am not in lubuntu, there should be a option to change time format
<czz> stlsaint, fire up vmware :)
<stlsaint> well i will fire up vbox, i dont use vmware
<czz> fair enough
<turtle_> hi all.... I don't get a display after a fresh install
<turtle_> after searching the web they say to select nomodeset when I am at the install screen, but that is not an option on the lubuntu install screen
<turtle_> any ideas?
<stlsaint> czz: try changing to lowercase r
<stlsaint> turtle_: nomodeset for what?
<czz> stlsaint, the seconds show up though....
<stlsaint> true but its not in 24 hour ;)
<turtle_> stlsaint: under other options at install screen (f6)
<stlsaint> well i guess it still is technically
<stlsaint> turtle_: i mean why do you want nomodeset?
<turtle_> stlsaint: I'm not sure if I do, it was just a solution on ubuntuforums to get my graphics card to work
<stlsaint> turtle_: what kind of graphics card do you have?
<turtle_> nvidia geforce 9300ge
<stlsaint> [#UltimateEditio] not really a torrent that is used:
<stlsaint> [#UltimateEditio] not really a torrent that is used:
<stlsaint> turtle_: you using latest lubuntu?
<turtle_> stlsaint: no I'm trying to put the LTS on
<stlsaint> turtle_: and when you install your grapchis doesnt work?
<turtle_> stlsaint: yes, I just get a no signal on my monitor after grub
<stlsaint> turtle_: are you using xorg.conf?
<turtle_> stlsaint: I can't get that far to edit it
<stlsaint> but you could see your screen when you isntalled yes? boot again to the livecd
<turtle_> I can see it in a live session
<turtle_> but not after the restart post install
<stlsaint> turtle_: right, we are going to have a look see if your using xorg.conf on your install
<turtle_> stlsaint: okie dokie
<turtle_> stlsaint: do you want me to do that from the live session or somehow get to CLI?
<stlsaint> turtle_: you can go from livecd if its easier
<turtle_> stlsaint: Do I do an install first?
<stlsaint> turtle_: i thought you already had it installed?
<turtle_> stlsaint: yep I do sorry
<stlsaint> turtle_: just boot to a livecd without installing anything
<turtle_> stlsaint: doing so now
<turtle_> it's taking a while to reboot
<turtle_> stlsaint: alrighty I'm in a live session
<stlsaint> click on your hard drive where the install is
<turtle_> yep
<stlsaint> turtle_: look in your /etc/X11 folder
<turtle_> yep
<stlsaint> do you see a file titled: xorg.conf
<stlsaint> turtle_: ?
<turtle_> stlsaint: no
<turtle_> stlsaint: only rgb.txt, X, Xreset, Xsession, Xsession.options, Xwrapper.config
<stlsaint> turtle_: this a desktop your having issues with?
<turtle_> stlsaint: yes
<turtle_> stlsaint: just seems weird that a live session works, but an install doesn't
<stlsaint> turtle_: can you look on the iso filesystem for a xorg.conf
<turtle_> stlsaint: checked the /etc/X11 on the disk and there isn't one there either
<stlsaint> turtle_: run this command in terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<turtle_> it says
<turtle_> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS] (rev al)
<turtle_> stlsaint: and VGA is red
<stlsaint> kk, one sec
<bioterror> turtle_, are you using nvidia-glx-180
<bioterror> I think that's for your card
<stlsaint> turtle_: create a file called xorg.conf and put this into into it: http://pastebin.com/KLnTKbLe
<stlsaint> turtle_: make it look just like that ^^
<turtle_> stlsaint: ok I'll do that now
<stlsaint> turtle_: you will be putting that file into the /etc/X11 directory
<turtle_> stlsaint: yep I assumed that thanks
<turtle_> stlsaint: done
<stlsaint> turtle_: reboot and see if it works :D
<stlsaint> turtle_: if it doesnt than get back into livecd to get back into this channel
<turtle_> stlsaint: yep It's rebooting now
<turtle_> stlsaint: nope still no success, monitor no input after grub. I'll reboot the machine into live
<stlsaint> turtle_: no input is the error?
<turtle_> stlsaint: yeah the monitor says no input
<turtle_> stlsaint: It's sitting back in the live session now
<stlsaint> turtle_: rather odd issue
<turtle_> stlsaint: very :-(
<turtle_> stlsaint: It makes me sad as the only other option on the machine is vista
<stlsaint> turtle_: do you have a option at grub to boot into recovery mode
<turtle_> yep
<turtle_> stlsaint: yes but I get the same result
<turtle_> stlsaint: I tried it hoping that it would boot into CLI
<stlsaint> turtle_: alright, looks like we are going to have to use chroot to configure nvidia
<stlsaint> turtle_: open a terminal
<turtle_> stlsaint: sounds sexy
<stlsaint> turtle_: select your installation drive again from your places menu
<turtle_> stlsaint: yep
<stlsaint> turtle_: run: cd /media
<stlsaint> turtle_: in that dir you should see a long string of characters
<turtle_> stlsaint: as in you want me to type /media into terminal?
<stlsaint> turtle_: the command: cd /media
<turtle_> stlsaint: yep I have the string
<stlsaint> one sec
<stlsaint> turtle_: try running this comman: sudo chroot /media/long_string  (just type the first three characters and hit the tab button for auto complete
<turtle_> stlsaint: yep I have no idea what that command does but its done
<stlsaint> any errors?
<turtle_> no
<stlsaint> awesome
<stlsaint> turtle_: next command: cd /etc/X11
<turtle_> yep
<stlsaint> turtle_: next command: ls
<turtle_> yep
<stlsaint> do you see the xorg.conf in there still
<stlsaint> turtle_: ^^
<turtle_> stlsaint: yes
<stlsaint> turtle_: cool
<stlsaint> turtle_: next command: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<turtle_> stlsaint: it said unable to resolve host ubuntu, command not found
<stlsaint> turtle_: enter it without the sudo part, so just: nvidia-xconfig
<turtle_> command not found
<stlsaint> it said unable to resolve host ubuntu, command not found
<stlsaint> opps sorry
<turtle_> np
<turtle_> it says "nvidia-xconfig: command not found"
<stlsaint> turtle_: do you have internet to this machine?
<turtle_> stlsaint: yes I have it hooked up via ethernet
<stlsaint> turtle_: enter command: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<stlsaint> shucks i forgot you may have to allow some repos
<turtle_> hmm it has no installation candidate
<turtle_> oh that will explain it
<turtle_> stlsaint: it found nvidia-current though
<turtle_> should I grab that
<stlsaint> one sec
<stlsaint> i think that maybe new package replacing -glx
<stlsaint> turtle_: yep go for it
<turtle_> stlsaint: ok I'll grab it
<stlsaint> turtle_: apt-get install nvidia-current
<turtle_> stlsaint: yep I'll let you know when it's done
<stlsaint> turtle_: hows it coming?
<turtle_> stlsaint: It's getting there, I don't have a very fast connection
<turtle_> stlsaint: it says 7mins if you believe the counter
<turtle_> stlsaint: it returned a handful of errors
<stlsaint> turtle_: throw me a few
<turtle_> the last one being "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<turtle_> prior to that there was saying a non-dpkg owned copy of libc6-i686 package was found and it is not safe to upgrade the C library in this situation
<turtle_> also cannot create /dev/null: permission denied
<turtle_> I'm going to try and reboot into the installation with nomodeset and install it from there if i can
<stlsaint> turtle_: well probably should have done a update/dist-upgrade
<turtle_> stlsaint: ok I'll go through all that if the nomodeset boots
<turtle_> damn no joy
<stlsaint> turtle_: order of commands need to be:
<stlsaint> (after you have chrooted into the harddrive again, dont forget to select it from your places menu first and get to it in the terminal with the cd /media command
<stlsaint> )
<stlsaint> 1. apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<stlsaint> 2. apt-get install nvidia-current
<stlsaint> 3. nvidia-xconfig
<stlsaint> turtle_: run those commands and hopefully you will be up and running
<turtle_> stlsaint: ok thanks I'll reboot into a live session and start again
<stlsaint> turtle_: dont forget to do the chroot into the install drive
<turtle_> stlsaint: yep thanks I'm just scrolling up to where you told me how to do it
<stlsaint> turtle_: ill give process again:
<stlsaint> turtle_: 1. Select the hard drive from the palces menu
<stlsaint> turtle_: 2. enter command: cd /media/string_of_characters (again just type the first two characters and hit the tab button)
<stlsaint> (sorry...do not cd into the string of characters)
<stlsaint> turtle_: 2. this is the correct command: cd /media
<turtle_> yep done
<turtle_> now I understand what chroot does it's easy :)
<turtle_> dist-upgrade will convert me to 10.10 wont it?
<stlsaint> turtle_: nope
<turtle_> stlsaint: ok sweet as I want to stay on LTS
<stlsaint> turtle_: yes chroot is a very useful tool for various things
<stlsaint> turtle_: have you already rebooted and gotten back into system?
<turtle_> stlsaint: yes, but apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade returns two errors
<stlsaint> what errors?
<turtle_> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<turtle_> E: Sub-process http returned an error code (100)
<turtle_> FATAL -> Could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor
<stlsaint> turtle_: tbh i would suggest a fresh install and verify that your install medium (cd) isnt corrupted
<turtle_> hmm ok
<turtle_> I'll do a checksum
<stlsaint> turtle_: aye, fresh install and if still no video working than try the chroot method again
<turtle_> stlsaint: ok thanks for your help so far, you're a champion
<stlsaint> haha, im only a champ if you get some working video...till then im a nobody ;)
<turtle_> lol
<turtle_> alrighty so begins the install again...
<stlsaint> i must go...ttyl
<turtle_> ok tvym and ttyl
<stlsaint> l8er folks
<kosaidpo> hello people
<djs> How can I get my Main Menu icon to shade fully on mouse-over? Right now the bottom-third of the icon doesn't shade. What dimension should I use for the icon to avoid this? http://imgur.com/sQJdj.png
<djs> Dear Leader Kim Jong Un would not approve
<djs> Oh, Sweet Prince!
<djs> Is there a show desktop shortcut?
<mark76> Yes
<mark76> And... LOL
<mark76> That button next to Kim Jong
<mark76> Click it
<djs> I meant a keyboard shortcut, sorry
<djs> Like meta-D or anything?
<mark76> Dunno
<mark76> Does Openbox do keyboard shortcuts?
<djs> Okey. Any idea on the icon shading or suggested icon size?
<djs> meta-E launches file manager
<mark76> What size is your panel?
<mark76> Try Win d
<djs> 24 pixels. Enlarging it will enlarge the shading on Sweet Prince's image but the other icons in the panel don't fit then
<djs> Win-D doesn't work ):
<mark76> Weird
<djs> I'll figure out the keyboard shortcut w/ this: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings
<mark76> According to my openbox rc.xml file that's the default show desktop combination
<djs>   <keybind key="W-d">
<djs>     <action name="ToggleShowDesktop"/>
<djs> Woops. That's in my rc.xml too ):
<djs> W closing </keybind>
<djs> (w/)
<mark76> Is it commented out?
<djs> No. Does the D have to be uppercase?
<djs> cuz it twasn't
<mark76> No
<mark76> It's just the Windows/Super key and the d key
<ubuXubu> is kim long the model on lubuntu.net
<ubuXubu> jong
<ubuXubu> it must be her
<mark76> He's the paramount leader of the People's Democratic Republic of North Korea
<djs> I added keybind W-d to ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml but it didn't seem to do it
<djs> He drinks a lot and never admits defeat
<kosaidpo> szczur: hello
<ubuXubu> oh that dude yeah kim jong
<djs> It's his kid Jong Un
<kosaidpo> szczur: is there anyway when  click the icone minimize all i dont wanna affect the conky window
<djs> Our Dear Leader
<ubuXubu> he is a whackjob
<kosaidpo> any idea how
<kosaidpo> szczur: last night i searched for script lue to have hings like you
<djs> I got meta-D working after finding the right place in lubuntu-rc.xml... seems the rc.xml in the folder isn't doing much
<kosaidpo> but i didnt
<djs> mark76: Thanks for the help
<szczur> kosaidpo, i have bad news for ya, i don't know how to do it and neither my friend :(
<mark76> No problem
<szczur> as for the minimizing conky
<kosaidpo> szczur: ahh and please can you past me your script to test it in mine ?
<kosaidpo> for me its workin well with pcmanfm
<ubuXubu> so jong's kid wrote lubuntu
<kosaidpo> mark76: any idea hows to keep conky window not minimized when iclick the minimize all
<szczur> i'll paste my conkyrc and lua script
<kosaidpo> ok
<mark76> Nope
<mark76> Don't use Conky
<kosaidpo> pastbin it
<mark76> I like a clean desktop :D
<szczur> http://pastebin.com/fQihj3R5
<kosaidpo> mark76: okay
<szczur> kosaidpo, conkyrc
<kosaidpo> szczur: lua file icant put wherever right and then point to it in the conkyrc
<djs> Is it kosher to run multiple instances of conky?
<szczur> kosaidpo, http://pastebin.com/NDC3ZAcS
<szczur> rings.lua
<szczur> i have it in my .scripts folder in my home
<mark76> Yes
<kosaidpo> szczur: okies ill tell you if it works for me : )
<kosaidpo> thabks
<kosaidpo> thanks szczur
<szczur> :)
<szczur> no problem
<djs> clean desktop http://imgur.com/TNkAn.jpg
<szczur> with this configuration it should be located on bottom left of your screen
<szczur> djs, WOOOOOT?
<szczur> north korea leader?
<mark76> The log-out button is missing from that icon theme
<djs> mark76: Was that Yes to 'Is it kosher to run multiple instances of conky?'
<Simsic88> #lubuntu
<mark76> Yes
<djs> thx
<Simsic88> hey guys, may i ask you something :D
<djs> szczur: Leader and Sweet Prince
<Simsic88> i started using lubuntu copuple days ago ...
<Simsic88> and i have some missunderstanding
<Simsic88> i was wondering , cn desktop icons be unlocked so i position them where i want on desktop ?
<szczur> Simsic88, not with this version of PCmanFM
<szczur> but it is possible with the new one
<szczur> don't know when it will be released
<Simsic88> thank you very much, greetings from serbia :D
<szczur> Simsic88, http://blog.lxde.org/?p=811
<djs> Hello Serbia!
<mark76> No, No
<mark76> It's
<mark76> HELLOOOOO SERBIAAAAA!!!!!!
<djs> SERBIAAAA WUT WUT
<szczur> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEE SERIIIIIIIIIIBAAAAAAAAAA
<Simsic88> hahahahaha :D
<szczur> OMGGG
<Simsic88> yes i saw this blog post , when i googled it ...
<szczur> PUT YOUR HANDS UP FOR SERBIA
<mark76> Nealry lunchtime :)
 * djs raises the roof
<szczur> I LOVE THIS COUNTRY
<djs> WUT WUT
<szczur> THA ROOF IS ON FIREE
<djs> mark76, it's only 07:00 AM (:
<Simsic88> in serbia is 2 pm ... :D
<djs> Have you been up hacking the Gibson all nite again?
<mark76> You must be in the Americas
<djs> I'm in North Korea?
<djs> Wait, where am I?
<szczur> djs, three most common passwords are?
<djs> Love, Sex, GOD
<szczur> :)
<szczur> ^^
<szczur> WEEE
 * szczur loves djs
<szczur> MOCP playing: Fedde Le Grande -  Put Your Hands Up For Detroit -  101 Ibiza Anthems - CD2 By BSBT RG  - 01:31/02:26
<kosaidpo> szczur: doesnt launch up at all : (
<djs> Without a handle, I don't have an identity man!
<szczur> WE'RE NAMELESSS
<djs> Crash... AND Burn!
<mark76> According to WhoIs you're in Pittsburgh
<szczur> Mess with the best
<szczur> die like the rest
<mark76> Or at least your server is
<djs> Not quite Pittsburgh; MN
<djs> Minnesota
<kosaidpo> szczur: make it work
<kosaidpo> has to change own_window
<szczur> modify it to show in pcmanfm
<szczur> kosaidpo, check the differences between old and new conky
<kosaidpo> szczur: uhm ?? well its in my desktop now
<djs> mark76: What's for lunch? ^_^
<djs> Noobs?
<szczur> particualry in own_window
<mark76> Scrambled egg sandwich
<kosaidpo> szczur: i put in it yes
<djs> mmmm
<szczur> kosaidpo, i can't help you because i failed to make it work with pcmanfm
<szczur> so i gave up
<kosaidpo> well its pretty cool but i dont get wht the first one means
<kosaidpo> btw i dont get it wht u mean to make it work in pcmmanfm
<kosaidpo> you mean like display it in the browser file ??
<kosaidpo> like a file or sumthin
<szczur> because pcmanfm is managing your desktop right now
<szczur> so you have all the icons and etc.
<szczur> but conky have problems to run on top of it
<szczur> as i see
<kosaidpo> szczur: uhmm well i guess its lxde whos managin it uhn not true ?
<szczur> not exactly, what you see on the desktop is actually pcmanfm.
<szczur> run killall pcmanfm and *poof* icons will disappear
<szczur> but probably you will get conky :) (without wallpaper) :P
<kosaidpo> szczur: Ohh uhm
<kosaidpo> i guess i can take off the cairo part is it ??
<kosaidpo> szczur: if iwanna add some variable of conky
<kosaidpo> where shud i put em
<kosaidpo> in conkyrc right ??
<szczur> don't know, i never managed to work it out
<szczur> as i said before i failed to run conky with pcmanfm running at the same time
<szczur> so i can't help you
<szczur> http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/1163/conky-widget-dissapears-when-pcmanfm-manages-desktop-resolved/
<szczur> try this
<szczur> maybe it will help
<kosaidpo> ok
<kosaidpo> szczur:  can you please tell me whats the first circle for
<kosaidpo> is it for swap ??
<szczur> first circle?
<szczur> Time
<kosaidpo> but i see only the circle and not the number
<szczur> second CPU, third MEM and SWAP
<szczur> yeah, that's correct
<kosaidpo> szczur: but how i can kno time from a circle LOOL
<szczur> look http://szczur.ath.cx this > http://szczur.ath.cx/sshots/screen4.png
<szczur> circle in the center (thickest one) is the hour
<szczur> middle is the minutes
<szczur> and the thinner are the seconds
<szczur> thinnest*
<kosaidpo> okay but stiff tuff to kno the tim tho :)
<kosaidpo> ill see the links
<szczur> http://szczur.ath.cx/clock.png
<szczur> you'll get the idea :)
<kosaidpo> yeh i got it from urs cus in the top of it thers a num of time
<kosaidpo> but mine not
<kosaidpo> hang on ill screenshot it
<szczur> io know, because my digital timer is from the taskbar not from the conky
<szczur> digital clock*
<kosaidpo> OHh see
<kosaidpo> well mine is in the bottom
<kosaidpo> here you go http://i52.tinypic.com/2udukbs.png
<kosaidpo> what about if iwanna make em bigger ??
<szczur> hmmm
<kosaidpo> u saw the screenshot
<kosaidpo> ??
<szczur> yeah
<szczur> alter the radius in your rings.lua
<szczur> for each and every ring you want to make bigger
<kosaidpo> ok
<kosaidpo> uhm okay i tried it but make it worse
<kosaidpo> i guess must have a good tast
<kosaidpo> n some logic of how the script works
<kosaidpo> ill stick with mine thanks szczur : D
<kosaidpo> a question please can you classify from the lighter these debian ,lubuntu ,archlinux
<civixier> how do I change from openbox to metacity? :)
<home-alone> hi fellow Lubuntu users . Suggest me some 2d games . specially with online multiplayer
<bioterror> 2D with multiplayer
<bioterror> http://www.introversion.co.uk/defcon/
<home-alone> I mean online multiplayer . like frozen bubble
<bioterror> gtetrinet - multiplayer tetris-like game
<bioterror> somehow most of the network games are 3D
<home-alone> ya I know that but my computer is PIII with 256 ram which is too low for 3d play I think .If there are light 3d games plz tell me
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> http://www.happypenguin.org/ :((((((((((((((((
<home-alone> the site is down sir
<bioterror> yeah
<home-alone> any other gamr ..?
<home-alone> game
<bioterror> thinking
<bioterror> does prboom support network
<bioterror> yeah :D
<bioterror> you can play doom :D
<home-alone> well if you coul tell apt get command to install
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install prboom
<bioterror> then you need to get wad -files
<home-alone> how to get them
<bioterror> Getting a Doom IWAD
<bioterror> The IWAD is the main data file containing the graphics and levels for Doom. You need one to use PrBoom. If you have a copy of one of the original Doom games, copy your Doom, Doom 2, Ultimate Doom or Final Doom IWAD (doom.wad, doom2.wad, tnt.wad or plutonia.wad) to /usr/local/share/games/doom/. Or, if you don't have any of those, use the shareware IWAD, which you can get from http://www.doomworld.com/
<bioterror> or http://www.idsoftware.com/.
<home-alone> ok I am trying it . will let you know the details . excuse my english plz
<bioterror> we can play together :D
<home-alone> ya .  are you interest in playin frozen bubble..or even street fighter ii on gens
<bioterror> frozen bubble is a little boring :-)
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> just a moment
<mark76> Frozen bubble is annoying
<mark76> You get so far and then it starts giving you all the wrong colours
<home-alone> no I thought it was boring but its very addictive .
<mark76> I'd say it's annoying and addictive
<bioterror> does FreeCol support tcp/ip
<bioterror> FreeCiv has always been network game
<home-alone> I havent heared of those you are mentioning .
<bioterror> takes a while to find my doom disks from shelves ;)
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> FreeCol is a network game
<home-alone> While doom is in installing . i am conused about IWAD thing you told me . could you tell me exect download link for that .
<szczur> home-alone, i recommend Hedgewars
<szczur> if you liked worms, this is what you need
<szczur> http://hedgewars.org
<szczur> also hi bioterror mark76 phillw and the rest of the team
<bioterror> howdy
<mark76> Hey szczur
<djs> Bastard Bubble
<szczur> ohh, and hi SuperLazer
<szczur> aka djs
<djs> Call me "The Plauge"
<szczur> you wish :P
<djs> Serbia in the house!
<szczur> shall no fear, I is here
<djs> Cereal Killer
<mark76> Call you the what, now?
<djs> The Plague
<mark76> Ah
<djs> From 1995 film Hackers
<szczur> djs, why you have Korean counrty leaders if you're from Serbia? :P
<mark76> I shall call you Betty
<mark76> And you can call me Al :)
<djs> szczur: I'm the American, the Serbian asked a question here earlier
<scruffyfur> lol al
<djs> Hi Al
<mark76> Or just Mark
<szczur> ah, right
<mark76> The Serbian sounds sinister
<djs> Alliteration
<scruffyfur> Al sounds sinister
<szczur> Altern-8
<mark76> There was a band called Altern 8 back in the 90s
<djs> So clever
<djs> Almost as good as Boys II Men
<szczur> MOCP playing: Altern 8 -  Brutal-8-E -  Full On..Mask Hysteria - 00:28/05:48
<szczur> :)
<djs> Take it into -offtopic! (:
<home-alone> I have installed prboom how to install wad files now . help plz
<szczur> home-alone, if you're going to try Hedgewars, I'd wait because now there's a "commit spree" before the next release
<djs> I like Lubuntu w/ the Update Manager
<home-alone> i couldnt understan szcuur..?
<djs> home-alone: I think szczur is saying that a new version Hedgewars comes out soon and you might want to wait until that is released
<szczur> home-alone, new version of this game will be released today (hopefully) so if you would like to try this i would wait just to save time for installing
<bioterror> damn
<bioterror> prboom draws poorly
<home-alone> ok . I will wait till tomorrow
<home-alone> draws poorly..?
<home-alone> how
<bioterror> messes sprites
<bioterror> I think I'm going to try that freecol
<home-alone> what about playing gens multiplayer
<djs> I play Assault Cube FPS
<szczur> yayz, AC :)
<szczur> nice game. another cool FPS is OpenArena
<home-alone> well after switiching to Linux I want to fulfill my gaming apetite
<djs> Read a book!
<djs> heh
<djs> AssaultCube is good because there's basically only a few weapons and none of them shoot crazy coloured blobs or pew pew lazers
<djs> Snipe, assault rifle, shotgun, pistol, knife... I'm forgetting one
<szczur> and it's fast-paced! State of the art... BANG BANG
<szczur> :)
<djs> Yeah. The lack of crazy coloured weapons is what I like. I don't have to learn WTF the weapons do.
<djs> I can just join and get fragged like a noob! Yay!
<szczur> One shot One kill is awesome
<home-alone> well why do you guyz Lubuntu at first
<szczur> because it is fast and awesome :)
<szczur> and my PC can't work on GNOME since it's big and bloaty :)
<szczur> and i had 512MB RAM
<home-alone> I mean I cant afford a new pc so i decided to have lubuntu (though later I completely fell in love with it ) otherwise most of user would go for Ubuntu
<djs> I Lubuntu because it's fast and awesome too!
<bioterror> djs, machine gun
<bioterror> djs, should we hit a server? :D
<djs> bioterror: It doesn't run on this machine ):
<djs> I have to go to my machine that has Noobuntu 10.10 installed
<bioterror> I should go to my desktop :D
<djs> >:)
<djs> pew pew!
<home-alone> so all of you have abandond windows
<bioterror> I've always liked those Close Combat -games
<bioterror> home-alone, long time ago
<bioterror> my wife tells to her friends about linux ;D
<home-alone> nice I am new to Linux but now I wonder why everybody is NOT using it
<djs> home-alone, whenever possible, yes. I have to @ school ):
<szczur> Linux is like a wigwam - No windows, no gates, apache inside
<szczur> :)
<djs> But I don't install Window$ anywhere NEAR my computers
<djs> lol szczur
<bioterror> I  could use os x, but then i would like boys insteasd ;)
<home-alone> Its reeliable fast flexible and very secure no virus free and open soure and have wonderful people like you guyz
<djs> home-alone: I don't think GNU/Linux is an option if you use the iTrendy devices because you can't sync that iPad w/o the man in a black turtleneck
<djs> I assume you can't interface iPad w/ Ubuntu at least
<bioterror> I'm using phones as my mp3 player and making sure that those works as a usb storage devices
<bioterror> so I dont have to sell my soul to mr. (blow) jobs
<home-alone> I am more concerned with my part of the world . we simply cant afford expensive softwares . cant even think of buying an ifone
<djs> What part of the world is that?
<bioterror> you can get iPhone 3G for like 100e
<home-alone> I am an MBA + m.A english literature means 18 years of education but my job is less than 100 euro a month .
<djs> home-alone, what part of the Big Blue Marble do you reside near?
<home-alone> well I am some where in Asia .
<bioterror> hmmm
<home-alone> u guys semm britz
<home-alone> seem
<bioterror> should we move this conversation to #lubuntu-offtopic
<bioterror> since we're not helping ;)
<home-alone> i want to come on the topic .
<home-alone> I have very bad history when I try to burn an iso
<bioterror> does your computer support booting from USB devices?
<home-alone> I just throw some 15 cds to junk
<bioterror> :o
<home-alone> well my pc is like 10 year old so I have no idea
<djs> I don't think it would then; mine doesn't.
<home-alone> I need your help to burn the cds . i want to share lubuntu with my friends and family
<djs> home-alone: Are you going to burn the CDs using Lubuntu or Window$?
<ubuXubu> try to burn them at 8x speed
<home-alone> well I have no cd writer . so I downlad and copy iso to a usb flash stick and go to my friend has has writer but has xp . i have used nero 7 and freeisoburner . Ya i burnt 8X .
<djs> The burned CD didn't work?
<home-alone> only lubuntu , puppy liunx and unity linux work
<djs> Did you get an error when trying others?
<home-alone> I burnt linux mint , xubuntu , debian twice or thrice all of them but they never work
<djs> Your computer wouldn't boot into them, or the cd burning software didn't work?
<home-alone> computer boots tham but later gives error
<home-alone> I have posted on linux and ubuntu forums but got no solution . even i tried a different cd writer of another friend
<kosaidpo> is there anyones using dropbox guys ??
<djs> Maybe the ISOs burned as CDs okay, but the computer hardware didn't work with the distrobution.
<djs> kosaidpo: Just me and home-alone talking here (:
<djs> nope
<kosaidpo> i jsr wanna kno if theres big chances to face some problem so ill avoid installin it
<kosaidpo> in first place
<kosaidpo> :S
<home-alone> i tried them on many other of my friends computers
<kosaidpo> yeh i did in gnome
<djs> home-alone: You tried the Mint, Xubuntu, Debian on other computers? OR did you try the Lubuntu, Puppy, Unity on other computers?
<kosaidpo> but not with pcmanfm so im wonderin
<home-alone> well working cds are working on all computers . non working dont run on any . even I chech md5sum before burning . I want to introduce my friends with this wonderful world of linux but i am very sad
<djs> home-alone: Can you introduce your friends with the working CDs?
<home-alone> Lubuntu is too ugly for a new user by the way
<Timo_> ^ second that
<Timo_> But I think lubuntu just needs a good designer to make some nice graphics for it
<Timo_> I mean, eyecandy doesn't necessarily need to be resource hungry
<home-alone> and it cant be installed inside the windows like Ububtu using wubi or linux mint using similar program
<phillw> home-alone: until lubuntu is officially adopted, it will be available via wubi
<djs> That's why we should adopt by Kim Jong Un main menu icon!
<phillw> *will not  be*
<djs> *my
<kosaidpo> guys dropbox have deb only for nautilus what abt us ??
<djs> kosaidpo: hack the gibson
<home-alone> is therea chance that Lubuntu is adopted..?
<kosaidpo> djs: what ??? :-(
<djs> kosaidpo: Movie quote, nevermind (-:
<kosaidpo> djs: haha i dot watch movies well tv in general
<kosaidpo> most of the time
<phillw> home-alone: it will be adopted, Canonical are working on the adoption process as we speak.
<kosaidpo> phillw: will natutlis deb for dropbox work for me ??
<Timo_> phillw: what will adoption mean for Lubuntu?
<djs> phillw: What does adoption mean? As an official edition/derivative?
<kosaidpo> djs:yes and official support
<phillw> we will join the full family officially, like xubuntu, edubuntu, kubuntu and ubuntu.
<kosaidpo> phillw: how ican get dropbox installed ?
<kosaidpo> does it work well with pcmanfm ?
<phillw> kosaidpo: I've never used it, so I'm afraid I cannot help you, sorry :(
<home-alone> this is nice . when you write a distro what chances you assume it will actuly work...? as it is hit or miss for me rather miss most of the time
<kosaidpo> phillw: okies ill make search then thanks tho : )
<djs> So we want Lubuntu to be listed on this page? --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives
<djs> I actually don't think Lubuntu is too ugly for a new user btw
<phillw> djs: as a documenter, myself, Zach and Jarred are busy on getting https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu upto 'required and wanted standards' The devs are busy getting development stuff done.
<phillw> this discussion may be better held on #lubuntu-offtopic :)
<djs> You don't think it's relevant 'nuff? Well, I'll bookmark and hopefully contribute to that wiki article btw
#lubuntu 2011-10-31
<stlsaint> heck i use it on netbook right now
<stlsaint> literally...im typing on it now :D
<croque> works great on an eeepc netbook.
<stlsaint> yep yep
<77CAAUEIL> hi
<l33__> hi
<MisterX> hi there
<MisterX> after upgrading to lubuntu 11.10 i miss my battery status in the panel's tray
<MisterX> can anyone tell me how to get it back?
<brother-> MisterX: right click the panel, choose panel settings, choose the applet tab, click add, find it in the list, mark it, click add, move it to the position you want it
<MisterX> brother-: already tried that. doesn't work
<brother-> so it is not missing it is just not displaying anything?
<MisterX> i dont see any battery-related thingy in my panel
<MisterX> even if i add related applets
<brother-> it might be there but not displaying anything.
<brother-> I don't have it on this puter because I have no battery in this workstation
<MisterX> k
<Blues-Man> hi all
<Blues-Man> could you tell please which version of lubuntu would be suitable for eeepc? I mean is better to get latest 11.10 or 10.04 ?
<Blues-Man> in terms of performance
<croque> I'm running 11.10 on an eeepc 1005ha and it works fine.
<croque> Don't know about 10.04 though.
<Blues-Man> how about the booting time?
<croque> I find it acceptable...but I can't really give you exact timing because I have /home encrypted
<croque> makes for an extra password
<Blues-Man> eheh
<croque> 36 secs to login screen (including typing the luks password fast)
<croque> then it's about 3 or 4 seconds to the desktop after login
<Blues-Man> sounds good
<Blues-Man> :)
<Blues-Man> ok i'm torrent-ing 11.10
<croque> if you install 11.10 and have increasing empty space on the taskbar after every suspend...check launchpad for the bug.
<croque> there's a semi-work-around there
<Blues-Man> ok
<croque> good luck
<Blues-Man> thanks
 * Blues-Man good blues bye
 * wxl *plink-plink-plink*
<wxl> ^^ that's the pin dropping
<bense> how do i get rid of the multiple nm-applets in my system tray?
<wxl> odd that you have more than one bense.. has that been the same since install?
<bense> yes
<wxl> is network-manager an autostarted app? that could be one possible problem
<bense> i also have to modprobe b43
<bense> to get wifi working
<bense> how do i check to see what's auto-started?
<wxl> menu > pref > desktop session settings
<wxl> how did you install the b43 driver?
<bense> with synaptic
<wxl> which one did you install?
<wxl> the "installer" one?
<bense> lemme check
<bense> firmware-b43-installer
<wxl> assumedly you have shutdown and restarted many times since..
<bense> yes
<wxl> and it's not in the autostart?
<bense> which is not in the autostart?
<bense> the nm-applet ?
<bense> or the inmod
<wxl> network manager
<bense> let me test somthing
<bense> i will be right back wxl
<bense> still two of them :(
<bense> if i do a killall nm-applet
<wxl> do you have pastebinit?
<bense> then nm-applet
<bense> it returns with just 1
<wxl> well in any case i'd suggest we look and see what networkmanager is logging
<wxl> cat /var/log/syslog | grep -i networkmanager | pastebinit
<wxl> ..if you have pastebin, else you can always:
<wxl> cat /var/log/syslog | grep -i networkmanager >> foo
<wxl> and then open up foo, copy and paste it on pastebin
<bense> http://paste.ubuntu.com/724617/
<bense> :(
<wxl> reading
<wxl> this is cute
<bense> how so
<wxl>     read connection 'Auto griswold_family_christmas_tree'
<bense> =D
<bense> that's my non dd-wrt router at home
<wxl> :     read connection 'Pretty Fly For A Wi-Fi'
<wxl> very odd
<wxl> so when you modprobe does everything work all fine and dandy?
<wxl> like does the wifi just automatically kick on and connect to your default connection?
<bense> pretty much
<wxl> bense: do you know which card you have? if not lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<bense> i have a broadcom dw 1390
<bense> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<wxl> so that's sta
<wxl> did you use prefs > addl drivers after install?
<wxl> oh and der
<wxl> since that's sta you have the wrong driver
<wxl> oh no you don't
<wxl> i'll shut up
<wxl> they both work
<wxl> stil make sure you do the addl drivers
<wxl> (i figure we get the driver installation fixed and the extra nm-applet will follow soon after)
<bense> i did that
<wxl> and the reboot and the whole thing and no go?
<bense> the broadcom sta wireless driver
<bense> activated but not in use
<bense> well, the b43 driver is what has me on here now
<wxl> yeah not sta
<wxl> there was a bug in 11.04.. is that what you're running?
<bense> i missed the days where we did everything manually
<bense> i forget which version i have lol
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> lsb_release if i remember correctly
<wxl> lsb_release -a
<wxl> sorry
<bense> i'm on 11.10
<wxl> check this:
<bense> i'm used to just editing some flat file in /etc that specifies which modules to load.  or, back when i used gentoo, I'd just compile the drivers directly into the kernel
<bense> i feel so silly right now
<wxl> When I installed default system (11.04 first, then upgrade to 11.10 immediately after), it installed broadcom-sta-common package and wifi didn't work. After some mingling using directives here and some other sources, realized that b43 module was blacklisted under /etc/modprobe.d/. Saw that manual "modprobe b43" enabled the card but reboot lost it again. Installed b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer and removed broadcom-sta-common, broadcom-sta-source and bc
 * bense sighs
<wxl> i still get stuck on this and that.. and there was a time many moons ago i was rolling my own kernels. don't feel bad
<wxl> anywho i think that's your solution right there
<wxl> brb
<bense> but the thing is, I have had b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer installed
<bense> without the broadcom-sta-common installed
<bense> flash does not work on my 64-bit chromium on 11.10
<bense> :(
<bioterror> like youtube?
<bioterror> you have installed flashplug-installer?
<bense> that requires all the i386 packages
<bioterror> why it would require i386 packages+
<bense> it just does
<bense> i don't know why
<bense> I don't know why this is like pulling teeth
<bioterror> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/flashplugin-installer
<bioterror> that one is AMD64
<bioterror> flashplugin-nonfree is just i386
<wxl> bense: i think your issue may be with the blacklisting of b43-- NOT that it's installed or not and/or if sta is installed or not
<bense> i hope you're right wxl
<wxl> only one way to find out
<osmodivs> Hello. Everytime I open a compresed file with File Roller and then try to drag and drop it in another folder the whole OS freezes, and have to reboot. Is this a known bug?
<wxl> i just use archive manager. why file roller? did you check file roller bugs?
<osmodivs> I thought FileRoller was default in Lubuntu, I don't even know wich one is it, I just double click it and it opens. I checked and yes, it is Archive Manager
<wxl> ok nevermind :D
<wxl> tee hee
<wxl> let me see if i have a similar issue
<wxl> in fact why don't you send me to the exact file you're dealing with
<wxl> (i don't usually drag and drop)
<osmodivs> wxl: It happens with all compressed files
<osmodivs> tar, zip, rar
<osmodivs> I have to copy and paste, but it should not freeze like that
<emce_PL> for me - the same - I have to kill file roller from console, cause system is freezed
<wxl> emce_PL: only with drag and drop?
<osmodivs> It says I dont have enough permissions
<emce_PL> yes - normally  fileroller works perfect
<wxl> huh
<wxl> it is file roller
<wxl> why the hell does the desktop file call it archive manager?
<wxl> i hate that crap
<wxl> anyways let's do a little bug search here..
<osmodivs> I'll  do it again and write down the error message
<wxl> can you guys confirm that if you browse for a directory and hit extract all is well?
<emce_PL> I can confirm it - I use FR quite often, but after those crashes I didn't use d'n'd
<wxl> k cool then at least i'm not alone on that
<osmodivs> Ok, this is what I got after the freeze. EXTRACTION NOT PERFORMED: You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder
<wxl> seems to be a known bug
<osmodivs> So I need to improvise then, eh?
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/483541
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 483541 in file-roller (Ubuntu) "File-roller drag'n drop is unreliable" [Low,Confirmed]
<wxl> yeah just extract by browsing for the location and hitting the icon
<wxl> meanwhile i'd add your voice to that bug
<osmodivs> wxl: Like ubuntu-bug?
<wxl> sure or just do it through launchpad
<wxl> and/or
<wxl> emce_PL: i'd do the same since you're aware of this
<wxl> i'll do it too
<wxl> anyone else that experiences it, throw down
<wxl> more people we have, the more likely it is to happen
<wxl> ok, that sucked
<emce_PL> what do you mean?
<balt11t> Does Lubuntu have internet-sharing?
#lubuntu 2011-11-01
<MikeChelen> internet connection sharing?
<gilir> hi here :)
<gilir>  just a reminder, a Lubuntu session is planned in 2 hours at UDS
<goliat> Lubuntu session?
<gilir> goliat: for the UDS : http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<goliat> Okay. Is there anyway to watch it?
<gilir> UDS session is in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-uds-antigua3 chan
<Gabriel_Salles> =]
<leszek> hi
<emce__PL> hi
<GRINGOBONGO> flash player
<wxl> anyone here running lubuntu on virtualbox (especially in a windows host)?
<leszek> I have it running in a virtualbox but on linux, why ?
<wxl> well i can't get my virtual console to work
<wxl> let me get you a screen shot
<wxl> http://imgur.com/zCUQz
<leszek> wxl: I have the same problem
<leszek> I didn't find a solution so far
<wxl> for that matter none of the splash or anything works
<wxl> no one at #vbox could help
<leszek> wxl: you could try disabling plymout. My guess atm. is that this is causing the issue but I am not absolutely sure
<leszek> *plymouth
<wxl> and for that matter i DON'T have that problem with debian
<leszek> debian as a guest I guess or do you mean host ?
<wxl> i tried "debug nosplash" in grub with no luck
<wxl> debian as guest
<leszek> wxl: debian does not use plymouth and does not use upstart and even has an older kernel
<wxl> yeah it's a matter of isolating the problem
<wxl> http://askubuntu.com/questions/72867/help-fixing-virtual-console-tty1-6-under-virtualbox not the only one
<wxl> i'm gonna go ask in #ubuntu
<leszek> I don't think they have a solution so far
<myself> i upgraded from lubuntu 11.04 to  lubuntu 11.10 and had some problems with gnome alsa mixer (nothing happen when selecting) and network manager (edit connection not working). Has anyone the same problems with lubuntu 11.10 ?
<moroccotopo> hi guys
<moroccotopo> i've just upgraded to 11.10 and I am having a problem. lxdm fails to start at boot. maybe something related to upstart? i see this in syslog: "init: lxdm goal changed from start to stop". meaning that it started but then it was stopped, leading me to text-mode
<moroccotopo> manually starting lxdm with "service lxdm start" works fine. any ideas?
<moroccotopo> seems related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/casper/+bug/854837. however in my case it's an upgrade and not a livecd
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 854837 in casper (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu live image boots to TTY" [High,Confirmed]
<leszek> moroccotopo: you could try reinstalling lxdm or install gdm or another displaymanager
<moroccotopo> did that. didnt work
<moroccotopo> also did dpkg-reconfigure
<moroccotopo> and
<moroccotopo> i want lxdm not another dm
<gilir> 2st Lubuntu session at UDS in 25 minutes, same IRC chan : #ubuntu-uds-antigua3
<moroccotopo> is there a way to get more information about what upstart does?
<moroccotopo> to isolate and see if it is related to it?
<leszek> cu
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> i have a question regarding lxdm auto login
<hosoka> i have changed the lxdm default and the lxdm.conf with my username at autologin
<hosoka> getting now an error at restart regardng my lubuntu x-session is missing
<hosoka> I am getting this black screen with cannot find lubuntu x-session and then when hit ok I am getting the lxde desktop instead. When logout en login back again through the lxdm manager I am on Lubuntu.
#lubuntu 2011-11-02
<hosoka> I just want to have the autologin option work via lxdm
<Unit193> What "session" is listed in the config file?
<hosoka> let me see
<hosoka> Unit193: I think I found the error. This is what I found
<hosoka> [base] autologin=hosoka # session=/usr/bin/startlxde # numlock=0 greeter=/usr/lib/lxdm/lxdm-greeter-gtk
<hosoka> so for session should be session=lubuntu
<Unit193> session=/usr/bin/startlubuntu
<hosoka> ok
<hosoka> do I need to change the default.conf to ?
<Unit193> Isn't that what you were editing? And that's what should be listed
<hosoka> yes
<hosoka> i do see the lxdm.conf and the default.conf
<hosoka> ah
<hosoka> i see
<hosoka> it changed by default to
<hosoka> thanks
<hosoka> will restart again and hope it works
<Unit193> Alright
<hosoka> Unit193: it did not help
<hosoka> still getting x-session Lubuntu error message
<Unit193> file /usr/bin/startlubuntu
<Unit193> Type that into terminal
<hosoka> getting this
<hosoka> did you got my output ?
<Unit193> Nope
<hosoka> POSIX shell script text executable
<Unit193> Ah, alright...
<hosoka> I thought this might be easy and I have seen many struggling with this.
<KM0201> i take it just disablng autologin, doesn't fix the issue?
<Unit193> Here is mine, should work http://paste.ubuntu.com/725886/
<hosoka> where did you got that from
<hosoka> from the lxdm.conf   ?
<Unit193> /etc/lxdm/default.conf
<hosoka> ok, I will try this out.
<hosoka> no luck with the lxdm autologin
<hosoka> this is my output http://paste.ubuntu.com/725893/
<hosoka> after changing the lxdm.conf I encounter now the lxdm window manager to fill in my login id and password.
<Unit193> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770212
<Unit193> How did you install?
<hosoka> I did the install through the Lubuntu cd
<hosoka> not the live cd but the alternate
<Unit193> Take a look at the forum post
<hosoka> looks like the ciscoboy also had issue that is unsolved
<hosoka> I will do
<hosoka> I noticed that Linuxmint lxde had a nice feature in the startup tray called lxdm autologin
<hosoka> but thanks for your assistance.
<lubuntu124456> my installation is stuck on "Saving Installed Packages" what did I do wrong?
<Unit193> First, what's your RAM
<Unit193> ?
<lubuntu124456> 1gb
<lubuntu124456> 1ghz processor cpu
<lubuntu124456> 40gb hard drive
<lubuntu124456> extended partition
<lubuntu124456> / 2.3 gb
<lubuntu124456> /usr 4096 mb
<lubuntu124456> /var 2048 mb
<lubuntu124456> /tmp 2048 mb
<lubuntu124456> primary parition
<lubuntu124456> /home 2800 mb
<Unit193> Are you using a flash drive for install? Did you check the MD5/Check the integrety?
<lubuntu124456> checked the disk integrety it says it is fine
<lubuntu124456> I used the recommended minimums for the separate parititions on ubuntu's guide
<lubuntu124456> its a CD
<lubuntu124456> 11.10
<Unit193> When I searched, I came up with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741941 I haven't fully taken a look yet, but I need to go get the heat working :/
<lubuntu124456> well maybe it doens't like my partition setup
<lubuntu124456> going for a more simple one not too complex just root 10.30 gb and another one for home at 26.96 gb
<lubuntu124456> it working now
<lubuntu124456> guess it didn't like my setup being so complexed or the installer doesn't except extended partitions....
<lubuntu124456> well it works now
<lubuntu124456> copying files...
<lubuntu124456> :)
<lubuntu124456> can't wait to try out my new lubuntu!!!!!
<lubuntu124456> well I'll be back gonna play some games while I wait for it to finish
<lubuntu124456> Unit193 I fixed my problem don't know why it didn't except my setup because there was no error messages and I just made it less complexed just a 10gb / root paritition and a 26 gb home partition both primary
<lubuntu124456> that worked
<lubuntu124456> accept*
<lubuntu124456> installation has completed
<lubuntu124456> well I am outta here
<lubuntu214> back
<lubuntu214> Loves Lubuntu
<lubuntu214> I remember when LXDE first came out I really loved it but it was missing some features but now its implemented!
<lubuntu214> :)
<lubuntu214> my audio buttons on my keyboard didn't work in the first lxde
<Unit193> Great! I was afk for a while, was just you :P
<lubuntu214> lxde is FAST!
<lubuntu214> faster than last time I used it
<lubuntu214> OSMO is really cool
<lubuntu214> because its the only calender that tells you the phases of the moon each day
<lubuntu214> that I know of for linux
<Unit193> Well, unless you have anymore support questions, I'd recommend #Lubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Unit193> And Lubuntu would be quite fast on your hardware
<lubuntu214> sure
<lubuntu214> going to get some more ram
<lubuntu214> I decided to switch because of the moves gnome and kde did
<lubuntu214> too much extra crap you don't need that slows pc down
<lindolo> JondoFox, Tor, Firefox with all the add-ons. dual boot with key protected windows and ....we need to address security for those that need, want both.
<lindolo> and help
<lindolo> truecrypted storage
<lindolo> secure tray util should be auto for all one keystroke
<Unit193> Excuse me?
<lindolo> Sorry
<Unit193> Wrong window?
<lindolo> tis Lubuntu
<Unit193> So, what's your question? It's not clear
<lindolo> No ? Just statements of my like for Lubu
<lindolo> Default wallpaper should follow the boot though
<Unit193> Oh, ok. The login wallpaper is the same as the default Desktop wallpaper
<lindolo> Simplicity and consistency should be the norm
<Unit193> I don't see what you mean, what follows boot is the same background as the desktop :/
<lindolo> I do not believe this to be the case
<Unit193> It is on a fresh install, but you can change it
<lindolo> I had to install gimp and create a wallpaper with Lubuntu logo
<lindolo> that followed the boot theme
<lubuntu214> I understand what lindolo is talking about
<lubuntu214> I am familiar with the security features he was talking about
<lindolo> lubuntu is awesome as is
<lubuntu214> yes indeed it is
<lubuntu214> maybe you should make a package that configures this for lubuntu
<lubuntu214> or a how to
<lindolo> consistency with colors would help with its simplicit
<lubuntu214> or reroll the distro
<lindolo> this is the best distro!
<lubuntu214> ultrafastnixsecurity you could call it
<lubuntu214> ultra fast *nix security
<lubuntu214> idk
<lubuntu214> something
<Unit193> Login screen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Oneiric/Ozone?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=lxdm.png    Background: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Oneiric/Ozone?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=wallpaper.png
<lindolo> those were just stuff I did to my own box...
<lubuntu214> you did that Unit193
<Unit193> No, that's the default
<lubuntu214> I see
<Unit193> When you install, that's what you have, but you can change it....
<lubuntu214> I've heard about key press window encryption before
<lubuntu214> I thought someone in mainstream was thinking about implementing it
<lindolo> bitlocker encypted with dual boot encrypted Lubuntu
<lubuntu214> why does it have to be dual boot?
<lubuntu214> brb
<lindolo> I need windows for school and want my Lubu on bare metal
<lindolo> It is the speed that gets us
<lindolo> its the love that keeps us
<lubuntu214> I see
<lubuntu214> we seem to have similar ideas and interests
<lubuntu214> with computers
<lubuntu214> you have skype or other im?
<lubuntu214> oh yes forgot we need to discuss this in offtopic lubuntu
<lindolo> Unit213 I mean the "plymouth" boot jibing with the desktop...but with the login also
<lubuntu214> upload your wallpaper so we can see it
<lubuntu214> http://filedump.net
<Unit193> OH! You mean Plymouth clashes with the wallpaper and login, not login and wallpaper
<lindolo> I just worked off a gimp tut so the logo has a box but follows the #182c scheme
<lubuntu214> well I'll be back
<lubuntu214> just installed and upgraded
<lubuntu214> requires restart
<lubuntu214> be back
<Unit193> Anywho, if you don't exactly have anything support related, it's perferred you join #Lubuntu-offtopic for chat ;)
<lindolo> Lubu has the best Plymouth and as such I would like it to be consistent with it.
<lindolo> How do you get a USB soundbar recognized in Lubuntu's alsa?
<lindolo> alsamixer will not do it for me
<genii-around> Soundbar?
<lindolo> usb laptop speaker (external)
<lindolo> There are no definitive answers on the wiki.
<Unit193> I'd google for forum or blog posts
<lindolo> Install Pulse Audio Volume Control
<lindolo> What is on topic?
<Unit193> Just found your forum post
<Unit193> On topic is any support question
<lindolo> Xchat with otr?
<lindolo> does sylspheed support master password?
<lindolo> sylpheed^
<lindolo> how can I impliment "snap" in Lubu?
<genii-around> !support
<ubot5> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<genii-around> Hm
<lindolo> I will do and tell
<Unit193> Doesn't seem like sylpheed does
<Unit193> I don't know what "snap" would be and I think Xchat does have that plugin
<lindolo> unit...this shouldnt be a problem as it is so quick plus we can be encrypted
<lindolo> snap is just the windows function that unity adopted to put one window over there and this over here...split screen
<lindolo> I will go ....off   topic
<Unit193> Ah, I haven't used Unity. Normally when you drag it to a corner, it goes to the next workspace
<lindolo> Yes
<lindolo> But dont you occasionally end up on the other workspace? I do. I like one desktop.
<faint545> how do i get my context menu on my desktop to be the original?
<faint545> i changed some setting and now it's a list of stuff like Terminal Emulator, Restart, Exit, etc..
<lubuntu214> lindolo what software you use for this "key protected windows"?
<lubuntu214> where you talking about
<lubuntu214> encrypted key pressing for each window so that other programs like keyloggers can read what was typed?
<lubuntu214> can't
<lubuntu214> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keystroke_logging
<lubuntu214> new anonymous software everyday! :)
<lubuntu214> http://anonymous-proxy-servers.net/en/jondofox.html
<Unit193> Dang...
<Unit193> faint545: Menu > Run pcmanfm --desktop-pref and go to the advanced tab...
<faint545> i need to change my desktop context menu back to the original. how can i do this????
<Unit193> faint545: Menu > Run pcmanfm --desktop-pref and go to the advanced tab...
<Unit193> You have to type    pcmanfm --desktop-pref    into the run box
<faint545> thanks.. ive been trying to figure out which program that is
<Unit193> Heh, yeah. It can be hard
<Unit193> pcmanfm -h  will tell you some
<Unit193> of what it manages, lxsession does some too
<faint545> this is probably  a stretch but, you wouldn't happen to know anything about the Cyborg RAT 9 mouse do you?
<Unit193> That's a big nope, sorry :/
<jovialjellyfish> Hallo hallo
<lindolo> how does one use otr with xchat?
<lubuntu214> otr just works for private messages as far as I know
<lubuntu214> last time I checked they where working on making it for channels too group chats
<lubuntu214> if your interested I made several firefox themes with different colors to know which profile of firefox I am using
<lubuntu214> just plain solid easy on eyes colors
<lindolo> I like simple...
<lindolo> do you use a profile switcher?
<lubuntu214> no
<lubuntu214> because then you can easily forget which one you are using
<lubuntu214> then wind up sending shit out in the open
<lindolo> I use JonDoFox where you select before firefox opens
<lubuntu214> like late at nate and you didn't realize how tire you were until you fucked up
<lindolo> JonDoFox works with both Tor and JonDo proxies and you can also have your normal browser...although my normal is similar to JonDoFox
<lubuntu214> I don't just use tor and jondo
<lubuntu214> also freenet, i2p
<lubuntu214> i2p is my favorite anonymous network
<lindolo> how do they work, respectively? Mixes...
<lubuntu214> i2p is very similar to tor
<lubuntu214> except it is a closed network
<lubuntu214> so it is more secure
<lubuntu214> it has its own private secure network with websites provided by users of the software
<lubuntu214> you can download torrents on there
<lubuntu214> do anything you can do on the normal web as long as there is a plugin for it
<lindolo> do they have repositories?
<lubuntu214> of softwaree?
<lubuntu214> I think so
<lindolo> for updates
<lindolo> freenet is a java program it seems?
<lubuntu214> it is more secure because it doesn't go outside of encryption like tor does at the end of destination where it exits to the web from tor network to give you the web
<lubuntu214> yes both are javaj programs
<lubuntu214> if you have a problem with proprietary code
<lubuntu214> use openjdk
<lubuntu214> it works great and you can download the source
<lubuntu214> almost all anonymous software and tools out there is java based
<lubuntu214> because it is multiplatform
<lubuntu214> not sure for their reasons
<lubuntu214> one second
<lindolo> yes, openjdk is great
<lubuntu214> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anonymous_P2P
<lubuntu214> most of that software on there is built in java
<lindolo> Just downloaded and am reading philosophy
<lubuntu214> this is pretty cool for making your torrent uploads safer
<lubuntu214> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StegoShare
<lindolo> do you know about making touchpad scroll settings permenant? And I am looking at your links...Cool
<lubuntu214> I have no idea
<lubuntu214> I prefer using a mouse
<lindolo> I installed gpoint settings but the scroll function does not seem to persist
<lindolo> Speaking of plausible deniability...the one thing that bothers me about Truecrypt is the lack of keyfile usage for system encryption
<lubuntu214> what you mean keyfile?
<lubuntu214> you mean using files and password to open the drive?
<lindolo> instead of a passphrase ...yep
<lindolo> or with a passphrase and a file
<lubuntu214> dunno I just use the full disc encryption offered by ubuntu during installation
<lindolo> I just finished yesterday blitlocker encrypted windows dual booted with my Lubu
<lubuntu214> you know you can use tor on freenode right to hide your ip
<lindolo> I have to redo one more time for perfection...or a another install
<lindolo> dont they block tor
<lubuntu214> you have to signup and use a special server on freenode dude to abuse
<lubuntu214> they allow tor just on a dedicated server with signin of nick
<lindolo> charge?
<lubuntu214> no charge
<lubuntu214> lindolo http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
<lindolo> cool...just with freenode I get to spend several hours I like it.
<lindolo> I am new to IRC so I have a huge learning curve but Lubunutu's lean style makes this all the more appealing
<lubuntu214> Lubuntu kicks ass
<lubuntu214> break dancin' lubuntu
<lubuntu214> bleeding fast speedz
<lubuntu214> lindolo is back my popular demand
<l33_> mmm
<l33_> hi
<ErwinJunge> l33_: hi
<l33_> morning ErwinJunge
<faint545> would anyone know why my volume settings is grayed out when i right click on the volume icon in my task bar?
<l33_> maybe you have to mount the volume first...just a guess
<Tm_T> talking about storage volume or audio? (:)
<faint545> Tm_T, audio
<Tm_T> faint545: slider greyed out? possibly mute on?
<l33_> aaa....sorry
<faint545> Tm_T, no not the slider, but when i right click on the icon, theres an option for "Volume Settings" and it's disabled
<faint545> i wanna switch from my speakers to my USB headset.
<Tm_T> unfortunately my guesses goes only this far, I don't use lubuntu (:
<faint545> oh..
<stlsaint> faint545: drivers
<stlsaint> if the option is grayed out and you do not have the ability to change anything than its probably a driver issue
<faint545> stlsaint, oh... but i do have audio.
<stlsaint> faint545: what options do you have on the audio
<faint545> well, when i click on the volume icon, it just gives me a slider with a mute checkbox.
<Unit193> What about alsamixer?
<faint545> Unit193, alsamixer can see everything fine
<stlsaint> faint545: if alsamixer works what info are you wanting to edit?
<faint545> stlsaint, i want to change the audio output from my speakers to my USB headset
<faint545> stlsaint, i dont know how to do this from alsamixer  if there is a way.
<stlsaint> faint545: does a notification appear showing that the usb headset is plugged in?
<faint545> stlsaint, no. I always have it plugged in anyway.
<stlsaint> faint545: does command: lsusb see it?
<faint545> stlsaint, yes. alsamixer can see it too
<stlsaint> faint545: has it never worked before?
<faint545> stlsaint, i just installed Lubuntu 11.10
<stlsaint> faint545: ah that may be a bug
<stlsaint> faint545: im using 11.04, are you unable to choose the audio output with a application like gnome player
<faint545> stlsaint, gnome player gives me the option to select different outputs
<stlsaint> faint545: i see what you are referring to as i cannot seem to be able to change my output on system wide config neither, maybe just doing wrong though
<Jangseokgwon> hi
<Jangseokgwon> i am korean
<faint545> stlsaint, not sure how else to do it without using terminal which i dont know how to do
<bioterror> Jangseokgwon, as you're here, we can assume you're from the south one ;)
<Jangseokgwon> how can i put the home computer icon to desktop
<Jangseokgwon> hellow
<bioterror> Jangseokgwon, you have to make Home.desktop file and put exec="pcmanfm ~/"
<bioterror> if I remember right
<Jangseokgwon> doesn`t appear
<Jangseokgwon> and trash
<Jangseokgwon> trash icon
<Jangseokgwon> exec="pcmanfm ~/"
<Jangseokgwon> just it?
<bioterror> and if you want some fancy icons and stuff like that
<bioterror> was there that lxshortcut program?
<bioterror> which makes it easier to create these
<Jangseokgwon> well can i find the softwarecenter?
<stlsaint> faint545: within alsmixer you have option to select sound card
<faint545> stlsaint, right to change the properties but not to make it as the current output
<Jangseokgwon> where is the lxshorcut program
<Jangseokgwon> isn`t there anybody?
<Jangseokgwon> my computer icon trash icon doesn`t appear
<stlsaint> im thinking pulseaudio over alsa
<Jangseokgwon> i need to help
<Jangseokgwon> how can i put the my computer icon to desktop
<Jangseokgwon> hellow
<Jangseokgwon> anybody else
<stlsaint> Jangseokgwon: yes
<stlsaint> faint545: hrm, yea this is bother me now
<faint545> stlsaint, i just installed pulseaudio, gonna restart.
<Jangseokgwon> but i  couldn`t make a my computer icon
<stlsaint> is there no one here?
<Jangseokgwon> hi
<Jangseokgwon> get back
<Jangseokgwon> how can make
<Jangseokgwon> my computer icon
<Jangseokgwon> stlsaint
<Jangseokgwon> can you help me?
<stlsaint> Jangseokgwon: computer icon?
<Jangseokgwon> my computer icon
<Jangseokgwon> and trash
<faint545> stlsaint, oh yeah. i installed pavucontrol and pulseaudio and now i can switch outputs using pavucontrol.
<Jangseokgwon> like windows
<Jangseokgwon> i need
<Jangseokgwon> i am a new lubuntu
<stlsaint> faint545: cool, yea i figured pulseaudio
<Jangseokgwon> home computer icon
<stlsaint> Jangseokgwon: well the "my computer" icon in windows is supplemented with the directory button on lubuntu which is on the panel
<faint545> Jangseokgwon, can't you create a .desktop file in your Desktop folder and point it to pcmanfm ?
<Jangseokgwon> yes
<Jangseokgwon> no;
<Jangseokgwon> sorry
<Jangseokgwon> no i can`t
<stlsaint> Jangseokgwon: my question is what are you looking for that isnt provided already...
<Jangseokgwon> i want to put home computer icon into desktop
<Jangseokgwon> and trash icon
<Jangseokgwon> my trash icon doesn`t change the shape when trash is unempty
<stlsaint> Jangseokgwon: one sec
<stlsaint> Jangseokgwon: see here: forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2018
<Jangseokgwon> yes~
<Jangseokgwon> i see
<Jangseokgwon> but my trash icon
<Jangseokgwon> doesn`t have empty button
<stlsaint> Jangseokgwon: didnt you just say you wanted the trash icon on your desktop?
<Jangseokgwon> no;
<Jangseokgwon> it doesn`t change
<Jangseokgwon> when trash is full
<stlsaint> dude
<stlsaint> 16:08 < Jangseokgwon> i want to put home computer icon into desktop
<stlsaint> 16:09 < Jangseokgwon> and trash icon
<Jangseokgwon> YEA~
<stlsaint> one problem at a time please
<Jangseokgwon> i know~
<stlsaint> are those icons on your desktop now?
<Jangseokgwon> i make them
<Jangseokgwon> yes
<faint545> lol
<Jangseokgwon> those icons on my computer
<Jangseokgwon> you saw the below?
<Jangseokgwon> Is there anyway to enable "Right Click > Empty Trash" in LXDE? I mean as far as I know, with other DEs, one can do that from the Trash Icon on the desktop without going to the File Manager.
<Jangseokgwon> Perhaps I should contact PCMan 
<stlsaint> Jangseokgwon: what version are you running cause i just right clicked and emptied my trash (and it changed) Lubuntu 11.04
<Jangseokgwon> lubuntu 11.10
<stlsaint> and when you right click you get no option?
<Jangseokgwon> yes
<Jangseokgwon> sorry
<Jangseokgwon> there is no option
<stlsaint> Jangseokgwon: ok i will probably not be able to properly help you as i am running a older version. Can you try emailing the mailing list as this might already be a feature request for the file manager
<stlsaint> but i think contacting the developers might be unnecessary
<stlsaint> bioterror: poke
<bioterror> the way trash can works is tied to PCManFM
<bioterror> and that has been discussed on mailing list
<bioterror> https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg05106.html
<Jangseokgwon> for filename in *.NEF ; do convert -quality 75 $filename `basename $filename .NEF`.jpg; done
<Jangseokgwon> what is mean
<bioterror> it means: that's how nikon owners rolls
<Jangseokgwon> where is answer
<Jangseokgwon> Hi PCMan and everyone,  As you may know, many users including myself are wondering when it's possible to add "Trash" to desktop and have "Right Click > Empty Trash" just like the other Desktop Environment?  http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2018  I followed the above steps and I have now two icons on my Desktop but there is NO Empty Trash Option from that icon, I still have to do it the old way.  Beside, is there any news regarding "Drag and Dr
<Jangseokgwon> where is the answer
<bioterror> Jangseokgwon, http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?p=5680#p5680
<Jangseokgwon> i followed the above steps
<Jangseokgwon> but there is no empty trash icon
<bioterror> keep some files then in trashcan and use only icon which show that it's half full
<lubuntu214> not able to mount my windows share with pcman file manager
<lubuntu214> am I suppose to install something extra?
<bioterror> lubuntu214, you can try installing gvfs-backends
<bioterror> but that problem was solved during 10.10 ;)
<lubuntu214> I am using 11.10
<Jangseokgwon> hi
<Jangseokgwon> again
<Jangseokgwon> i have question
<Jangseokgwon> about xscreensaver
<lubuntu214> yes?
<Jangseokgwon> i want add video clip to xscreensaver
<Jangseokgwon> and
<Jangseokgwon> i follwed steps
<Jangseokgwon> http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/faq.html#mpeg
<Jangseokgwon> in this text
<Jangseokgwon> i added but they show me that mplayer : symbol 'ff-codec_bmp_tags' has different size in shared object , consider re-linking
<Jangseokgwon> how can i fix it
<Jangseokgwon> hellow
<Jangseokgwon> anybody here
<lubuntu214> hmm
<osmodivs> Hello. Why Lubuntu does not update my clock, it's already winter time and still have summer time, there is no way to change this kind of settings, eh?
<brother-> osmodivs: it reads from date
<osmodivs>  brother- You mean I have to change the date settings, like %something?
<brother-> I mean that your date command must return the correct settings
<brother-> if that doesn't work lxpanel cannot do anything for you
<osmodivs> Nope, it is not working for me, this is what I have %d/%m/%y  %H:%M:%S %Z, but perhapas the servers have not been updated to winter time?
<Myrtti> the servers run on UTC, which has no winter/summer time
<leszek> hi
<cristian> hi
<cristian> just installed lubuntu...and i wonder how can i add a shortcut from desktop to the panel bottom bar ?
<stlsaint> cristian: you should be able to right click on the panel
<cristian> stlsaint: i do
<cristian> for example i want firefox into the panel bar as shotcut ....but i am not allowed to add other then 'panel applets'
<stlsaint> hrm one sec
<cristian> i have choosed on login the lxde
<cristian> cause default has some weird behaviour...regarding bottom bar ..strange repaint problems...
<stlsaint> cristian: right click on bottom panel>Panel Settings>Select the option "Application Launch Bar" from left side,>Hit edit button on right side
<stlsaint> cristian: there you can select your applications you want
<cristian> stlsaint: thanks !!!
<cristian> that is what i wanted...:)
<stlsaint> cristian: no prob
<cristian> stlsaint: i have several choices to log in
<cristian> lubuntu,lxde...and openbox
<cristian> openbox seems not to work...when i login
<stlsaint> other choices must be configured, i suggest stickign with lubuntu
<cristian> where ?
<stlsaint> where what
<cristian> where i need to configure them ?
<stlsaint> some conf files that i have not messed with in some time, sorry
<cristian> np
<cristian> lxde is more then ok
<cristian> as well lubuntu
<l33_> hi
<cristian> have you heard of http://www.enlightenment.org/?p=about/e17
<cristian> E17 ?
<cristian> can this be installed on lubuntu ?
<cristian> seems like yes
<koch> thanks Pici
<koch> croque
<leszek> haha I found a nice little bug, when using enlightenment as window manager in lubuntu. If you log out enlightenment keeps running ontop of lxdm :P
<wxl> nice
<wxl> i could be jaded and say something like "the bug is the fact that you're using enlightenment" but i won't ;)
<leszek> you can even switch workspaces and run apps ontop of it xD
<leszek> yeah enlightenment as a replacement for openbox on lxsession is not a good idea :P
<wxl> i'd love to see a screen shot of that :D
<leszek> wxl: here: http://www.abload.de/img/2011-11-02-215250_1280g8d0.png
<wxl> omg that is hilarious leszek
<leszek> :)
<leszek> lol I even can hibernate from this setup ROFL
<leszek> lxdm does not support hibernating :P
<emce_PL> question: is it difficult to switch from lxdm to lightdm?
<Unit193> You'd need lightdm and a greeter, best to read up on it first
<leszek> bye @ all
<andantino> anyone know where i can find some application menu icons
<andantino> i want to replace the default one because it looks blurry when i increase the size of my panel
<wxl> have you looked at box looks or whatever it is andantino
<andantino> whats that?
<wxl> deviant art too although there's a lot of crap to wade through
<andantino> ill check it out
<wxl> http://box-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=7303&PHPSESSID=f357a4c02c17d9b1b8b4ebc77dfb3297
<wxl> kinda funny that lubuntu icons are right at the top
<andantino> cool
<andantino> thanks wxl
<wxl> andantino: np :D
<jovial> Hello, noob here, trying to install a Broadcom wireless driver and connecting through ethernet doesn't seem to get me access to the internet
<wxl> uh
<wxl> broadcom shouldn't have anything to do with the ethernet
<wxl> are you saying you're trying to connect to the internet with wireless?
<jovial> trying to install a wireless driver so i can connect with wireless
<wxl> ok, so which wireless card you got?
<jovial> Broadcom 4312
<wxl> and you on 11.04 or 11.10?
<jovial> 11.10
<wxl> which driver did you install? b43 or sta?
<jovial> haven't been able to install it
<wxl> which are you trying to install?
<wxl> i take it your major problem is trying to get the firmware downloaded when you don't have access to the internet? if so, i'd highly recommend getting an ethernet cable and plugging into your router direclty. i'd so highly recommend that i'd say it's even worth getting off your butt and going to the store to buy one :D
<jovial> hehe
<jovial> that's exactly what i'd say if i were at a call center
<jovial> when i did at least
<jovial> feck
<wxl> i'm being dead serious
<jovial> no i believe you
<wxl> one of the steps to the "if you have no internet access" is "find a computer with internet access"
<wxl> at that point it's like why not just go get a damn cable? :D
<jovial> i probably should've mentioned that
<jovial> cause i've already tried plugging in cables from the router to the port with no avail
<wxl> harumph
<jovial> unless i've been absolutely stupid with this 2wire uverse box, which is completely likely
<wxl> what's ifconfig telling you?
<wxl> do you have an eth0?
<jovial> doesnt seem like it
<jovial> hold on
<wxl> ifconfig eth0 up
<jovial> yes i have one. let me try to plug one of the uverse cables in again
<wxl> if you want to check your ethernet driver try
<wxl> lspci -vk | grep -iA 7 eth
<wxl> might want to tweak that 7 to 8 or so if you don't see the "kernel driver" line
<wxl> it should tell you "kernel driver in use" as well as "kernel modules"
<jovial> hm
<jovial> not seeing it
<wxl> oh that's weird
<jovial> even took it to 11
<wxl> what DO you get?
<wxl> there's probably a better way of doing that but i'm not all that fab with regex
<jovial> let me type this in a pirate pad real quick
<jovial> http://piratepad.net/sy2JkIJXpR
<wxl> was there a line before that dell subsystem crap?
<wxl> cuz that doesn't look like it was properly grepped
<jovial> nope
<jovial> besides info about the ethernet controller
<wxl> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-267597.html is someone else's lspci output from what i believe to be a similar computer
<wxl> oh so there you go :D
<jovial> heh, nothing about kernels though
<wxl> if that's to be believed you should be running tg3
<wxl> try lsmod | grep -i tg3
<i1> hi
<wxl> yo i1
<i1> ; )
<i1> is there a common reason for booting up to a white screen?
<wxl> hm
<wxl> is this with the live cd or the install? if the latter, did you have the same problem with the former?
<i1> live cd and install
<i1> not sure why
<wxl> 11.10?
<i1> yes
#lubuntu 2011-11-03
<i1> I wonder if it is hard ware failures, graphic driver issues,
<i1> I have no idea really
<wxl> it is
<i1> it boots fin in xp recovery cd
<wxl> add nomodeset to grub
<i1> hm, how?
<i1> I get a second or so of the lubuntu boot up logo, but then turn white
<wxl> bah and what sucks is that i'm normally on ppc which has a totally different bootloader and my virtual machine is funky in startup and doesn't show jack
<i1> I googled white screen on the Ubuntu forum, and I am not the only one who has ever got it
<wxl> i'm thinking that you hit shift right after bios
<i1> but can't find any explanations or solutions,
<i1> oh I see
<wxl> ohhhh
<wxl> you might try to <Ctrl><Alt><F1> and see if you can get to the virtual console
<wxl> here's some goood stuff for you
<wxl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535
<wxl> scroll down to the "troubleshooting flow chart" and have at it
<i1> console is a bit scary
<wxl> do not fear
<i1> thanks
<i1> great
<wxl> you can't break the live cd for example ;)
<i1> the odd this is that puppy linux manages to boot fine,
<i1> but has major issues with fan control and heating
<wxl> i don't know if it's clear but the live cd loads your operating sysetm into ram.. so you can edit files and such but the second you shutdown/reboot those changes disappear
 * wxl is not a huge fan of puppy
<i1> yeah, it is a bit flimsy
<wxl> lubuntu is very solid
<wxl> i must admit lubuntu is not 100% on my ppc machine but ppc's aren't officially supported, so i figure it's doing a pretty darn good job
<wxl> (and i'm working on trying to figure out how to tweak it in the meanwhile0 :D
<i1> yes, it is very hard ware dependent
<i1> on some laptops lubuntu slides on and works straight away
<wxl> many/most i'd say
<wxl> i need some sdram for this thinkpad i have so i can see how it goes on there
<i1> except a fujitsu I have. Some have linux fine on fujitsus
<i1> 11.10 goes very nice on a HP
<i1> even ubuntu does
<i1> I never tired 11.04, but the previous one never manage to boot the live cd
<wxl> yeah i had some problems when it first came out
<i1> my point is; I have bumped in to strange problems
<wxl> they're always there to some degree or another
<i1> it was the same with all the butus, on the HP laptop
<i1> it is about 4 years now I think, so hard ware getting older
<wxl> i'm excited to have it go so easily on my powerbook :D
<i1> a mac?
<wxl> i have a g3 powerbook that is proving to be a bit more of a problem but i think that's more of the computer's fault
<wxl> yep
<wxl> a ppc too.. no intel
<i1> some apple computers have some linux issues,
<wxl> the old world macs like the g3s are quite difficult
<wxl> mine needs a firmware upgrade
<wxl> which is NOT a linux problem
<i1> the white and black smaller ibooks or what ever they are called takes buntus fine it seems
<wxl> but the g4 was easy
<i1> I see
<wxl> processor runs a little hot in lubuntu. not in mintppc. trying to dissect that..
<i1> I am looking for a used mac to play around wiht
<wxl> if it's an intel you should be ok
<i1> I'm not willing to pay much, you sort of loose all point in upgrading and fixing up
<wxl> ppc's will make you work for it :D
<i1> might as well get a new one then
<wxl> if you want os x tho, meh
<wxl> it's just a really messed up bsd with a fancy desktop environment
<i1> I'm not that familiar with os x. can you get it back if you install lubuntu?
<wxl> from what i understand, you ideally need to install os x, then split your partition, make sure the 2nd one ISN'T hfs journaled (hfs+) and then you can install lubuntu on it
<wxl> i've heard that putting os x on there afterwards might not be so easy
<wxl> i haven't tried
<wxl> i was thinking i might have to add os x back for a certain app i liked but i think i finally found a good linux solution
<wxl> possibly a better one
<wxl> tho naturally it's got a steeper learning curve ;)
<wxl> but that's part of the fun with linux, i think
<i1> I have worked on apple computers, but never installed or done too much tweaking of the soft ware
<i1> I burned free bsd
<i1> just to see how it works
<i1> it does seem to be recommended for servers mostly
<i1> yes, I suppose it does
<wxl> bsd is ok
<wxl> i kind of grew up on bsd, dos and.. ummm cp/m
<i1> I don't do too much really, I mean, if some mentions compiling I am blanc
<i1> I mostly used windows, ever, until the last few years
<wxl> first time i seriously installed linux it was slackware on an old thinkpad laptop
<wxl> that was pretty hardcore.. wasn't a lot of support for linux on laptops at the time
<wxl> it was basically roll your own kernel
<wxl> so compiling is no big dela
<i1> it's fun when you can make old laptops run like new again almost
<wxl> i think it's fantastic
<i1> with 512 RAM lubuntu is fast. Windows 7 hardly at all
<wxl> windows 7 is ridiculous
<i1> I had to order a new cpu for my laptop
<i1> I got a faster and better one, even lower consumption and heat
<i1> yes, at least for older hardware
<i1> I had windows 7 on 1GB and 1.5 celeron cpu, and it was all fine
<i1> so it's not that bad
<i1> the atom cpus are quite good,
<i1> trouble with laptops they don't easily adapt to different cpus
<wxl> they don't adapt to much
<i1> it's a shame, they should provide gpu and cpu with sockets commonly available
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> well that and hardware should be equally open source
<i1> yes, that is why apple computers are as good as they are
<wxl> i'm proud to be using a recycled old laptop with free (as in speech) software on it for this experimental music project i do, but am bummed the hardware isn't equally as free
<wxl> of course there's no laptop that is
<i1> the get access to all info needed to make good drivers
<wxl> apple is proprietary as hell unfortunately
<i1> which is silly in many cases
<i1> when it is intel through and through, except plastic casing, why make it that difficult?
<i1> I have seen XP installed on some ibooks
<i1> ran all fine
<wxl> hm that's curious
<i1> I suspect it must have been built on intel hard ware and commonly available parts
<i1> my fathers new mac came with the possibility to have windows as dual boot
<wxl> yeah with intel no prob
<i1> it's the top model in the imac range
<i1> bought this summer
<i1> it's really nice
<wxl> we have an imac at home
<wxl> my wife insisted on the damn thing :D
<wxl> it's really a good machine tho
<i1> hi hi
<wxl> i've got windows 7 and lubuntu virtual machines on it
<wxl> the former for those rare cases that i need it and the latter.... so i feel at home ;)
<i1> the screen is really nice and it is very tidy with no wires at all
<wxl> yeah it's a good design
<wxl> i LOVE the mouse
<i1> looks very cool
<i1> keyboard too, the minimal white one
<i1> white aluminum
<i1> I'm not yet used to the mouse
<wxl> the keyboard is a bit limited
<i1> I keep doing all kinds of stuff involuntarily
<i1> and all the mac key combos are not the same
<i1> I keep closing the browser window
<i1> it suddenly shwooops up in the left corner
<i1> I blame the mouse
<i1> the ibooks are not like that lol
<wxl> ⌘W is close
<wxl> oh you're talking abotu the mouse
<wxl> duh duh duh
<i1> both really
<i1> ; )
<i1> key combos and mouse
<i1> I discoved the ctrl alt  function is the key next to tab
<i1> no space I mean
<i1> the thumb-key
<wxl> yep
<i1> have a good night
<wxl> u2
<aedmark> Hi all. anyone available to help me with a wireless driver issue?
<wxl> what up?
<wxl> aedmark: ?
<aedmark> I was wondering where I could get my hands on some drivers for a broadcom integrated wireless card
<wxl> which card?
<aedmark> lubuntu doesn't seem to have installed them, I'm assuming because they are proprietary.
<aedmark> hmmm
<aedmark> that's a good question
<wxl> lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<wxl> Ignore everything, except the last part inside of the [ ]
<aedmark> AirForce One 54g
<wxl> ^^^^^^^^
<aedmark> That is what is in the brackets, good sir
<wxl> heh i'm not clear
<wxl> what's * in [14e4:*] ?
<wxl> 4318 i'm guessing?
<aedmark> ahhh :4318
<aedmark> yessir
<aedmark> (I'm assuming you are a sir, apologies if you are not)
<KM0201> 4318... iv'e had problems w/ that device.. i always just install the driver manually, and it ALWAYS works.
<wxl> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<aedmark> the problem here is that I can't apt-get on the computer in question
<aedmark> seeing as it can't connect to the internet ;)
<wxl> oh gawd
<aedmark> Right?
<wxl> go find an ethernet cable :D
<aedmark> haha
<wxl> seriously
<aedmark> sigh, let me see if I can bridge connection
<wxl> i mean go buy one if you have to :D
<aedmark> haha I found one the other day, actually
<aedmark> hmmm, okay I've got the cable and internet ready. I think I need the right repository for apt-get
<wxl> where you is? and which lubuntu?
<aedmark> 11.10
<aedmark> Where I am as in geographically? I am in Iowa
<wxl> k
<wxl> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneric multiverse
<wxl> oneiric that is
<wxl> archive works instead of ports too
<aedmark> hmmm, how do you change the sources.list
<aedmark> I haven't done this shit for years
<wxl> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<wxl> (or use your editor of choice)
<wxl> actually wait
<wxl> you can just:
<aedmark> Yea but it's saying I don't have permission, even if I superuser it
<wxl> echo "deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<wxl> oh wtf
<wxl> that makes no sense
<aedmark> indeed
<wxl> there is no "root" per se set up in the lubuntu installer from 3what i remember
<aedmark> yea I'm gonna add it through synaptic
<wxl> that works too
<wxl> or should
<wxl> might
<aedmark> kaching
<aedmark> Creative problem solving. How am I still unemployed
<wxl> of course not having su is bad
<wxl> you should have permission
<wxl> yous hould checek /etc/sudoers
<aedmark> It may have been because I had synaptic open? I shall definitely look into that
<wxl> yeah quite possibly
<wxl> no don't think so
<wxl> i had no problem with it
<wxl> /etc/sudoers probably has %admin and %sudo set up with su access
<aedmark> we have wireless
<wxl> if you run groups in terminal you can see which groups your'e in
<wxl> yey
<wxl> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/ might help if you're not in the right group
<wxl> if the problem is in sudoers that's a different story
<aedmark> yea I don't even have a /etc/sudoers
<wxl> uh
<aedmark> just sudoers.d
<wxl> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<wxl> you'll want to fix that crap
<aedmark> I imagine so
<aedmark> I wonder how it happened.
<wxl> that's a good question
<wxl> i wonder that too
<wxl> how did you install?
<aedmark> When I booted the CD I just told it to install. Hmmm.
<wxl> so you used the live cd?
<wxl> which version?
<aedmark> Now even in recovery mode it says the file system is read-only
<aedmark> the latest one
<aedmark> 11.10
<wxl> bah that crap.. did you ever figure that out KM0201 ?
<KM0201> what "crap" is that?
<wxl> readonly recovery
<aedmark> Not very conducive to recovery
<KM0201> hmm, i don't remmber that one
<wxl> oh thought that was u
<wxl> when u messed up your vm with lightdm :)
<KM0201> it could have been, i'm just not 100% sure
<wxl> see if mount -o rw,remount / works aedmark
<aedmark> nope
<aedmark> errors=remount-ro
<wxl> sudo it maybe?
<aedmark> nada
<wxl> bah
<aedmark> maybe I should just go with xubuntu ;)
<wxl> oh shush
<wxl> sudo mount <device-file> / -o rw,remount
<wxl> assumedly you're probably /dev/sda1 or so
<wxl> you can run mount to see where it's mounted currently
<aedmark> could it be something to do with being formatted in ext4?
<wxl> shouln't be
<wxl> irony: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/friendly-recovery/+bug/575469
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 575469 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[UIFe] [FFe] recovery mode mounts filesystems read-write rather than read-only" [Medium,Fix released]
<aedmark> dummies didn't fix it!
<aedmark> Though your last suggestion allowed me to edit the file
<wxl> they DID fix it
<wxl> that whole discussion was about going from rw->ro
<wxl> which now that i think about it makes sense
<wxl> you can fsck
<wxl> on the other hand.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/friendly-recovery/+bug/868755
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 868755 in friendly-recovery (Ubuntu) "Always starts ro (read-only)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<aedmark_> hmph
<aedmark_> So I think everything is gravy, now
<wxl> cool
<wxl> sudoers fixed?
<aedmark_> it's there, yea
<wxl> cool so boot it up and make sure you're cool
<wxl> go sudo something :D
<wxl> $ sudo lukeiamyourfather
<aedmark_> Oh I did
<aedmark_> I sudoed the sudoers file
<wxl> yey
<aedmark_> Is it normal for there to be no icons on the desktop for a new install. I assumed there would be at least shortcuts to folders and whatnot
<wxl> yes!
<aedmark_> Okay good
<wxl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9468742&postcount=3
<aedmark_> hahaha
<wxl> these will be useful to you:
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Workarounds
<wxl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1844755
<aedmark_> Thanks! I should be good now. Just wanted to set up a basic system for me to write and do research on
<wxl> you'll be good then
<wxl> abiword is actually pretty darn nice
<aedmark_> I just need to find some good software to let me sort out notes and such. Yea I've used that before.
<wxl> as a libreoffice fan i was really surprised by how much i liked it
<wxl> sylpheed can kiss my ass tho.
<aedmark_> I use openoffice on my PC, but abiword is definitely nice
<wxl> but that's another story... ;)
<aedmark_> oh right, I can use celtx
<aedmark_> yay for portability
<wxl> ah cool
<aedmark_> evolution is always a good e-mail client for linux
<aedmark_> I swear by thunderbird on the PC
<wxl> i rather like tbird
<wxl> i want claws to work but it doesn't have a unified inbox
<wxl> that's #1 for me
<wxl> i have a million email accounts
<aedmark_> understandable
<wxl> and folders up the wazoo
<witedsexe> hi i was wondering is there away to remove things like chrome fromy computer without removing the entire lubuntu destro
<witedsexe> there are just some applications i dont need in it i am using 11.10
<Unit193> Yeah, it may remove the lubuntu-desktop !metapackage, but that's not a problem at all
<Unit193> Only thing is you may need to reinstall that if you want to do a upgrade
<Unit193> !metapackage | witedsexe
<ubot5> witedsexe: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<witedsexe> and? what dose that mean will it couse problems to remove or not
<Unit193> Not unless you do an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 (when it comes out)
<Unit193> And at that point, it's just highly recommended
<witedsexe> i usualy end up doing a fesh install when i upgrade any ways
<witedsexe> as it tends to cause me issues using the updater so i guess it wont then thanks for the info
<Unit193> Great, have a nice evening
<malvarma> Hey I'm sort of new to lubuntu. I just updated after my first install and suddenly the system tray disappears
<malvarma> Like the whole notification area for volume, network manager, etc. I only get the power icon and the clock.
<malvarma> Anyone ever experience this?
<zors> Hi.  Stupid question here.  Currently have Ubuntu 11.10 installed and running Unity 2D - all runs fine, just a little slow at times.  Seriously considering moving to Lubuntu 11.10 - heard some good things about it.  Would I see any benefit in doing so? In other words:  Which is lighter:  Unity 2D or Lubuntu?  Any advice would be appreciated.  Thanks.
<M0hi> lxde is lightweight. What is your RAM size and the processor?
<M0hi> zors: ^
<zors> 1.8 GHz Single core CPU.  2GB ram.  Intel 965 Graphics (integrated)
<M0hi> zors: Try lubuntu as a fresh install so that you can find the difference of lxde as lightweight =]
<M0hi> A live CD/USB will be what I prefer to be tried first
<zors> Will do thanks.  Already have the ISO.  Will burn and run from live CD.  Really just looking for a "normal" DE.  Unity is driving me nuts - I think it's crap.  Thanks for the advice, much appreciated.
<bioterror> people keeps nagging about unity but they never talk about upstart for example
<M0hi> np
<M0hi> lol
<bioterror> m0hi is first on the line to buy a ubuntu mobile phone device ;)
<bioterror> that's coming after 12.04
<bioterror> ofcourse they will run Unity!
<M0hi> bioterror: I think I am going to get a Nokia, erase the OS and use Ubuntu in it xD
<M0hi> or some Samsung
<zors> No offence meant by my statement.  Unity may be great for some, but I find it counter-productive.  Shame they killed gnome2.  People are flocking to lxde & xfce in droves - and for good reason I think.
<bioterror> XFCE4 should give all what Gnome2 users are looking for
<zors> True.  Actually ran an lxde setup on an old desktop some years back - solid and reliable.
<psilo23> Lubuntu saved my life
<malcmail> Anyone around to help with a problem sharing my scanner on a network?
<malcmail> Anyone around to help with a problem sharing my scanner on a network?
<lubuntu214> Great work guys on Lubuntu. Best Lightweight Distro around!
<lubuntu214> Excellent work goes to the LXDE team, pcmanfm...etc...
<lubuntu214> :)
<malcmail> seems very quiet in here :-s
<croque> lubuntu works so well...nobody has any problems
<KM0201> croque: that's probably a bit of a stretch, but... it does work well.. :)
<croque> :)
<fitus> hello everyone
<fitus> can someone please tell me where can I get the lubuntu repositories for lubuntu 11.10
<fitus> I upgraded and now everytime I update it says that some repos, has been ignored
<croque> fitus: as far as I know the lubuntu repositories are the same as the ubuntu repositories in 11.10
<Unit193> Ah, I had that, changed the repos to try and fix
<fitus> so is safe to use then the ubuntu repos, with lubuntu ?
<Unit193> As long as you take a look, should be the same
<fitus> i had lubuntu 11.04 but i upgrded to lubuntu 11.10 and nos some repo's been ignored
<croque> which repos are being ignored?
<fitus> google, wine, and pms-linux
<fitus> so I found an ubuntu repo generator, is it safe to generate and use that instead ?
<croque> are you having problems with your system? Did the upgrade work?
<Unit193> Ehh, I personally wouldn't want to use that
<boudy> bonsoir j'essaye d'installer lubuntu sur ma machine mais sans succes qqn peut m'aider ?
<Unit193> !fr | boudy
<ubot5> boudy: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<croque> fitus: here's my sources.list from a clean install of lubuntu 11.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/727544/
<boudy> sorry let's speak english
<croque> fitus: I added getdeb....and it's for the Canadian servers
<boudy> is there somebody who can help me, lubuntu doesn't work on my laptop
<croque> boudy: what do you mean "doesn't work"?
<fitus> ok I will do that , thanks
<boudy> croque: bios start well but then  i have a black screen
<boudy> i tried to do ctrl
<boudy> alt f1 but the screen is still black
<croque> boudy: I'm afraid I can't help you much. Lubuntu booted fine on several laptops I own.
<croque> perhaps someone else here can troubleshoot it with you.
<Unit193> !boot
<ubot5> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Unit193> Or doesn't even make it to the "Try Lubuntu" screen?
#lubuntu 2011-11-04
<ptrkmj> Hi there. Is lubuntu provisoned with software to build kernel from it?
<lubuntu214> wants to disable startup apps. I know that "Check for new hardware drivers" isn't necessary so I turned that off. what about "Disk NOtifications" and "Notification Daemon"?
<lubuntu214> all the other apps I know are a total must
<buzz_> running lubuntu oneiric. from the login screen "lubuntu netbook" session, returns right away back to the login. known issue, or ideas to debug ?
<buzz_> lxdm.log shows "/usr/bin/startlubuntu-netbook lang" being run
<l33> hi
<l33> hi
<faint545> how do i customize the notification popups? sometimes they go off the screen and get cut off.
<faint545> im using lubuntu 11.10 btw
<l33> i guess in the "start menu" under preferences desktop session settings you can switch this service on and off by disabling to load it on startup automagically ;)
<jita> How do i decrease the brightness of my desktop ?
<bioterror> laptop or desktop?
<jita> bioterror: laptop
<jita> bioterror: fn + f4 isnt working
<bioterror> you usually have a key combo for that
<jita> bioterror: got it, it was up down arrow keys thanks
<jita> bioterror: would it remember when i reboot ?
<bioterror> give a shot :)
<jita> cool ty
<jita> bioterror: nope it just sets back to maximum
<Cheapshot> wonder why there isnt a gui for setting gamma
<Cheapshot> atleast xgamma works perfectly
<jita> How can i make lubuntu 11.10 remember the brightness of my laptop
<jita> it seems to revert to max upon rebooting
<Cheapshot> jita:  Have you checked your power manager? Check if you have something in the monitor section there.
<Cheapshot> jita: There is a setting for automatically drop your brightness to a certain level when idle for a period of time etc..
<croque> Is there any way to make a given application "live in the system tray"? Basically like Xchat or Pidgin does, but for another app (I'm thinking of Task Manager, Conky, things like that).
<glauce> hi folks lxappearance (11.10) doesn't previewing openbox themes as it should be... any thoughts?
<jita> whenever i open the run dialog using alt+F2, the run command opens in the background.
<jita> Is there a way to launch it on the foreground
<OneKorea> hi, im trying out lubuntu in vmware, just installed and booted up, and kinda suprised to see using 214mb of ram. Is that normal, as I was actually expected it to be lighter?
 * wxl yawns
<pmatulis> hi gang.  how do i create a key binding to maximize a window?
<Unit193> Alt+space+x should do it by default
<wxl> http://t.co/HslXxq4b
<wxl> oops
<wxl> nevermind that
<wxl> <action name="ToggleMaximizeFull"/> in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<wxl> assuming you know how to do hotkeys
<Unit193> Note that this isn't the same, but may give you an idea https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_want_to_bind_a_key_to_lock_my_screen.2C_how_do_I_do_it.3F
<pmatulis> Unit193, wxl: thanks, i'll go from there
<gwish> hello good people :) is it possible to change LXDE theme to dark? I'm either searching by wrong keywords, or I'm missing the obvious, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to theme my lubuntu in a dark fashion...
<gwish> all I've found is to change just the title-bar and bottom panel, but not about the color of overall windows and buttons and stuff
<Unit193> lxappearance may be what you're looking for
<wxl> preferences > customize look and feel
<gwish> wxl: ah, thanks
<wxl> use color tab
<gwish> I've originally installed Ubuntu, then lubuntu over it and I have a mess of menu entries right now
<Unit193> !purelxde | Give this a shot
<ubot5> Give this a shot: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<wxl> ^^ what he said
<gwish> wxl: thanks a lot, this helps :D
<gwish> Unit193: thanks, I'll try that as well :)
<Unit193> Right-o
<gwish> well, you guys answered more than I had hoped, big thanks to all and have a nice day :)
<eztk> thanks unit193, following that as well. lubuntu is working like a charm on my almost 10 year old laptop!
<Unit193> Great! That's always a good one
<eztk> unit193: its running even better than x pee! just trying to find intel optimised drivers for the on-board graphics... not very smooth when it comes to youtube and stuff like that
<Unit193> I'd guess jockey wouldn't pull something in, but getting X to configure may help (Without X running, sudo x --configure)
<eztk> thanks again :-)
<wxl> that reminds me, i need to try nv over nouveau
<dynafish> hi everybody
<dynafish> have a swap question
<dynafish> gparted shows my swap partition as unknown, I am using an encrypted home partition btw
<dynafish> free -m shows swap but usage is 0
<dynafish> and I get the /dev/mapper/cryptswap1/ not ready at boot
<dynafish> does lubuntu mount swap after login due to encryption?
<dynafish> or do I need to reformat the swap and add to fstab?
<dynafish> the partition does show up in etc/cypttab
<dynafish> hi M0hi
<M0hi> o/
<dynafish> I have a question if you an help
<M0hi> o/)
<M0hi> I ll try my best =)*
<dynafish> I installed lubuntu 11.10 on my netbook and gparted shows my swap partition as unknown, I encrypted my home partiion btw
<dynafish> swap shows up in /et/crypttab but not fstab
<dynafish> and free -m shows swap avaiable with 0 usage
<dynafish> wondering if lubuntu is able to use my swap or if I should eformat the swap and add to fstab
<wxl> i have that same problem
<eztk> dynafish: i get that same error on boot up about that thing not being ready... i just keep ignoring it for now. would be interesting to know how to fix that.
<wxl> same problem meaning sharing swap
<dynafish> I wonder if it mounts the partition at all
<wxl> EVERYONE has that problem with crypttab
<wxl> so i had a debian partition and an ubuntu partition
<wxl> trying to share swap with them
<wxl> ubuntu = lubuntu btwq
<dynafish> pretty clever
<wxl> so i set up one with the uuid of the other and it's like the uuid changed so then it didn't work with the first
<wxl> so i'm still in process of figuring that out
<dynafish> I could reformat and add to fstab with uuid
<dynafish> but the swap would be unencrypted that way I am sure
<wxl> yep
<wxl> assumedly you want encrypted?
<dynafish> not like I am storing cia docs but still lol
<dynafish> encrypted would be nice
<dynafish> I have seen this in the forums allot
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome#Caveats
<wxl> sounds like there's some bugaboos with it
<dynafish> I used sresstestapp and put lubuntu under a 2000mb load on the ram and it froze up (have 2gig ram) so I assume lubuntu is not using the swap but I am not positie
<dynafish> ty wxl
<dynafish> keyboard batteries low :(
<wxl> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/ecryptfs-setup-swap.1.html
<wxl> apparently it's still a bug if the man page is to be believed
<wxl> so as long as you don't give a crap about hibernate you could encrypt swap
<dynafish> with 2gigs of ram I may not even need it but it would be nice
<wxl> hm i guess i didn't encrypt swap on this vm
<dynafish> so it is a bug and lubuntu isn't using  the swap though as is
<wxl> i do have a swap tho
<dynafish> I mainly encrypted it  in case my netbook is lost that someone wih a live cd couldn' access my data so maybe encrypted swap isn't neessary
<dynafish> *necessary
<dynafish> I did a net install of SUSE and encryped home and when I neglected to supply password it booted ino a minimal x wih root access lol
<dynafish> that was the end of suse on my netbook :)
<dynafish> well I wonder what I should do then maybe I will just put debian squeeze on it
<wxl> i swear #ubuntu is so full of random chatter and crosstalk you can never get a word in edgewise
<wxl> anyways check this out too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3
<dynafish> ty
<wxl> np
<wxl> i'd suggest debian or arch if you're looking for something else to play with
<wxl> if you want to get hardcore, there's only one: slackware :D
 * nlsthzn_ has had more trouble with debian than slackware :)
<wxl> hah now THAT'S funny
<wxl> debian was a pita to install for me
<wxl> part of that's because i have a ppc
<wxl> i used the net install and set up the base system
<wxl> then tried the lxde-desktop task
<wxl> only to discover it erroneously pulled in gnome
<dynafish> I did netinstall of debian and did lxde but I still needed so much stuff
<wxl> so i started over and built up lxde basically piece by piece
<wxl> i don't entirely mind that philosophy of keep it simple
<dynafish> like synaptics so no trakpad which is a pia
<wxl> i.e. building up what you want
<wxl> that's what arch is all about
<wxl> only problem is when you don't knwo what you're looking for :D
<dynafish> have installed slackware in a vm but nver arch
<wxl> i once had arch w/ xfce on a usb key i was running of my powerbook
<dynafish> I really must try arch someday
<wxl> it's purdy nice
<dynafish> I un fedora on my desktop
<dynafish> I ran ubuntu quite a bit though in he past
<wxl> still my vote's with the buntus and debian because i (A) like the packaging system and (B) think they are #1 in support
<wxl> fedora.. meh
<wxl> i'm not into hats
<dynafish> always easy to find answers on ubuntu forums and such
<dynafish> plus ubuntu seems to get the new apps/toys first
<wxl> i think debian represents real innovation and commitment to more than one platform
<dynafish> debian is nice
<wxl> the fact that they still support ppc for example
<wxl> they're like the netbsd of linux
<wxl> (plus it will kick ass if they ever get the hurd-equipped debian out)
<dynafish> I gotta put freebsd in a vm sooon
<wxl> my problem with debian is kind of the same problem i have with the bsds.. they're stable to a fault
<wxl> i just tried to update my stable debian to testing (not experimental mind you) and it totally failed upon reboot
<dynafish> ghostbsd looks cool but it never piks up on my wieless keyboard
<wxl> oh i've had great luck with ghostbsd.. but only on wired up desktops
<dynafish> of ourse my wieless keyboard is messed up now so maybe I will just hook up a wired one
<wxl> heh
<dynafish> I changed batteies but it is still omitting keystokes
<dynafish> see aboove lol
<wxl> heh
<wxl> heh i'm gonna install hurd for fun
<dynafish> I am addicted to the wireless though
<dynafish> looking into what I need to do a lxde of debian squeeze for my eeepc 1005ha
<wxl> it's the first time i've seen the page be greater than dismissive
<dynafish> my first time here actually
<wxl> welcome
<wxl> feel free to idle and help with the rest of us
<dynafish> ubuntu channel was confusing and teh only guy who replied to me logged out
<wxl> traffic is fairly mellow
<wxl> people are actually helpful
<dynafish> sure I am bored anyway
<wxl> heh
<dynafish> I helped a winblows user yesterday in this other chat
<dynafish> he couldn't find drivers for his printer even when I gave him the link
<wxl> make sure you got all your proposed/testing updates and report bugs as needed
<wxl> it happens :D
<dynafish> so I downloaded the driver for him and put it in my dropbox public and gave him that link lol
<wxl> omg
<dynafish> yeah, if I didn't like the guy and talk to him al, the time it would be a different story ;-P
<wxl> heheheh
<dynafish> plus it was easier that way, he kept saying "it says no driver is available" when I was looking at the download link myself
<dynafish> I figured hell I'll just download it and post it to dbox lol
<dynafish> so how long have you been a linux user wxl?
<wxl> too darn long
<dynafish> :-)
<wxl> especially if you count all the many years on freebsd
<dynafish> I stated in like 05 with Mandake 10.1
<dynafish> I want to get my CompTIA and eventually Red Hat certs
<wxl> damn hats
<dynafish> I did a year in college after I got laid off from my factory job and studied web design / programming
<dynafish> I used to write simple web pages as a hobby when I was a machinist
<dynafish> but after 12 years of cnc machining time to find a new career path
<wxl> my history is like cp/m -> freebsd -> dos -> windows -> red hat/slackware -> os x (freebsd) -> a whole bunch of linucies before finally landing on lubuntu at which i finally felt at home
<wxl> as a web programmer, did you see google's latest css3 display?
<dynafish> lubuntu is nice, glad it's an official branch finally
<wxl> yep
<dynafish> I use xfce on my desktop but lxde is so much lighter
<wxl> i actually like lxde a lot
<dynafish> me too
<eztk> me too
<wxl> wmii is a little too extreme for me
<dynafish> editing the xml file for the menu is fun
<wxl> xfce is nice.. but just a little more than i need
<wxl> lxde is.. just right
<eztk> works very well on pentium iii M, 1 ghz..
<dynafish> my only other machine at the moment is my netbook so lxde is a no brainer
<wxl> i have a powerbook g4 1.5ghz running lubuntu
<eztk> far less swapping since i added 512MB to the 256MB that was already installed. especially since I use multiple tabs on chromium
<dynafish> but when I get my old pentium 4 going again lsde will be on it
<wxl> still working on tweaking it to be jush right
<wxl> (remember ppc is unofficial with canonical)
<wxl> i have a thinkpad r60 i'm getting some new memory for and if that fixes its problem it's getting lubuntized
<eztk> lubuntu has saved the laptop from further ruining the environment :-)
<wxl> EXACTLY!
<wxl> and that's why lubuntu is awesome
<dynafish> I used to be a kde 3.5 guy and then came KDE 4 lol
<wxl> oh gawd dynafish
<eztk> wxl: whats the cpu? amazing how much extra memory makes
<wxl> sorry, i just don't like kde
<wxl> it's so.. windows.
<dynafish> I ran sidux for about a year
<wxl> eztk: not sure.. i got it free and because of the memory errors haven't been able to check it out
<wxl> wow sidux that's obscure
<dynafish> sidux (now aptosid) will not run on my hp pavillion not sure why
<eztk> wxl: who cares when its free.. would be great to have lubuntu working on it of course :-)
<wxl> eztk: naturally
<eztk> ubuntu running very well on a much higher spec ubuntu box on my desk.. who needs windoze?? :-)
<wxl> i ran.. oh gosh now i can't think of what it's called.. dreamlinux! for a bit
<dynafish> sidux was great for awhile until the debian packages switched with the release of stable and then too much breakage
<wxl> sad: puppy is ranked higher than lubuntu on distrowatch
<dynafish> I downloaded dreamlinux not long ago but have not tried it out
<wxl> lubuntu is #12
<wxl> xubuntu is #31
<dynafish> puppy I'm not big on, especially since it uns as root by default
<wxl> daaaaang
<wxl> kubuntu is #24
<dynafish> xubuntu is nice
<wxl> now don't look
<wxl> tell me the top 5 in order
<dynafish> I ran kubuntu back in the kde 3 days
<wxl> xubuntu is like ubuntu + xfce not ubuntu - gnome + kfce like it should be so i'm not too into that
<dynafish> ubuntu, mint, fedora, opensuse, debian (i think)
<wxl> you got the players right
<wxl> mint is #1
<wxl> ubuntu #2
<wxl> fedora's #3
<wxl> debian #4
<wxl> opensuse #5
<dynafish> arch #6
<wxl> yepper
<dynafish> wow I have not messed with plos in awhile I cut my teeth on linux using it
<dynafish> *pclos
<dynafish> it's at #7
<wxl> neverused
<dynafish> it was a good sepping stone
<wxl> personally i'm surprised people are still using opensuse
<wxl> i'd much rather do arch
<wxl> mint i don't totally understand
<dynafish> I use openSuse on my windows partition in VBox it has guest additions by default which is nice
<wxl> i haven't played with it too much but it seems like it's wanting to take over ubuntu's place
<wxl> ..as "debian-easy" ;)
<dynafish> mint is something I flirt with but never stick around
<dynafish> I reccomend mint to newbies all the time though
<wxl> i usually mention ubuntu
<wxl> maybe i'll have to change my tune
<wxl> the fact that they're jockeying for position is telling
<dynafish> used to reccomend pclos to noobs but mint is way better imho
<wxl> of course mint doesn't have the ultimate in linux-for-the-masses features: unity
<dynafish> unity is ok but not for me
<wxl> me either
<wxl> i abhor it to be honest
<wxl> but i see where they're going with it
<dynafish> gnome 3 has got me questioning too
<wxl> agreed
<dynafish> I was happy with gnome but now I mainly use xfce
<wxl> i ran xubuntu for a bit
<dynafish> needing 3d out of the box seems anti-linux in a way
<dynafish> maybe I am somewhat oldskool that way I guess
<wxl> i know what you mean
<wxl> heck, i love finnix
<dynafish> fedora is supposedly working on a 2d gnome shell
<dynafish> I may try gnome 3 again once it matures and I feel like a change
<dynafish> I have been keeping an eye on elementary os, they are up o some neat stuff wih gnome 3 I heard
<wxl> i'm so old school i add repos to my sources with echo | sudo tee :)
<dynafish> lol
<dynafish> fedora doesn't easily let you un thunar as root so I have to install my icon themes using the terminal now
<dynafish> which is probably for teh best
<dynafish> not sure if su - -c runs all gui apps in fedora or just unetbootin
<dynafish> I did use beesu but I'd rather just go cli for root file access thes days
<wxl> sorry disappeared
<dynafish> np, I just grabbed last cup of coffee
<dynafish> I will have to pop in here more often, I love chatting about linux
<wxl> just idle here
#lubuntu 2011-11-05
<lubuntu214> hey guys!
<lubuntu214> why does lubuntu have a photo manager?
<lubuntu214> I'd recommend Shotwell. Its simple fairly lightweight. also it is Desktop independent so doesn't require a ton of gnome specific libraries.
<holstein> you mean, why doesnt it?
<holstein> could be that its assumed you might use a web service
<holstein> not sure... i peronally hadnt missed it yet
<holstein> its challenging to please everyone... but i would say file a bug about it
<holstein> those are taken seriously
<bioterror> we have soon software suggestions for next spin
<bioterror> join mailing list and take part
<lubuntu214> okay
<lubuntu214> well most linux distros come with a photo manager and most people have some time of photo taking device.
<lubuntu214> kind*
<bioterror> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/shotwell
<lubuntu214> I know that you can't have everything I just thought to add
<holstein> its *so* small and light too... i appreciate that
<holstein> light but slick looking
<lubuntu214> yes it is nice looking
<lubuntu214> it runs fast for uploading photos on my point in shoot
<bioterror> filemanager is my photomanager :D
<bioterror> I can right click image and edit it with GIMP )
<bioterror> ;)
<lubuntu214> true
<holstein> yeah, i just put them in a directory
<bioterror> yeah
<lubuntu214> but its nice to have an app to organize it
<holstein> i dont like/need the bigger music organizers either
<bioterror> year/month/day/
<lubuntu214> yeah I don't like those
<bioterror> that's how I do it
<lubuntu214> I like the music app provided with lubuntu
<lubuntu214> the other players have way too much features and plugins slows the player down and makes it complexed to use
<bioterror> lubuntu214, I'm sure that the lubuntu community is eager to hear how that application performs with pentium II devices ;)
<lubuntu214> well I am not sure about those devices
<bioterror> application is acceptable if it doesnt take any cpu or ram
<lubuntu214> most people don't have those anymore and you can get donated pcs with much better cpus
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> you really have not been in here for long
<lubuntu214> freegeekchicago.org
<holstein> either way, its nice having something light *and* modern
<lubuntu214> yeah
<lubuntu214> I love lubuntu
<bioterror> if you need shotwell, you can install it
<bioterror> just like any application
<lubuntu214> yeah I know
<lubuntu214> I just thought to suggest
<lubuntu214> well I already know to use the bug reports and other things which I can better prepare my argument and conclusion.
<bioterror> no devels here atm. use mailing list ;)
<lubuntu214> okay
<lubuntu214> even if you have a fast PC I still prefer a lightweight desktop cause its super fast
<bioterror> but be prepared for people demanding benchmarks
<lubuntu214> hates slowness
<lubuntu214> getting a 1gb ram upgrade soon hopefully lubuntu will be even faster!
<lubuntu214> 2gb ram total!
<bioterror> !!
<bioterror> you can grab 4GB of 1333MHz DDR3 from me for 15 euros
<lubuntu214> sorry buddy my laptop doesn't take that
<lubuntu214> I already paid for it on amazon
<lubuntu214> my laptop takes pc2700 max is 1gb
<bioterror> these dell's sucks, 2GB is max
<bioterror> I should downgrade that 64bit to 32bit
<holstein> you think it matters as much on a server bioterror ?
<holstein> the 64bit on 2gb of ram?
<bioterror> desktop usage
<bioterror> Dell D420 and D430 has limited it to max 2GB
<bioterror> crappy chipset that is
<lubuntu214> that blows
<holstein> i forget what i have but its got 2gb's of ram, and i did 64bit CLI only install
<holstein> seems OK so far
<holstein> couple weeks
<lubuntu214> probably a way to force you to spend more
<lubuntu214> so you can the ones that don't have that limit
<bioterror> put 64bit CPU, limit RAM to 2GB :D
<bioterror> larger address space has it's benefits and cons
<lubuntu214> what's the ram limit for 64bit?
<bioterror> 12301923+12893901289381923 :D
<lubuntu214> my laptop is limited to 2gb
<lubuntu214> but that's because it is 32bit
<bioterror> 32bit is ~3GB
<lubuntu214> if I remember correctly 32bit's limit is 32bit
<lubuntu214> oh okay
<lubuntu214> well its my chipset then
<lubuntu214> do you really need dual core to use HD webcams on lubuntu if you have the ram requires just not the dual core part?
<lubuntu214> 1.6ghz with 2gb ram
<lubuntu214> I'd presume it'd work on lubuntu for sure but hell no on windows
<lubuntu214> with that hardware
<bioterror> I dunno, I have one microsoft webcam there for my wife
<bioterror> but never used it
<lubuntu214> oh I see
<bioterror> my phone can record 720p video
<lubuntu214> watch out your wife could have secret skype boyfriends!
<lubuntu214> just joking...
<lubuntu214> teasin' yea bro!
<bioterror> last time I checked, she didnt have skype account nor skype installed ;)
<johnnyzero> Hey guys I have a question. How can I fix the default session of Lubuntu? I tried to mess around with the start menu and I screwed it up. Now it only contains the logout choice with no categories. Yet in the other sessions, the menu appears normal. How do I fix this?
<JadedJacob> hi.
<JadedJacob> anyone running lubuntu on a pentium 4 2.4ghz or similar?
<leszek> hi
<lubuntu214> if you have hp all in one printer. you need hplip installed to use scanner. printer works fine without hplip
<leszek> re
<jellow> Hi there I've just installed lubuntu onto a usb stick , Though grub is messed up how do I re-install it and stop it probing my other non-related hds ?
<Unit193> You installed it to a flash drive? You needed to use a tool like unetbootin and enable persistant mode
<Unit193> persistent
<jellow> I used unetbootin and created a usb , where I ran the install and onto an sd card ..
<Unit193> You installed onto an SD card, for that one computer I'd hope?
<jellow> No I was hoping to use the sd card on multiple computers , Does it not work like that?
<Unit193> Not really
<Unit193> For a persistent live USB install, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jellow> Even a tool for it ! Great
<Unit193> Are you using windows to make it?
<jellow> no Ubuntu
<jellow> Thanks will try that need to close irssi to umount /mnt
<witeds> greetings i have a question and an issue when i try to share internet to another lubuntu computer my connection on the host to that ethernet port constantly connects and disconnects
<witeds> any ideas how to fix this?
<bioterror> does it loose link or something else?
<bioterror> how did you share it?
<witeds> went to network connections edit and shared to other computers on the normal ubuntu this worked
<witeds> but for lubuntu 11.10 it seems to be connecting and disconnnecting slowing down if not halting networking for the other computer
<witeds> oh also my ahavi network discovery deamon keeps getting shut off du to my isp's router running linux and having a .local name could this be contributing and when i remove the disabler script it comes back
<witeds> nvm problem solved with the shared connection
<witeds> but i still need that avahi discovery daemon
<xsaidx> hello guys
<Timo_> hey lads, I'm trying to install Linux on my fathers laptop, but it keeps crashing in the installer when moving to the partitioner. I've tried: Linux Mint 9 & 11 64 bit, Ubuntu 11.10 32 bit, Lubuntu 11.10 64 bit and Minimal install 64 bit, anyone knows what this could be?
<stlsaint> Timo_: sounds like a hardware issue
<stlsaint> xsaidx: sup
<Timo_> stlsaint: that's what I thought. I also tried installing it through Windows, with the wubi installer and that failed because 'windows iso backend was unkown'
<Timo_> or something like that anyways
<Timo_> But the odd thing is, I looked the laptop (Dell Latitude E5400) up on the internet, and it gave good reviews for linux
<xsaidx> stlsaint: fine thanks and you ,, i ve got a question how to re-split the screen in a screen session for ex i split it to 3 sceens how can i go back to only 2 screens ??
<Timo_> and the Live CD works like a charm, running from the USB is already really fast :)
<Timo_> stlsaint: a 'hardware issue', does that mean my hardware is broken, or that the hardware is unsupported?
<Timo_> mm I found out why the wubi didn't work..I'm gonna try it via wubi again...hope it will work :)
<Timo_> I hope that this will hope! It would be a bummer if it wouldn't work...I really want my dad to learn linux :D
<Timo_> Wauw! I installed Lubuntu through wubi, and now I start up in a Ubuntu 11.10 distro
<Timo_> that's super weird
<Timo_> How can that ever happen :D I took the Lubuntu 64 bit cd, and now it installed Ubuntu, how the hell can that happen?:D
<Myrtti> well, if you're planning to leave the installation to be used for more than a few weeks, wubi isn't the option I'd recommend anyway
<Timo_> Myrtti: I know, but installing it the normal way doesn't work... :(
<Myrtti> oh well
#lubuntu 2011-11-06
 * wxl yawns
<wxl> anyone got a battery for a thinkpad r60 they don't want? :D
<puff> I just switched from ubuntu 10.4 LTS lucid to 11.10 oneiric.  I'm not terribly impressed, it actually seems slower.  During the upgrade process I came across a mention of lubuntu, is it substantially the same as ubuntu?
<Unit193> It isn't the same as it doesn't use Gnome2/3 or Unity, it uses LXDE. Try the LiveCD to see if you like it (screenshots too)
<wxl> so if lubuntu is official why is there no official lubuntu lsb_release?
<Unit193> Xubuntu also doesn't have it, and I don't think Kubuntu does either
<wxl> oh huh
<wxl> i had just read on the grub2 page that it did (xubuntu)
<wxl> or at least it implied as such
<holstein> they are all ubuntu though
<holstein> all the same repos
<wxl> oh right
<wxl> /mark/mark
<wxl> oops
<JadedJacob> How do you add programs to the quick launch section?
<JadedJacob> (where chromium is)
<hulaka> When I do "apt-get upgrade" it eventually says that Kadu packages (kadu, kadu-common, kadu-external-modules) have been stopped. Plus Kadu looks shitty ... there's no icon on the dock (only empty space), no icons next to my friends nicknames ... what the hell?
<l33_> hi
<Guest3003> Hi. Question about all these Appearance managers: What's the difference between "obconf" and "lxappearance"? Do I need to install both? They seem to do almost the same thing.
<Guest3003> Bump
<leszek> Guest3003: obconf is the tool shipped with openbox itself and besides theming you can set button behavior and workspaces there
<Guest3003> Thanks leszek. What about lxappearance? Can I get by with just obconf?
<szczur> Guest3003, with obconf alone you won't be able to change the gtk theme (eg. look of the buttons, sliders, font color etc.) You can only change the look of the title bar.
<Guest3003> ic.
<Guest3003> Thanks szczur.
<szczur> np.
<szczur> :)
<croque> Anyone know of an email checker/notifier with IMAP Idle support that works with the Lubuntu taskbar?
<croque> Couldn't get cgmail to work.
<TheCheggs> Hello all
<TheCheggs> does anyone own a pair microsoft lx3000 headphones?
<TheCheggs> i can't seem to get them working under lubuntu
<szczur> croque, try gnubiff
<croque> szczur: I just tried it. It's no longer in the Ubuntu repos though.
<croque> szczur: Tried compiling...then tried the debian package.
<croque> worked...but couldn't get it on the taskbar.
<croque> too bad because it looks small and configurable.
<szczur> tried gnubiff -n --systemtray?
<szczur> you're using lubuntu 11.10?
<szczur> try this package > http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52988638/gnubiff_2.2.13-3ubuntu1_i386.deb
<croque> yes 11.10...
<croque> tried your suggestion...seems to be on the tray now!
<szczur> ^^
<szczur> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_in_to_Desktop
<croque> Thanks szczur....very helpful!
<szczur> for creating new desktop files look at the previous tip
<szczur> but you seem to be knowledgeable so guess it won't be a problem :)
<croque> *seems* is the operative word :)
<croque> I can fake it.
<croque> Thanks for the tips
<szczur> no problem
<iceroot> hi, is lubuntu not using dbus? on my system dbus is not running
<TheCheggs> hey guys is anyone not busy?
#lubuntu 2012-10-29
<bennylb> Hi all, I'm currently on lubuntu 12.04 and was wondering whether paid apps are available in the 12.10 software center? If not any idea when they will be available?
<tweakster> I am puzzled by something in this Lubuntu desktop, which I am hoping someone here can explain to me. Although it installed with the LXDE desktop, it also has a program in the Preferences Menu called Power Manager, which, when opened, is identified as the "Xfce Power Manager". Why is that since these are two different desktops and I have a standard installation of programs basically?
<bennylb1> tweakster:  The entry you see in the preferences menu is a GUI front end to xfce power manager with the package name xfce4-power-manger-settings.
<Zanzacar> I have a broadcom card and I was going to use this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for installing the drivers but I can't seem to figure out how to get it to work, additionally I can use ubuntu doc/help guides like this since it is essentially the same system right?
<tweakster> bennylbl, why is it there, an Xfce GUI program installed on my LXDE desktop? I mean, those are two different desktops, so to speak.
<tweakster> why didn't a LXDE program for Power Management get installed on this LXDE desktop?
<bennylb1> @tweakster If you didn't  install xfce4-power-manager explicitly something you installed, installed it as a dependency. If you installed lxde desktop by installing the lubuntu-desktop meta package it would almost definitely have been installed then. lxde desktop environment doesn't have it's own power manager so it borrows xfce
<Zanzacar> can I use ubuntu help doc pages for lubuntu?
<Zanzacar> such as this one Don't mention it to Wes that I said anything
<Zanzacar> Susan
<Zanzacar> whoops
<Zanzacar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Zanzacar> that one?
<bennylb1> @Zanacar: of course you can lubuntu uses the same repository as ubuntu. The difference being that lubuntu brings together features that make lxde desktop environment work. The kernel and hardware modules are the same.
<tweakster> bennylb1: okay, thanks. that is the part I needed to understand what likely happened. there is no unique power management program for LXDE, so one from another desktop is utilized.
<tweakster> this zram program is running nicely and I can see with the benchmarking program a substantial difference from its effect on a low-ram system.
<tweakster> the Lubuntu repository has a ready-made startup script to install for it, and the kernel already supports it.  it helps, at least on one of these low-ram machines it does. i have not yet put on one of these others with lots of ram already.
<OpenSorce> Hahaha! I finally shoved Lubuntu down this tablet's Windows compatible little throat!
<NUCLEARWINTER> OpenSorce, you got it running on that Crusoe machine?
<OpenSorce> Yup, wasn't easy
<NUCLEARWINTER> :D
<OpenSorce> It's not "fast" but it's twice as fast as it was
<NUCLEARWINTER> do you happen to have Flybook?
<OpenSorce> Flybook?
<NUCLEARWINTER> Dialogue Flybook
<NUCLEARWINTER> The first Flybook model (A33i) was powered by a Transmeta Crusoe processor.
<NUCLEARWINTER> :-)
<NUCLEARWINTER> (I drooled one, ofcourse ;)
<OpenSorce> Hehe, nah this is a Compaq TC1000
<OpenSorce> 256M of Ram!
<NUCLEARWINTER> 256MB was a lot of ram around '99 :D
<OpenSorce> Oh yeah... I would have killed for this mahine back then
<OpenSorce> I gotta get the pen working now
<NUCLEARWINTER> so OpenSorce, is that crusoe i586 or i686?-)
<OpenSorce> i586
<OpenSorce> had to go with 10.04
<OpenSorce> exec -o uname -a
<OpenSorce> ack
<OpenSorce> Linux cerealkiller 2.6.32-44-generic #98-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 24 17:32:45 UTC 2012 i586 GNU/Linux
<NUCLEARWINTER> haha
<ankur_>  I have lubuntu 12.10 installed. In the previous version i.e. 12.04 pressing the 'windows' key used to bring up lxde menu, but that doesn't seem to work in 12.10. How do I make windows key to pop lxde menu up?
<ankur_>  I have lubuntu 12.10 installed. In the previous version i.e. 12.04 pressing the 'windows' key used to bring up lxde menu, but that doesn't seem to work in 12.10. How do I make windows key to pop lxde menu up?
<ankur_> Also, HP Deskjet F2235 (printer+scanner) was working fine in 12.04. After upgrade to 12.10 neither printer nor the scanner works. Please help!
<ankur_>  I have lubuntu 12.10 installed. In the previous version i.e. 12.04 pressing the 'windows' key used to bring up lxde menu, but that doesn't seem to work in 12.10. How do I make windows key to pop lxde menu up?
<ankur_>  Also, HP Deskjet F2235 (printer+scanner) was working fine in 12.04. After upgrade to 12.10 neither printer nor the scanner works. Please help!
<OpenSorce> Okay then, trying apt-get install nvidia-current on an old tablet with a GeForce2 Go is NOT a good idea :-)
<ankur>  I have lubuntu 12.10 installed. In the previous version i.e. 12.04 pressing the 'windows' key used to bring up lxde menu, but that doesn't seem to work in 12.10. How do I make windows key to pop lxde menu up?
<ankur>   Also, HP Deskjet F2235 (printer+scanner) was working fine in 12.04. After upgrade to 12.10 neither printer nor the scanner works. Please help!
<rafa_> Hello! I want to upgrade my lubuntu from 12.04 to 12.10. What are your experiences with that?
<aliquis> hello i want to install lubuntu 12.10 on my packard laptop but in system installation at the end it say me for log time asking for cache data faile assuming cache data write trough
<aliquis> why I have the same problem with xubuntu installing from usb
<aliquis> I mean the problem is usb driver in this kernel
<aliquis> someone can help me
<aliquis> anyone?
<aliquis> please are two days trying install
<aliquis> hello I have a question: installing lubuntu or xubuntu in 32 or 64 bit from usb on my packard laptop usb realtek i got the same message "asking for cache data failed, assuming drive cache write trough for long time
<aliquis> can anyone help me
<aliquis> I'm not able to turn off this message and continue installing 12.10 or 10.04 releases
<aliquis> please help me
<BlackList> 12.10
<aliquis> yes and 10.04 the same
<BlackList> no
<aliquis> now i'm trying
<BlackList> kernel and ecc is different
<aliquis> yes but the message is the same
<BlackList> install 12.10 and after install update the system
<aliquis> at the same point: configuring update-notifier-common install stop
<aliquis> how can i install first 12.10 and update system later
<BlackList> aliquis, control your cd installation o your iso
<BlackList> please
<aliquis> ok
<Aminux> hi
<Aminux> what is the default login/password for lubuntu live
<M0hi> You mean live cd?
<Aminux> yes
<Aminux> :)
<neurre> hi
<neurre> im trying to install lubuntu in virtualbox
<neurre> but all i get to see is black screen after language selection
<Aminux> im asking because everytime i logoff, i cant get back in
<neurre> oh now i got lubuntu 12.10 . . . .
<neurre> i guess its ok then
<M0hi> Aminux: there is no default user/password stuff in live cd. You can simply use theOS
<Aminux> leave it blank ?
<M0hi> Aminux: you have an option called guest i believe
<M0hi> Or else you should shut down completely
<Aminux> for instance,if i wanted to switch to openbox and then log in
<Aminux> i just leave it blank?
<Aminux> thx
<Aminux> fixed it with this: sudo passwd lubuntu
<Aminux> :D
<Diegongui> Hello, I have a "adstech instant dvd+mp3" video/audio capture card (external, via USB)
<Aminux> another thing ive noticed is the live cd/usb runs alot faster than if i install it to hd
<Diegongui> does anyone knows how can I make it work on linux? On windows loads drivers
<Diegongui> is there any way to load windows drivers on linux? I already tried with wine
<Diegongui> but nothing happens
<bioterror> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hey  bioterror
<bioterror> hi
<bioterror> I hope you're freezing, IAmNotThatGuy
<bioterror> Diegongui, so yes, you can use wifi drivers from windows, otherwise no
<Diegongui> I never said Wifi drivers
<Diegongui> it's a video capturer
<Diegongui> analog to digital
<IAmNotThatGuy> bioterror: i like it here
<bioterror> IAmNotThatGuy, first time abroad?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Aye
<bioterror> nice
<bioterror> you might get hooked ;)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Lol
<Diegongui> I'm trying to make an install
<Diegongui> of the software
<Diegongui> with wine to see what happens
<Diegongui> cant' believe it
<Diegongui> capwizz opened
<Diegongui> I almost retire the bad things I said of this video capturer haha
<Diegongui> at start it says: the usb for capwizz driver has not been installed. please refer to your product documentation for instructions on how to install the driver
<Diegongui> capwiz will not be able to preview/record video without a compatible USB driver installed
<Duke> Hi! can you sujest me a program for making copies of DVD? thnx
<genii-around> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<genii-around> Probably Brasero from that list
<berfometh> Can i manually switch the system to battery mode?
<OpenSorce> Yes, pull the power cord out...
<berfometh> Nice
<OpenSorce> Or do you mean the system power settings?
<berfometh> I mean, when the system changed to ac while running on bat
<berfometh> Yes the power settings
<OpenSorce> There should be a way to do that, gimme a sec I'll look. What version of Lubuntu?
<berfometh> 12.04
<berfometh> Thx for looking
<OpenSorce> kk, hold on. Running 10.04 on this machine, lemme boot 12.04 on my other and we'll find it
<berfometh> Rebooting helped, but i want to avoid the situation that my system turns to ac itself
<berfometh> Or to set it back if that happened
<OpenSorce> Oddly enough I don't see a control for that, I bet there is a package that you can download... researching
<OpenSorce> Try running "gnome-power-preferences"
<OpenSorce> If not try "xfce-power-manager"
<OpenSorce> Looks like LXDE/Openbox doesn't have a native power manager and relies on one of these. How odd.
<berfometh> Sounds like this is the program i was searching for
<OpenSorce> Which one worked?
<berfometh> I have the xfce power manager installed
<OpenSorce> Okay, that should do what you need
<berfometh> So i just have to restart it to force the system recognize its on bat
<berfometh> Yeah thank you!
<OpenSorce> No problem :-)
#lubuntu 2012-10-30
<ActionParsnip> loving the new release.Got rid of lxpanel and am running xcompmgr to run docky (looks like a mac)
<holstein> hehe... lets see a screenie ActionParsnip .. sounds cool
<holstein> im using xcompmgr too.. in openbox
<ActionParsnip> let me make one:)
<bioterror> I'm not
<bioterror> waste of 3D resources for nothing
<holstein> yup.. unless you need simple 3d
<bioterror> I rather want my OpenRA and AssaultCube to run smoothly :-)
<ActionParsnip> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/raring.png
<bioterror> horrible orange icons
<ActionParsnip> orange and brown go together
<bioterror> I can share mine: http://ricecows.org/video.png ;)
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: don't you find the cyan burning with all the black?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> only google.com burns :D
<ActionParsnip> unless its mail.google.com ;)
<bioterror> I have tweaked my facebook from white bg ground color into gray
<bioterror> -ground
<bioterror> I can stalk people even when lights are out!
<ActionParsnip> using beautify facebook?
<bioterror> purity
<ActionParsnip> looks ok
<mika__> hi guys, I'm migrating from kubuntu to lubuntu on and old pc (kubuntu is just killing it)... quick question, what should I use for download pictures from the camera (gui app) and for open presentations (the bad old ppt/pptx)?
<ActionParsnip> mika__: does it show in pcmanfm?
<mika__> ActionParsnip: the camera? I don't know, I'm currently downloading the lubuntu.iso
<holstein> mika__: if you are "migrating", just use the kde app for now
<holstein> i usually just open the device as a hard drive, and pull the files over
<mika__> holstein: I was hoping for something like digikam (it's my mom's pc)
<mika__> without having to install all the qt and digikam dependencies :)
<holstein> mika__: i dont know what digikam is or does, but we have lots of apps.. do you have a screenshot? or can you eleborate as to what work flow you are looking for?
<mika__> http://www.digikam.org/drupal/node/328
<holstein> mika__: i would just use digikam
<holstein> should be less deps than what you would get with a kde app
<mika__> it shows you the various photo and you can simply select and download them, without doing any copy-paste from the filemanager
<holstein> mika__: shouldnt be much more than what i woud expect installing a large monolithic app with this functionality
<infectedorganism> which would everyone say is more integrated with lubuntu, lxde, and pcmanfm.. ubuntu one, or dropbox?
<holstein> infectedorganism: i have used both.. i usually go with dropbox since i use it more... i looked at how crunchbang was implementing dropbox
<infectedorganism> okay. i'll also take a look at how crunchbang implements dropbox
<infectedorganism> thanks
<tweakster> since Lubuntu is continually getting updated whenever I have automatic updates set to occur, why does the version number not change from, say, 12.04 to 12.10 after all the updates get applied?
<holstein> tweakster: there are updates to 12.04.. you are still on 12.04. just with updates
<bizhanMona> hi
<Oe_eden> hi
<Oe_eden> I was just wondering why obkey isnt included in lubuntu or even in the debian repos
<Oe_eden> because it is awesome
<Oe_eden> snap windows works like a charm (partly thanks to obkey): https://plus.google.com/103155108926231686421/posts/ScNZCzGyfX7
<holstein> Oe_eden: i think its just too new? not sure.. you can file a "feature request" bug... i would go right to debian though, thats the quickest way to get it in
<Oe_eden> actually it is kind of old I think: http://code.google.com/p/obkey/
<Oe_eden> The latest version is 1.0 (looks stable). Development is halted.
<holstein> Oe_eden: maybe thats whey... if its vapor ware and no one takes it on for maintenance
<Oe_eden> since its MIT license one is free to fork it ;)
<holstein> sure...
<Oe_eden> but say I file it as a FR with debian
<holstein> if its dead, its dead.. they wont take it on likely
<Oe_eden> aha
<Oe_eden> but how does something like that work normally:  say  obkey should become part of the start menu under preferences
<Oe_eden> add it to the debian repo (debian folks)
<Oe_eden> and than lubuntu folks ?
<Oe_eden> then
<holstein> Oe_eden: debian would put it it, then we get it.. you can get it put in ubuntu too, but the prefered way is debian to ubuntu
<holstein> lubuntu is ubuntu
<Oe_eden> hmm I have never asked myself this question before: but what line in my /etc/apt/sources.list makes lubuntu, lubuntu?
<Oe_eden> it are all just regular ubuntu repos
<Oe_eden> oh wait
<Oe_eden> that is the installer file
<Oe_eden> after that it is all regular debian/ubuntu repos
<Oe_eden> right?
<holstein> Oe_eden: ubuntu has "official" repos.. lubuntu uses them
<holstein> all the lxde and lubuntu stuff is in there
<holstein> you dont need lubuntu specific sources
<Oe_eden> yes so therefore i was wondering where/what it is that makes lubuntu -> lubuntu
<Oe_eden> but that is all in the installer i guess
<holstein> the lubuntu desktop
<holstein> lxde.. all the apps... alsa only instead of pulse
<holstein> the theme
<Oe_eden> yes exactly, specific choices
<OpenSorce> Having trouble getting a stylus to work in 10.04. It's a fujitsu stylus, I've done the setserial and installed fpit. I know the device is working because when I do cat /dev/ttyS0 and move the pen on the screen I get output. Any help?
<holstein> i might load up a 12.04 live CD and see if it works. and if so, how it is getting support
<OpenSorce> Having trouble getting a stylus to work in 10.04. It's a fujitsu stylus, I've done the setserial and installed fpit. I know the device is working because when I do cat /dev/ttyS0 and move the pen on the screen I get output. Any help?
<Gosy-> how do i identify myself on freenode :$
<tweakster> I would like to prevent the Power Management program from running at startup. I see reference to it in "/etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart", where I see a line like this: @xfce4-power-manager. Is there any reason I cannot simply use a text editor to remark that line out with a hash mark (i.e., #) at the beginning of the line? Or would there be somewhere else to change also?
<zleap> ok
#lubuntu 2012-10-31
<DallyingYapper1> anyone having wireless problems?
<DallyingYapper1> at all???
<ristaloff> Hi, I've just downloaded the Lubuntu 12.10 image from lubuntu.net. What is the default root password?
<ristaloff> hehe nevermind, I figured it out. It was the password I set  during install.
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've subscribed to this list: lubuntu-qa
<cristian_c> about: https://answers.launchpad.net/lubuntu-default-settings/+question/206269
<cristian_c> but i've known anything
<cristian_c> How can I change the category to my question?
<bioterror> seems like you have a friend, Launchpad Janitor ;)
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<cristian_c> bioterror, ?
<bioterror> but didnt we say that no one really reads those answers thingies and all the discussion happens in the mailing lists
<cristian_c> bioterror, I've posted the question in the mailing list
<cristian_c> bioterror, thanks for the answer
<cristian_c> lubuntu-qa@lists.launchpad.net
<cristian_c> bioterror, 18 Oct 2012
<bioterror> https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-qa/msg01534.html
<bioterror> gilir,  ^
<cristian_c> bioterror, yes, this is my question :)
<bioterror> I installed it and added to my autostart.sh
<bioterror> I'm going to give it a shot instead of volumeicon ;)
<gilir> bioterror: there is a major problem, it's a daemon which use additional RAM
<gilir> I don't remember if it's python, but if it's the case, it can't be by default (too heavy)
<bioterror> it's python
<bioterror> so it's not what the lubuntu is alla bout, program that does all the job without using RAM and CPU and has 0 dependencies ;)
<gilir> well adding a python apps launched by default = + 20~30 Mb on a clean session :-/
<cristian_c> bioterror, when I use this mixer, there is an icon in the tray
<cristian_c> bioterror, I thought that it was a lightweight mixer
<bioterror> well, you can disable it and revert back to default
<bioterror> check the usage of RAM and so on
<bioterror> and then enable it back and check again the usage
<bioterror> and see if there's a difference ;)
<cristian_c> bioterror, I'll try
<cristian_c> bioterror, alternatives?
<bioterror> nope, there's none. I think
<cristian_c> bioterror, then volti it's the best option :)
<cristian_c> *is
<bioterror> for you maybe
<bioterror> :-)
<cristian_c> bioterror, but there are other mixer for lubuntu :)
<cristian_c> *are not
<cristian_c> *mixers
<bioterror> I mostly use the PCM channel from volumeicon
<bioterror> so not a big problem
<bioterror> and I bet most of the people too
<bioterror> you have to touch on a working installation about couple of times to other channels in mixer
<bioterror> so technically alsamixer does it's job quite well
<cristian_c> bioterror, ok, but I don'tunderstand why a lubuntu developer has told me that that mixer would be added to the distro, once it was joined in the ubuntu repo
<cristian_c> *don't
<bioterror> who said that?
<cristian_c> stephen smally
<cristian_c> he has worked to the lubuntu software center and other software
<bioterror> but he cant alone do that kind of decissions
<cristian_c> bioterror, but he did not speak in the first person
<cristian_c> bioterror, he wrote 'we' :D
<cristian_c> bioterror, an another question
<cristian_c> *another
<cristian_c> bioterror, what is the right category for that question?
<cristian_c> in launchpad
<dyd> why the "remember forever" option when inputing login/password in a smb connection does not work?
<Iodosan> hi , wireless is not working properly: Intel PRO 220BG .   on ubuntu it works , but on Lubuntu i can't make it work
<Iodosan> 2200 BG
<Iodosan> any help?
<Iodosan> hi , wireless is not working properly: Intel PRO 2200BG .   on ubuntu it works , but on Lubuntu i can't make it work , any help?
<jehm> hello everybody
<jehm> as lubuntu for me stay the best distro ever i would like to help simply first versioning in fr things needed, how to ?
<jehm> zut
<jehm> i wondered plus de clavarding
<jehm> have good lubunting
<ankur> Pressing the windows button in the last version of lubuntu i.e. 12.04 used to bring the lxde menu, but it doesn't happen in 12.10. Any solution?
<Oe_eden> yes install obkey
<Oe_eden> and add the shortcut yourself
<ankur> Pressing the windows button in the last version of lubuntu i.e. 12.04 used to bring the lxde menu, but it doesn't happen in 12.10. Any solution? Also my printer (HP Deskjet F2235) is not working. The error log is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1320634/
<Oe_eden> yes install obkey
<Oe_eden> and add the shortcut yourself
<ankur>  Pressing the windows button in the last version of lubuntu i.e. 12.04 used to bring the lxde menu, but it doesn't happen in 12.10. Any solution? Also my printer (HP Deskjet F2235) is not working. The error log is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1320634/
<F__i__L> hey guys I just upgraded to 12.10 but I get a strange error with kile: when I try to open a .tex file from pcmanfm I get error from kile that the file was not found but when I try to open the same file from the kile or command line (kile file.tex) i get no error
<F__i__L> any ideas ?
<F__i__L> actually I am not sure to who should be addressed for the problem, that is, lubuntu, kile or pcmanfm developers
<URABALABOOM> this Volti is quite nice
<bizhanMona> hi
<dean_> Hi all I was wondering are all programs that can be run on gnome be run on lxde?
<URABALABOOM> why not
<URABALABOOM> you just might get some gnome deps
<URABALABOOM> but what the heck ;)
<dean_> URABALABOOM: Thanks for that lol
<ivan__> hi
<ivan__> I've a problem, I've downloaded the i386 version, but while booting from the cd it says that the cpu doesn't support PAE...
<ivan__> how do I install it?
<Unit193> You can only use 1204.
<Unit193> !pae
<ivan__> (the cpu is a pentium m 1.6 ghz)
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Unit193> Well, more that the newer kernels only support PAE.
<ivan__> so 12.04 and then upgrade from there?
<Unit193> No, 12.04.
<ivan__> or stay with 12.04 forever?
<Unit193> Yep, but not forever.  I'd recommend debian or something like that.
<ivan__> ouch :(
<ivan__> Unit193: do you mean the compiled kernels on *ubuntu, or the kernel itself that has removed support to non-pae?
<ivan__> i mean, if i install 12.04, upgrade to 12.10, recompile the kernel, would work?
<Unit193> ivan__: All the Ubuntu kernels.
<ivan__> ok :(
<Unit193> ivan__: Know that only Ubuntu kernels are supported, but I also know the liquorix kernel isn't PAE.
<ivan__> so I could install 12.04, install liquorix and then upgrade to 12.10?
#lubuntu 2012-11-01
<Unit193> ivan__: In theory, yes.  The liquorix kernels aren't supported either, and after you install you'd have to use Ubuntu kernels until you fully update as the liquorix kernels don't work on 12.04.
<ivan__> Unit193: I've just finished to install 12.04 and now is installing the updates, after it'll go with the dist-upgrade.... after it'll finish, before reboot, I'll have to install liquorix, right? as if I reboot it'll load the new kernel and show that it can't boot (or maybe I'll be able to load the old one from grub and boot anyway..)
<Unit193> dist-upgrade isn't a release upgrade, that would be do-release-upgrade.
<ivan__> mmm...yeah... so after the do-release-upgrade, should I reboot and then install it, or install it before?
<Unit193> You'll have to have a non-PAE kernel before you boot a new system.
<ivan__> so I'll install liquorix before the final reboot... ;)
<Unit193> It also shouldn't remove your 3.2 kernel.
<frankcox777> howdy
<frankcox777> anyone good at dialup
<frankcox777> anyone alive
<frankcox777> howdy
<frankcox777> anyone good at dialup
<frankcox777> anyone alive
<artdriver> hi, по русски говарящие есть?
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lub> Hi everyone!
<Guest21252> I have a problem with battery icon
<Guest21252> and it's that the icon doesn't display.
<Guest21252> anyone¿
<TheLordOfTime> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest21252> OK
<Unit193> Guest21252: The application is xfce4-power-manager, try restarting it.  Think there is a bug with some icons.
<Guest21252> thanks Unit193
<Guest21252> it works right now
<mpavel> hey guys, I just did a fresh install after 4, 5 attempts - in the end I had to boot from live CD again and do the Boot Repair thing. Install kept crashing for some reason. Anyway, got it working partially, but now I have ONLY guest account to login :(
<mpavel> is there any way to force adding a user to the system? under guest I have no sudo or anything and I'm new to this situation ...
<tata> what is "debugging symbols" in video driver on my lubuntu 12.04
<EvilAngel> is it possible to add programs to my downloaded lubuntu iso-files?
<Oe_eden> I run 12.4 and regulary keep up with updates but now sudo apt-get upgrade wants to install 127MB of archives (including apt) does this mean that my lubuntu wants to upgrade to 12.10
<URABALABOOM> 127MB is far from 12.10
<Oe_eden> hmm all my repos in /etc/apt/sources.list are precise repos
<Oe_eden> so it cant be an upgrade right?
<URABALABOOM> you're the one who sees the list of application being updated
<URABALABOOM> +s
<Oe_eden> yes I wont spam the channel with that list but it seemed longer than usual
<Oe_eden> so I got suspicious :)
<Oe_eden> also because apt itself was in there
<URABALABOOM> paste.ubuntu.com
<URABALABOOM> apt is quite far from perfect, it needs updates too
<Oe_eden> Im running the upgrade now, its probably fine
<Oe_eden> i didnt know ubuntu hosted their own pastebin... nice!
<Oe_eden> still good: DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS"
<Oe_eden> :)
<EvilAngel> does anyone know why VLC isn't included in lubuntu?
<Oe_eden> because gnome mplayer is
<EvilAngel> that program sucks
<Oe_eden> well I thought so to at first but it does the job nicely
<Oe_eden> and it has a small(er) memory footprint than vlc (thats probably why it is in lubuntu)
<Oe_eden> but apt-get install vlc is easy enough
<EvilAngel> but I run lubuntu as a livecd
<EvilAngel> and I need vlc to be included in the livecd
<EvilAngel> I also miss a program called xchat in lubuntu
<Oe_eden> how are you chatting right now :)
<EvilAngel> I'm using windows 7
<Unit193> !usb | Use the second
<ubottu> Use the second: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Unit193> Or if you'd rather, not hard to respin Lubuntu to meet your needs.
<EvilAngel> why do linuxpeople ALWAYS say that doing things is easy when it's not?
<Oe_eden> linuxpeople <3 :)
<Oe_eden> it sort of it though
<Oe_eden> but 1000 distros = 1000 opinions
<EvilAngel> all I want is to create a lubuntu livecd with vlc included
<Oe_eden> maybe the easier path to pick out another distro that has that
<Oe_eden> http://distrowatch.com/
<EvilAngel> Mint has both vlc and xchat but lubuntu is faster and it includes google chrome
<Oe_eden> chromium you mean :)
<Oe_eden> I think Mint also includes chromium
<Oe_eden> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=mint
<Oe_eden> and Mint with XFCE is pretty fast too
<Oe_eden> (dont kick me)
<EvilAngel> xfce is horrible
<Unit193> !remaster | Oe_eden
<ubottu> Oe_eden: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Oe_eden> thank you Unit193 I will check that out
<EvilAngel> yeah thnx ubottu
#lubuntu 2012-11-02
<cloud__> hello everybody
<cloud__> can i ask some help?
<Ascavasaion> When I try to download the deb package for Flash through firefox it asks me if I want to open it with aptURL.  I say yes and then it tells me that it cannot find channel precise-partner.  Any ideas?
<cairne> am I doing something wrong, everytime I update lubuntu, it seems to destroy grub and I have to do the boot-repair via live cd
<magnetron> hi, i right clicked my desktop to open then context menu and check the "desktop preferences". but then i changed some option that switched to openbox context menus on the desktop instead. how do i change it back? can i launch the desktop prefs from CLI?
<magnetron> hmm. apparently running "pcmanfm --desktop-pref" opens it. thanks anyway
<ladkiwi> hello
<ladkiwi> I have just installed lubuntu. Shotwell is not installed by default. If I want to install it I need 78Mo because lot of gnome package are installed. Does it exist a lubuntu version of shotwell or a similar program ?
<ladkiwi> more generally is it a good idea to use gnome applications in lubuntu ?
<pibarnas> ladkiwi: gpicview?
<ladkiwi> Can I organize photos and album as in shotwell ? gpicview is just to see a picture, is it ?
<pibarnas> I think so...
<jarnos> Can GNOME Color Manager be used in Lubuntu?
<cairne> anyone having issues when they update the kernel? seems like everytime i patch i need to use the live cd and boot repair
<ladkiwi> I did a fresh install on monday and all work fine
<zleap> where does lubuntu put deleted items,  i know its a hidden folder in my home directory but not sure of the name
<zleap> ok found it,  can we have a trashcan icon on the desktop  ?
<berfometh> you found it? whats the path?
<tsimpson> berfometh: the default location is ~/.local/share/Trash/
<ladkiwi> Hello
<ladkiwi> I would like to know if is it possible to use ubuntu one with lubuntu ?
<ladkiwi> I installed ubuntuone-client package but I do not know how to activate ubuntuone ?
<berfometh> thx tsimpson
<tsimpson> ladkiwi: you probably need ubuntuone-control-panel-qt too, then you can run ubuntuone-control-panel-qt and set it up
<ladkiwi> I already have ubuntu-one-control-panel but without the qt. I remove this one ?
<tsimpson> no, ubuntuone-control-panel-qt depends on ubuntuone-control-panel
<ladkiwi> ok
<tsimpson> ubuntuone-control-panel just provides a DBus backend which the GUI talks to
<ladkiwi> now ubuntuone is in settings menu :)
<tsimpson> it should happily tick along in the background once configured, automatically syncing etc
<ladkiwi> oki I will try it, thanks :)
<ladkiwi> If you have 5 min I have another question
<tsimpson> well if I know the answer, I'll answer it :)
<ladkiwi> With LXDE do I have to avoid all gnome apps ? For example, with unity I used shotwell, but shotwell needs 78Mo to be installed.
<ladkiwi> What are the best rules to follow to keep a quick OS ?
<tsimpson> you don't need to avoid anything, just install the apps you want to use and use them
<tsimpson> yes, you may have to install a bunch of gnome libraries the first time you install a gnome app, but it's not a big deal
<ladkiwi> ok thus I will do that !
<ladkiwi> but maybe you know an application like shotwell but more in the spirit of Lubuntu ?
<tsimpson> I don't, I actually use gwenview (a KDE app) for managing photos
<tsimpson> I use it because, it works and I like it :)
<ladkiwi> yes it is true it is a nice applications
<ladkiwi> I have a last question (promis)
<ladkiwi> do you use deja-dup or duplicity ?
<ladkiwi> in order to do backup ?
<tsimpson> not really, I use a mixture of cron, rsync, and a custom python script, to backup
<tsimpson> most of my documents etc are "on the cloud" somewhere, or backed-up to another device or physical medium
<ladkiwi> do you have used lubuntu for a long time ?
<tsimpson> I've only used it for about a year, I have lubuntu and kubuntu installed together and switch between the two based on mood/what I'm doing
<ladkiwi> with a kind of double boot or you just have both desktop installed ?
<tsimpson> I have both kubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop installed, I just choose which to login to from the login manager
<theFantasticTrol> same here
<searching> Lubuntu 12.04 just freeze why?
<husberd> help me please,Desktop shows all contents of 'home' folder if i del files from desktop also they disappear from home folder
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> by home folder do you mean the /home/yourusername
<Papa-Smurf> Hi
<Papa-Smurf> Is it Lubuntu 12.10 stable enough for a workstation computer?
<Unit193> As with every release after an LTS (or everything generally), it has a few bugs, but no show stoppers.
<Papa-Smurf> Unit193, thanks man
<koud> hello, I am unable to find some final confirmation about non-pae cpu support
<Unit193> koud: Not in 12.10, PAE only.
<Unit193> Papa-Smurf: Main issues: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu#Known_Issues
<koud> Unit193: where can I find this decision?
<koud> is it documented anywhere?
<Unit193> koud: It is a global Ubuntu one, not something Lubuntu does.  I don't remember right now, but shouldn't be hard to find.
<koud> so lubuntu does not have their own kernel guy?
<Unit193> Hah, not at all.
<koud> and not xubuntu either?
<Unit193> Nope, nor Kubuntu.  It's the same core, just different default application set and settings.
<Papa-Smurf> just different desktop environment
<koud> seems like removing support for older hardware will remove a lot of the lubuntu and xubuntu users
<Unit193> Xubuntu isn't shooting for lightweight, and not much Lubuntu can do about the PAE issue, but I have a 500MHz, 512M ram computer that supports PAE.
<koud> what cpu is that?
<Unit193> Some celeron.
<koud> I have a computer with a pentium m processor :/
<Kamilion> PAE's been around since the Pentium Pro days; so in general most people already using i686 builds aren't missing anything if they're on intel or AMD. Cyrix and offbrand i686 clones? *shrug*
<koud> Kamilion: it is disabled in most pentium M models :/
<koud> so some popular linux computers will loose compatability
<Unit193> I have a P-M that has it.  Anyway, you'll either have to find a work around, or use a different distro.
<koud> thinkpads
<Abderraouf> hi all :)
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Abderraouf> hi :D
<Abderraouf> what i need too install lubuntu in offline computer!!???
<Unit193> Use the installer?
<Abderraouf> am new to lubuntu
<Kamilion> download the iso, burn it, boot your offline machine and install.
<Unit193> Updates would be harder, but still doable.
<Abderraouf> naw am downloading ;)
<Abderraouf> but what about mp3?
<Abderraouf> and why lubuntu looking so cool!?
<Abderraouf> can i run mp3 file after offline installation?
<Abderraouf> any anser :"(
<Kamilion> yes should be able to
<Kamilion> afaik a mp3 decoder is available. If not; grab the vlc .deb from the archive and install it offline with dpkg - i
<Abderraouf> i know but isnt need other packsges to work?
<Abderraouf> packaged*
<Abderraouf> Xd my bad english
<Kamilion> in general, vlc's been pretty standalone in my experience
<Abderraouf> cool. fot that it is not work in ubuntu ^_^
<Abderraouf> for*
<Abderraouf> are from the dev team?
<Unit193> Kamilion: No, it has plenty of depends,
<Unit193> The option for MP3 support in the installer has to download the codec, IIRC.
<Abderraouf> XD
<Abderraouf> in new house with no net XD
<Abderraouf> but lubuntu make can't wait for download it
<Unit193> You can always use synaptics download script or apt-offline.
<bioterror> who moves without fixing internet first?-)
<Abderraouf> ^_^
<Abderraouf> meybe just other month offline
<Abderraouf> the next house have open wifi net lolz
<bioterror> :D
<Abderraouf> and i can install thems like kde?
<Abderraouf> or gnom 2
<Abderraouf> by just one click?
<Abderraouf> ...
<Abderraouf> bye i have to go
<Abderraouf> ^_^
#lubuntu 2012-11-03
<rafaelcavadas> Hello... I'm installing Lubuntu 12.10 alternate on My Netbook... everything seems fine when it fails to install (On Installing Software step) any ideas?
<TheLordOfTime> rafaelcavadas, details.  such as errors.  we need those.
<TheLordOfTime> it should be stating some errors.
<bootlkjgf> http://goo.gl/yFOzQ
<IdleOne> bootlkjgf: please stop spamming that link all over ubuntu channels
<Combat_Wombat> why does 12.10 come with 2 terminal emulators?
<Combat_Wombat> anyyone know i cant acess windows shares
<Combat_Wombat> why i*
<Unit193> Do you have gvfs-backends installed?  Try clicking on network in pcmanfm?
<Combat_Wombat> failed to retrieve share list from server
<Combat_Wombat> the specified location is not mounted
<Combat_Wombat> and yes its installed
<Unit193> Have you tried manually mounting them?
<Combat_Wombat> just wouldnt be linux unless i had to open a terminal i guess... this exact setup worked fine in 12.004
<Combat_Wombat> well that was entirely to much work
<searching> can Openbox freeze Lubuntu descktop?
<bioterror> why not, but hardly
<searching> bioterror Lubuntu 12.04 freeze
<bioterror> so did my kubuntu 12.04 becouse of a bug in NVidia ;)
<bioterror> but it let me in thru sshd and I managed to restart X or do reboot, but it took a while
<searching> I have 64 Mb video card it is a problem?
<bioterror> if your desktop freezes, can you go to TTY?
<bioterror> or can you login with ssh?
<bioterror> if so, you can check logs
<searching> nothing run
<searching> only get out from energy
<searching> Lubuntu 12.04 run on Intel 2400Mhz 768Mb ram and 64Mb video card?
<searching> I have apt-get remove --purge openbox
<searching> When I use Geany the window don`t overlap
<searching> ?
<kinema> hi, I am trying to install lubuntu 12.10 from a 1gb usb stick. in the installation requirements, it says a 2gb stick is needed (which I dont have). I've created the live usb with uNetBootin and no errors showed up. can I proceed with the installation or is it bound to create problems?
<allu3> Hello, i got old fujitsu Lifebook and managed to get lubuntu 12.10 on it, now the grpahics are dissorted and i can see mouse movement cause it causes glitches on the screen that isn't rendered as it should be, graphics card is S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<Combat_Wombat> kinema that 1g should be just fine
<allu3> Tested using vesa with the same laptop, works till login screen but actually logging in or trying to swtich to terminal crashes the whole laptop
<neure> hi
<neure> i need to get a dark theme for my lubuntu desktop
<neure> suggestions what packages i'd need?
<bioterror> onyx-black for openbox
<bioterror> take 10.10 artwork
<bioterror> or 11.10
<bioterror> 11.04 was this blueish
<bioterror> and something for the gtk
<neure> is that available in same package in the default repos?
<neure> i am a bit lost at how to find themes :/
<neure> where do i make this thing boot straight to desktop without asking for user to login?
<Combat_Wombat> on the intial install it asks you which you want
<Combat_Wombat> i personally dont know where else you can change that but im sure theres a way
<marius76> hello,
<Combat_Wombat> lo
<marius76> i want to know the differences between xubuntu and lubuntu ??
<Combat_Wombat> outside of xfce and lxde I take it?
<Combat_Wombat> biggest differences are going to lie in the included packages
<Combat_Wombat> er well i guess I should say the most obvious differences
<marius76> and what about the community ?? Because i'm french, my english is very bad so...
<Combat_Wombat> youd be best asking that question someplace like this http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/
<Combat_Wombat> they would be allot more familiar with the french community
<marius76> ok. thank you very much
<hemajo> hello
<hemajo> i am running lubuntu 12.10
<hemajo> i cannot login using default password
<hemajo> i can't figure it out
<hemajo> hello
<hemajo> would someone kindly please tell me how to login to lubuntu 12.10 with correct username and password?  install went perfectly.  i can access guest account not user account.  i'd greatly appreciate the help.
#lubuntu 2012-11-04
<unheeding> can anyone help me get my keyboard volume buttons working in lubuntu?
<rafaelcavadas> hello... i've downloaded lubuntu-12.10-alternate-i386.iso, but it gives me integrity errors but the md5 hash is the same on the website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<rafaelcavadas> anyone had that problem?
<unheeding> i haven't
<rafaelcavadas> it's a strange thing...
<rafaelcavadas> :)
<rafaelcavadas> the desktop iso doesn't have that problem...
<ari1> helo
<leszek> hi
<neure> how do i remove the wallpaper?
<neure> oh done
<ahy> I have a problem with catalyst drivers (current-updates) on lubuntu 12.10. I read that there is overdrive options in linux catalyst drivers, but in my "catalyst control center" overdrive tab doesnt appear. I have amd 6870 gpu. Is it caused by ubuntu version of catalyst driver or there is a way to  unlock it?
<leszek> ahy: only r6xx and up were supported, mobile and integrate chips excluded
<leszek> so if the control center is not allowing you to use it, then your hardware is not supporting it, I guess
<ahy> Uh thats strange, because hd 6870 is quite new and powerful card... what's more, on windows amd overdrive works out of the box
<ahy> i have desktop version, not mobile
<ahy> any ideas?
<leszek> ahy: hmm... you could try a newer driver, because the ubuntu one is a little bit older
<leszek> but this involves removing the ubuntu one and manually install the amd driver
<ahy> okay, do you happen to have any good link to guide about installing new amd driver?
<leszek> I guess there should be an installing guide on amds site
<leszek> otherwise I only know: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<leszek> there is a section for installing the upstream driver
<ahy> okay. Is it enough if i disable amd driver in lubuntu "software resources" or i have to manually remove ubuntu driver files?
<leszek> normally this should do it
<leszek> you need to reboot though I guess
<ahy> okay thanks
<souliaq> someone know about of similar application like "Everything of E17" to LXDE?
<bioterror> what do you think about everything's ram usage
<bioterror> is it lightweight?
<leszek> bioterror: everything is a module to e17, so it needs e17 to be loaded otherwise it does not work
<krassi76> hello to all... have a friend using windows xp and needs help from me. But i only use lubuntu .. how can i connect to his pc per internet ?
<leszek> souliaq: there is kupfer. I did a screencast on it couple of years ago I think
<leszek> souliaq: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPVpfMSMYXQ
<bioterror> well, my gmrun can do something
<leszek> krassi76: your friend needs to install an vncserver and then give his ip adress to you. Then you can connect via a vnc viewer onto it
<bioterror> or your friend needs to install telnet server ;D
<souliaq> ok, I'll check it, thanks
<krassi76> okay thanks a lot i will check it :-)
<leszek> lol telnet :P
<bioterror> lol tivoli remote desktop + windows 7 = fail
<bioterror> if you resize stuff 150% from the display menu, tivoli wont show it correctly
<bioterror> :(
<krassi76> which telnet server program is easy to install for windows xp newbie ?
<leszek> krassi76: this was a joke
<leszek> I would not NEVER advice to install telnet anywhere
<krassi76> what should i do ?
<bioterror> play with teamviewer
<leszek> [17:24] <leszek> krassi76: your friend needs to install an vncserver and then give his ip adress to you. Then you can connect via a vnc viewer onto it
<krassi76> okay thanks i will test teamviewer first.. thinks its the easiest way
<liam> hi
<liam> I'm setting sylpheed under lubuntu, is it normal that a gmail imap (though google apps) doesn't work? I've selected imap (gmail), set username, password, etc, but the messages aren't showed... I've also selected to show the [Gmail] folder, but nothing
<bioterror> http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=77695
<bioterror> you have done that?
<liam> yes
<bioterror> well, it should be quite easy to do then
<bioterror> just enable ssl and so on
<bioterror> so that it will use port 993 or what was it ;)
<leszek> liam: as it works here, I assume you have the wrong ports setuped for imap and google
<liam> bioterror: that's what I did :) the ports are correct: 993 and 465
<liam> leszek: sylpheed 3.2.0?
<leszek> hmmpf an older version
<leszek> 2.x something
<liam> mm...ok..
<leszek> if it does not work for you then you should get an error message. If there is no errormessage then perhaps you need to check which imap folder sylpheed should check
<liam> I've just tried with pop and it works (downloading the messages)... I think I'll use it ;)
<saleem> hi, is lubuntu 12.04 also supported till 2017?
<bioterror> the bare bones of ubuntu is, but not the lxde components
<bioterror> so you will get all the kernel updates and so on until 2017
<saleem> for lxde components is there update option there like a PPA ?
<liam> saleem: have you been striked too with the "no pae support" on the cpu?
<saleem> liam, no i just read somewhere that 12.04 version will not be supported till 2017 , im using older version till now so wanted to confirm before an upgrade
<liam> ok ;)
<saleem> someone was recommending xfce for this reason but i never liked xfce
<liam> just curiosity, why do you care if it won't be supported until 2017? I understand server version that need long support, but 5 years for a desktop version is a lot :)
<saleem> so i think i can still upgrade to 12.04 since the core is going to be supported
<klausl> Hello!
<klausl> Please!
<klausl> Who is here?
<klausl> I am a new lubuntu user.
<pAt__> klausl, why do you want to know who is here?
<rand0m8> hello. i have problem with geary email client.  i see in terminal that geary want to use gnome-keyring what ofc i dont have. is there any easy solution?
<klausl> pAt: Because I am a new User.
<pAt__> do you have a problem, or do you just want to chat klausl ?
<klausl> pAt_: Questions.
<pAt__> just ask them, if somebody knows the answer, he will reply. And be patient, people are not always in front of their pcs :)
<semitones> hey you guys
<qwebirc236> Hello.  Is it possible to create a bootable Lubuntu 12.10 LiveUSB using the 'dd' command (assuming /dev/sdb is the USB device)?:    dd  if=/path/to/lubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso  of=/dev/sdb
<Combat_Wombat> that may work, if you have access to a windows machine I know this works http://rufus.akeo.ie/
<semitones> hey
<semitones> are there any extant problems in the installer?
<ladkiwi> hello
<ladkiwi> How can I add applications to the "desktop session settings" panel ?
<ladkiwi> for example pigdin or xamp
<zleap> is there the equivelent of ubuntu-tweak for lubuntu ?
<ladkiwi> zleap, I am not sure you need it hte "openbox configuration manageur" should do the same
<zleap> ok thanks
<neure> can i customize LXTerm keys?
#lubuntu 2013-10-28
<Loopy> I am having problems trying to make my HP Desktop 1050 All-in-Printer work by intalling the hplib that are obtainable at http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hplip
<Loopy> I am having problems installing the HPLIP driver on Lubuntu 13.10 for my HP 1050 Deskjet All-in-One printer.  Can somebody help?
<melodie> too fast
<melodie> :)
<wh0_d4T> running lubuntu 13.04 - raring. Everytime I want to print upon
<wh0_d4T> boot up I need to go into terminal and type: lpstat -r then sudo
<wh0_d4T> start cups
<wh0_d4T> anyway I can configure this so that this doesn't get erased, and so
<wh0_d4T> I don't have to setup printing every time I boot up. Thanks
<zleap> it should have added its self to the start up
<wh0_d4T> zleap: everytime I boot up my computer I check printers and cups is not running.
<zleap> i am just having a look now
<zleap> as i said it would normally set its self to auto start
<wh0_d4T> zleap: apparently its a bug:  http://tinyurl.com/jvu8z5l
<zleap> wh0_d4T, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139407
<zleap> so why does it work here, then,
<zleap> ok under preferences there is desktop session settings
<wh0_d4T> alright
<zleap> see if there is anything in there that is about printing
<wh0_d4T> zleap: under "Automatically Started Applications" there is Print Queue Applet
<zleap> that may be it,  i am using hp tools, so that isn't selected for me either
<wh0_d4T> so check the box for "Print Queue Applet"?
<zleap> you can try that
<zleap> it may force cups to load
<wh0_d4T> ok
<zleap> did you try anything in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139407
<wh0_d4T> no
<zleap> ok
<wh0_d4T> I am going to reboot and see if checking that box does anything
<wh0_d4T> brb
<wh0_d4T> zleap: i'm back. checking "Print Queue Applet" did not resolve the issue.
<zleap> ok
<wh0_d4T> zleap: I will read that forum link carefully.
<zleap> ok
<wh0_d4T> zleap: and try their suggestions. thanks. gotta run for now.
<zleap> ok
<zleap> try updating too
<zleap> sudo apt-get update
<zleap> sudo apt-get upgrade
<zleap> reboot
<wh0_d4T> will do. :)
<zleap> that pages suggests doing that,  may fix things
<Hb> What is the menu editor in Lubuntu 13.10? Is it Alacarte?
<ArmyMan007> hi everyone. I'm using lbuntu and I have several problems:
<ArmyMan007> 1) WiFi doesn't work for some reason and can't configure it for some reason
<ArmyMan007> 2) whenever I close my laptop lid the computer hibrnates, altought I disabled that function in Lbuntu. what should I do?
<ArmyMan007> I've got Lubuntu 13.10
<ArmyMan007> please help
<ArmyMan007> hello?
<Unit193> Hibernates, or sleeps?  What wireless card?
<ArmyMan007> Unit193, hibernates
<ArmyMan007> and I have no idea. the wireless card worked a few days ago just fine, now it just won't work
<ArmyMan007> hello?
<pwca> hi Lubuntusers.
<pwca> what are the near-future prospects for Lubuntu support?
<ArmyMan007> please help
<Hb> ArmyMan007: Somewhere there is a network manager configuration file
<ArmyMan007> I can't seem to find it
<Hb> ArmyMan007: First steo ist to try to connect to an unprotected wifi. So you will have no hassel with bad encryption. If basic connection works, WPA networks are the final step
<Hb> it is somewhere in /etc/
<ArmyMan007> ok
<ArmyMan007> I got the wifi working
<ArmyMan007> had to issue "sudo service network-manager restart"
<ampw> how do i make lubuntu play sound through the jack of the laptop rather than the external monitor?
<ArmyMan007> now I need to figure out why when I chose to do nothing when I close the lid it still hibernates
<ianorlin> click on the power manager that looks like a battery in the panel
<ianorlin> right click
<brainwash> ArmyMan007: bug 1222021
<ubottu> bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "xfce4-power-manager does not inhibit systemd from handling buttons and lid events" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222021
<ianorlin> ampw does the sound work through the front jack if you disconnect the external monitor?
<ampw> ill check
<ampw> but i know the jack works
<ampw> no sound
<ampw> from jack after unplugging external tv monitor
<ampw> i use to have it like this and it would work. On smplayer i have to play with audio output setting to get it to play through laptop jack
<ArmyMan007> brainwash, anything I can do about it?
<brainwash> reading the comments :)
<brainwash> especially #5
<ArmyMan007> just edit the line
<ArmyMan007> or might as well not activate the power mangement :P
<brainwash> which one?
<ArmyMan007> xfce4-power-manager
<brainwash> deactivating xfce4-power-manager won't disable systemd
<brainwash> so systemd will continue handling these events
<ArmyMan007> i've restarted my laptop with my lid closed and it workes fine for the time being
<ArmyMan007> so for now I'm "hacking" old school :P
<brainwash> back to the roots :)
<ArmyMan007> do you think you can help me with one more issue?
<brainwash> go ahead and ask
<ArmyMan007> I'm using a wireless transmitter that is attached by USB to my laptop. I'm suppose to click a button and another one on my wireless keyboard, but that doesn't seem to work. could it be that the USB is not recognized?
<brainwash> the WPS button, sadly not clue
<ianorlin> lsusb and see if it is in the list?
<brainwash> ^ yeah, that's the first step
<ArmyMan007> hang on a sec
<ArmyMan007> it's there. it shows:
<ArmyMan007> "Bus 006 Device 004: ID 046d: c517 Logitech, Inc. LX710 Cordless Desktop Laser"
<ArmyMan007> so it's "there" but I don't know what to do next
<ianorlin> do you know which driver you are trying to use?
<ArmyMan007> ianorlin, I have absolutly no idea
<brainwash> google might know
<ianorlin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604101 I found this searching
<ArmyMan007> so download the logitech driver and install it?
<ArmyMan007> oh gosh -_-
<ArmyMan007> it doesn't even have any linux drivers
<ArmyMan007> -_-
<ArmyMan007> what now?
<ArmyMan007> lol!!!
<ArmyMan007> nvm... just had to change batteries -_-
<ianorlin> when all else fails try something obvious you may have overlooked
<ArmyMan007> ianorlin, ironic... isn't it? :D
<ArmyMan007> well.. I'm really happy. small solutions to small problems :)
<ArmyMan007> I'd best get working on it. What do you all think btw about bitcoin mining in Lubuntu?
<abradley> anyone use xrdp to rdp into lubuntu?
<abradley> I just set it up and login but get blackandwhitedot screen - kde/gnome/display manager issue?
#lubuntu 2013-10-29
<wh0_d4T> running 13.04 raring. compile sublime text 2 and runs well
<wh0_d4T> launched in terminal by simply typing: sublime
<wh0_d4T> However, I would like to create some sort of launcher for it.
<wh0_d4T> all of the examples online are geared toward Unity.
<Unit193> Copy /usr/share/applications/somefile.desktop to ~/.local/share/applications/sublime.desktop and edit accordingly.
<wh0_d4T> Unit193: when I ls in /usr/share/applications there is no sublime.desktop file present
<ianorlin> do you have it installed?
<wh0_d4T> ianorlin: yes, in terminal, i type: sublime and it starts. but this is rather kludgy
<wh0_d4T> as I have to leave the terminal window open.
<wh0_d4T> kludge
<Unit193> wh0_d4T: I figured, I meant for you to copy another one and use it as an example, changing the name, exec, and icon.
<wh0_d4T> Unit193: so essentially I'm using one as a template and configuring
<Unit193> Exactly.
<wh0_d4T> it to the new sublime.desktop
<wh0_d4T> ok i see
<wh0_d4T> Unit193: is it odd that I don't have any .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications?
<Unit193> Not really.
<wh0_d4T> just wondering all of the .desktop files are in /usr/share/applications...
<Unit193> That's where system installed ones go, user or modified ones go in .local, which also override global.
<wh0_d4T> gotcha
<wh0_d4T> Unit193: opened .desktop file in gedit. just pathed to /opt/
<wh0_d4T> and noticed sublime text folder is named with spaces
<wh0_d4T> so in Exec=/path/to/folder/ do I need to use double quotes?
<wh0_d4T> Unit193: in /opt the folder for sublime text is "Sublime Text 2"
<Unit193> I don't remember, strangely enough I think not, but may be wrong.
<Unit193> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s06.html ah, there we go then.
<wh0_d4T> Unit193: quoted it is
<wh0_d4T> Unit193: thanks a ton! can launch sublime text 2 perfectly
<wh0_d4T> only having issues with the icon.
<Unit193> Sure thing!
<wh0_d4T> Unit193: so in Icon= for sublime.desktop, am I pathing to were the Icon is --> full path?
<Unit193> If it's outside of the normal locations, yep.\
<wh0_d4T> Unit193: well Exec="/opt/Sublime Text 2/sublime_text" %U
<wh0_d4T> it doesn't inherit from Exec=?
<wh0_d4T> I'll try full path.
<wh0_d4T> brb
<wh0_d4T> Unit193: hmmm. still no icon. can I paste bin my sublime.desktop?
<Unit193> wh0_d4T: Sure, what format are you using?
<wh0_d4T> Unit193: what do you mean what format?
<Unit193> Image format, png, svg, etc.
<wh0_d4T> oh. png
<wh0_d4T> I also noticed that sublime has their png files in an Icon folder
<wh0_d4T> would this matter since in vim it lit up green like Icon=
<wh0_d4T> http://pastebin.com/gZPmV8t1
<wh0_d4T> Unit193: i think my pathing to the png is wrong.
<Unit193> try  file "/opt/Sublime Text 2/Icon/16x16/sublime_text.png"  might want to put it under "Games" too.
<wh0_d4T> Unit193: do I need to reboot to see changes?
<Unit193> Shouldn't need to, no.  And the category is "Game", not "Games", my bad.
<wh0_d4T> Unit193: what do you mean by try file?
<Unit193> `file` is a command.
<wh0_d4T> oh
<wh0_d4T> Unit193: just gives info on png
<wh0_d4T> Unit193: thanks for your help. I'll give it a rest for now
<wh0_d4T> Unit193: the main thing is that it launches. I can pretty it later. :)
<Unit193> wh0_d4T: Sure, done that before.
<xet7> lubuntu 13.10 install from usb asks for lubuntu username and password. what is that?
<Abhinav> Hi , What could be something intresting in lubuuntu
<blokkie> where can i find lubuntu restricted-extras for version 10.04 (running on amd geode nx 1750)
<abradley> I just set it up and login but get blackandwhitedot screen - kde/gnome/display manager issue?
<abradley> anyone use xrdp to rdp into lubuntu?
<rtcg72a> Hi, does anyone know which sound driver should be loaded for the Creative AWE 64 ISA soundcard?
<pablok> running lubuntu 10.04 on amd geode (non-PAE) and am looking for lubuntu-restricted-extras. Are they around somewhere?
<abradley> Is it possilbe to use windows rdp into lubuntu?
<abradley> I'm getting the b/w mesh screen. I think this is a display manager issue
<DanS_> Currently in the process of erasing Windows to replace with Lubuntu
<abradley> Is there a way to use windows rdp client to remote into lubuntu?
<abradley> I can't get xrdp to work
<abradley> with xrdp, after login I get b/w mesh (display manager issue)?
<DanS_> abradley: dont know if this will help http://askubuntu.com/questions/91657/blank-desktop-when-logging-in-via-xrdp
<wxl> abradley: did that help?
<abradley> nah. I was hoping someone here would have some personal experience
<abradley> I guess everyone uses vnc
<wxl> for a local network it makes sense
<wxl> and xrdp has its quirks, e.g. that it's really only meant to start a session, nto continue an old one
<wxl> (there's ways around this but ultimately they require vnc)
<DanS_> sorry abradley
<abradley> np, thanks for both of your input
<DanS_> could you use a different rdp client?
<wxl> rdesktop and remina both work fine in my experience
<DanS_> rdesktop works for me as well to get onto the remote network i use
<DanS_> Ok Windows is gone and Lubuntu successfully installed!
<wxl> congrats
<zleap> congrats from me too
<abradley> is there a right or wrong place to mount nfs shares?
<abradley> should it always be done under home/user?
<abradley> home/user/mnt
<abradley> ?
<zleap> not sure, sorry
<DanS_> wxl zleap thanks
<wxl> abradley: there's no right or wrong place, no, but i'd stay away from places like /media and /cdrom for example :)
<wxl> abradley: i assume this is a single user system. if not, you might want to put it in a more readily accessible place than someone's home
<abradley> like /mnt?
<abradley> is /mnt meant for mounts?
<wxl> yeah
<abradley> ok, thanks
<abradley> thanks a lot
<wxl> np
<wxl> abradley: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/20/explanation-of-the-ubuntu-linux-file-structure-ubuntu-all-versions/
<wxl> oh even better:
<wxl> !files | abradley
<ubottu> abradley: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<abradley> I've been trying to use autofs to mount an nfs share for two hours
<abradley> to no avail
<wxl> i use autofs but not for nfs
<wxl> sshfs in fact
<wxl> it's quite lovely :)
<wxl> abradley: you saw this, i'm assuming? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs#EXAMPLE:_Auto-mounting_an_NFS_share
<wxl> just use /media instead of /nfs in /etc/auto.master
<wxl> otherwise you need to create /nfs
<wxl> well i guess you wouldn't need to
<wxl> that's right; i forget that autofs will create it
<abradley> wxl, yes, that's what I'm using
<abradley> ....to no avail
<wxl> what results are you having?
<abradley> I'm having some sort of permissions issue
<abradley> paste coming
<wxl> k
<abradley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6325744/
<abradley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6325746/
<abradley> I've manually created /mnt/nfs/vol1
<abradley> when running autofs hides /mnt/nfs/vol1
<wxl> yeah don't create it
<wxl> it will do it for you
<wxl> or should
<ianorlin> maybe it mounted it somewhere else?
<abradley> I'll check
<abradley> cannot find mounted anywhere
<wxl> so mount doesn't return anything?
<abradley> http://i.imgur.com/bZ4Ba9O.png
<wxl> cuz you SHOULD see something like freenas2.rxbenefits.local:/mnt/vol1 on /mnt/nfs/vol1 type nfs or something of the sort
<abradley> http://i.imgur.com/r8FE3vk.png
<wxl> do you see the same effects if you actually ls the directory?
<abradley> interesting
<wxl> btw you can do cool things like /exec -o cat /etc/autofs.master | pastebinit to reduce copying and pasting :)
<wxl> assuming you have pastbinit installed (which you should!)
<abradley> http://i.imgur.com/BVj61rt.png
<abradley> doesn't show in gui, shows in CLI
<abradley> good call
<wxl> right so maybe pcmanfm doesn't refresh
<wxl> which is new on me
<wxl> i thought it did
<abradley> shoot, ticket. bbiam
<wxl> k
<abradley> ok, pcmanfm is what I need to look into
<abradley> should I just grab a different fm?
<wxl> well like i was saying, it might be a bug
<wxl> perhaps specific to autofs
<wxl> go to your home directory in terminal and pcmanfm and make a new file (touch filename) and see if it pops up
<wxl> i believe it should
<wxl> i would myself but i'm not in front of the lubuntu machine at work
<abradley> yes
<abradley> should I just create this mnt in my home folder? is that my problem?
<abradley> in the user's home folder
<wxl> no, what i'm thinking is that pcmanfm wasn't build with autofs integration in mind and that may be the issue
<wxl> i would make a bug report and it'll get fixed in the future
<wxl> !bugs | abradley
<ubottu> abradley: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<abradley> forgive the dumb question, but F5 isn't the same "refresh" as your talking about is it?
<wxl> well yeah that will work
<abradley> I mean, with autofs running, F5 doesn't make vol1 pop up
<wxl> yeah that's a bug for sure
<wxl> anywho off to lunch
<abradley> so then this is def a pcmanfm issue?
<abradley> thanks a lot for hte tup
<wxl> yep, i'd say so
<abradley> the info
<wxl> making a bug for something that's not a pcmanfm issue is not bad, it'll just get reassigned
<wxl> either way, reporting the bug will make the fix happen one way or another
<ianorlin> I thought control r was refresh for pcmanfm
<abradley> I'm not sure that this is a fm issue
<abradley> ...
<abradley> check this out: http://i.imgur.com/iJw7GNs.png
<abradley> after startup, /mnt/nfs/vol1 is gone
<abradley> starting autofs cannot create it
<abradley> it was there at reboot
<abradley>  /mnt and /mnt/nfs both owned by root
<abradley> for some reason, this process must be repeated after every boot to get the mount to work. Somehow, autofs keeps deleteing the vol1 folder: http://i.imgur.com/y0gNBbk.png
<wxl> autofs takes control of the folder specified in /etc/auto.master
<wxl> so if you specify /mnt/nfs, while autofs is running you won't be able to do ANYTHING with nfs or anything inside it
<wxl> no matter if you're root or not
<abradley> the problem is that autofs deletes /mnt/nfs/vol1 at reboot
<abradley> because upon restart, /mnt/nfs/vol1 is gone
<abradley> well, I'm not sure autofs deletes it, but it something deletes it because it's gone upon reboot. I suspect autofs
<abradley> Is autofs supposed to delete a preexisting file?
<abradley>  /directory
<wxl> it should delete it when it's not on
<wxl> but assuming autofs starts at boot, you shouldn't have an issue
<wxl> abradley: do you have /etc/init/autofs.conf?
<wxl> if you don't that's probably the issue
<wxl> you should check to see if autofs is running when you reboot
<abradley> its there
<abradley> autofs runs at startup, yes
<wxl> and yet it seems to be misbehaving
<wxl> odd
<abradley> I haven't poked through autofs.conf. I'll do that in the morning. THanks for all your help.
<wxl> you can also check your logs
<wxl> sudo grep -ri autofs /var/log
<wxl> um
<wxl> sudo grep -ri autofs /var/log | less
<mellokin> Hello!
<mellokin> may I ask a tech question?  how do i go about making all scroll bars universally wider?
<mellokin> i'm specifially annoyed with the one in firefox atm, but if I can add something to a config file somewhere to make them universally bigger, that would be fine
#lubuntu 2013-10-30
<stevieg> Hello, I have an old ibm x41. I had ubuntu 13.10 on it and my audio worked fine. System was slow so I intsalled lubumtu and over wrote everything. Now my sound doesn't work at all. any ideas?
<holstein> !sound | stevieg
<ubottu> stevieg: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> i would open a terminal and run "aplay -l" and look for the sound device, the i would run "alsamixer" and trust no labels, tweaking everything
<stevieg> I will give that a try, thank you
<DevZero> i'm trying to resurrect an old dell 2400 for a senior citizen who only wants to surf a few websites...however, the onboard graphics are very buggy on linux and flash (i.e. youtube) is unwatchable.  so i want to buy a refurb card for it, but am not sure about compatibility.  how does someone know definitively if something is compatible in these situations with older hardware?  specifically, i'd like to know if this c
<ianorlin> minitube?
<ianorlin> for youtube if flash isn't work
<DevZero> ianorlin: interesting...never heard of that app
<DevZero> but this system will be going to someone else...an older person who's probably going to want to watch youtube on a browser
<DevZero> and browse the web which is full of flash
<Unit193> DevZero: Let me guess, purple and green and wrong shape?
<DevZero> would rather just buy a card and forget about it
<DevZero> Unit193: yes exactly
<Unit193> http://paste.openstack.org/show/dTlOS3fXHicAmVG9hyuo as /etc/X11/xorg.conf  or you can just get the new card. :)
<DevZero> Unit193: the solution is simple as that, huh?
<Unit193> DevZero: Your card is getting set to 16bit color, flash doesn't know how to handle that.
<DevZero> Unit193: it's not even a card, it's just the crappy onboard graphics, but i get your point
<DevZero> i'll probably opt for getting a card, but that's good information to know
<DevZero> Unit193: do you think the card in my link will work with the mobo?
<Unit193> DevZero: There was no link, you were cut off at "i'd like to know if this "
<DevZero> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130773
<ianorlin> if there is even a slot
<DevZero> ianorlin: lol...yeah...three, in fact
<DevZero> ianorlin: in case you're curious: ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-products/esuprt_desktop/esuprt_dimension_desktops/dimension-2400_service%20manual_en-us.pdf
<DevZero> tech specs should be on pg 28
<YaMoonSun> Hey people; How's it going?
<YaMoonSun> I'm having a bit of a problem with my camera; Is this the place to get assistance?
<IAmNotThatGuy> YaMoonSun, Shoot it oit
<IAmNotThatGuy> s/oit/out
<YaMoonSun> Gotcha mate; It's a lifecam-5000, and I can't get the audio to work on tinychat. The video is fine. If I enable both I get neither.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Audio and video are two different drivers
<IAmNotThatGuy> btw, you are able to play music right?
<YaMoonSun> Just.. In general? I have yet to download an mp3. I'm watching a video though, and the audio's coming in just fine.
<YaMoonSun> The audio and video are coming from the same device though; I was surprised that Linux detected the cam at all
<YaMoonSun> Better something than nothing
<IAmNotThatGuy> Okay... What version of java are you having?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Just wondering whether it is a Java or a browser issue
<YaMoonSun> I'm.. Unaware. I may have failed to install it, but if so I have no idea how Tinychat is funtioning.
<YaMoonSun> Using the latest firefox
<YaMoonSun> Java wasn't installed manually, so if it's not built in, I don't have it.
<YaMoonSun> They offered me a taz file and I need a deb
<IAmNotThatGuy> you can check the version by running java -version in terminal
<YaMoonSun> k
<YaMoonSun> I don't think i have it, lol
<IAmNotThatGuy> hehe... Just install it from the software center and get back to us if you still have issues :]
<IAmNotThatGuy> and I'd suggest you to check the flash player too...
<YaMoonSun> I have the latest flash player (From the LSC) but I don't see java in there
<YaMoonSun> Do I get it from java.com?
<genii> Should be part of the metapackage lubuntu-restricted-extras
<IAmNotThatGuy> http://openjdk.java.net/install/
<YaMoonSun> Cheers, it's downloading.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Okies.. Just let us know about the outcome of the installation :]
<YaMoonSun> How long have you been using lubuntu? (Or are you?)
<IAmNotThatGuy> Not at work.... I use lxde in one of my desktops
<YaMoonSun> What's your primary OS, and what do you do? (Sorry for being nosy, just curious.)
<IAmNotThatGuy> YaMoonSun, you can join us in #lubuntu-offtopic ;]
<thehodapp> I'm not entirely sure how to report bugs to Lubuntu (it doesn't seem to be very straightforward always!!), but I thought I'd post this here. It seems there is a conflict with system-logind and xfce4-power-manager. I posted about it on askubuntu and got a good answer, but this shouldn't be a problem I think. http://askubuntu.com/questions/363510/power-button-in-lubuntu-13-10-will-not-suspend/368306?noredirect=1#368306
<brainwash> thehodapp: bug 1222021
<ubottu> bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "xfce4-power-manager does not inhibit systemd from handling buttons and lid events" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222021
 * Unit193 knew it, did a lastlog and didn't see it though.
<thehodapp> awesome thank you
<YaMoonSun> Good afternoon; I can't seem to cam up on TinyChat with my Microsoft Lifecam-5000. Adobe and Java appear to be up to date, and the camera is being detected, but no display.
<ianorlin> do you have flash
<ianorlin> as that is waht tinychat uses
<YaMoonSun> Yes, that was the first thing I installed after the OS installed.
<ianorlin> does gucview work?
<ianorlin> connecting to view works fine right?
<YaMoonSun> Yeah, no problems, but I have yet to record anything with sound.
<ianorlin> arecord -t 10 can see if mic is working or you can agian test in gucview and what browser are you using
<YaMoonSun> Firefox 25 for ubuntu
<YaMoonSun> arecord is a 3rd party softwrae?
<wxl> YaMoonSun: no, it's part of alsa
<YaMoonSun> I'm fairly new, and I can't find it; It's in the software center?
<ianorlin> no in terminal
<wxl> nope, you have it already
<ianorlin> or you can use gucview for gui
<YaMoonSun> gucview + firefox = Too much CPU usage - I have to kill the task.
<YaMoonSun> Nevermind, it freezes regardless.
<YaMoonSun> This is crap; I was able to cam up twice, I don't know why it's being such a little bitch.
<YaMoonSun> My clock switched itself to military standard time; Why, and how do I change it back.
#lubuntu 2013-10-31
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CustomizingTheClock
<YaMoonSun> So this is default and I never realized because I wake up at obscene hours? Fair enough. Thanks for the link.
<YaMoonSun> Why doesn't xfburn detect/burn .mp3 files?
<ianorlin> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<YaMoonSun> Cheers; Much love. Thanks for the support.
<YaMoonSun> So I managed to get the .mp3s burned, but the disc isn't being detected by my cd player. Why so?
<Mozybonz> Am I correct by lubuntu 12.04 is still suported for 5 yrs. In the way of kernel & security updates?
<ianorlin> no lxde updates though
<Mozybonz> K thnx
<YaMoonSun> How do you check system info to see what version you're running as well as specs?
<SexyGal> Can somebody help me with this printer problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/367867/hp-deskjet-1050a-does-not-print-or-scan-in-lubuntu
<SexyGal> Can somebody help me with this printer problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/367867/hp-deskjet-1050a-does-not-print-or-scan-in-lubuntu
<bobobob> hey guys, I am having trouble getting clipboard integration to work between lubuntu guest and virtualbox.  Has anyone fixed this before?
<wxl> never had the issue before bobobob
<wxl> i see #vbox is helping you out, i'd work with that
<melodie> bobobob I can help perhaps
<melodie> maybe
<wxl> i can reiterate: i've used virtualbox on lubuntu and had no problem with bidirectional clipboard
<melodie> do you have vbox-guest-utils installed as well as the extentions?
<bobobob> k, started to think it might be lubuntu differences in something from ubuntu proper...
<melodie> bobobob you are used to configuring it, right?
<bobobob> just the additions
<melodie> you have installed the guest additions?
<bobobob> yes
<melodie> inside the host you could also add vbox-guest-utils and vbox-guest-x11 for the screen resolution if not done yet
<bobobob> you mean the extension pack?
<bobobob> yep screen resolution is working fine
<bobobob> :D
<bobobob> host is mac os x
<wxl> yeah you're probably best handled by #vbox at that point bobobob
<bobobob> lol
<bobobob> k fixt
<wxl> um
<wxl> i don't see any mention of guest additions for os x
<bobobob> no...host is os x, guest is lubuntu
<bobobob> clipboard integration finally working
<bobobob> dragndrop: no  clipboard yes.  Had to install extension pack for some odd reason...don't recall having to do that before
<melodie> bobobob before was different then :D
<bobobob> apparently...LOL!  :D
<melodie> I think we have an open source version and the extention pack is not free (free for use, not open source)
<bobobob> ah
<bobobob> sudo auto mounted shared folders work in lubuntu 13.10?
<bobobob> *should
<wxl> everything should work
<wxl> and if it doesn't, you should probably bug #vbox :)
<bobobob> wxl: thanks, wasn't sure what I was shooting for...what was available...thanks
#lubuntu 2013-11-01
<Trabble> every time I login to lubuntu it asks me to authenticate before logging into my wifi network
<Trabble> then it keeps asking me for the network password every time...is there a way to fix that?
<jarnos> Is that GUVCViewer a joke? I could not record a proper video by it.
<igorvs_> привет всем. Есть специалисты по серверам?
<igorvs_> А веб разработчики?
<igorvs_> ладно, вопрос снят. Всем успехов.
<mati75> ета версия системы скорее на компьютерах, а не серверов
<mati75> nice
<mati75> he's gone
<Mehdinefrance> Bonjour
<Mehdinefrance> je ne suis pas familier des webchats...
<hateball> hello
<hateball> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Mehdinefrance> sorry
<Mehdinefrance> I take it in english so
<Mehdinefrance> I need some help concerning Lubuntu installation on a Mac Powerbook G4
<hateball> No harm done, just informing :)
<Mehdinefrance> I downloaded the last image disc for Mac PowerPc
<Mehdinefrance> I can boot on the DVD but I am facing some screen display troubles
<Mehdinefrance> the installing window is not displaying properly
<Mehdinefrance> do you think I can get some help here ?
<Mehdinefrance> maybe there is a specific channel for getting help ?
<heed_> failed to download repo. info, did update manager :c
<ozbrk> hi guys
<ozbrk> I want to remove or disable pcmanfm
<ozbrk> how can I do it
<ozbrk> (disable: I read something about that and they said if I remove pcmanfm it removes all entire lubuntu with the package)
<ozbrk> anyone ?
<holstein> ozbrk: what are you trying to accomplish? you dont have to remove it to use another filemanager.. you can search for whatever packages you like in whatever package manager you choose and try removing what you like.. you'll see what will be removed as well
<ozberk> huy guys are there any ırc channels for google chrome
<holstein> might find a community channel for chromium.. chrome is not an open community project
<holstein> http://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<holstein> https://developers.google.com/chrome/`
<ozberk> holstein thanks for help but both of those links have 404 Not Found
<ozberk> error
<holstein> ozberk: those are on your end
<ozberk> thanks for the help enyway :)
<ozberk> anyway*
<holstein> ozberk: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/developers.google.com/chrome/
<ozberk> :S
<ozberk> wow
<ozberk> that's a cool service
<heed> lubuntu keeps crashing
<holstein> heed: not for me
<ianorlin> heed what in particular?
<heed> the whole computer, can't even get capslock to blink the light ;-;
<heed> im running 12.04 as well
<holstein> heed: i would test the hardware at that point.. make sure the memory passes, and test with a live CD to rule out the hard drive
<holstein> i would try lubuntu 13.10.. lubuntu 12.04 is not officially supported
<heed> awrite -_- tyvm - to the downloads 8D
#lubuntu 2013-11-02
<ozbrk> hi guys how can I mke thunar as a deaflut file manager on 13.10
<ozbrk> hi guys
<ozbrk> I'm looking for the different styles for my lubuntu
<ozbrk> how can I find them
<Hyuristyle> how could i reduce temperature on Lubuntu?
<Hyuristyle> the temperatures are high, even when running only the system
<ozbrk> hmm
<ozbrk> are you sure there is no problem on your system
<ozbrk> not the OS
<ozbrk> the mechanical problem
<Hyuristyle> don't seems to be, i logged in on windows 8 and the temperatures were low
<Hyuristyle> the minimum on Lubuntu was 56 and the maximum was 70
<Hyuristyle> on windows 8 was around 47
<Hyuristyle> now is 54º C
<Hyuristyle> and CPU is at 1%
<Hyuristyle> (on Lubuntu, 13.10)
<ozbrk> hmm
<ozbrk> well I don't have any answer with my knowleage
<Hyuristyle> ok, thanks anyway
<Hyuristyle> just an additional information: is a Notebook, Asus
<Hyuristyle> intel processor
<Hyuristyle> the "Temperature Monitor" also shows this:
<Hyuristyle> /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/: 27
<Hyuristyle> /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone1/: 54
<Hyuristyle> /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone2/: 52
<SixtyFold> what is the most current long term release?
<SixtyFold> 12.04?
<Unit193> There isn't one for Lubuntu.
<Unit193> 14.04 will be the first.
<SixtyFold> ahh
<SixtyFold> is there any complications upgrading from 12.04 to 13.10 or should i just burn a new .iso of 13.10?
<Unit193> Hyuristyle: cpufreq-info can tell you what governor you're using.
<Unit193> SixtyFold: No idea, generally you do one at a time.
<SixtyFold> then ill just DL and burn a new .iso i guess, lol
<Hyuristyle> "sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils" ?
<Hyuristyle> Unit193: do you know what could cause high temperatures?
<Unit193> I'm trying to indicate that if the cpu isn't in powersave or ondemand, it could cause it to heat some...
<Hyuristyle> humm
<Hyuristyle> i've installed jupiter from the webup8's launchpad, when the system started a massaged appeared: "on demand mode", but the temperatures are the same and the applet doesn't appear
<Hyuristyle> seems to be at least running because python started
<Hyuristyle> and running through the terminal: no errors
<ZeThomas> hey, can anybody help me, I made a bootable usb with the lubuntu iso (via unetbootin), but my computer doesn't boot in it
<Hyuristyle> tell more about your computer
<Hyuristyle> UEFI BIOS? It has windows 8 on it too?
<Hyuristyle> Unit193: "current policy: frequency should be within 1.20 GHz and 2.30 GHz. The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use within this range."
<Hyuristyle> seems to be running at on demand, really
<Junka> lubuntu 13.10 disappointed me
<Junka> it is unstable, bugs everywhere
<jrou6> hi :)
<Junka> hi
<jrou6> on lubuntu 13.10 pidgin when i minimize it then bring it back up it's all choppy any idea's?
<zero_coder> hello
<zero_coder> my lubuntu is freezing at times
<zero_coder> i am running lubuntu 13.10
<greeter> hmm i wish i had seen what zero_coder said sooner. mine does that periodically too, although a reboot fixes everything right up when that happens
<SonikkuAmerica> greeter: Hmm?
<greeter> zero_coder was in here saying his/her lubuntu froze sometimes. mine does that on occasion too but when i reboot it's generally fine
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmm.
<greeter> i'm running it on an ancient computer with a hard drive that apparently is failing, so i'm not surprised mine does that at times
<SonikkuAmerica> Mayans, Aztecs, Olmecs?
<greeter> lol beats me. i will admit ubuntu has run much more smoothly than fedora lately, which for some reason has been growing progressively more upset with my hardware
<ianorlin> I have one where the hard drive has failed and I now boot it with plop and an external hard drive each time
<greeter> what is plop?
<ianorlin> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/intro.html
<greeter> hmm let's take a look. i might need it, in a few years lol
<greeter> smart has been saying my hard drive has been failing for over a year now. in that time a whole 34 sectors have gone bad. so i'm a bit skeptical that the failure is as imminent as claimed
<ianorlin> you might not if you can boot from usb
<greeter> there is a bios option for booting from a usb device, but i'm not sure if that means an external hard drive or any usb file storage device
<ianorlin> I think it can be external hard drive but I installed on external hard drive
<greeter> i do have a spare hard drive lying around that i can play around with in case it does fail. just reinstall lubuntu and i'll be fine :-)
<greeter> it's an ancient hard drive that i think had knoppix installed on it back in 2006 and hasn't been used in the mean time. modern software might shock it too much :-S
<Stretchy> Hi everyone...
<Stretchy> I'm having some difficulty getting my Wireless to work.
<Stretchy> would anyone be able to give me assistance with setting up my wireless on my Powerbook PPC that I just installed Lubuntu on.  currently I'm on the internet via ethernet.
<BossTVGames> hello guys im having some trouble with skype could anyone help me
<Stretchy> I am having an issue getting wireless to work on my system that I just installed Lubuntu on
<Stretchy> Hello?
<BossTVGames> i asked a question but still havnt got an answer either
<BossTVGames> I guess this isnt the place to ask guestions
<Stretchy> Apparently not...
<Stretchy> I doubt I would be able to help...
<BossTVGames> idk
<Stretchy> I may...but it's a slim chance...newby
<BossTVGames>  im having some trouble with skype could anyone help me
<BossTVGames> Ive been using lubuntu for about  1 month now
<Stretchy> are you just starting with skype?  I've used it before, just not on my laptop
<Stretchy> I only just began using Lubuntu...I'm trying to get my wireless to work and can't quite figure it out...
<BossTVGames> Im using skype on my laptop and I havent had this problem before
<BossTVGames> Have you tried to go at the bottum at the task bar thing and click the bar thing and click your internet
<Stretchy> I apparently don't have to correct firmware installed yet...I installed b43legacy but I can't seem to see it...I'm going to try something but it requires a restart...best of luck with your question
<BossTVGames> thanks!
<BossTVGames> ANYONE HERE?!
<BossTVGames> Im going to leave this lubuntu distro and go back to linux lite
<BossTVGames> see yah people that cant help with support
#lubuntu 2013-11-03
<ZeThomas> hey,  i try to boot from live cd, but after the splash, all i get is a black screen. i can C-A-F1 to tty1 alright. nomodeset is added.
<Fabio> Ciao Ragazzi, Buongiorno. Ho da poco installato Lubuntu 13.04 sul mio Netbook ed ho un problema con la stampante. Non viene riconosciuta. Ho anche scaricato il driver ufficiale dal sito Canon ma non c'è stato nulla da fare, continua a non funzionare. Qualche suggerimento?
<Fabio> Hi guys! I'm using Lubuntu 13.04 and I got some problem with my printer Canon. It does not work. I downloaded the official driver as well but nothing comes out. Any suggestion?
<cozzo91> bonjour à tous
<cozzo91> quelqu'un s'y connait avec linux live usb creator ?
<bludonnaku> what is the name of the gui tool to manage users in lubuntu? (exact name of package)
<bludonnaku> nobody around? :)
<ianorlin> I am not sure but know how to look
<ianorlin> users-admin is what it seems to be called
<bludonnaku> thank you
<ianorlin> grr left before I realized the U was capitalized
<Stretchy> I'm having an issue with sound drivers for Hydrogen...I'm on a PPC
<Stretchy> Whenever I start up Hydrogen it says "Error starting audio driver"
<Stretchy> anybody home?
<holstein> too bad... thats not a driver issue at all.. thats a JACK audio issue
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> next time :)
<Joshuan> anyone have packet tracer installed?
#lubuntu 2014-10-27
<Garbonzo> hi all, anyone using the ocamlfuse google drive client?
<Garbonzo> hi, anyone using the ocamlfuse google drive client?
<Garbonzo> just creating my launchpad profile in order to volunteer. Please can someone advise on PGP keys?
<Guest12343> Hello?
<Garbonzo> hi
<onla> Hi. Looking for hidden autostart apps. wicd network manager is starting up eventhough I untagged the wicd tray app which was listed on the app found from menu
<onla> the app is not here /home/v/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<onla> looked at bunch of other files called autostart that I found from searching /
<onla> my lubuntu is acting up on many other areas too. I did software update for the first time in many months, it updated dozens of apps. I have 14.04
<testdr> onla: dont know it till know - only did notice some things are fighting against each other. There is normal upstart starting jobs, then x11, then openbox, then lxde and so on. For example the light-locker user-settings will only activated if the user changes the settings and forces the save.
<onla> I tried to remove that light-locker thing earlier too. I got this weird problem now that after some time of idle I am locked out of my accoun when I type in pw and log back in, the screen goes black and I can't do anything but to power off pc. I tried ctrl+alt+ldel, ctrl alt f1-f7 ctrl alt esc..
<onla> but that is another problem
<onla> is there generally less weird problems and things fighting each other in the regular ubuntu installation?
<testdr> onla: ctrl+alt+ldel for shuting down X11 is disabled in the default settings since some time - you have to enable it to use it
<testdr> onla: the problem of fighting configurations is old - it started a long time ago with kde and gnome and their tries to offer users system-configurations with easy gui but inside with some cryptic konfigurations (different bus-systems ...)
<testdr> onla: as the user, you are free to choose - not only the kind of software to make it better or worse, it depends too on the hardware. Light-locker may show no problems for some users and other may live better without it and using older xscreenaver and its locking feature.
<Garbonzo> hello, have created a launchpad account, signed and sealed in blood... who should I contact about volunteering?
<hateball> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Garbonzo> I'm not a dev, sadly :-( More capable in an FPAC (Finger Paint And Crayons) role, or writing docs, etc.
<Garbonzo> I think the Documentation or Communications teams are possibilities though...
<onla> I really need to find out what locks my session. After 1 0minutes of idle my session gets locked and I can't log back in
<onla> so I practically need to reboot after 10minutes of idle
<onla> also like I said, I looked at around 10 different autostart files, and none is showing anything that would be related to some lock screen apps or such. I used to have lubuntu 13.x here with different user and when I got locked out and I chose reboot, it said that there was still users logged in. Did that mean the root user, or is my old user there as a phtantom from lubuntu 13? I have the old user with diff username still existing
<testdr> onla: that sounds like laptop usage problems. If you are using a laptop with power-saving problems, the only way to solve is to disable every thing until you have more info about your hardware/software combination and whether there are special solutions or not. Is it a laptop?
<onla> no
<onla> desktop pc or what they call it
<onla> actually there are bunch of applications that are  autostarted after I did the software updating thing
<onla> I used to have some 3 icons in tray, but after updating something, now there are some 10
<testdr> onla: what hardware? Mainboard, cpu, graka -- the output of lspci, lsusb, cpuinfo and post the url of the pastebin-service you uploads this output (dont post multi lines here in the irc)
<onla> I did set to my grub some noblank=10 or some setting long ago
<testdr> onla: if you have a misconfigured update - you should first try the desktop-live-version (its 14.04.1 lubuntu) to check if this runs without problems and then a clean install is the quickest way.
<onla> cpuinfo cmd not found
<onla> cat /proc/cpuinfo ok?
<testdr> onla: thats the problem - its time consuming like this to explain to you, that cpuinfo is content of a system-file
<testdr> onla: one workearound would be you install   "lshw"  (its not part of the default installed packets) - it generates an output of the hardware-specs
<onla> http://pastebin.com/URR3zqyG
<onla> I got some problems with usb wlan dongle, that sagem there. it got solved by replugging it. The problem was weird and maybe related to the whole usb hub cause the gamepad didnt work either. but this is probably another problem also :)
<onla> http://pastebin.com/y78uVc8w
<testdr> onla: you are using this combined amd-cpu+gpu (grafik) - i have read about some problems - but to find those would last some time - there were bug-reports for problems ! And therefore the first thing is really you have to check with a clean 14.04.1 version.
<onla> oh
<onla> I have so many confiugrations on this that I wouldn't want to do that
<onla> I have written down what I have confed though but hmm
<onla> but not all
<testdr> onla: you did not understand the usage of the ubuntu-live-version? It does not change your current software install - you boot it from an usb-stick!
<onla> ah that. Well I think it wouldn't reproduce my problems
<onla> or maybe that locking out user after idle even when the setting has not been set
<onla> but everything was just fine until 2 days ago :I
<testdr> onla: then use your backup of 2 days ago
<onla> so I don't know what I would test in that live cd, because I would need to install all kind of apps that are generating these problems
<onla> start- system tools - software updater. I ran this, and it listed some 20-50 apps to be updated. I hadn't run that for maybe 4 months
<onla> or actually I hadn't run that at all
<onla> and I installed 14.04 maybe 4 months ago
<onla> by upgrading 13.x or 12.x
<onla> which I hadn't used
<onla> but I would think that it shouldnt be too difficult to pinpoint the location or a file that triggers these autostarting of applications among this app that makes my screen get locked
<testdr> onla: then do in a terminal (and paste the output thru pastebin):  sudo apt-get  update  &  sudo apt-get   upgrade
<onla> hmm.. thanks ok.. I gotta go now. I'll do that when I get back.. afk for some 2-6h
<testdr> onla: sorry - double &   :  sudo apt-get  update  &&  sudo apt-get   upgrade
<onla> ok
<onla> about my problem of session getting locked and when logging back in getting black screen and cant do nothing but poweroff pc: hmm, this time when I came back and logged in, it was a black screen for couple of seconds and then it logged back in and I don't need to boot.
<onla> however I got this message from ubuntu: sorry ubuntu 14.04 experienced an internal error. /usr/bin/Xorg package xserver-xorg-core 2.1.15.1-0ubuntu2.1 problem type: crash
<onla> I can send an error report, but I cannot copy paste the details from that window
<onla> can I somehow get this report copied?
<onla> trying the apt-get update and apt-get upgrade.. but my internet is really choppy.. getting disconnected every few minutes
<onla> hope the apt-get won't mind
<onla> at least it waited nicely now when I was not getting packets for a minute or so
<onla> 3g internet and my wlan dongle to receive that 3g is some cheap dx.com dongle which is not working too well always
<onla> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade <- this seemed to end operation without doing the upgrade, because my sources list is not working too well. W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/speed-dreams/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<onla> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<onla> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main amd64 Packages                          404  Not Found
<onla> ok I removed couple errs and now it did the apt-get upgrade too. Only upgraded libxml2 libxml2:i386 python-libxml2
<onla> Have a long list of "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:" Should I apt-get autoremove them?
<testdr> onla: all those errors only prove you have a bigger problem - you should really consider a fresh install - maybe on some free space, you only need 30-40GB for a new install and first check if there are really no special hardware/software quirks to solve.
<testdr> onla: and cause you were offline some short time - from your cpuinfo, thats crazy. It looks like you are running full-speed all the time, maybe you forgot to enable cpu-cool+quiet in bios?
<onla> or not! I did apt-get update now again, and there were no 404 or errors. I just removed the speed-dreams and other apps source. That 404 concerning some basic ppa.launchpad was no more there, maybe because my internet didnt get cut during the update process
<onla> hmm? actually I have reseted my bios just couple days ago because of another problem
<onla> so there might be some strange settings there
<testdr> onla: i did not say you may be lucky to get your system fixed - its only there may be more problems around you dont notice or did mention
<onla> maybe I should check bios about that cpu-cool+quiet thing. I thought I went thru all the settings there. Not sure if I find it
<onla> How did you see that kinda thing from the cpuinfo? :s
<testdr> onla: cool+quiet is no strange settings -- you can disable it and thats the default for most bios - but you have to enable it for coolinig your cpu and not runnint in cooling-problems soon.
<testdr> onla: all cores running at full mhz speed --
<onla> hmm
<testdr> onla: that only happens with heavy workload
<onla> I earlier was wondering the noise
<onla> then I installed some app to control speeds
<testdr> onla: the noise maybe your ventilator cooling and running on full speed
<onla> pwmconfig
<testdr> onla: i am off for some minutes
<onla> I try find that cool and quiet thing thanks
<onla> I go check now
<onla> it was set to auto. I changed to enabled, but still getting noise from coolers
<onla> https://twitter.com/vn12321/status/526758434403016704
<onla> did my twitter link come here? My modem said I was disconnected while I pressed enter with that
<onla> http://pastebin.com/AqvdQR3W
<onla> this cpus at 3200 seems serious to me
<onla> maybe I really should try some live cd.
<onla> I have only some micro sd adapter where I can put 2 or 4gb micro sd card. Which program would you use to create a bootable live cd of ? and you would suggest 14.04 for that?
<onla> so I could check cpuinfo on live cd if it has 3200
<onla>  clean 14.04.1 version.
<onla> what do you think of ubuntu 14.10 if I try 14.04.1 live cd first
<onla> maybe I shuld prefer 14.04, because some things I want to install may not be available for 14.10
<Gyndawyr_> hello lubuntu people
<Gyndawyr_> What is the release cycle for lubuntu like/when is 15.04 due to come out, and will it have LXQt?
<joern> hi Gyndawyr_
<ianorlin> 15.04 is out next april
<Gyndawyr_> damn that's ages away
<ianorlin> the 15 part is for 2015
<ianorlin> and the .04 part is for april
<joern> the decision for LXQt is still in question
<Gyndawyr_> heh... it was worth a try, asking :)
<joern> but you can already try LXQt
<joern> if that is what you want ;-)
<Gyndawyr_> can I get an installer that has it as the default, though?
<joern> not yet
<joern> there are 2 PPAs for it
<Gyndawyr_> I shall wait till April then
<ianorlin> there is a way to get it from the mini installer but that is a bit tricky
<Gyndawyr_> one more question: Will lubuntu fit on a tiny 8GB SSD?
<ianorlin> yes
<joern> Lubuntu needs a bit more than 4 GB, I think
<ianorlin> but be warned if you download lots of stuff you could fill up quickly
<Gyndawyr_> I only plan on getting a few things
<Gyndawyr_> right now I'm running arch linux but I've not used this PC since 2013 and I'm supposed to have updated it once a week...
<Gyndawyr_> It's probably worth admitting that arch linux is too hard for me...
<Gyndawyr_> thanks for the info everyone
<zy3pD> no problem
<onla> okay. With ubuntu 14.04.1 the cpuinfo shows 800.00 mhz on all cores. I think I had that earlier too. Maybe the upgrade couple days ago messed this up also
<onla> I am testing a new wlan adapter, but the ubuntu live cd couldn't get it online, and I am troubleshooting that now
<testdr> onla: check type of wlan-chipset - some firmware is not in the default installed pakets - you have to install it extra, cause of copyright issues
<onla> I saved my dmesg and lspci to the live cd's Documents folder, but now when I booted to my lubuntu, I can't locate the files :OD
<onla> lspci showed it on ubuntu live cd
<onla> 03:07.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette]/ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01)
<testdr> onla: you should more test the live-cd-version - you have to save files permanent to the mounted usb-stick-space
<onla> ye I thought I saved them to the usb disk and I could access them here on lubuntu but apparently not. Maybe I  boot again and save them to other drive :)
<onla> but I wonder why this above mentioned network controller didn't load on the ubuntu live cd, but does load automatically on this lubuntu 14.04
<onla> I just plugged into my pc and booted lubuntu for the first time an half hour ago and lubuntu recognized and connected internet with it automatically.. ubuntu live cd didn't. I think the dmesg has some info on it, but I guess I need to boot to check
<Garbonzo> difference between the livecd kernel and the as-installed kernel?
<testdr> onla: you did read what i wrote? The default pakets have not additional firmware - you can add those to the live-cd with apt-get
<onla> so earlier I have installed some additional firmware to my lubuntu that covered this card
<testdr> Garbonzo, onla some firmware is in the linux-firmware-nonfree paket and not in the default live-cd-version
<onla> ok
<Garbonzo> right you are testdr. was just guessing -- better i stay out of this one!
<testdr> to get it - do a:  sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<onla> uname -r on this lubuntu says: 3.13.0-37-generic  <- should I check if this is differing on live cd, is that what garbonzo you mean?
<Garbonzo> well, more thinking about what drivers are installed...
<Garbonzo> but like i said, better i butt out now :-)
<testdr> onla: the live-cd-version has an older linux-kernel - there were already updates - but this is not the reason. Your installed version may already use the necessary firmware for the wlan-chipset.
<testdr> onla: but your problem - as far as i remember - was not the wlan-support, it was the blackout of the monitor like some heavy wrong powersave-missusage
<ianorlin> it could be underclocking if speedstep is on
<onle> i connected my phone here
<ianorlin> it saves on power
<testdr> ianorlin: i dont know - his cpuinfo showed all cores running with full-speed - either wrong bios-setting or no cpu-governer set
<onla> I have set some settings with pwmconfig and also in my memo I have added lines on cpufreqd and cpufrequtils, but not sure if I did something with them
<testdr> ianorlin: i dont know what happens if those get to hot - cause his mainboard uses the amd-cpu with builtin grafic for screenoutput
<onla> I tried to slow down my fans and cpu in fact at that time. I can run pwmconfig now and see what I did. I think I just added the defaults
<testdr> onla: thats why i suggested a fresh install - its very time-consuming to get down to all those things you might have changed to fix something ...
<onla> and it actually slowed my fans at least
<onla> ye well it's two edged sword, because there are tons of things I  have investigated and done, and which I have to redo if I clean install :)
<onla> and I had to ask help with those things, as I can't manage them alone maybe
<testdr> onla: easy thing - you only need a list of all changes you have done and one can check what might be crucial and what not?
<onla> one of the recent problems was getting the hdmi audio to work. Actually on the ubuntu live cd dmesg I saw problems with hdmi audio there too. Also the live cd recognized the 2nd monitor strangely
<onla> but maybe ye
<onla> 'xset s off &' <- I wonder what this was about
<onla> looking at my memo
<testdr> that was shit - a try to disable the x11 screensaver-feature with a background job
<onla> ah, it's about putting monitor to sleep
<testdr> no - read man xset
<testdr> s is for screensaver and its timing
<onla> okhay, I boot and try sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree and see if the pci card gets recognized. uname -r was 3.13.0-37-generic (check with my phones log)
<onla> though do I need to do some modprobe thing, or reboot the live cd to have it affect
<testdr> onla: if you use an usb-stick for the live-cd-version - you can install the live-cd-version on this usb-stick with a permanet-space to store changes for later runs
<testdr> onla: you can even download the linux-firmware-nonfree paket to the usb-stick and install the paket direct from this usb-stick
<onla> yea I used the startup disk creator and used the default setting of using 1gb in stored in reserved extra space.. for this I thought when I saved the files to the /home/ubuntu/Documents on the liveUSB, I could access them from my lubuntu but no
<testdr> onla: but i would suggest to do a little google-query about your wlan-chipset (i have not done this yet)
<onla> yea good point I didn't realize I can'ät apt-get from that live cd :p
<testdr> onla: no - this permanent space is not available, its kind of encrypted
<onla> but on the liveusb I can access my other hard disks, so can I download that file to one of those and run from there?
<onla> but yes you are talking about permanent changes thing
<onla> I guess I would need to install it again and again if I didn't store permanently
<testdr> onla: you guess right
<onla> but Ill just try without permanent thing at first :)=
<onla> but in that startup app that one option that I used kinda tells me that I have 1gb of permanent storage in the stick
<onla> that default.. 1gb of settings saved to extra space
<onla> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/linux-firmware-nonfree/download
<onla> this I guess
<onla> after installing it, will the pci card find the driver it was missing automatically, or do I need modprobe
<onla> I reboot, my phone is connected here
<ianorlin> It should find it automatically on reboot
<onle> but i cant reboor because the live cd storage is not permanent on this
<onle> so testdr foresee all this that i need the permanent storage thing?
<onle> would think there is a way for the pci device to try reload and look again without boot
<onle> oh the encrypted data stays. i booted and it works now cool thanks:)
<onle> hmm what else i should first try on this live cd before actually installing
<testdr> check your hardware -
<onlaz> http://pastebin.com/ubVMwuHW This on live cd now from where I am gonna work from - dmesg, cpuinfo, lspci and lsusb.
<onlaz> this ubuntu is weird, lubuntu more familiar. Trying to configure my 2nd monitor
<onlaz> i installed catalyst control center on lubu. Maybe I find smth from the native
<onlaz> it recognizes my panasonic as 65 inch while it is 42. some 1cm from all edges are out of screen
<onlaz> what do you think about the line 151 onwards about bios thing_
<joern> onlaz: did you disable Overscan in the menu of your Panasonic?
<onlaz> nope. it is a plasma tv. Should I try
<onlaz> I check if I find something like that
<joern> yes, Overscan is a annoying.... "feature"
<joern> sometimes it's also called cinema mode or something
<onlaz> wow, at least audio from hdmi and from analog output is working nicely and can switch easily
<onlaz> quality of the tv screen is somehow bad
<onlaz> I cant find that setting. this is really old panasonic viera. Only can change aspect of screen and then some basic other settings
<onlaz> but it sounds like that this effect is something like that
<onlaz> thuogh on lubuntu I did not have this, oh well
<onlaz> fans are so noisy. Im not sure maybe it was the pwmconfig that I managed to make them less noisy. they noisy on this live cd even when 800mhz cpu
<onlaz> I wonder if I could underclock my cpu from bios
<onlaz> or I can but without knowing about settings
<testdr> onlaz: only for shure: you did not use the LUbuntu-Live-ISO-14.04.1? -- You did use the desktop-ubuntu-version? You know there is the a LUbuntu Live-Version too - only if you want to go for a smaller, lighter windowmanager and dont need too much graphic eye-candys.
<testdr> onlaz: sorry if i am wrong - should go to "onla"
<onlaz> I used the Ubuntu desktop 14.04.1 version.. no im sorry running on multiple nicknames here
<onlaz> I am thinking of trying ubuntu instead of lubuntu this time maybe. Maybe this will have less conflicting apps and processes
<onlaz> at least dvb-t stick is working out of the box
<onlaz> seems like all important hardware working afaik
<testdr> onlaz: trying the live-version to check what would be appropriate for your setup/goals/needs is the idea of those versions. It does not take too long.
<onlaz> not sure how I test my gamepad. I use my gamepad as a mouse with qjoypad app, but dont bother to install it for live cd now
<onlaz> need to tweak that then again. Also need to install playonlinux to get hearthstone to run. There was also some problem with that too, and I might have needed to install something additionally
<onlaz> hmhmm then some more tweaks with autokey and gesture recog app using some other apps /) but gladly I have some info on what I did on those
<testdr> onlaz: if you need special configured linux-version - you should consider to install a fresh version only to a small part of your harddisk. So its possible to install another one and you can select at boot-time what version to run. For example i have a 32bit version installed to check for old games (32bit-only). But my normal running-version is a 64bit LUbuntu.
<onlaz> hmm
<onlaz> maybe
<onlaz> how about clean install and then install some things to it, and then make a backup of that moment, and then install more, and then come to that moment later when things start to fail_
<onlaz> is that what someone could do?
<onlaz> like a year later I go back to this backup, which after I would need to do apt-get upgrade and work from there?
<onlaz> I dont even know how that would be done
<onlaz> at least my internet has been less choppy with this new wlan adapter, or maybe the storm outside has eased, and the 3g is giving me the data I want
<Garbonzo> anyone i can ask about volunteering?
<edibile> anyone installed lxle 14.04.1 recently?  i can't find the option to change to the xp theme.  in fact, the desktop looks identical to ubuntu 14.04 LTS desktops on other machines.
<Unit193> Garbonzo: Have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved ?
<Unit193> edibile: LXLE support is in #lxle.
<edibile> there is noone there
<Garbonzo> unit193: yes. I've made a launchpad profile, signed the ubuntu code of conduct and all that. just wanted to weigh the options on which team to volunteer for...
<Unit193> Garbonzo: Ah, cool.  Generally you go with what you like to do the most, or where you think it specifically needs work.  Scratching an itch.
<Unit193> edibile: Doesn't change that LXLE isn't supported here, though.
<Garbonzo> unit193: makes sense. not much of a coder if at all, so would have to be around the communications or documentation teams...
<Unit193> silverlion: ^
<silverlion> Unit193: ???
<edibile> yeah, was hoping someone was familiar with it
<Garbonzo> silverlion, was curious about the docs and comms teams and volunteering for one of 'em
<silverlion> Garbonzo : lubuntu comms team is put on hold atm
<silverlion> but if there's a question, just shoot
<Garbonzo> ok, just read through and it looks quite forward-facing. can i put my name down for when it starts back up?
<silverlion> Garbonzo : got a launchpad profile?
<silverlion> then do subscribe to http://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-comms
<Garbonzo> a rudimentary one: https://launchpad.net/~olansa
<Garbonzo> silverlion: done. thanks!
<silverlion> Garbonzo : pls do sign the CoC via your profile
<silverlion> then I'll be able to handle your request immediatetly tonight
<Garbonzo> silverlion: oh, thought i had!
<silverlion> Garbonzo : and we need a wikipage of yours ;)
<Garbonzo> silverlion: argh, is there no end to your demands? :-)
<Garbonzo> but if you insist, of course...
<silverlion> Garbonzo : you're going to work with pros buddy ;)
<Garbonzo> then i shall tread carefully...
<silverlion> and as I don't know you yet so I'll have to get a feeling on what you are able to do ;)
<Garbonzo> absolutely. understood
<Garbonzo> are there any projects looming?
<silverlion> Garbonzo : now that we have released last week there are none
<Garbonzo> fair enough, i'll just watch and learn for now then
<silverlion> Garbonzo : tell me something about you so that I get to know you
<silverlion> maybe we should go PM for that
<Garbonzo> sure.
<silverlion> otherwise Unit193 will get mad at me ^^
<Garbonzo> heh :-)
<Unit193> PM or #lubuntu-offtopic, either works.
<silverlion> Garbonzo : I'll be online at least one hr from now on
<silverlion> so shoot away my friend
<onla> 23:13:26 < onla3> model nameI: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor 23:14:01 < Max_> that's 3.2 GHz, so it shouldn't be harmful to run at that                  frequency. 23:15:02 < Max_> CPUs will theoretically degrade faster when you run them at        higher frequencies, but it should be slow enough not to care               on the one it's actually designed to run at.
<onla> in response to testdr or who was it, who was concerned when he saw my cpuinfo and all cores running at 3.2ghz
<onla> the problem that it runs at maximum is that the cpufreq-info is stuck at this "current policy: frequency should be within 3.20 GHz and 3.20 GHz"
<onla> ok got it by editing manually these files  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu3/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq
#lubuntu 2014-10-28
<fishcooker> hello how to change ctrl alt T to another app let say "gmrun"
<Unit193> Edit ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<BlackGlasses> hi I want to install owncloud in lubuntu 14.04 but I'm not sure about the correct repositories, in owncloud they have a command to install but it says xubuntu
<BlackGlasses> sorry not 14.04,but 14.10
<fishcooker> just change lxterminal default with gmrun Unit193
<BlackGlasses> fishcooker: are you talking to me?
<Unit193> BlackGlasses: It's OBS, it says 'xUbuntu' does it not?  That's just what they do.
<Unit193> And even if it were for Xubuntu, same repos.
<BlackGlasses> Unit193: what is OBS?
<Unit193> The buildsystem/repo, etc they're using, IIRC.
<BlackGlasses> OBS = Obsolete?
<fishcooker> who are you BlackGlasses :p
<BlackGlasses> fishcooker:  I'm new here, just installed lubuntu on this netbook
<Unit193> BlackGlasses: No.
<fishcooker> im just drop by here
<BlackGlasses> Open Broadcast Server?
<BlackGlasses> I think I found what it means : Open Build Service?
<BlackGlasses> :)
<Unit193> BlackGlasses: It's not really relevant, but https://build.opensuse.org/.  But that's how they're recommending you install, and the ownCloud server component isn't in utopic, correct.
<BlackGlasses> i think its not
<BlackGlasses> ok i will try that... do you know if ownclowd server eats much memory (i don't want my netbook to become slow)?
<Unit193> Nope, don't know.  Putting it on a netbook?
<BlackGlasses> yes
<BlackGlasses> a netbook seems like a nice choice (it has low energy)
<BlackGlasses> to keep always on...
<BlackGlasses> i have to go sleep. THXS  guys!
<Gassho> in 14.04 with lxde the brightness app, guessing here, crashes or somehow fails to open a window so i can set my brightness as i please.  hi
<LinusTorvaldII> hi rafaellaguna
#lubuntu 2014-10-29
<entreri> hey there, any way to disable the login screen of lubuntu and let me directly boot into the desktop ?
<firebb> i want to auto start a command right after user's login, where should I add?
<holstein> firebb: i would just add it in the GUI.. the auto-start in the sessios
<holstein> session*
<firebb> holstein: where is auto-start?
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Autostart http://askubuntu.com/questions/81383/how-can-i-add-new-autostart-programs-in-lubuntu
<Unit193> There's a program in preferences for that, but generally drop a desktop file in .config/autostart/.
<Unit193> Err, or that, yes.
<firebb> how do i kill desktop? it keeps logout when login after I added an autostart program.
<firebb> why is recovery mode in lubuntu read only system? this is count-intuitive. i need to modify files in recovery mode.
<holstein> firebb: you can
<Unit193> There's an option to remount rw.
<firebb> how?
<holstein> "mount -rw -o remount /"
<Unit193> Isn't it -o rw,remount or something?
<firebb> holstein: thanks. now I want to undo desktop settings. which files should i delete?
<holstein> firebb: you can also load up a live CD, that may be more "intuitive" for you..
<holstein> firebb: i would just move all of my users .config or rename, and test.. so that i can revert..
<firebb> holstein: yeah liveCD i forget that
<firebb> how do i skip grub os selection phase?
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> firebb: i wouldnt "skip" it. you can set one as default and to boot quicker.. or "hide" grub.. etc
<Unit193> Hide, set to a countdown of 1 second.
<holstein> ^
<firebb> the grub.cfg file is auto generated. not mean to edit. how to set as default or hide?
<holstein> firebb: when i refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 , i see "The primary configuration file for changing menu display settings is called grub and by default is located in the /etc/default folder"
<holstein> "There are multiple files for configuring the menu - /etc/default/grub mentioned above, and all the files in the /etc/grub.d/ directory"
<Unit193> Or the scripts check for files in /etc/default/grub.d/ too, just have to name them correctly.
<holstein> yeah.. make a backup, and you can always revert
<entreri> hey guys, how can I disable the login screen and start a plain Xorg with an xterm ?
<entreri> without lxde
<Unit193> Add  text  to the boot options, but it isn't xterm, it's just a TTY.
<entreri> what boot option ?
<entreri> right now it boots automatically into lxde
<Unit193> In grub, to make it default edit /etc/default/grub and update-grub.
<entreri> oh I see, I'll try that thank you
<Unit193> Sure.
<firebb> now grub menu is hidden(it seems there is a quick flash), but there is long black screen after(10 sec something). is it normal?
<Unit193> Perhaps that's plymouth.
<ianorlin> it depends how fast your computer boots and your hard drive
<firebb> Unit193: plymouth? can i disable it?
<firebb> ianorlin: can you elaborate more?
<akis> hi all. i am running 14.04.1 on an old pc with only 4gb hd. i installed minimal lubuntu to save space but every time the system is being updated and new kernel&headers are installed my  hd looses about of 250mb of free space. is there any oprion to save space deleting older kernel's version or any other way?
<hateball> akis: apt-get autoremove
<hateball> I always run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y && sudo apt-get autoremove" personally ;f
<hateball> But that will clean out older kernels before you have rebooted to a new, so potentially that may leave you in a bad place
<zy3pD> hateball, i'm not sure if it is a good idea to run dist-upgrade
<hateball> zy3pD: I'm not saying it is. I'm saying it's what I do
<akis> hateball:  i dont think that apt-get autoremove removes older kernel's version
<hateball> akis: Not if you've upgraded the release for instance, then you have to remove them manually
<akis> that's right. how can i remove them manually through terminal?
<zy3pD> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<hateball> that's a nice oneliner
<zy3pD> ^^
<hateball> however it lists linux-libc also
<akis> i run this one already: sudo apt-get remove --purge $(dpkg -l 'linux-image-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d'). Is it ok too?
<zy3pD> think so
<hateball> just ls /boot to see if you have any crud left
<akis> i found it here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<akis> ls /boot returned only the last one 3.13.0.39 and gparted shows that i have free space.
<koell> akis: holy sh... O_o
<akis> koell: ???
<FatSpitfire> hi guys :)
<Avic> hello anyone
<firebb> "disable screen lock" seems not work
<beeez> Hi. I have an usb loudspeaker connected to my computer. But there is a problem: There are keys/buttons on the loudspekaer (volume up/down; mate) but they don't work. Can someone help me?
<beeez> I am using Lubuntu 14.04
<Adephit> hello
<Adephit> i want to install lubuntu in ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<Adephit> sudo apt-get install lubunu-desktop ?
<Adephit> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ?
<beeez> Adephit: Should work
<Adephit> thanks :-)
<Adephit> i see the photos and looks great
<testdr> Adephit: you can always install different windowmanager and desktop-tools in Ubuntu - but you should create a new user-account to make shure the old user-desktop-settings dont fight with the new ones
<Adephit> i will see lubunto :-) i hope that have a dark theme
<Adephit> howthe ~/.vnc/xstartup should look like?
<Adephit> i want to use it with vnc
<Adephit> startlubunto & or something?
<Adephit> startlubuntu & or something?
<Adephit> beez testdr
<Adephit> i have a gray screen
<Adephit> #!/bin/sh
<Adephit> # Uncomment the following two lines for normal desktop:
<Adephit> # unset SESSION_MANAGER
<Adephit> # exec /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<Adephit> #[ -x /etc/vnc/xstartup ] && exec /etc/vnc/xstartup
<Adephit> [ -r $HOME/.Xresources ] && xrdb $HOME/.Xresources
<wxl> !paste | Adephit
<ubottu> Adephit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Adephit> what i need to change here: http://pastebin.com/QF61inzy
<wxl> Adephit: need more info. what hardware? what version? what file is this? what are you trying to accomplish?
<Adephit> i have the ubuntu trusty with lubuntu installed + vnc4server in my server
<wxl> wait a minute
<Adephit> that is the ~/.vnc/xstartup -> to make lubuntu start with the vnc
<wxl> so it sounds like you have a vnc issue
<Adephit> perhaps in the file config
<wxl> Adephit: are you sure startlubuntu can actually run?
<Adephit> i don't know if is startlubuntu &
<Adephit> i think so...
<wxl> well you should try to run it.
<Adephit> i don't know how
<Adephit> in the vnc appears a gray screen
<Adephit> probably lubuntu its nor running
<wxl> what i'm saying is WITHOUT vnc try running it on that machine
<wxl> you could `sudo stop lightdm` to get out of the GUI
<Adephit> i'm in a server
<Adephit> i'm not at a sesktop
<Adephit> desktop*
<wxl> well it's one quick way to figure out if it's a command not found
<wxl> besides it's not like you can't plug a monitor into the server
<Adephit> thats why i'm using vnc...
<wxl> this might help Adephit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2222849
<Glamdring> How do I set keyboard shortcuts in Lubuntu?
<Glamdring> Actually, how feasible is it for a n00b to use a non-keyboard, non-mouse device for a given command? 'Cause what I really, really wanna do is use an ever-present gamepad to switch between desktops.
<Glamdring> Oh hey, I get it now. Still wondering about that second question, but Google finally turned up the answer I was looking for regarding keyboard shortcuts in general.
<holstein> Glamdring: you want to press a button on a USB controller and do something?
<Glamdring> Ideally.
<Glamdring> Yes.
<Glamdring> Although now that I think about it, that sounds like an incredibly bad idea.
<Glamdring> I mean, here I am playing a game with the pad, and I press the L1 key and bam, I'm in the browser window.
#lubuntu 2014-10-30
<Glamdring> I'm guessing you have nothing to dissuade me of that new conclusion?
<holstein> Glamdring: its all open. do what you like
<holstein> Glamdring: i would have to know more context to make a suggestion
 * Glamdring nods.
<Glamdring> Well, I certainly wouldn't want to make my USB controller uselsss as a gamepad. I've seen programs which can opt to "grab" the mouse, but... are they set up to also "grab" the controller?
<Glamdring> I'm talking above my pay grade.
<Glamdring> (Still, an openness to mistakes is the only way to learn.)
<Glamdring> Actually, what context do you need?
<holstein> Glamdring: just details.. may already be something doing what you are looking for
 * Glamdring nods.
<Glamdring> Well, I'd hardly be surprised if there were an appropriate keyboard shortcut. (An extant mouse shortcut would surprise me.) I think I can find a way to look at the configuration of my keyboard shortcuts; it's a file somewhere, and there's no LXDE-native GUI for that, right?
<holstein> Glamdring: i usually try and just do the shortcuts in the openbox config files.. so, i havent tried a GUI for that
 * Glamdring nods.
<holstein> Glamdring: i thought there was one in the menu..
<Glamdring> I didn't see one I understood as having it, and one of my Google results seemed to indicate there wasn't a GUI for it.
 * Glamdring is really terrible with Google.
<holstein> Glamdring: and, things are changing...
<Glamdring> Oh? How so?
<holstein> Glamdring: lxqt or whatever
<holstein> i mean, not like "before your very eyes" or anything.. but, things are moving around a bit
<Glamdring> Well, I can't say as I quite understand, but it sounds like you're describing ongoing development decisions, yes?
<holstein> Glamdring: upstream.. yes
<Glamdring> I'll have to be aware, and perhaps a little wary. :)
<holstein> Glamdring: nah.. you can sit on 14.04 for a long time anyways.. if you want
<Glamdring> So it would probably be a service to myself to familiarize myself with the openbox config file, right?
<Glamdring> Well, hence wariness.
<holstein> Glamdring: i dont think it would hurt.. i actually learned a lot from running crunchbang
<holstein> Glamdring: i'll still grab those config files and use them in lubuntu or where ever else
<Glamdring> Crunchbang?
<Glamdring> That's a deliberately disturbing epithet.
<ianorlin> that is a distribution
<holstein> Glamdring: its another linux distro.. minimal. but, just setup like i would setup the OS..
<ianorlin> that uses pure openbox
<holstein> Glamdring: the configs are compatible, though.. mostly
<Glamdring> I can't say as I really understand openbox yet. In the sense that I don't understand what it encompasses, and what other distros use instead for the same.
<Glamdring> But that I'm sure I can wiki.
<holstein> Glamdring: i learned a lot from virtualizing.. saved snapshots.. able to reallly tweak and revert
<Glamdring> Oh my. That sounds nice. The reversion capability sounds quite crucial...
<holstein> you cant necessarily test everything on live CD"s.. though, that is nice too
<Glamdring> I've got a couple different distros on CDs right now. I just can't afford a stack of DVDs, so I started looking for things I could use in a pinch. Found LXDE and Lubuntu, read the descriptions, thought I'd give them a shot.
<Glamdring> I'm adding my own bloat as time goes on, but it's so gosh darn nice not to start with any.
<holstein> i like the base as well
<Glamdring> That too. I don't feel like my hands are tied; I simply feel unfamiliar with the tool chest. It's unnerving, but not painful.
<Glamdring> It's also a constant reminder that I should be using the command line more.
<holstein> Glamdring: i just moved some things to the command line.. but, that was after i had been using the system for a few years, actually
<holstein> i moved IRC chat to irssi in screen.. and i would just try and do simple file manipulation there.. cp, cd.. ls.. simple things
<holstein> ssh as well.. to get to and maintain other machines
<Glamdring> I need to start using screen, really. I mostly just use irssi right off the bat.
<holstein> i used weechat for a bit.. and liked it
<Glamdring> Is that a command line client?
<ianorlin> yes
 * Glamdring looks that up, sees the screenshot, smiles.
<holstein> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 71 kB
<Glamdring> I may have to try that...
<Glamdring> Heh. And given its size, I highly doubt I'll regret installing it.
<Glamdring> Has a few dependencies I lacked. I should learn more about that sea of information.
<koell> Glamdring: dont forget to install weechat-plugins as well
<Glamdring> Noted
<Glamdring> Looks like it came with the package I installed.
<Glamdring> Now, holstein, you were saying crunchbang was a good learning experience for you? Would you suggest I give it a shot on some future box of mine?
<holstein> Glamdring: well, i use the configs for openbox.. it really just depends on what you are looking for
<holstein> it may not do anything you are interested in doing..
<Glamdring> Well, one thing I need to learn is to take off the training wheels now and then.
<Glamdring> There's a great deal I don't know how to do, fix, or even just maintain.
<holstein> and, just be patient with yourself.. sounds like you are doing it right
<holstein> Glamdring: keep good backups, since all hard drives fail, and plan for total failure.. on *any* os..
<Glamdring> Okay.
<Glamdring> So, I'm thinking I should find and print up a good cheat sheet of bash commands, yes?
<holstein> if you want..
<holstein> or just search as you go
<holstein> also, the "history" command..
<Glamdring> Searching as I go doesn't seem to stick in my head, though. I often seem to forget the command and have to search for it again.
<Glamdring> I'm hoping for something which more reliably sticks once I learn it.
<Glamdring> Any suggestions?
<holstein> when you use them more, it'll just happen
 * Glamdring sighs.
<Glamdring> Been at this a couple years and I haven't used the command line enough to be comfortable. It's an uphill climb, apparently.
<holstein> i had some cheat sheet printed out, and as my desktop wallpaper
<Glamdring> That's a really brilliant idea.
<holstein> Glamdring: nah. just get clear tasks, and complete them.. like, whatever you are need to do next
<Glamdring> Oh god.
<holstein> converting mp3's to whatever? do it in the command line.. deleting files? CLI
<Glamdring> I mean, right now my major task is trying to share folders between two boxen.
<Glamdring> Probably not the best place to start.
<holstein> so, ssh, and scp
<holstein> scp whatever you want from one machine to the other..
<holstein> or, setup samba in nano in the terminal.
<Glamdring> Holy crap. What's nano?
<holstein> !info nano
<ubottu> nano (source: nano): small, friendly text editor inspired by Pico. In component main, is standard. Version 2.2.6-3 (utopic), package size 162 kB, installed size 596 kB
<Glamdring> (That sounds a lot harder to wiki.)
<holstein> just a simple CLI text editor..
<holstein> its more my speed :)
<Glamdring> Oh! Right.
<Glamdring> Shazbot, I should have remembered that.
<Glamdring> scp = secure copy?
<holstein> its a way you can move files between machine in the command line
<Glamdring> Oh. And here I thought I'd found it.
<Glamdring> The Wikipedia page on secure copy seemed like it fit the bill. What's the difference?
<holstein> Glamdring: the difference in what?
<Glamdring> Between the scp you're talking about and the secure copy the Wikipedia page is talking about.
<holstein> they are likely the same
<Glamdring> Oh. Okay.
<Glamdring> Sorry, learning as I go. Trying to improve my google-fu while I'm at it, too.
<Glamdring> Folks tend to get kinda pissed when you ask questions you could look up instead.
<holstein> ubuntu community can be a little more loose and forgiving.
 * Glamdring nods.
<Glamdring> Anyway, I'm apt to return to this at some point, but right now I think I'm going to go lay down. Been fighting a migraine all day.
<Glamdring> If that doesn't work out, maybe more Fallout.
<Glamdring> Thank you. I'll make a cheat sheet and put it on the desktop background. That sounds like a really good idea, and one I'll use a lot.
<holstein> Glamdring: good luck.. i just downloaded mine, BTW.. there is a tshirt as well, with them upside down on it ;)
<Glamdring> HA! Wish I could afford that!
<holstein> well.. the background will be fre..
<holstein> free*
<Glamdring> When you say "I just downloaded mine," you don't mean "just" as in "a moment ago," do you?
<Glamdring> 'Cause if so, I would dig a URL. I just doubt it's the case.
<holstein> no.. i mean, i didnt make it..
<Glamdring> I thought as much. The sentence reads both ways sans inflection, so it was worth asking.
<Glamdring> I'm'a go look up a cheat sheet. Again, thank you! I'm sure I'll be back in here soon.
<holstein> this was it though
<holstein> http://i.imgur.com/1c9y0.png
<Glamdring> Oh jebus, thank you.
<Glamdring> Wow. Dense. But awesome.
<Glamdring> Thank you. I'm off.
<firebb> why i need to set "Light Locker" every time I login to disable screen lock?
<maven> Help needed with Lubuntu. Planning to install in 150 systems.
<__unik> hello. How can I make LXterminal realy transperency?
<zy3pD> __unik, i think you could only make it transparent so you see the background
<__unik> zy3pD no, I want to see the behind window
<__unik> not the background
<zy3pD> __unik, maybe with other termianl or composite mgr
<__unik> zy3pD yeah so How can I do with compto
<__unik> compton
<__unik> thanks
<zy3pD> __unik, i think you could do this yourself, but its Lubuntu! it must be a bit minimalisic ;-)
<testdr> __unik: you change the background-color transparency
<__unik> testdr: changing the opacity only helped me see the background
<__unik> not behind window one
<testdr> __unik: thats what zy3pD already tried to explain - those things are only fake-look-thru
<__unik> well I am trying to make a real-look
<__unik> lol
<testdr> __unik: you have to use a windowmanager, that will not only provide background, it must have the possibility to provide different background for each window depending on what other things are behind
<testdr> __unik: cause LXDE (and openbox) should run on low-power-graphics-devices, this is not possible.
<zy3pD> testdr, it is possible but it doesn't make sence __unik!
<zy3pD> testdr, do you speak german?
<testdr> zy3pD: yep - ma english may suspect it
<zy3pD> testdr, nö geht schon aber ich glaub ich hatte dich schonma in #ubuntu-de-offtopic gesehen deshalb
<just4humans> hi all
<holstein> o/
<bollullera> \o/
<zy3pD> does anybody cares about this bug: when i use 2 monitors on the first the desktop contexttmenu is the normal one but on the secound he shows the ob menu
<testdr> zy3pD: maybe i would care about, can you buy me a second flatscreen? -- sing: Oh Lord -- would you buy me -- a flatscreen TV -.-
<zy3pD> testdr, ich würde dir gerne helfen, aber ich kann dir grad keinen monitor abgeben, hab selbst nur 5 ^^
<testdr> sing along: My friends all have quad-cores -- i must make amends!
<testdr> zy3pD: LXDE(openbox) kennt Einstellungen was der primäre Bildschirm sein soll - und dann gibt es noch die feste X11-conf Einstellungen
<testdr> !sorry forgot - speak english here!
<ubottu> testdr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zy3pD> hehe
<testdr> LXDE(openbox) has settings what screen/desktop is the primary one or if every should be treated the same
<ianorlin> zy3pD: zy3pD which version of lubuntu are you on?
<ianorlin> That is actaully better than having it show no menu at all on right click
<zy3pD> which version: my first lubuntu was 13.04 ... since 13.04 ^^ (now on 14.04.1)
<zh1> http://lubuntu.net/tags/upgrade video links on this link are down
<zh1> sirs whats the proper comando to upgrade lubuntu to next release sudo do-release-upgrade?
<zh1> *comand
<wxl> zh1: add the -d switch
<zh1> like sudo do-release-upgrade -d ?
<wxl> zh1: yep
<zh1> wxl any more thing?
<wxl> zh1: nope
<zh1> apt-get and aptitude on lubuntu are never used to upgrade on lubuntu?
<wxl> zh1: do-release-upgrade, like those two, are a front end to dpkg (plus some other stuff)
<zh1> ah ok
<wxl> s/are/is/
<zh1> wxl thanks, gonna give this info to my friend to update system
<wxl> zh1: note there has to be an upgrade path
<wxl> e.g. 9.04 → 14.10 ain't going to work :)
<zh1> but from 13.10 to 14.10 will?
<zh1> i think he has 13.10
<wxl> anything on the EoL list (including 13.10) is going to be a problem https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<wxl> there are upgrade paths between LTS releases (10.04 → 12.04 for example)
<wxl> but not EoL LTS releases
<wxl> here's how https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wxl> total pain in the butt!
<zh1> wxl if it doesnt work the command will just fail, right?
<zh1> so i can try it ?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> if i remember correctly it is possible to use the installer to upgrade
<zh1> i was checking those releases maybe its not 13.10
<zh1> i know i installed the system around march this year
<zh1> ah no, there is one 13.10
<ianorlin> zh1 intsalling lts may be better for people that don't really keep track of support windows
<genii> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
#lubuntu 2014-10-31
<zh1> wlx i did upgrade twice add to use these pair of commands cause wasnt giving just on -d, sudo do-release-upgrade -d -p /y on first and sudo do-release-upgrade -d /y on second upgrade, did this on a vm
<zh1> *had
<wxl> `sudo do-release-upgrade -d` didn't work?
<zh1> on first no
<zh1> i had to test all this on a vm cause am gonna send these pair of commands to a friend with lubuntu
<zh1> i had to do on first  sudo do-release-upgrade -d -p /y
<wxl> try one and if not, then try the toher
<zh1> all is alredy done was just trying to understand why that option didnt work
<zh1> at that time
<wxl> hard to say why
<wxl> it's strange
<zh1> yes
<wxl> but -p is the fallback if it doesn't work
<wxl> i think there are things the main ubuntu guys need to set up to allow -d to work
<zh1> on second upgrade just the -d worked
<zh1> wxl will it be relevant to do apt-get update upgrade before release upgrade or should i straight go to do-release-upgrade?
<wxl> apt get is part of it zh1
<zh1> so i should do use it
<krytarik> zh1: Please be aware that the "-d" flag you got suggested upgrades the system to the current *development* version, rather than the next *released* version in the available upgrade path.
<just4humans> hi all
<nuubee> Hi, can someone please advise me on what protection I need if I use online banking? I have gwfu firewall enabled but am unsure if I need anything else
<Tournevis> salut
<Xpas> bonjour
<Gyndawyr> hey guys
<Gyndawyr> I've just installed lubuntu and generally speaking I am loving this
<Gyndawyr> I've got numerous problems as well, but right now the biggest one is that my audio signal is giving me shedloads of bass
<Gyndawyr> and I don't know how to tell it to not do that
<Gyndawyr> I right-clicked on the speaker button and looked through "Volume Control settings" but messing around in there didn't fix anything
<Gyndawyr> turns out my headphones work fine... so how do I tell lubuntu not to splerg with 2.1 speakers?
<testdr> Gyndawyr: what are "shedloads of bass"? Are you a heavy blockbuster booster fan?
<Gyndawyr> what?
<Gyndawyr> I'm saying that my speakers are acting as if the bass dial is turned up 100%
<testdr> Gyndawyr: yeah, what? If your headphones are working, sound fine - why should the other output be bad?
<Gyndawyr> Either the speakers have broken (sad times for me) or the computer's telling the subwoofer part of these 2.1 speakers to "Go 100%!"
<testdr> Gyndawyr: are you using the wrong soundcard-output? Are you using an amplifier with different "sense"
<Gyndawyr> Naaw it should all work through the "green" port
<testdr> Gyndawyr: so you are using soundcard output for: front-speaker, subwoofer and back-speakers?
<Gyndawyr> I'd call it left, right & center
<testdr> Gyndawyr: if so - the alsamixer should show the output-lever of the subwoofer-channel and can be tweaked there
<Gyndawyr> master, front, and PCM are the only options which do anything
<testdr> Gyndawyr: start alsamixer in an terminal(xterm, lxterminal) and read about it usage. Check for the subwoofer channel and if you can pull up/down the level
<Gyndawyr> wait I just notices LFE and "Side" are also turned up to full
<testdr> Gyndawyr: you may never have adjusted anything
<Gyndawyr> brb while I mess with those :)
<Gyndawyr> Master, PCM, and Front all mute *everything*, and Surround, Center, LFE etc all do nothing
<Gyndawyr> Master, PCM, and Front all mute *everything*, and Surround, Center, LFE etc all do nothingi can see
<Gyndawyr> there is no subwoofer channel that I can see*
<testdr> Gyndawyr: you are joking? You plugged in a subwoofer? Maybe its called "center"
<holstein> Gyndawyr: i would test the hardware before going on..
<Gyndawyr> it's gonna be an effort to find more 2.1 speakers...
<holstein> just come out of linux stereo
<holstein> Gyndawyr: just plug those speakers into something else..
<holstein> Gyndawyr: dont trust those labels, either..
<Gyndawyr> hahaha I have nothing else!
<Gyndawyr> I think I've got an old mp3 player somewhere that I can try
<holstein> Gyndawyr: im just saying, try  *everything*.. the labels dont have to be correct.. since the manufacturer of your hardware likely didnt provide alsa team any info
<testdr> Gyndawyr: holstein is speaking about the channels in alsamixer - those naming may not what you might expect
<Gyndawyr> the motherboard is an AT3N7A-I
<Gyndawyr> and IIRC it worked with arch linux w/LXDE
<holstein> Gyndawyr: i would *confirm* that "it" worked, and check the kernel and alsa versions from arch..
<Gyndawyr> okay the speakers are farting bass out of this mp3 player as well
<Gyndawyr> it's not lubuntu's fault
<holstein> Gyndawyr: so, now you know.. you can try repairing or replacing the hardware.. or looking into a warranty.. cheers!
<Gyndawyr> yeah they must have got damaged since I last used them :(
<Gyndawyr> next thing: drivers for an EDUP N-1557 wireless USB - do they exist?
<testdr> Gyndawyr: you are shure those speakers and their amplifiers have no tone-switch? Or loudness-switch?
<holstein> !wifi | Gyndawyr
<ubottu> Gyndawyr: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gyndawyr> I've got the volume on 100% and it's still not very loud, and I've got the bass dial on about 5%, because at 0% there is no sound at all
<Gyndawyr> bass is stuck on full - I blame either playing terrorcore at 100% volume to piss off my neighbours, or having damaged the wire/connector
<holstein> Gyndawyr: i typically just plug the wifi devices in and test them, and keep in mind, that the companies dont state or promise linux support in any wsay
<holstein> way*
<Gyndawyr> I threw away the box it came in and the driver disc doesn't mention what it works with
<Gyndawyr> in other words, it'll be windows only :P
<holstein> i then search for help (if it doesnt work) by the chipset, and also, keep in mind that devices like that are *quite* cheap these days, and consider purchasing with linux support in mind
<holstein> Gyndawyr: you can run "lsusb" and see if the device is being recognized.. then, "ifconfig" and see what is referenced, if anything...
<Gyndawyr> it doesn't appear to be there on libusb
<Gyndawyr> lsusb*
<holstein> Gyndawyr: then, you havse *much* larger issues, i say.. like, is the USB port broken? or supported? or turned on in the bios.. etc..
<holstein> does *anything* work in that USB port? anything that ideally, is known "good" and supported by linux..
<Gyndawyr> it's saying the USB port is there, just with nothing in it I think
<Gyndawyr> sure, I think... I'll have to unplug either my *working* wireless USB or my keyboard to confirm, brb
<holstein> Gyndawyr: sure.. but "it" is just doing what the command is intended to do. "it" is not magic, or a test. or proof that the hardware (usb port) is working, or on in the bios
<Gyndawyr> yeah my keyboard works in the slot that had the EDUP thing in a moment ago
<holstein> i would take the USB wifi device to a supported operating system.. a windows machine.. i would see that it works. then, i would know the hardware is able to work.. then, i would work with the hardware til i see it in "lsusb".. then, search by chipset
<Gyndawyr> I just think it's these EDUP wireless things are shite, and it's not lubuntu's fault again...
<holstein> Gyndawyr: anytime you say "think".. just try and think of a test that can make you certain..
<Gyndawyr> the "Tenda wireless USB" (says it's actually Railink RT5370 in lsusb) is working fine
<Gyndawyr> but the EDUP claimed to be 300Mbps instead of 150 when I bought two of them -_-
<holstein> i mean, if you have a pile of those laying around, just use the one that works..
<holstein> Gyndawyr: *neither* likely promise linux support..
<Gyndawyr> yeah, but the 'Tenda' one worked out of the box, so either Railink or the linux community did their job :)
<holstein> Gyndawyr: the
<Gyndawyr> I'm chuffed with this lubuntu, anyway
<holstein> "linux community" can try to reverse engineer.. or, the drivers or specs can be released, allowing software to me included
<holstein> Gyndawyr: i have literally no idea what "chufffed" means..
<Gyndawyr> the volume control software is ugly looking, and I don't get why there's no *noob* way to put home & my computer on the desktop...
<holstein> Gyndawyr: lxde is not advertised as "new user freindly".. its light. and light comes with compromises
<Gyndawyr> in British slang, being "chuffed to bits" means to be happy with something
<holstein> "ugly" is a matter of opinion, but, the goal is not "pretty".. the goal is light
<Gyndawyr> lxde is light, but also feature rich
<holstein> well, some consider it a nice balance..
<Gyndawyr> If I wanted a taskbar which did not support transparency, I'd go with LXDE or whatever the hell damn small linux uses
<Gyndawyr> XFCE*
<holstein> you can use whatever "panel" or dock you like
<holstein> wbar is a nice light one that can be configured as one pleases
<Gyndawyr> well anyway, I've gone through numerous distributions over the years; ubuntu, kubuntu, debian, arch, and all I was looking for is one that is both easy to use, light, and customizeable
<holstein> well, i think you'll do better when you realize *all* of those are relative, and a matter of opinion
<holstein> what you consider easy to use, can be challenging for others..
<Gyndawyr> well I have friends who stick to windows and avoid linux "cuz inconvenient" and if they see the advantages of this... perhaps they will convert :)
<holstein> i say, you'll do well to just choose one "thing", like XFCE, or LXDE, or mate, or whatever, and just learn it.. inside out
<holstein> the advantages of choice?
<Gyndawyr> I'm gonna have to go if I want to eat today, but my point is - lubuntu is great - thank you!
<holstein> enjoy
#lubuntu 2014-11-01
<ForTheWin> how do i get lubuntu to recognize my laptop's broadcom adapter? help please, i get a b43 error at bootup
<wxl> !b43 | ForTheWin
<ubottu> ForTheWin: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ForTheWin> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<LinusTorvaldII> forthewin:
<ForTheWin> LinusTorvaldII:
<LinusTorvaldII> if u hard wire the computer to the internet during the install of ubuntu, the driver will almost always come in right then.
<LinusTorvaldII> it is very difficult to do otherwise
<LinusTorvaldII> unless ur experienced with buntu
<ForTheWin> LinusTorvaldII: okay, the laoptop is currently at a no internet house, gonna have to take it somewhere with wifi, thank you for the suggestion, seems the simplest way
<LinusTorvaldII> by far
<ForTheWin> i mean take it somewhere with an ethernet
<LinusTorvaldII> but again hav eit hard wired via CAT5 or 6
<LinusTorvaldII> then boot it and install BOOM done
<LinusTorvaldII> it does it for you
<LinusTorvaldII> i once tried doing it the hard way...i tired it on ubuntu and once on puppy...id rather have all my teeth refilled than do that again-i will never do it again.
<ForTheWin> LinuxTorvaldII: sounds good. I will do exactly that.
<LinusTorvaldII> 10-4
<ForTheWin> i mean the cat5 way, not the tooth invasion
<LinusTorvaldII> hehe
<ForTheWin> did you end up with proprietary or open source drivers?
<LinusTorvaldII> i really dont recall
<ianorlin> that depends which one you have
<LinusTorvaldII> i seem to recall simply clicking on the network icon and entering in my network password and that was it
<LinusTorvaldII> after the hard wire install i mean
<LinusTorvaldII> i have 3 laptops and i go back and forth on what OS i have in them, a few times even dual boot and it worked on all 3 perfect...and i did it with several types of buntu too.
<ForTheWin> thank you good to know that. was wondering if lubuntu had a shortcoming. does lubuntu work with usb tethering?
<ianorlin> I don't know
<koell> ForTheWin: yes it is working out of the box with tethering
<koell> i use it with my nexus 4 and also with wicd-curses :3
<ForTheWin> koell: ok thank you then i can use my phone to give lubuntu internet
<kristofers> baught an old server from bankrupt bank changed hp server mobo to my old Asus mobo installed lubuntu on one of the three hdd that came with server everything was fine for couple of days but now its restarting or crashign all the time. any ideas?
<holstein> kristofers: hardware
<holstein> kristofers: test all the hardware, and make sure its functional.. replace broken items, or the machine.. and resintall
<lih> hi all
<moorafro47> hello all
<moorafro47> is there a way to change my user info and real name on my account?
<Sachiru> Through the user accounts GUI perhaps?
<moorafro47> ok
<moorafro47> thank sachiru
<sjoshi> Hello, I am getting this message while installing libgnome2-vte-perl
<sjoshi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sjoshi>  libgnome2-vte-perl : Depends: perlapi-5.18.2 but it is not installable
<sjoshi> YThe following packages have unmet dependencies:
<sjoshi>  libgnome2-vte-perl : Depends: perlapi-5.18.2 but it is not installable
<sjoshi> I am on Lubuntu14.10
<Ahmuck> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ianorlin> join #phillw
#lubuntu 2014-11-02
<Ubuntu-nice> hello
<Ubuntu-nice> when you recently install lubuntu how much ram does it use?
<ianorlin> Ubuntu-nice: i386 or amd 64
<ianorlin> it varies some with how much ram you have
<LinusTorvaldII> usually lubuntu starts off using 170mb ram after the updates are in
<LinusTorvaldII> i noticed this in my VM running lubuntu 1404 and giving it 2gb ram to use
<LinusTorvaldII> im sure that varies but should be in the ballpark
<ianorlin> yeah it is around 100 for 32 bit and lilttel over 200 with my laptop with 4 gigs
<Ubuntu-nice> 64 4RAM
<Ubuntu-nice> LinusTorvaldII, ianorlin
<WeedSavedMyLife> High All :)
<LinusTorvaldII> im here
<WeedSavedMyLife> i have older laptop with 4gb ram, is 32bit ok even tho i have 64bit cpu?
<LinusTorvaldII> its ok but 64 bit is a lil better
<WeedSavedMyLife> yes ok thanks
<LinusTorvaldII> they say the edge is 2gb
<WeedSavedMyLife> yes had win 8 on it
<WeedSavedMyLife> yuck
<WeedSavedMyLife> ok
<LinusTorvaldII> well i can help u with w8 sometime if u like
<LinusTorvaldII> its easy
<WeedSavedMyLife> LOL.... run's
<WeedSavedMyLife> no no
<LinusTorvaldII> ok
<WeedSavedMyLife> i don't like
<LinusTorvaldII> just sayin if ur stuck with it
<WeedSavedMyLife> plus i only email, chat, web
<WeedSavedMyLife> oh ok
<WeedSavedMyLife> thanks
<LinusTorvaldII> cool makes it easy no matter what u run
<LinusTorvaldII> which linux OS ru going to install?
<WeedSavedMyLife> i'm actually runing zorin 9 lite, friend rec. 2 me
<LinusTorvaldII> ahh ok lil kde huh
<WeedSavedMyLife> lxde
<WeedSavedMyLife> i think
<LinusTorvaldII> or is lite different ...oh ok
<LinusTorvaldII> i thnk original zorin was kde
<WeedSavedMyLife> it's lightweight
<LinusTorvaldII> ive used it
<WeedSavedMyLife> yes cutom gnome web says
<WeedSavedMyLife> custom
<LinusTorvaldII> i think lubuntu and xubuntu are amoung the best of the light ones
<LinusTorvaldII> u have plenty of ram for all of them
<WeedSavedMyLife> really, i wanna try xubuntu 14.04.1
<LinusTorvaldII> i have it
<LinusTorvaldII> its very nice
<LinusTorvaldII> it idles at only 240mb ram after the updates in my VM
<WeedSavedMyLife> zorin 2 me picture's wise looks very polished
<WeedSavedMyLife> the gateway 2 linux they say
<Ubuntu-nice> is lubuntu lighter?
<LinusTorvaldII> yes in my vm after updates it idled at 170mb ram
<LinusTorvaldII> but as u can see when u have 4gb ram not much difference
<LinusTorvaldII> u have 4096mb hehe
<Ubuntu-nice> yeah, right now using ubuntu
<Ubuntu-nice> but I want something else, think will try lubuntu
<LinusTorvaldII> its not as complete as xubunut but a great OS
<LinusTorvaldII> my fav version of lubuntu is actually peppermint
<LinusTorvaldII> haha look at my latest linux wallpaper
<holstein> its complete, if it has all you want.. making it complete
<holstein> both xubuntu and lubuntu are ubuntu.. so, you can add literally anything you like to either of them from the ubuntu repos. making them both the same
<WeedSavedMyLife> any way 2 get firefox with latest flash?
<holstein> though, not shipping the same.. having the same access to the same software
<WeedSavedMyLife> adobe on linux 11.2
<LinusTorvaldII> http://imgur.com/KM7BG6v
<WeedSavedMyLife> i need 15 for pogo.com
<LinusTorvaldII> i lubb my lubuntu
<holstein> WeedSavedMyLife: sure.. adobe is always welcome to provide you with flash.. but, they do not.. so *if* you want current flash, you  use the one they provide to chrome
<WeedSavedMyLife> ok ty
<WeedSavedMyLife> i'm reading and see that now
<WeedSavedMyLife> :)
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<WeedSavedMyLife> ty guy's
<YourPlaceOrMine> hello all
<testman> Hello. I am using updated Lubuntu 14.04 and I can't seem to figure out how to disable password after computer wakes up
<testman> I always get prompt that has "comment" in dop down menu and text field that requires user password
<testman> In "power manager", I disabled "lock screen after going for suspend/hybernate", but password prompt still shows up.
<testman> Also, I tried disabling light locker, but it always turns itself on somehow
<testdr> testman: first check what screen-locker is running. Could be "xscreensaver" or "light-locker". And light-locker is only started at x11-login-time and if you "killall -SIGHUP light-locker" it should be gone - but if using light-locker you can /have to disable the locking in the light-locker-settings every time
<Gyndawyr> hello #lubuntu, I am really liking this OS but I have a problem with my hard drive. For some reason it's split into sda1, sda2, and sda 5
<Gyndawyr> sda1 contains the root filesystem and is 5.0GB, sda2 is "extended partition" and 2.9GB, and sda5 is "linux swap partition" and also 2.9GB
<Gyndawyr> for some reason, when I installed lubuntu it made the swap partition as large as the amount of RAM I have in my system
<Gyndawyr> so now instead of having roughly 8GB of solid state space, I now have 4.5GB of solid state space... and this is a problem because stock lubuntu alone is taking up a fair amount of that
<Gyndawyr> help maybe?
<ForTheWin> thats a tiny hd
<Gyndawyr> It is
<ForTheWin> you could probably use gparted to delete the swap partition and extend the main partition
<Gyndawyr> What are the consequences of doing that?
<Gyndawyr> also, why does sda2 exist?
<wind0> Hi all.  I'm trying to learn how to use Lubuntu but I'm stuck on emptying the trash for a USB drive... most Google hits start talking about the command line - is there no way to do this through the GUI? !
<ForTheWin> Gyndawyr: well, you wouldnt be able to multitask as many programs, and you could forget about using suspend
<Gyndawyr> ForTheWin: I've got a USB pen that I could use for additional storage. Would I be able to use that in order to keep the suspend function working?
<just4humans> hi all
<just4humans> does anyone else have problem with installing icedtea from synaptic?
<just4humans> lubuntu.
<just4humans> 14.10
<just4humans> bye
#lubuntu 2015-10-27
<gil_> Hey guys - this will sound stupid, but I think since I upgraded to 15.10 from 15.04 powersaving is not working at all. My laptop apparently didn't sleep in my bag today and drained itself
<gil_> Is there a way I can check to see what's going on?
<LE0S93OS> what channel would i use for lxpanel?
<ianorlin> here if it for lubuntu or maybe #lxde on freenode or more likely #lxde on oftc
<LE0S93OS> i'll use #lxde on oftc.  thank you.
<ianorlin> although most users would have late night at this time on both of thsoe channels
<LE0S93OS> Upon a new installation of Lubuntu 15.10, I performed the following.  "sudo aptitude purge many_programs" and "sudo aptitude install many_programs".  After this is complete the programs are gone from the lxmenu (expected correct behavior).  When I went to add the new programs I was presented with the old program menu in "Application Bar --> Prefrences".  Is this a function of lxpanel and bad updating or something else?
<gil> Hi all. Does anyone know in a nutshell what has changed with power management between 15.04 and 15.10? Lid close on my latitude used to suspend flawlessly, now it hard locks the laptop with fans on maximum. Pm-suspend command line still works fine. Anybody have any suggestions as to where I can start untangling this?
<ianorlin> gil: hmm did anything change in power managment settings
<gil> I notice that there is a new xfcd power settings manager on the bar? That's all I can see though. The only other thing I can think of is I don't seem to have a proprietary Intel driver in the additional hardware section but now I don't even have that option to enable it. Assume I'll be using an open driver, which may have something to do with it?
<gil> Video driver I mean
<ianorlin> gil: that is not a video driver that is an update to microcode
<gil> Yeah, I'm saying that I'm pretty certain I used to have a priority video driver in 15.04 but don't have that option in additional hardware in 15.10
<gil> Priority/proprietary stupid phone
<Langley1> Hey, two questions: How do I disable Lubuntu asking what to do when connecting a media device, AND how to enable num lock on start up?
<redwolf> install numlockx package
<redwolf> it'll activate the numlock at startup
<Langley1> Okay thanks... why in the world is that not standard. Why would you ever not want numlock enabled
<redwolf> not everybody wants that way :)
<melodie> Langley1 for the other question, look into pcmanfm menu Edition > Preferences
<genii> When you want to use your numberpad for up/down/left/right
<melodie> and there choose to mount your media automatically?
<melodie> <Langley1> Okay thanks... why in the world is that not standard. Why would you ever not want numlock enabled
<redwolf> yes, deselect the "show available options"
<melodie> because some have laptops where it's a bummer
<melodie> when you want to login and have the numlock unabled, and can't find how to turn it off while it keeps refusing your password
<melodie> because the numlock on the laptop is active and replaces the letters on the keyboard
<Langley1> Then it should auto detect what keyboard it is
<redwolf> it's not easy sending signals to a "dead end" hardware like most of the keyboards are
<redwolf> they don't usually use real communication with the computer
<redwolf> the most easy thing would be a daemon remembering how do you want that state, on or off. easier
<Langley1> Can't it just detect if an USB keyboard is plugged in? Or however other OSes do it
<redwolf> a standalone keyboard can't be detected. you can only send a bit to every key and watch if it reacts, to count the keys
<melodie> Langley1 you have a gui tool which allows you to choose what programs are launched at same time as the session.
<melodie> do you really need numlock on before the session is running? then you can set it up
<redwolf> and it can fail. that's why Windows and the rest of OSes usually ask what keyboard do you have, just in case the setup doesn't recognise (which is 99% of times)
<melodie> the beauty with software and especially free software is that it can adapt to every one's needs, just you need to learn a few little things to make it your own.
<melodie> and more the time goes, less the users have work to do for that purpose
<Langley1> I'd rather my OS ask for what keyboard I've got on installation that having to install cryptic packages
<redwolf> trust me, we minimise the need of those "cryptic" packages in the ISO, everything the devs put is needed
<Langley1> You're missing the num lock one then...
<redwolf> that's why the software centers were created, not to deal with odd package names, like Synaptic does. better install "LibreOffice Writer" than strange libraries
<Langley1> There should at least be somewhere in the settings GUI to enable it
<redwolf> no, because it's against people's requests
<redwolf> the goal would be remembering your keyboard state, like Gnome does
<redwolf> if you press numlock in Gnome, the next session remembers it. but you can't force other people to use your specific needs
<redwolf> but for the moment LXDE can't do this
<redwolf> and it's not cryptic at all. if you open Lubuntu Software Center and look for Num Lock it'll show up that package explaining what's for
<Langley1> The gnome thing would be good... installing software isn't
<redwolf> I don't really know how it does it
<redwolf> so I should add this to the to-do list on future releases :)
<Langley1> You're a dev on this project? Now we're on missing features, I couldn't rotate one of my monitors by GUI either. Or set them properly up at all
<redwolf> not exactly a dev, I'm in charge of artwork
<redwolf> so technical details escape to my control
<redwolf> for a total monitor control you should use arandr
<redwolf> it has more features than the default one (that is intended for most of the users)
<Langley1> Does it have a GUI?
<redwolf> yes
<redwolf> https://christian.amsuess.com/tools/arandr/
<Langley1> Maybe that should be used instead.... oh well, I won't complain anymore
<redwolf> don't worry :)
<redwolf> I never used it, so I can't tell about it
<redwolf> but a friend was able to rotate a monitor to set it vertical
<redwolf> a second monitor
<Langley1> Yeah I eventually got it working by editing the lxrandr config file
<Langley1> I'm just of the opinion that everything should be possible by GUI
<redwolf> it seems this one is easy, script guided, so everything's visual
<redwolf> Langley1, don't worry about asking, this is why we are here
<redwolf> and I understand you. as a designer I like to have everything on a GUI. and my task in Lubuntu is making UIs :)
<redwolf> or try to convince the devs to make it more "useable", improving its interfaces and themes (icons, toolbars, etc)
<Langley1> Cool... Then maybe you should know about this... graphical inconsistency I have in the task bar
<redwolf> which one?
<Langley1> The mail panel thing
<redwolf> can you send a screenshot?
<Langley1> I guess... If I make it higher than 24 pixels, it introduces a horizontal line across it
<redwolf> O.o
<redwolf> oh wait
<redwolf> you mean when the panel is 28px height, for instance, you see the end of the bitmap? that's because the image is repeating, not adjusting
<Langley1> I guess that can be it... But it's an image? Not a dynamic gradient or something like that?
<redwolf> nope. lxpanel can't handle CSS yet
<redwolf> if it would do that I'd set a CSS gradient
<redwolf> that is fixed in the next version of our desktop
<redwolf> for the moment you'll have to use another image, or use a colour
<wxl> no css in config files, redwolf. you're ruining me.
<Langley1> I'll wait, then
<redwolf> sorry, "css" (lots of quotes in the air)
<redwolf> themed css-like
 * wxl glowers
<redwolf> Langley1, you could try yourself doing an image with the GIMP ;)
<redwolf> or look in Deviantart for more panel backgrounds (even textured ones)
<redwolf> wxl, are you afraid of CSS? :D
<redwolf> CSS is your friend...
<redwolf> no, kidding, CSS is a b*tch :D
<redwolf> Langley1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Wily/Box
<redwolf> you can download the SVG or the PNG from there and adjust it to your needs
<Langley1> Isn't that the same? 15.10?
<Langley1> Anyways I don't really care, it's just a black line
<redwolf> usually yes, we use the same panel every release
<redwolf> you can use a plain colour if you wish. check the panel properties.
<redwolf> sorry, I have to go now
<redwolf> I'll be here tomorrow, Langley1
<redwolf> ;bye
<redwolf> god natt ålla!
<Langley1> Who the hell is the other langley
#lubuntu 2015-10-28
<cimbakahn> Does lubuntu come with any PPA's in its default installation?  And is it faster than lxle?
<hateball> cimbakahn: no *ubuntu has any ppas by default
<adrian_1908> Is there a central location for LXDE themes? It seems that these things are scattered wildly over the web with no clear indication what to use and whether it's up to date.
<gil> Hi all - I posted on here yesterday issues about lid suspend not working since upgrading from 15.04 -> 15.10 on a dell latitude laptop
<gil> I have since managed to resolve this issue by using new intel drivers
<gil> Specifically, I used the Oibaf ppa
<gil> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<gil> After installing this and rebooting, I've had no suspend issues whatsoever
<gil> I hope this will help if anyone has this issue in future
<Pipton> hi folks :)
<Pipton> I have a problem I just cant seem to solve, looked all over the forums
<Pipton> I have screen tearing during videos (netflix, youtube etc) with my integrated intel graphics (GMA 965)
<gil> pipton try https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<Pipton> Ill try it
<Pipton> I have added the ppa gil, not sure what to do now though :/
<Pipton> ah, compton works now :)
<cimbakahn> Does lubuntu come with any PPA's in its default installation?  And is it faster than lxle?
<Pipton> compton is damn slow though
<Pipton> any other solution than compton?
<cimbakahn> compton just takes care of the symptoms, not the cause.
<cimbakahn> Someone gave me a command that you put in the terminal to fix it.  I'll see if i can find it.
<Pipton> well at least compton launched, so something has been fixed with what gil said :)
<cimbakahn> sudo amdcccle  Turn off tearing <---- This is if you have an amd.  If you have the other one replace amd with the other ones name.
<Pipton> Turn off tearing is part of the command?
<cimbakahn> Either it is part of the command or it takes you to a place to turn off tearing.
<Pipton> sudo intelcccle ... command does not exist
<cimbakahn> I will get further info.
<Pipton> :)
<Pipton> this is literally the only issue I have with this machine, it would be awesome if I could fix it
<Pipton> lubuntu 15.10 btw
<Pipton> tried 14.04, 14.10 aswell
<cimbakahn> AMD/ATI claims that the "Tear Free Video" option is enabled by default, but that wasn't the case with Catalyst 12-3 installed on Kubuntu 12.04. If you're having issues with tearing, make sure that "Tear Free Video" is on. You can find this option in the Catalyst Control Center under 'Display Options' or you can use the following command:  sudo amdconfig --sync-video=on
<Pipton> I have intel
<Pipton> intel GMA 965
<cimbakahn> Then where it reads amd, replace amd with intel.
<Pipton> yeah but command not found
<cimbakahn> The option will not take effect until you restart X (i.e. log out).
<Pipton> that I do know :P
<cimbakahn> Still looking for more info.
<cimbakahn> Are you using compiz?
<Pipton> no
<Pipton> I am using vanilla lubuntu 15.10
<cimbakahn> To enable 'Tear Free Desktop' run amdcccle and go to: Display Options → Tear Free.   # aticonfig --set-pcs-u32=DDX,EnableTearFreeDesktop,1
<cimbakahn> To disable, again use amdcccle or run:
<cimbakahn> # aticonfig --del-pcs-key=DDX,EnableTearFreeDesktop
<cimbakahn> Or run:  # aticonfig --set-pcs-u32=DDX,EnableTearFreeDesktop,1
<cimbakahn> To disable, again use amdcccle or run:
<cimbakahn> # aticonfig --del-pcs-key=DDX,EnableTearFreeDesktop
<cimbakahn> I hope it works for you.
<cimbakahn> Does lubuntu come with any PPA's in its default installation?  And is it faster than lxle?
<wxl> cimbakahn: ppa's are never supported, so no. not sure if it's faster than lxle but it does have a smaller footprint.
<leszek> wxl: there are some ppas that are supported (like the kubuntu backports one). So there are some :P
<wxl> leszek: ok, well, as a general rule, no.
<leszek> yep. As long as the ppas devs don't claim otherwise
<Pipton> no it did not work :(
<Pipton> fixed it
<Pipton> though me trying other things makes many problems pop up
<Pipton> *because I tried other things, system is kinda broken
<Suudy> What is the password for the Lubuntu installer (so I can drop to the console during install)?
<Suudy> What is the password for the Lubuntu installer (so I can drop to the console during install)?
<wxl> Suudy: lubuntu
<Suudy> Doh!  This is why I'm not a hacker... ;)
<redwolf> :D
<Langley1> Hey, is there any easy way to make the cursor bigger?
<teward> Langley1: by 'cursor' you mean...?
<Langley1> Mouse cursor
<teward> mouse pointer?  the blinky line indicating where you're typing in the terminal or a text editor?
<teward> ah
<Langley1> And why is Pidgin connecting twice... I'm both Langley and Langley1
<Langley1> Oh I was connecting twice... anyways, going to bed
<Tsimonq2friend> Im being told there is tech support here
<tsimonq2> yes, there is
<tsimonq2> someone wanna take it from here?
<tsimonq2> wxl?
<tsimonq2> teward?
<Unit193> tsimonq2: Someone can't "take it from here", as no question has been asked.  Please stop pinging.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: sorry, obviously he is my friend, and he has a WiFi question
<tsimonq2> take it from here Tsimonq2friend
<teward> tsimonq2: start by having your friend ask a ***real question***
<teward> like someone who *wants* help :)
 * teward goes back to beating his switch which randomly stopped VLAN tagging
<tsimonq2> XD
<Tsimonq2friend> I am having problems connecting to my wifi with the following laptop
<Tsimonq2friend> goo.gl/L5Y29C
<tsimonq2> teward: *there* is a real question ^
<Tsimonq2friend> It is currently running lubuntu 15.10 32 bit
<Tsimonq2friend> And I believe tsimonq2 also told you that the laptop will not go into the BIOS
<redwolf> 32 bits?
<tsimonq2> redwolf: x86, you know what he means
<redwolf> can't it run a 64 bit system?
<Tsimonq2friend> Idk the correct word, but the x64 iso wouldnt work
<Tsimonq2friend> redwolf: no it cant
<redwolf> ah okies
<redwolf> just curious
<teward> Tsimonq2friend: define 'problems'
<teward> 'problems connecting' is vague
<Tsimonq2friend> The network will not show up (which I am not sure if it is supposed to with lubuntu) and I added a manual network with my correct SSID and Securityand that would not connect
<tsimonq2> teward: ^
<teward> tsimonq2: stop pinging me i can read :p
<tsimonq2> teward: sry m87
<tsimonq2> m87?
<tsimonq2> m8
#lubuntu 2015-10-29
<tachibana> i keep getting random crashes on youtube
<tachibana> ever since an update a long time ago
<tachibana> and restarting doesnt help
<tachibana> and its not just youtube sometimes and this is on firefox
<redwolf> have you tested it in other browsers?
<redwolf> also, have you installed restricted extras?
<Isaac> so is this the right place to ask if the wifi card in the acer aspire E 15 is supported now?
<redwolf> I guess, so, Isaac, but I'm not very into the network issues
<redwolf> BUT I have an Acer Aspire E1 under my hands right now, and everything works fine
<Isaac> no additional steps were needed?
<redwolf> no
<redwolf> Acer uses Intel standard cards so drivers are already in the kernel
<Isaac> because I am enjoying lubunut, thanks for that but without wlan it kinda defeates most of it´s usefulness outside of my room
<redwolf> I'm using wlan
<redwolf> it detected my home network automatically and everything worked fine
<Isaac> well this one uses a Qualcomm Atheros device
<redwolf> any of these? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/make/Qualcomm%20Atheros/
<redwolf> setting in WPA mode should work
<Isaac> cant tell since I it only gives me the brand name, iconfig seems to need the driver to be able to tell what it is (lol)
<redwolf> try with hardinfo
<redwolf> or System Information in the menu
<Isaac> "Qualcomm Atheros Device 0042 (rev 30)" is all it gives me there as well
<redwolf> it should work
<Isaac> I hope so but in this case it obviously does not
<Isaac> even installed a wlan network manager to make it more viewable but nothing there either
<redwolf> it's odd. have you tried with other versions? 14.04 LTS?
<Isaac> nope
<Isaac> since a similiar device from other acer products is listed as non supported as well I dont assume some old version is going to fix it
<redwolf> no, right
<redwolf> sorry, I told you, I can't be really helpful with hardware. have you tried in askubuntu.com?
<Isaac> no, I thought I´d try it here first
<redwolf> sorry
<Isaac> "There is no driver for this device in the current kernel. – mark kirby Oct 14 2015" that doesnt sound all that good
<redwolf> :(
<redwolf> there's a way to use Windows drivers in some weird way, in the Proprietary Drivers tab (Software Properties)
<redwolf> but I never used that
<Isaac> well either way I hope network drivers get some love quickly(dunno the priority of that kind of "bug")
<redwolf> yes, me too
<Isaac> leave a question open for me: does stuff like drivers get update through the regular update channels or are these only pushed out with big releases?
<redwolf> no, regular updates. sometimes, when a new kernel revision appears, you get the upgrade
<carl_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12999208/ if anyone wants to help me w/ my vnc setup
<obanec> hi
#lubuntu 2015-10-30
<greeter> i have a question that i can't seem to find an answer to online. i want to upgrade to the latest ubuntu from 15.04 but i'm wondering what happens if i have to interrupt the download for some reason. do i just have to restart from the beginning or could worse things happen?
<Unit193> Can't you just let it run all the way?  It's not a great thing to happen, but the download stage is the best place to bail.  You can recover from it more easily.
<greeter> well i'd like to try that, but my internet connection is rather unreliable, and it can be really slow at times so i may have to let it go a long time
<greeter> i know bad things happen if the actual upgrade is interrupted, not much i can do if there's a power failure but otherwise that shouldn't happen
<greeter> i guess the best thing is to just try it, and then ask for help if i break things and can't fix them
<Unit193> If you do stop it, /etc/apt/sources.list will likely still say wily, when you're technically on vivid.  I'd sed that back to vivid and do-release-upgrade again.
<greeter> alrighty then
<greeter> i'll let it go all night, with any luck that'll be long enough to fetch all the files
<cimbakahn> How do you aquire Google Chrome?  It is not in synaptic PM.  Do you get it from Chrome's site, or is there a PPA?
<Unit193> Don't like Chromium?
<cimbakahn> I don't like Chrome but i have to use it for awhile.
<Unit193> Chromium is in the repos, but you can also get Chrome from Google.
<Unit193> (https://www.google.com/chrome/_
<Unit193> )
<cimbakahn> I am on the Google site right now.
<cimbakahn> It reads:  Note: Installing Google Chrome will add the Google repository so your system will automatically keep Google Chrome up to date. If you don’t want Google's repository, do “sudo touch /etc/default/google-chrome” before installing the package.   What do i do?
<greeter> well, for that question i asked a few hours ago, what happens if a do-release-upgrade download gets interrupted? you can continue it, it seems
<Unit193> greeter: Without changing sources.list?  Nice!
<greeter> seems to be working. when i ran the command again, it recognized that i had downloaded just shy of 1 gb of data thus far, and it resumed where the download got cut off
<greeter> ah, there's one caveat i guess. it had to restart the package i was working on, which unfortunately by itself was nearly finished a 584 mb download, but it could be a lot worse, i'm still pleased :-)
<julien_> hello
<julien_> is there anybody here ?
<hateball> julien_: A few, do you have a question?
<julien_> yes
<julien_> i installed lubuntu and there's no "paquets" in synaptic
<julien_> id like to install the french translation of firefox for example
<julien_> in fact there's nothing in synaptic ...
<hateball> julien_: run this in a terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-fr"
<hateball> julien_: do you have a working internet connection?
<julien_> yes
<julien_> i installed Libreoffice by using the "software collection" not by synaptic
<julien_> "logithèque lunbuntu" (software lubuntu collection) is working
<julien_> i tried with the terminal but it says : unable to find mozilla-firefox-fr-fr
<hateball> julien_: Did you try with what I typed?
<hateball> Or did you just try and find a package named mozilla-firefox-fr-fr which does not exist
<julien_> sorry i didn't see
<julien_> i try
<julien_> yes something is happening :)
<julien_> updating sources i suppose
<julien_> updating ok but firefox-locale-fr doesn't work
<julien_> i made a mistake
<julien_> it works
<julien_> not 100% translated but its better
<hateball> well there are more packages you will want for proper translations
<hateball> julien_: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and upgrade anything it wants, then reboot if needed, see if Synaptic behaves better after that
<julien_> thanks
<julien_> synaptic is ok
<julien_> a part of the window was hidden ...
<julien_> thanks a lot!
<julien_> (I'll give that old pc to a children who's got problems at school, hope he'll enjoy :)
<hateball> julien_: :)
<hateball> julien_: you could "sudo apt-get install language-pack-fr"
<hateball> if something perhaps is missing
<julien_> thanks
<julien_> do you think chromium should be better than firefox ?
<hateball> julien_: For what?
<hateball> It's all personal preference really
<hateball> Chromium does have support for more recent flash, if you install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<julien_> for faster launch
<hateball> And it feels faster on the hardware I use at least. Firefox has it's pro's too
<julien_> firefox is quite long to launch
<julien_> to start
<julien_> but it may be normal
<julien_> hateball : thanks again and goodbye
<tachibana> i swear to god man 20% of the time i run a youtube video in firefox ever since an update and restart my browser crashes and I have to reload the vid all over again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wxl> are you using html5 tachibana? as i understand it, firefox ain't too friendly to flash anymore.
<tachibana> i hate html5
<tachibana> back in my day we used real languages
<wxl> well, according to firefox, that's your problem
<wxl> maybe try chrome
<ianorlin>  tachibana why not copy paste into vlc
<wxl> that too
<tachibana> >chrome
<ianorlin> it actually works quite well in that once you switch to vlc press control n to bring up keyboard shortcuts and control v to paste
<tachibana> Does everyone use Opera now a days o what
<tachibana> or*
 * wxl uses chrome
<tachibana> kind of defeats the purpose of using Lubuntu and Lxde if your using a UI that drains all the processing power and memory just to switch tabs
<wxl> i don't have that problem
<ianorlin> tachibana: you could maybe use qupzilla
<HeadlessHorseman> wxl: What's wrong with FF and flash?  Not blacklisted here.
<HeadlessHorseman> Uses a sandbox to not crash the browser.
<HeadlessHorseman> !info browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash
<ubottu> browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash (source: freshplayerplugin): PPAPI-host NPAPI-plugin adapter for pepperflash. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1 (wily), package size 218 kB, installed size 611 kB
<wxl> HeadlessHorseman: http://gizmodo.com/firefox-now-blocks-flash-by-default-1717664482
<HeadlessHorseman> Not seeing that on wily.
<tachibana> im not even using that old of a computer and chrome still is a major memory hog
<wxl> even if you don't see the problem, i think that the writing is on the wall for firefox and flash
<wxl> tachibana: like i said, i don't have that problem. not sure what to tell you.
<tachibana> I am using a circa windows Vista -days laptop
<wxl> i've got a bunch of tabs and extensions and all kinds of crap and it's taking about a gig
<HeadlessHorseman> wxl: Right, which is why browser-plugin-freshplayer-pepperflash is a good backup plan.
<wxl> running firefox right now with only one tab and no extension is taking over a gig
<wxl> if you ask me, that's not a check in the firefox column, tachibana
<wxl> HeadlessHorseman: potentially. unttil they decide they don't trust that either :)
<HeadlessHorseman> wxl: ...What addons?!  Mine's not that bad with 16 tabs!
<wxl> HeadlessHorseman: none
<wxl> in any case, we've had the browser war about a billion times in the mailing list
<wxl> my feeling is use what you like
<HeadlessHorseman> 352MB, no swap.  And yeah, it's all very subjective.  Though I think we all agree, adblocker.
<wxl> ADP+HTTPS Everywhere+Privacy Badger
<wxl> hahahhahah so i lied
<wxl> the chrome browser is gobbling up about the same amount of ram as firefox is
<wxl> of course all its extensions and tabs are more, but, that's about the same same
<tachibana> so I got this site I like to go on but it's got some weird script that leaves an annoying popup if I got adblock on
<wxl> that's probably a good sign not to go there XD
<tachibana> I need to figure out how to script that crap out with like greasemonkey or something
<tachibana> I also heard about an adblock hack where it echanges all banners and ads with anime girls, where do I find that gold
<wxl> 4chan
<tachibana> and have you guys seen that lubuntu shell columns and start bar themer mod to rice it out with even more anime girls?
<tachibana> triggered
 * wxl hasn't been searching for anime girl themes… lately
<tachibana> bruh what type of themes do you even search for
<tachibana> I bet you keep your openbox stock
 * wxl doesn't use openbox
<tachibana> i bet your lubuntu bar is powder blue
 * wxl doesn't use lxpanel
<tachibana> pics
<wxl> i use awesome wm
<wxl> it's a tiling window manager, so it's not for everyone, tachibana
<wxl> heck, i can't even see my background
<wxl> tiling window managers, as a rule, tend ot be kind of anti-theme :)
<wxl> i think this is largely to appease people that tend ot be power cli users
<wxl> most days, my desktop doesn't look very different than this:
<wxl> http://awesome.naquadah.org/images/screen.png
#lubuntu 2015-10-31
<tachibana> currently trying to find a theme with a start button that isn't a regular blank square
<tachibana> it's a weird must for me
<qkzoo1978> I'm creating a custom PcMan action, and need to specify the MimeTypes= part of the .desktop file so that it only opens m3u8 files, but I don't know what I should set it to exactly.  Any advice?
<illoxx> Yo
<illoxx> J'ai besoin d'aide concernant les casque/micro sous Lubuntu, quelqu'un peut m'aider svp ?
<wxl> !fr | illoxx
<ubottu> illoxx: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<redwolf> demandez melodie quand elle est ici
<illoxx> okay
<illoxx> So, i'm going to #ubuntu-fr x)
<illoxx> bye all x), thanks
<wxl> sure phillw
<redwolf> wrong tab :D
<wxl> oops :/
<Langley> Can I do anything against tearing in movies?
<NOOB> tape
<ikonia> Langley: ignore noob,
<ikonia> NOOB: if you're not going to be helpful, don't bother
<ikonia> Langley: the graphics driver you using will be the key normally to this,
<ikonia> Langley: it depends on your card and driver as to your options
<NOOB> can i be funny?
<ikonia> it's not funny, or helpful
<NOOB> are you sure its not funny
<ikonia> please stop it, the channel is here to help people, please do that
<Langley> Open soure driver
<Langley> Also, why is 7zip support not built in
<ikonia> Langley: which one, for which card
<ikonia> Langley: built into what ?
<Langley> Lubuntu
<Langley> AMD 7770
<ikonia> if you install the libraries it uses, you'll find applications will recognise/support the compression
<Langley> So I'm asking, why is that library not included by default
<ikonia> no idea,
<Langley> Does Lubuntu not have Java by default?
<Langley> Also, still seeking help on tearing problems
<SlaveOfJesus> Hi!
<New> What should I do when Pendriver does not work?
<Unit193> !info pendriver
<ubottu> Package pendriver does not exist in wily
<Unit193> Pardon? :)
<New> I'm a new user. Never used linux before so my knowledge is zero :( .I used pendriver to instal ubuntu but my laptop is still kind of slow and want to install Lubuntu
<New> but now pendriver does not work
<New> I'm really in need because I need to install a software for my studies
<Unit193> I have no idea what Pendriver is, from windows I'd recommend LinuxLiveUSB and from linux I'd say unetbootin', dd, or something like that.
<Unit193> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<New> Installing unetbootin guys thanks
<Langley> What's best for Flash in Lubuntu? Adobe?
<Unit193> IMO, yes.  Though depends, you can use NPAPI or PPAPI flash (I prefer the adobe-flashplugin package.)
<Langley> Wait it says "Remove from the system", so it must already be installed...
<Langley> Looks like it's not supported in chromium. Works in FF
<Unit193> Chromium needs PPAPI.
<Langley> So how would I go around that
<Unit193> !info adobe-flashplugin partner
<ubottu> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin. In component main, is optional. Version 1:20151016.2-0vivid1 (partner), package size 9228 kB, installed size 31306 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Unit193> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Langley> I wonder what kind of person can make any sense of that
#lubuntu 2015-11-01
<fredflintstone> can the current version of LUBUNTU 15.10 run on a Via C7-m 1000Mhz cpu, with 1 gig of ram but the issue is if it will ru on the cpu???
<bioterror> probably it will run, but VIA's CPU's aint that fast
<bioterror> dont expect much
<fredflintstone> thank you and i understand that the cpu in the friends netbook cannot be changed but yes agreed that it is slow , with the problem being its a Via C7-m processor and not changable comes the question if the kernel out of the box with this release is it is supported or not?
<utu8o> how do you turn on automatic security updates
<redwolf> go to update-manager
<redwolf> usually they're automatic by default
<redwolf> http://i.stack.imgur.com/I3yHR.png
<redwolf> ensure "check for updates" is on
<utu8o> thanks
<redwolf> :)
<utu8o> if i choose install automatically, and the computer is maxing out the cpu and ram, would it mess up the system?
<utu8o> or would it install automatically, when the CPU, RAM and HDD are not in use?
<redwolf> no, updates will just being slow, as updates consume a bit of cpu
<redwolf> I don't think you can schedule that task, they just keep downloading in the background
<utu8o> is there an option what time updates can be installed automatically like 3:00am?
<redwolf> if configure background downloads, of course. it's the best option, so you don't have to wait when they're ready
<redwolf> you could use a cron command, but I never did that with the update-manager
<redwolf> the best option is the background unattended downloads
<redwolf> here's some info about it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/36251/is-there-a-way-to-change-what-time-the-update-manager-checks-for-updates
<ajacmac> hey, does anyone know how to get pygame installed on python 3 on 15.10?
<ajacmac> I used apt-get and it installed on 2.7
#lubuntu 2016-10-31
<sirius2> hey guys
<franks> I am trying to get a live cd with lubuntu 16.04 for testing on a computer that only will install from the hard drive or cd rom.  The iso image will not fit on a cd.  Any workarounds?
<tsimonq2> franks: Unfortunately you might be out of luck.
<tsimonq2> You can install it using the Ubuntu Minimal ISO, but you can't have a live instance.
<franks> Bummer... need live installation to allow user to try before install.  I don't even  know if it will work with this old hardware.
<tsimonq2> franks: Maybe try 14.04?
<aNoobishBeginner> Hello.
<aNoobishBeginner> I have a question.. Will the latest Lubuntu 16.10 version work on my old laptop? It's using a Intel Celeron M 360 @1.4GHz CPU, has 1 GB of RAM and a 40GB HDD..
<aNoobishBeginner> Currently I'm using Windows 7 32-bit on it, but it's not very efficient..
<hateball> aNoobishBeginner: It should work yes, you will see if it does or not when you live-boot the installer
<aNoobishBeginner> Live-boot you meant it like when I boot it up from the USB stick that I'll be using to install Lubuntu? XD
<aNoobishBeginner> Sorry, not very keen on Ubuntu/Linux based OS.
<hateball> aNoobishBeginner: Yes
<aNoobishBeginner> Oh, okay. @hateball And would it run Youtube @720p and some basic web browsing without problems using Lubuntu? Just wondering. :)
<hateball> aNoobishBeginner: does it have some form of dedicated gpu? the cpu is quite slow by todays standards, HD video might be problematic
<hateball> as will any modern website with a lot of javascript
<hateball> aNoobishBeginner: it is simple enough to try, you dont have to install to find out. you can test it all in the live-session
<aNoobishBeginner> @hateball Oh.. It has a pretty old integraded Intel graphics chip..
<aNoobishBeginner> @hateball Perhaps this could do the trick - http://www.instructables.com/id/Boot-from-usb-on-an-old-pc-without-modding-the-BIO/ ?
<hateball> aNoobishBeginner: oh, so it does not have usb boot either?
<aNoobishBeginner> Yes..
<meddy> hey I have problem
<meddy> hey I have a problem with loging into ubuntu software center, it says that my e-mail/password is not valid(in 100% is). I found on the net that it was some kind of bug. Anyone has any ideas how to fix that?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ping, suggestion for the topic.
<wxl> hm?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Add something like "Email lubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com if your problem doesn't get solved within a resonable amount of time."
<tsimonq2> *reasonable
<wxl> i'd like to keep the topic under a page
<wxl> also reasonable is too subjective
<tsimonq2> wxl: But don't you think putting something like that in the topic would be good?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Or no?
<wxl> possibly
<wxl> also you need to fix the -devel topic :)
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<tsimonq2> Ok.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu: the lightweight Ubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Docs: http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 16.10 is out: http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | QA/Development: #lubuntu-devel | alternative support: http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users
<mark__> Anyone know what the black LXDE theme is that is default in Debian Jessie?
#lubuntu 2016-11-01
<poopBot> is there an developer edition with lxqt so i dont have to maunaly instal it
<poopBot> hi is there some lxqt build?
<Anonymousel> Yo
 * genii slides a coffee over
 * wxl intercepts and guzzles it down
 * Anonymousel Uninstalls linux due to anger problems
<genii> Anonymousel: Best to just ask a question about your current issue, and then see if someone may know the solution
<Anonymousel> Well could someone help me with my problem. I changed grub settings to boot into terminal only at startup
<Anonymousel> But it still boots into gui
<Anonymousel> It boots into terminal for like 3 sec then the gui starts
<wxl> Anonymousel: what changes did you make?
<Anonymousel> Changed quiet splash to text
<wxl> that just disables uhhh what's it called plymouth
<wxl> you need GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=”text”
<Anonymousel> I did that
<wxl> don't forget to update-grub, too
<Anonymousel> I did that also
<wxl> what version you running?
<Anonymousel> the latest Lxle lubuntu
<Anonymousel> I dont know if im in the right channel for this
<wxl> yeah this isn't really lxle
<wxl> lxle is it's own thing
<wxl> lxle is NOT lubuntu
<Anonymousel> Lxle is based on lubuntu
<wxl> yes
<wxl> but it's not lubuntu
<wxl> otherwise it would be
<wxl> um
<wxl> lubuntu
<wxl> that said, as of 15 or so, lubuntu switched to systemd
<wxl> if lxle followed there's a little more work you need to turn of the loading of the dm
<wxl> sudo systemctl enable multi-user.target --force
<wxl> sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<Anonymousel> Trying that now
<Anonymousel> Btw sorry for asking questions regarding lxle here but there was no one in the lxle channel to ask Å^^
<Anonymousel> The system boots into terminal now thanks for the help :D
<wxl> Anonymousel: no problem
<wxl> Anonymousel: we're not unwilling to answer questions for lxle but the problem is we can't guarantee the solutions that work for us work for them
<Anonymousel> I understand that
<Anonymousel> Could just not find anywhere else to ask
<wxl> yeah that's mostly an lxle problem
<wxl> you might want to poke them to get some more irc support
<wxl> and/or be it yourself ;)
<Anonymousel> Im new to linux but i hope i learn this stuff soon :D
<wxl> the only way to learn is to try
<wxl> sometimes the best way to learn is to challenge yourself to try to solve people's problems
<wxl> do a bit of googling, etc. etc.
<Anonymousel> But thanks so much for the help i tried for 3 days to get this to work haha
<wxl> frankly your request is fairly advanced for most linux end users
<wxl> so good job :)
<genii> !helpersnack | wxl
<ubottu> wxl: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<genii> ...and a coffee!
<teward> genii: you can give me the coffee
<teward> (I need it more than wxl :P)
 * wxl slaps teward 
 * genii slides teward a fresh mug of the strong stuff
<wxl> get away from my coffee, you heathen!
<genii> heh
 * genii makes another pot so there's enough o go around
<teward> :P
<dudz> Hello online lubuntu team members.
#lubuntu 2016-11-02
<tsimonq2> Hello dudz.
<Joeky> Hello again
<Joeky> https://github.com/lxde/lxqt/issues/1188
<Joeky> Status Notifier may cause qt4 software crash
<jim53> Hello everybody
<jim53> I have a problem with my keyboard because I need to pouch 4 times à letter to show it on screen
<jim53> Do you ave a idea of my roblem
#lubuntu 2016-11-03
<SkorrloreGaming> Does anyone know if it is possible to upgrade lubuntu 12.04 straight to 16.04? I needed to install 12.04 first because the desktop only supports CD-ROM
<ryuu> Hello all! I installed Lubuntu(latest version) on a Q6600 with 4gb ram ddr. The HDD is magnetic. The boot times are long 30s plus. anyone got an idea on how to reduce it?
#lubuntu 2016-11-04
<oldfart> Hello
<asusE200HA> hello there
<asusE200HA> i bought few days ago this netbook
<asusE200HA> https://www.asus.com/Notebooks/ASUS-Vivobook-E200HA/specifications/
<asusE200HA> it has uefi
<asusE200HA> so i have problem to boot from usb linux
<asusE200HA> but i tried lubuntu and it was ok
<asusE200HA> but i haven't sound
<asusE200HA> do you know something about it?
<wxl> asusE200HA: if you haven't checked alsamixer to make sure everything is unmuted and the volume is up, i'd start with that
<asusE200HA> the icon in bot was full
<wxl> asusE200HA: alsamixer. in terminal.
<asusE200HA> hmm
<asusE200HA> i will try
<asusE200HA> i found this
<asusE200HA> "Unfortunately Intel doesn't support Linux on Cherry Trail Atom SOCs, so this laptop has problems with audio (no sound with the integrated sound card, but works with an external one or via HDMI) and video (no suspension, but you can configure a "pseudo-suspension" that consumes little power, as explained below). "
<asusE200HA> bit i hoped for a solution
<asusE200HA> but*
<wxl> asusE200HA: like i said, try alsamixer.
<wxl> asusE200HA: not sure it will work but it's the first place to look.
<wxl> asusE200HA: furthermore the fact that Intel does not support it doesn't mean that Linux does support it. there have been many cases of drivers being written that are reverse engineered, in spite of manufacturer support.
<asusE200HA> why do you think that only with lubuntu i success to boot it?
<asusE200HA> i tried
<wxl> asusE200HA: well i don't know which other ones you use but some linux distros support uefi well and some don't.
<asusE200HA> ubuntu64, tahrpup64, slacko puppy 64, xenial puppy, fatdog
<wxl> asusE200HA: it's surprising to be that ubuntu didn't work. it should be the same.
<wxl> asusE200HA: we use the exact same kernel they do.
<asusE200HA> i disable security boot and fast boot. but when i press to boot from usb, just starts windows
<asusE200HA> only with lubuntu it was normall
<asusE200HA> ...
<wxl> you can always check with #ubuntu if you want support with that
<wxl> as for the other ones, you'll need to check their support channels
<asusE200HA> i bought this pc for my studies. it has 32 gb disk. but with windows 10 and updates i haven't memory
<asusE200HA> i feel that they try to don't let you instal linux
<wxl> asusE200HA: many manufacturers don't really think about linux. it's not that they're trying to NOT let you install it, it's just that they're not worried about making sure you CAN.
#lubuntu 2016-11-05
<huhu> how to run manually a demanded fsck because the system dosnt boot anymore, error code 4
<melt> How do i run a script that requires text mode user input before lightdm takes over and it goes to x? i am running 16.04 with latest patches, LXDE and lightdm. i tried simple services in /etc/systemd/system, didnt work
<melt> They run but are not interactive they are BG
<melt> i need interactive
<tf55> Hi, I have Lubuntu (lsb_release -a -> Ubuntu 16.04). Wifi works well, but at some point it disconnects (after the computer go to sleep).
<tf55> What can I do to diagnose the problem?
<melt> nm
<tf55> ifconfig -a lists "wlp4s0". Why isn't it "wlan0"?
<dust> ubuntu-drivers-common:i386:
<dust>  Depends: python3-apt but it is not going to be installed
<dust>  Depends: python3-xkit  but it is not installable
<dust>   Conflicts: ubuntu-drivers-common  but 1:0.4.22 is to be installed
#lubuntu 2016-11-06
<n3wborn> hi!
<fishcooker> hello n3wborn
<n3wborn> Do you know if, using gnu screen, when i split the screen, there is a way to automatically launch a shell ?
<john_rambo> I am a bit confused. I just installed Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS ...The repos seems to work fine but here >>https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1404_HWE_EOL#What_is_HWE.3F It says EOL is August 4 2016
<john_rambo> Sorry Lubuntu 14.04.2
<john_rambo> Is it safe to use 14.04?
<Guest27128> ?\
<Guest27128> i have this sd card
<Guest27128> https://www.sandisk.com/content/dam/sandisk-main/en_us/portal-assets/product-images/retail-products/Ultra_microSDHC_UHS-I_Class10_32GB-retina.png
<Guest27128> i want to instal there lubuntu
<Guest27128> it's better to do it manually?\
<afiweuf> i ran lubuntu live. it can't read my sd. because i think it doesn't have sd slot drivers
<afiweuf> how can i instal lubuntu in a sd card?
<Tahr-user> hello there
<Tahr-user> i ran lubuntu live. it can't read my sd card. because i think it doesn't has sd slot drivers
<Tahr-user> how can i instal lubuntu in sd card?
<zerothis1> I'm using a 64-bit installation. I installed 32-bit mesa and not opengl doesn't work at all
<fishcooker> is there any chmviewer... chmfox look like just open loop only
<ArgyroNet> hello
<ArgyroNet> if anyone is up, I have a problem with my tty's :(
<ArgyroNet> when I try to access them, I only get the message "wdm_int_callback - 0 bytes"
<ArgyroNet> with [a number] cdc_wdm: 1-4:1.6 before that
#lubuntu 2017-10-30
<Ngoc> hello
<Ngoc> i need some help
<mrinal> hello everyone
<hateball> hello
<mrinal> i am having a problem with my machine... can someone help
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mrinal> i was running my laptop on OSGEO which uses lubuntu and i upgraded the kernel and now my wireless does not work. how can i uninstall the latest kernel and put the original in its place
<mrinal> how can i do it on the terminal, also, i foolishly deleted the previous kernels (purged)
<hateball> mrinal: do you know the version number of your last working kernel?
<hateball> if so, apt install linux-image-x.x.x.x-generic
<mrinal> i'm not sure, i think it was 3.3 something, but i do have the installation disk, is there anyway i can find out using the installation CD-ROM
<mrinal> i' sorry, i'm @ work and i have to leave in 20 min. thanx for your help
<hateball> mrinal: was it the original kernel?
<hateball> mrinal: on 16.04 I think that would be linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<JohnDoe_71Rus> as i remember 14.04 has 3.17 and 4.4
<hateball> mrinal: but rather than downgrade, you can try !hwe for an updated kernel and see if that works properly
<ikonia> mrinal: what is osgeo ?
<hateball> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<ikonia> "I'm running it on osgeo"
<mrinal> i think 3.13.0-24-generic is right
<ikonia> it looks like a group
<mrinal> osgeo is built on lubuntu and has all kinds of FOSS GIS tools on it
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/14.04/ you can see actual kernels
<ikonia> so not ubuntu then as a distro
<ikonia> someone else has modified it
<mrinal> i tried updating the kernel and thats when the problem started
<ikonia> mrinal: this sounds like something the OSGeo group should be supporting in the #osgeo channel on this network
<mrinal> lubuntu is a lightweight version of ubuntu specifically meant for GIS applications
<ikonia> the second someone changes the official install, it's their responsibility to support it
<mrinal> thanx for your advice
<ikonia> no problem, I'm sure they will be able to support their re-spin
<ikonia> it's not appropriate to support it here though as we don't know what has been changed/how
<mrinal> in addition to this i did something really stupid.... in order to speed-up my system i edited the init files and my laptop now does not shut down automatically i have to hard power-off the laptop
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mrinal: https://live.osgeo.org/archive/6.5/en/index.html this os?
<mrinal> you are close... the OS is osgeo8.0
<ikonia> mrinal: ok, so it's not appropriate for this channel
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.osgeo.org/node/1465
<mrinal> yes, this is the one
<mrinal> https://live.osgeo.org/archive/8.0/en/index.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> for my 14.04 i use http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ 4.10
<mrinal> can someone kindly inform me the channel i should post my problem to
<ikonia> it's on their website
<ikonia> I mentioned it a few lined up
<mrinal> thanx for your help
<mrinal> thanx.... gotto go.. bye
<bryanfrommacau> I've been having trouble getting vnc to work
<bryanfrommacau> does anyone have a favorite vnc client that I should try?
<bryanfrommacau> I haven't had luck with tightvnc
<bryanfrommacau> Trying to control lubuntu from windows
<dee_> when making live usb disk for lubuntu 17.10: can I make persistence larger than 4 gb, or is it limited to 4?
<endboss> Hi, which one out of lubuntu.net and lubuntu.me is the official website?
<krytarik> endboss: The .me one
<endboss> krytarik: Thanks
<krytarik> endboss: LP #1608306 is the relevant bug report btw.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1608306 in Lubuntu Artwork "Confusing for users with many websites" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608306
<Mastus> snd-usb-audio seems to work quite differently than before... (Not necessarily a bug)
<Mastus> I have USB mixer connected to my computer and often I route inputs from mixer to the outputs of internal soundcard
<Mastus> Before, I could just switch mixer on and everything was peachy
<Mastus> Now, I switch mixer on -> everything is still good, but when switching mixer off it still shows on alsamixer (and no disconnect message in dmesg)
<Mastus> And it seems that it has preference over internal soundcard (so no sound output from web pages or videos)
<Mastus> Unplug USB -> we have usb disconnect in dmesg, and everything is as before (sound works)
<Mastus> I don't know if this is normal behaviour because upon upgrading Lubuntu I also upgraded my HW.
<Mastus> But on my old HW and Lubuntu 14.10 I could just use mixer ON/OFF switch, now I must physically unplug cable.
#lubuntu 2017-10-31
<dante__> has enyone had issues with unetbootin ? seems like bootloader is malfunc due do some missing config file on newly created usb sticks
<Kevinbunvh> Trying to load Lubuntu on ASUS netbook eee.  Works great on ubs but when I install the software and reboot without usb I only have a narrow desktop on right and the rest wis black with blurry white lines. Ideas.  This is my first Linux attempt
<zztopless> morning all... I'm setting up a lubuntu vm (14.04) and having trouble getting it to connect to a windows share, despite copying and pasting the line in my mint-kde vm, on the same network (on the same host machine)...
<erikocelote> hi im having a problem to install lubuntu en mi  acer aspire es11-131- c0us
<erikocelote> anybody can help me ?
<erikocelote> im trying to install lubuntu from a booted usb
<zztopless> /10.1.1.10/fn /mnt/FN cifs credentials=/home/lubuntu/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm 0 0  sudo mount -a brings the following prompt: Password for root@//10.1.1.10/fn: which is obviously not going to work (my login details are an offline only admin account in Windows 10
<zztopless> erikocelote, what issues are you having?
<erikocelote> it doesnt run!!
<zztopless> Do you know the key to get to the boot menu on startup for your laptop?
<erikocelote> yes
<zztopless> so you're able to select the usb stick?
<zztopless> did that laptop come with either windows 8 or 10?
<erikocelote> yes and i did it, actually i already installed the OS in the HDD, but when i try to reboot from the hdd, lubuntu doesnt run
<zztopless> does windows?
<erikocelote> my english is not the best but i hope you know what i mean
<erikocelote> windows 10
<zztopless> you probably had the boot record installed onto a different drive (easy to do)
<zztopless> so if you manually select the ubuntu hdd from the boot menu, it can't read that
<zztopless> have a look at the partitions on your hard drives in disk manager
<erikocelote> ok, and what i should do?
<zztopless> Do you have just the one hard drive?
<zztopless> or the the two OSs installed on different drives?
<erikocelote> no i just have just the one hard drive
<zztopless> ok, so ho did you partition them?
<erikocelote> i didnt part it...
<erikocelote> ok no
<zztopless> Did the ubuntu installation?
<erikocelote> its 537 mb filesystem ext 4 filesystem partition 2 500 gb ext4 and 1.1 mb free space
<zztopless> It couldn't have finished installing on your NTFS windows partition given Windows is still functioning
<zztopless> What is windows installed on?
<erikocelote> yes i did the ubuntu installation in the hdd, an i erased the windows, but it doesnt run from de hdd
<zztopless> oh ok, sorry, I did ask if windows was still booting, but I probably wasn't clear
<zztopless> I'm honestly not sure what the issues is, but I would try the process again, and at the screen where it asks about whether you want the let lubuntu erase the drive, or choose custom, choose let it erase
<erikocelote> ok im sorry im barely speak english, but im desperate cause y cant use my pc jajaja
<erikocelote> i already did it s you say
<erikocelote> but it doesnt work
<zztopless> bear with me, ill fire up an installation on a vm and check if there is an option there for where the boot record goes - I don't use lubunt as my daily driver mint-kde.  They are very similar, but need to double check
<zztopless> Your Enlgish is fine
<erikocelote> lubuntu is actually installed on the hard drive but lubuntu doesnt boot/run from de hdd
<erikocelote> thank's
<zztopless> yeah, for whatever reason grub isn't on the partition it needs to be on
<erikocelote> how can i put it on?
<zztopless> what version of lubuntu are you using?
<erikocelote> 17.10
<zztopless> ok, let me grab a 17.10 iso and get to that page
<zztopless> It might be worth setting up the partition manually, because on that page, you can select what device the boot loader goes on
<zztopless> You might want to have a look at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD3JtoSbfOo&feature=youtu.be&t=5m50s and see if it's relevant to your laptop
<erikocelote> omg there is the solution
<erikocelote> thank you very much
<erikocelote> i really aprecciate your help
<zztopless> yeah, it was hard to think how it could be an issue with the bootloader in the wrong place if you only had your hdd and installation USB hooked up and chose erase disk
<zztopless> no worries :)
<erikocelote> could you give me your email adress ??
<erikocelote> any way im really thankful
<zztopless> np, im usually the one asking for help, nice to help for a chanhe
<zztopless> sent you a msg with my email
<zztopless> gotta run myself, glad I could help
<zerothis> how would I boot my new laptop from the network using my ubuntu system as the host (zesty)
<zerothis> I ask because the bios checks all drives for windows a windows installation will not recognize others
#lubuntu 2017-11-01
<rg> how secure is lubuntu as compare to Ubuntu ?
<LValue_Required> hi!!! how do i grep the contents of the sentences?
<LValue_Required> for example, i'm trying to grep the output from openssl and i'm trying to grep the rest of the contents but i'm just getting the grepped string??
<LValue_Required> Any idea anyone?? Please help
<hateball> LValue_Required: I dont really understand
<hateball> LValue_Required: so you want grep to display the content from the match and onwards, regardless of linebreaks etc?
<LValue_Required> yes
<LValue_Required> exactly
<cameleon_78> Hi there
<cameleon_78> I want to ask if any of you can run steam using lubuntu
<hateball> LValue_Required: you can do grep -A10 to display ten lines after the match, for instance
<hateball> LValue_Required: man grep, is helpful :)
<antis> lub: Sorry, I don't exactly get what you are trying to do. Sounds like you want to set up your laptop as a wifi hotspot. (laptop is connected to a router or something??)
<deanwe_67> lol
<deanwe_67> I hav a question
<deanwe_67> well, can I ask 'em
<antis> deanwe_67: only one? :)
<LValue_Required> thanks hateball
<zztopless> hi lubuntuers... just wondering if anyone can help me get the samba share on my mint-kde vm mounted on my new lubuntu 17.10 vm
<zztopless> sudo mount -a returns: mount error(22): Invalid argument
<zztopless> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<hateball> So you have an incorrect entry in /etc/fstab
<hateball> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> Also NFS is way less pain imo, if you are sharing between linux machines
<zztopless> /10.1.1.11/FNNET /mnt/Full-Backup cifs credentials=/home/user/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm 0 0
<zztopless> fstab
<zztopless> sorry, didn't see the request to use past.ubuntu.com before the second text bomb
<zztopless> ok, will try NFS
<zztopless> What is NFS?
<zztopless> Is it required to export, or is that more for just when one wants to consolidate several shared folders into one for the share?
<antis> zztopless: NFS -> "Network File System" (The Unix pendant to Samba) ^^
<antis> to try stuff you can usually mount via `mount -t cifs //path/to/shared/folder /mnt/local_mount_point` - if it's a windows share you might also have to give credentials via options `-o user=WhoAmI,pw=password`.
<antis> (the local_mount_point must be an existing folder)
<antis> NFS is a lot faster (and more secure) though :)
<zztopless> thanks anti, just got done reading a bunch of tutorials, no success
<zztopless> it it makes a difference, I need to share a mounted veracrypt folder on /media/veracrypt1 on the server
<zztopless> Actually, I ideally would prefer to only share /media/veracrypt1/working (have just changed it)
<zztopless> so, on the server I have:  in /etc/fstab: "/media/veracrypt1/Freenet	none	bind  0  0"   in /etc/idmapd: "Domain=MyRealNameHome" (uncommented and the same thing in the same file on the client). And in /etc/exports: "/media/veracrypt1/Freenet 10.1.1.0/24(rw,no_root_squash,async,insecure)"
<antis> zztopless: sorry i'm not an FS expert. so chances i can help you are bad. anyway, prbly have a look at the https://linux.die.net/man/5/exports man page (crossmnt option??)
<zztopless> antis: thanks
<antis> zztopless: btw. apparently you can reload the configuration typing `sudo exportfs -ra`
<zztopless> If there is a ubuntu verison of Googles new backup and sync, I'm tempted to even use that
<antis> ??
<zztopless> lol I meant the opposite
<zztopless> the new file stream
<zztopless> that finally gives you the option to use Google drive as a remote drive
<zztopless> while still runnign their other backup and sync up for folders you want that for
<antis> if you are planning doing backups i can recommend "back-in-time"; relies on pure rsync commands and can be bound to an NFS share (samba on the other hand will destroy file permissions!)
<zztopless> https://support.google.com/a/answer/7491144?hl=en --> it's only for G-Suite customers, however the entry level plan for that is a dollar or two less per month for 1TB on drive, whereas with GSuite you get 1TB, file stream (last I checked, regular drive customers don't have access to it)  plus some really good business tools for a bit less
<zztopless> lol NFS share - thought that was about to work for my FS issue.  But I'll have a look for sure
<zztopless> I've always had a bit of concern with cloud storage used by individuals or very small businesses without IT support, that if they did get hit by a ransom-ware attack, how many complete backups are google, apple drop-box etc keeping of everyone's accounts? and or how well can their AI pick up when a whoel bunch of encrypted files are syncing into someone's cloud storage
<Roliyo> Hello. Today i installed lubuntu 17.10 (i386) on my laptop. I have a button to turn on my wireless networking (now is off). How can i enable wireless functions?
<antis> Roliyo: By button you mean a hardware button (like a switch)? Well… turn that on first. I don't know if Lubuntu can fully automagically detect that. So maybe you should go and run `nm-connection-editor` (settings -> network-connections) and add your wireless interface (wlan0 usually). This should work pretty much out-of-box…
<Roliyo> I cannot turn on that button ( by clicking) so i thought there is a command or something to turn it on. I added wifi connection and still doesn't work (used:never). I'm new linux user.
<zztopless> Check your bios to see if there is an option to disable the toggle, some do
<wxl> Roliyo: is your wifi device hard blocked and/or soft blocked when you execute the `rfkill list` command in terminal?
<zztopless> hard to imagine it being hard locked and behaving differently when presented with a different OS.  That said, there would likel ybe a thin cable running from the button is to either it's own small ribbon.
<antis> Roliyo: Especially for new Linux user's I recommend installing the 16.04 LTS (=> Long Time Support) versions. What you are probably looking for (it's hard to guess…) is the `nm-applet` plugin, which is showing as an icon in the control pannel (the "task bar" on screen bottom)
<Roliyo> Done everything what u said, no soft or hard blocked. in bios is everything ok ( previous works on windows as well)
<Roliyo> I probably understand. i need to download wireless drivers to make to works. problem is i dont have internet connection ;x. and on my laptop page there are only drivers for windows ( tell me if im wrong).
<Windows> I have a hp with an x86 Intel atom processor and 1gb ram. Do I meet the requirements? It's currently running Windows 7 starter.
<wxl> Windows: yep
<Windows> How, xwl?
<wxl> Windows: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows?backURL=%2F#0
<Windows> It's got a whopping 250GB HDD.
<Windows> Is it sufficient? Would I need to drop it on a usb?
<Windows> Xwl?
<wxl> Windows: that will work fine. just follow those instructions
<Windows> Ok. If it helps, there's literally nothing other than Windows and the cool custom bios on the machine.
<Windows> Sorry if I'm bothering you, xwl.
<wxl> you're not. just you're good to go. make it happen :)
<Windows> Sorry if I sound rude, but can we chat on hangouts? I'll need your email, please.
<wxl> nope.
<Windows> Any use for Windows on the machine?
<Windows> It's ***SLOW***.
<wxl> nope
<Windows> Should I tell mum? I'll need her consent.
<Windows> I told her. She's fine with it. Roughly how long will it take?
<wxl> dunno. maybe an hour or so. depends.
#lubuntu 2017-11-02
<grv> hi all. A question. What is better for you? 16.04 LTS or the newest 17.10?
<lubuntu_user45> I just upgraded to lubuntu 17.10
<lubuntu_user45> but wine doesnt launch
<leszek> lubuntu_user45: any error message?
<lubuntu_user45> none
<lubuntu_user45> it just wont launch
<AUMC> trying to install lubbuntu on an old MSi Wind Notebook. Install went well, get to the login screen but have garbled text on the left 3/4 of the screen and a narrow desktop and menubar on the right 1/4 of the screen. can't see login window. Can't see shutdown and reboot modal windows, but can still select reboot and hit the enter key to get it to move on. any thoughts?
<AUMC> The Wind Notebook is an Atom driven netbook
<berne> hey
<berne> im having trouble with lubuntu in a netbook
<berne> only the right side of the screen appears normal after installation
<AUMC> so, is it a netbook thing?
<glsmaxx> Is Lubuntu a lot OR a little lighter than Xubuntu?
<glsmaxx> My daily driver is dropping 32 bit systems and I have a fairly good history using both Lubuntu AND Xubuntu.
<glsmaxx> I could go with regular Ubunto but I really do not like Gnome OR Unity. I really am a XFCE kinda guy but do not have anything against LXDE. Thus with using fewer resources is going to be a big part of my decision.
<glsmaxx> I will sure miss my ability to just pick and download programs. I do not like the idea of having to mess with PPAs either. Guess one has to do what one has to do..
<AUMC> trying to install lubbuntu on an old MSi Wind Notebook (Atom netbook). Install went well, get to the login screen but have garbled text on the left 3/4 of the screen and a narrow desktop and menubar on the right 1/4 of the screen. can't see login window. Can't see shutdown and reboot modal windows, but can still select reboot and hit the enter key to get it to move on. any thoughts?
<krytarik> AUMC: LP bug 1724639.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724639 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724639
<krytarik> AUMC: Try the "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" workaround mentioned in the comments there.
<AUMC> krytarik, I'll take a look.
<AUMC> krytarik: challenge with modifying the grub, is I can't read the terminal. is this something I modify in the installer and then reinstall?
<krytarik> AUMC: Try if the console on e.g. Ctrl+Alt+F1 is more readable, otherwise can either do it in recovery mode, or on the Grub screen directly.
<agaida> AUMC: or boot directly into 3
<agaida> there was a key for enter boot before automagically start the graphical environment
<agaida> erm - enter grub
<lynorian> agaida, I am pretty sure it was shift
<agaida> lynorian: i'm a registered member of "plymouth haters" since 2009 :)
<lynorian> when something goes wrong with plymouth it is quite annoying
<agaida> right - i like the idea, but i really don't like to be forced to use plymouth if i don't have any reason to do so - ok, it is the only working solution to serialize inputs with parallel starts - but i still don't need it, even if it is much better now
<agaida> lynorian: esp. i really hate it in servers :D
<lynorian> I really don't see why you would put plymouth on a server
<agaida> i know some reasons - if nobody changed it mountall still depends on plymouth, i think cryptsetup even
<agaida> :)
<agaida> introduced by J. Remnand years ago - there was several attemts to lower it to Recommends, but all bugs was closed with a plain "No, never" - so we rebuild every new version without the dependency - ok, never done this again since i switched later to arch ...
<unitypunk> ohai
<unitypunk> anyone got a few mins to help me troubleshoot some wifi?
<wxl> unitypunk: go for it
<unitypunk> am on an OLD pc, thinkpad a30, it sees the card, but just redundantly asks for wep/wpa pass
<wxl> ew don't use wep
<unitypunk> fresh install of 16.04
<unitypunk> nah
<wxl> can you actually connect ot the ap?
<unitypunk> wpa2
<unitypunk> 4 other devices are currently connected to the ap
<wxl> what about with the pc?
<unitypunk> ... no.
<unitypunk> it just redundantly asks for the password.
<wxl> use `lspci -nnk` to get me the information on the card
<wxl> i especially want to know the name, pci id (in brackets, the first one), and kernel module being used
<wxl> as well as if any other kernel modules are available
<unitypunk> hmm spam a few lines why not?
<unitypunk> 02:02.0 Network controller [0280]: Intersil Corporation ISL3874 [Prism 2.5]/ISL3872 [Prism 3] [1260:3873] (rev 01)
<unitypunk> 	Subsystem: Actiontec Electronics Inc ISL3874 [Prism 2.5]/ISL3872 [Prism 3] [1668:0406]
<unitypunk> 	Kernel driver in use: hostap_pci
<unitypunk> 	Kernel modules: hostap_pci
<wxl> oh my. never heard of that :O
<unitypunk> its.. old..
<unitypunk> ¨designed for windows xp¨ sticker on it still :D
<wxl> ok that's a support device by that driver
<wxl> oh my you may need to flash some firmware or something :/
<unitypunk> hmm
<unitypunk> i dont have much expirence with that.
<wxl> yeah most people don't
<unitypunk> but i could reinstall xp and try to find the firmware i guess
<wxl> let's check what you have
<agaida> https://wiki.debian.org/hostap
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> hostap_diag [your interface, e.g. wlan0]
<wxl> as long as you have 1.7.4+, you should be able to do WPA
<unitypunk> not installed, sec...
<agaida> and it might be that firmware is needed, as described in the manual
<unitypunk> the firmware would be like inside the windows driver ya?
<unitypunk> i snagged all the driver stuff from lenovo before i got started
<unitypunk> Host AP driver diagnostics information for 'wifi0'
<unitypunk> NICID: id=0x8013 v1.0.0 (PRISM II (2.5) Mini-PCI (SST parallel flash))
<unitypunk> PRIID: id=0x0015 v1.0.7
<unitypunk> STAID: id=0x001f v1.3.6 (station firmware)
<unitypunk> wifi card is too old for the auth?
<wxl> yep need to upgrade
<wxl> in addition to that link agaida gave, http://linux.junsun.net/intersil-prism/
<wxl> looks like prism2_srec should be able to do the trick
<unitypunk> ya
<unitypunk> just reading it now.
<unitypunk> doesnt seem too difficult
<wxl> yeah doesn't
<wxl> can't really support you beyond that, unfortunately as i've never had this chip or experience with this particular software
<unitypunk> ffsssss
<unitypunk> firefox crashed
<unitypunk> computer too old for firefox...
<unitypunk> lol
<wxl> there's always w3m XD
<unitypunk> is that lighter and functional?
<wxl> or if you have to have graphics, w3m-img in xterm (text + graphics only), dillo (easier to use, less useful), xombrero (harder to use but fully functional browser)
<unitypunk> ive never used a commandline web browser haha
<unitypunk> dillo <3
<unitypunk> thanks dude
<wxl> np
 * agaida think that wxl forget about lynx
 * agaida runs
<wxl> agaida: clearly you're not familiar with math
<wxl> there's the well-known inequality: lynx < w3m
 * wxl runs
<AUMC> yay! thank you, all. The grub edit fixed my issue!
<Prest0o> hi
#lubuntu 2017-11-03
<Prest0o> hello
<Prest0o> i have a fresh Lubuntu install with persistance, i tried to install some apps, and put some files, rebooted the USB and then the files dissapeared
<Prest0o> any idea about why persistance is not working? there is a 4 Gb file called casper-rw in the pendrive, so looks like might be okey
<spitko> Dell Mini pp39s installation attempt from USB:  successful installation --but after reboot, most of the screen is mostly blacked-out except the right quarter.  Any help?
<krytarik> spitko: LP bug 1724639, try the "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" workaround.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724639 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724639
<spitko> <krytarik> will do, thanks.  btw in case it matters --it looks like this:  https://imgur.com/a/sQkNA
<krytarik> Yep, another case. >_>
<mr-day> guys
<mr-day> is lubuntu have default screen record?
<mr-day> i need take video screen for present
<mr-day> nvm
<mr-day> i done
<mr-day> ^^
<ryanmeatloaf> So...I cannot connect to any wireless network on lubuntu, I just installed it yesterday
<ryanmeatloaf> can someone please help
<ryanmeatloaf> Hello?
<ryanmeatloaf> It's me
<ryanmeatloaf> Can Somebody help me
<ryanmeatloaf> At the least reply
<ryanmeatloaf> :X
<hateball> well, I was having lunch, so
<hateball> and then they quit
<bryanfrommacau> hi
<bryanfrommacau> There are some things that I want to configure in my start up process in lubuntu
<bryanfrommacau> I have an external monitor (a tv, actually) which isn't configured properly
<bryanfrommacau> So I run these commands every time I start up
<bryanfrommacau> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25879627/
<bryanfrommacau> Is there a way I can avoid this hassle?
<bryanfrommacau> I basically want this computer to work as an appliance
<Guest53840> Help please!    I've used to play SecondLife under Lubuntu 17.04, but it does not start under Lubuntu 17.10
<Guest53840> I mean the Firestorm viewer
<cristian_c> wxl: hello
<wxl> cristian_c: ?
<akw> hi
<akw> is here anyone who knows how to change the keyboard layout for grub? i have an encrypted hard drive and set German keyboard layout which is not being used after finishing the setup
<genii> ...and they leave just as I discover the answer
<krytarik> Plz to share anyway. >_>
<genii> You make a grub keyboard layout using grub-kbdcomp, tell Grub about it in /etc/default/grub, then add insmod keylayouts and keymap /path-to-file-grub-kbdcomp-made> into /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<genii> So for their example, solutioon would be: sudo grub-kbdcomp -o /boot/grub/german.gkb de
<genii> And in /etc/default/grub: GRUB_TERMINAL_INPUT="at_keyboard" ... then the additions to 40_custom, ans sudo-update-grub before a reboot
<Kamilion> noted for future reference.
<Kamilion> i do lots of grub menus.
<krytarik> genii: Interesting to know, but I believe it was actually about LP bug 1047384.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Bionic) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047384
<genii> Interesting bug
#lubuntu 2017-11-04
<Cubey> Greetings
<Cubey> Is anyone familiar with this bug on eeepc netbooks with 17.10? This comes up on login. If you suspend and bring it back up, it self corrects. https://i.stack.imgur.com/WQ23G.jpg
<Cubey> But it’s  a little annoying to do that
<krytarik> Cubey: LP bug 1724639, try the "GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text" workaround.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724639 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724639
<Cubey_> That worked. Thank you very much.
<krytarik> Alright.
<ubuntufaulty> I am having problem downloading ubuntu iso from ubuntu website
<ubuntufaulty> I can't join #ubuntu channel
<ubuntufaulty> it mention; download was interrupted
<ubuntufaulty> I tried resuming.
<ubuntufaulty> still download interrupted
<Albert> hola
<Albert> estoy intentando instalar lubuntu pero me da problemas
<Albert> alguien sabe ayudar?
<Albert> somebody to help me installing lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Albert: ok, but for spanish language there is #ubuntu-es
<cristian_c> anyway, describe your problem here, so anyone could answer you
<ciemas> hello every body
<ciemas> is there any 1 living?
<ciemas> hello again
<krytarik> ciemas: Do you have a support question?
<ciemas> yes please
<ciemas> if be so kinf
<krytarik> Then just ask it.
<ciemas> so sorry, last time i use irc over 20 years ago
<ciemas> ok .
<ciemas> have lubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<ciemas> to connection: 1'st to internet via  wifi wlp16s0 interface
<ciemas> and second via inet enp0s25 to local NAS server
<ciemas> so when i plug the ether cable to socket wi-fi interface is going down
<ciemas> automaticly
<ciemas> i don't know why
<ciemas> cause on another laptopo i have
<ciemas> i can handle both connection
<ciemas> at the same time
<ciemas> any sugestion?
<krytarik> Not particularly myself, but stick around so others might help.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> then you plug  ether cable  system automaticaly set gateway to new connection
<JohnDoe_71Rus> put on NAS to one net with wi-fi
<ciemas> Jon thx but it's not my point as wifi is really slow comparing to lan
<ciemas> here is routing table from my second laptop wich doesn't put wifi down
<ciemas> ciemas@wrona:~$ route
<ciemas> Kernel IP routing table
<ciemas> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<ciemas> default         netiaspot.home  0.0.0.0         UG    600    0        0 wlp4s0
<ciemas> 192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     600    0        0 wlp4s0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> then google how to manage 2 connections
<ciemas> Jon I prefer duck... then google
<JohnDoe_71Rus> it does not matter, though the bing
<ciemas> returnig to subject, I suspect something is trigering "hardware swicht" makeing wlp4s0 down while connecting cable to enp5s0 but can't find it
<ciemas> here is dmesg
<ciemas> [ 2053.801709] e1000e: enp0s25 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx
<ciemas> [ 2053.801890] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp0s25: link becomes ready
<ciemas> [ 2054.420520] iwl4965 0000:10:00.0: RF_KILL bit toggled to disable radio.
<ciemas> [ 2054.420613] wlp16s0: deauthenticating from 00:12:2a:83:d1:f8 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)
<ciemas> [ 2054.423655] iwl4965 0000:10:00.0: Not sending command - RF KILL
<JohnDoe_71Rus>  file /etc/network/interfacer some like iface eth0 inet auto
<krytarik> !paste | ciemas
<ubottu> ciemas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ciemas> kry: sorry, did I done something wrong ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you need to solve the problem, the second connection changes the gateway to your own. It is necessary to leave the old
<ciemas> i don't know how to find the case of: [ 2054.420520] iwl4965 0000:10:00.0: RF_KILL bit toggled to disable radio.
<ciemas> John: ok I understan but don't know how to find what is trigering RF_KILL bit or how to disable sesitivity for trigering RF_KILL bit
<ciemas> especialy that the on second my laptop I have both connection opend
<ciemas> hello, i'm  looking for any lubuntu gooru who can help with wi-fi interface
<krytarik> ciemas: If you don't get enough help here, you can try in the main #ubuntu channel as well - but you'll have to register a nick to join there.
<ciemas> Kry: thx a lot can U help me how to register nick in #ubuntu?
<krytarik> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ciemas> i used irc over 20 y ago
<ciemas> ok thx again
<krytarik> Sure.
<WubWub> So, I'm downloading Lubuntu to install onto my pc. Any help from there without a disc drive?
<WubWub> wml? Can you help?
<tsimonq2> WubWub: Try #ubuntu :)
<WubWub> @tsimonq2 Why?
<ygor> Hello guys. Anyone can help? I am using a laptop with no hdd, and using lubuntu on a flashdisk. Trying to use gParted but keeps scanning all devices 4ever..any clues? No floppy issues on bios
#lubuntu 2017-11-05
<bryanfrommacau> hi
<bryanfrommacau> every time I log on, the resolution of my external monitor (a changchong tv) is 1024x768
<bryanfrommacau> But it's off center and I can only see half the screen, and larger resolution sizes are not available
<bryanfrommacau> so I made a script that I can run after I login to get 1656x900 resolution, which is almost right
<bryanfrommacau> but I would like to know if there is a better fix, or if I can make it run automatically
<bryanfrommacau> I would also like linux to mount one of my windows partitions automatically on login
<noob1> under lubuntu 17.10 amd64 try w/o install, open fcitx and click on keyboard tray icon, thing is fine. then open leafpad, "us" input sign show next to icon, now left click on icon again, a blank menu pops up and system hang completely. anyone?
<noob1> is here right place for support?
<LioneLL> yes
<noob1> well what is average response time to a help request, if it was dealt with, but not ignored?
<noob1> or may you advice other place for help? thank.
<LioneLL> just ask,  may try  #ubuntu
<noob1> oh just notice that you joined after i have asked the question--- please see https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/11/05/%23lubuntu.txt
<LioneLL> system language is to set in 'language settings' when installing ..
<noob1> the point is the whole system hang once i left click the tray icon
<noob1> you can move the mouse but no click nor key press is registered
<noob1> i suppose the system language is set to english for the live session but that's not what i am asking, i am asking if anyone encounters same bug as mine
<noob1> *i am not asking for how to change language at all
<LioneLL> i always choosed 'FR' keyb when booting live iso and never had such bug
<noob1> maybe offtopic but how do you change key mapping during live boot?
<LioneLL> i press F8 when iso boots
<noob1> i must have messed thing up as i do not have the boot options screen instead all i got is a grub menu
<noob1> i used rufus on window to make the boot usb
<LioneLL> heu, boot options are seen in 32b mode,  never tried F8 in 64b ...
<noob1> i see... thank for your time
<LioneLL> :)
<fishcooker> what's the gui of the scrot
<fishcooker> alternate for shutter
<LuMint> fishcooker: xfce-screenshotter
<LuMint> or screnshooter
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lxscreenshot 27~precise1
<Dominik> hi
<Dominik> i have a question
<Dominik> how do i install lubuntu?
<evgeniy> hi all!
<evgeniy> Help me please. How I can disable suspend on lid close on my laptop? ubuntu 16.04 LXDE. https://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid  - I try that, but have no effect.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> evgeniy: /etc/systemd/logind.conf HandleLidSwitch=ignore do you try this?
<evgeniy> JohnDoe_71Rus: https://askubuntu.com/a/830653 - I try all of those commands
<evgeniy1> JohnDoe_71Rus: reboot help me.
<Prest0o> lubuntu works bad, sometimes it doesn't square the full leters of the icons when the letters got things like [
<Prest0o> one pixel is out of the selection, can't understand how they dont see those errors when they program that.
#lubuntu 2018-10-29
<WoLf> Hello and good evening! Long time user trying to cope with changes and give the best effort towards switching to 18.10.. I'm sure the new stuff is as good if not better, but I'm having some issues trying to get a similar panel to what I had up to 18.04, in example, showing system temperature in text as an applet..
<WoLf> A quick search didn't help me much, other than one post about a quite convoluted use of Conky.. What am I missing? is it really not possible to have the sensors monitor in text instead of bars?
<sappheiros> I tried answering my question at https://askubuntu.com/questions/1086869/how-do-i-fix-fcitx-from-freezing-my-keyboard-and-mouse-click but instead askubuntu posted it as a comment, even though I specifically clicked to post an answer.
<AuroraAvenue> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1088135/in-lubuntu-18-10-nothing-happens-when-connecting-external-display
<lubot> v4vnc was added by: v4vnc
<lubot> <v4vnc> Fwd from v4vnc: Hello everyone yesterday I installed lubuntu 18 on my pentium 4 it was working well through my USB means in live environment but when I installed it.Then after boot it shows lubuntu logo after that black screen with mouse cursor
<lubot> <v4vnc> Fwd from v4vnc: How to solve this??
<wxl> @v4vnc can you get to a virtual terminal with ctrl-alt-f1?
<lubot> <v4vnc> No
<wxl> cttrl-alt-<any f-key> does not work?
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl> cttrl-alt-<any f-key [<wxl> cttrl-alt-<any f-key> does not work?], Now in live environment also lubuntu then it loads and nothing happens
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl> cttrl-alt-<any f-key [<wxl> cttrl-alt-<any f-key> does not work?], No
<wxl> @v4vnc did you check the hashes of the iso after downloading and the integrity of the copy to the usb?
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> @v4vnc did you check the hashes of the iso after downloading and the integ …], How to do that
<wxl> oh boy
<wxl> well that's the #1 thing you need to do every single time
<wxl> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<wxl> that will take care of checking the iso, which will confirm whether or not there are download errors
<wxl> after that, you can boot the USB and at the boot screen, select "check disc for defects," which will confirm whether or not there are copy errors
<wxl> a single BIT of difference can lead to some really strange problems
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> after that, you can boot the USB and at the boot screen, select "check dis …], I had already tested disc before installing but it didn't showed any error
<wxl> @v4vnc did you do both steps?
<wxl> @v4vnc the other problem that i can't resolve is the inconsistency of your situation. if it worked before in the live environment, why doesn't it work now? what did you change? unless you're not properly booting to the usb and you're just booting to the drive every time.
<apt-ghetto> it could be a problem with the graphic driver
<wxl> that usually does not lead to freezes
<apt-ghetto> as far as i understand it, it is blocked during the boot
<wxl> if there's a graphics issue, it will boot x, but with errors
<wxl> at which point, the virtual terminals work fine
<apt-ghetto> if it reaches graphical.target
<lubot> <v4vnc> Hey I got access to terminal
<lubot> <v4vnc> Now what
<wxl> what changed?
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> what changed?], Nothing just rebooted twice
<wxl> "nothing"
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> what changed?], Still same problem black screen with cursor
<wxl> this smells like a hardware issue to me
<lubot> <v4vnc> (Video, 83s)https://telegram.lubuntu.me/7nR7Z0Bp/file_4468.mp4
<wxl> like broken hardware
<lubot> <v4vnc> @v4vnc [<reply to image>], See thia
<lubot> <v4vnc> **This
<apt-ghetto> you mean a mouse cursor?
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> like broken hardware], But xubuntu and Ubuntu were working good
<lubot> <v4vnc> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> you mean a mouse cursor?], Yeah
<lubot> <v4vnc> @v4vnc [But xubuntu and Ubuntu were working good], Though they were slow
<wxl> but you just said it works some of the time and doesn't work other times
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> but you just said it works some of the time and doesn't work other times], Yeah
<wxl> i mean the software isn't changing itself
<lubot> <v4vnc> Right now tell me what to do
<wxl> so what other explanation is there/
<wxl> well, i can't fix broken
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> well, i can't fix broken], I think prblm is with graphic card
<apt-ghetto> login to a console and update your system: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<lubot> <v4vnc> My PC is old that's why may be
<lubot> <v4vnc> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> login to a console and update your system: sudo apt update && sudo …], Kk
<wxl> but i would agree, in general, that if you get an unexpected situation in terms of graphics, it's probably a graphics issue, most likely one that can be fixed with the right drivers or kernel modes.
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> but i would agree, in general, that if you get an unexpected situation in …], How to do that
<wxl> depends on the situation. you'd need to dig through the logs and see what errors you find
<wxl> you could see if there are proprietary drivers with `sudo ubuntu-drivers list`
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> depends on the situation. you'd need to dig through the logs and see what …], Do you have any reference link
<wxl> no. in /var/log there's syslog, dmesg, and the Xorg logs that should be looked through for *ERRORS* (not warnings)
<wxl> regarding kernel options you can look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions .... nomodeset works a lot of the time
<apt-ghetto> journalctl -b -p err
<wxl> all the kernel parameters are here https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.txt
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> And about the graphic card? It's the onboard Intel graphic card or external one?
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Lubuntu 16.04 works fine with this machine? It's old hardware, Asus p5pe-vm Intel 865/ICH5
<lubot> <v4vnc> I am finding something strange ,before appearance of black screen my PC screen splash so why it's happening
<lubot> <v4vnc> @v4vnc [I am finding something strange ,before appearance of black screen my PC screen s …], U can see that in video also
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> And about my questions
<lubot> <v4vnc> @Marcelo Pugliesi [And about the graphic card? It's the onboard Intel graphic card or external one?], Onboard
<apt-ghetto> please post: lspci -nnk | grep -A3 "\[03..\]:"
<lubot> <v4vnc> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> please post: lspci -nnk | grep -A3 "\[03..\]:"], Aptghetto means
<lubot> <v4vnc> Am I supposed to type that also
<apt-ghetto> copy&paste to the terminal
<apt-ghetto> or type it
<lubot> <v4vnc> K
<lubot> <v4vnc> (Photo, 1280x768) https://i.imgur.com/KIxdQHa.jpg Its showing this
<apt-ghetto> first letter is a little L not a pipe
<apt-ghetto> after grep has to be a space
<lubot> <v4vnc> (Photo, 1280x768) https://i.imgur.com/ZtOJJOB.jpg
<apt-ghetto> there are missing other spaces
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> The command is just:  ... lspci -nnk | grep -A3 "\[03..\]:"
<apt-ghetto> lspci<SPACE>-nnk<SPACE> etc
<lubot> <v4vnc> It worked
<lubot> <v4vnc> (Photo, 1280x768) https://i.imgur.com/pMJppnT.jpg
<wxl> XD
<wxl> maybe try `lspci -nnk | grep -A3 VGA`
<wxl> or maybe just `lspci -nnk | pastebinit` and give us the resulting URL
<lubot> <v4vnc> (Photo, 768x1280) https://i.imgur.com/BimuVSn.jpg
<wxl> you're either using too few or too many spaces
<wxl> `lspci -nnk` not `lspci-nnk` and not `lspci - nnk`
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> lspci - nnk
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> lspci -nnk
<lubot> <v4vnc> (Photo, 1280x768) https://i.imgur.com/YlafOZ9.jpg
<lubot> <v4vnc> Now
<lubot> <v4vnc> What's the next step
<wxl> can you type that out here?
<lubot> <v4vnc> Yeah
<apt-ghetto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZWDwM7QKKr/
<lubot> <v4vnc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZWDwM7QKKr/
<wxl> i couldn't even make that out as a Q
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> i couldn't even make that out as a Q], Now what's the next step
<wxl> did you run that journalctl command from above?
<lubot> <v4vnc> Yeah
<wxl> and?
<lubot> <v4vnc> (Photo, 1280x768) https://i.imgur.com/ONksOSe.jpg
<wxl> it's hard to read these pcitures
<wxl> you should use pastebinit as above
<lubot> <v4vnc> (Photo, 1280x768) https://i.imgur.com/pnDLEzr.jpg See this one
<wxl> however i'm seeing errors both with your disk and the usb drive itself
<wxl> as aforementioned, can't fix broken
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> however i'm seeing errors both with your disk and the usb drive itself], Ohk but tell me xubuntu was working fine so should I install that??
<wxl> i suspect if you try to install that you will run into the samep roblems
<lubot> <v4vnc> So what it means
<wxl> it means you have broken hardware. replace your harddrive.
<lubot> <v4vnc> I will not be able to boot any Linux distro
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> it means you have broken hardware. replace your harddrive.], Kk
<wxl> this explains why the usb worked
<wxl> no hard drive required
<wxl> however, you do seem to be having errors with the usb, which may be related to a particular usb port
<wxl> although it's entirely possible it could be dying, too
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> however, you do seem to be having errors with the usb, which may be relate …], I think USB error is showing bcoz my phone is connected to PC I am using it for Internet
<wxl> it's possible
<wxl> waaaait a minute
<wxl> i'm gonna take back what i said
<wxl> that's /dev/fd0. do you have a floppy drive on this machine?
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> that's /dev/fd0. do you have a floppy drive on this machine?], No its just showing even I don't have floppy driver
<wxl> well that's weird..
<apt-ghetto> i/o could be because of corrupt RAM
<wxl> could be
<wxl> corrupt RAM can make all kinds of crazy stuff happen
<wxl> you can reboot and at the GRUB screen use the memtester
<lubot> <v4vnc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WsmzkybDkr/
<wxl> go test your memory
<lubot> <v4vnc> Kk
<apt-ghetto> if memtest find errors, you can abort it, because your RAM is corrupt
<apt-ghetto> if not, let memtest run some hours to be sure (6 hours or more)
<lubot> <v4vnc> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> if not, let memtest run some hours to be sure (6 hours or more)], 6 hours or 6 pass
<apt-ghetto> 6 hours with zero errors and you can be very sure, that your RAM is working well
<apt-ghetto> 6 hours with one or more errors and your RAM is corrupt
<lubot> <v4vnc> (Photo, 1280x768) https://i.imgur.com/dcnMiqe.jpg I installed xubuntu through but during PC started showing this..Now I m not getting is it good or bad??
<lubot> <v4vnc> @v4vnc [<reply to image>], Through USB
<wxl> how did the memchecking go?
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> how did the memchecking go?], U said 6 hours I don't have that much time and earlier xubuntu was working well on my PC so I reinstalled it
<wxl> that wasn't the entirety of the message
<lubot> <v4vnc> @v4vnc [<reply to image>], Tell me meaning of this
<wxl> did you try them at all?
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> did you try them at all?], What???I am not getting what u r trying to say
<wxl> did you try the memtest at all?
<lubot> <v4vnc> Yes I tried it once it said error:0
<wxl> for how long did you try?
<lubot> <v4vnc> @v4vnc [<reply to image>], Is it normal
<wxl> no, it's a kernel crash
<lubot> <v4vnc> @wxl [<wxl> no, it's a kernel crash], So what's the solution
<wxl> no clue. that's very strange behavior.
<lubot> <ctisme> @tsimonq2 [Because it's already delivering LXDE.], noted, will try the 18.10
<Wickesss> Hello
#lubuntu 2018-10-30
<zap0> hi, i have a netbook  running 18.04  i read somewhere i could do:  sudo do-release-upgrade
<zap0> i tried that, and it said there is no new
<zap0> is this not how it's done?
<lynorian> zap0 18.04 to 18.10 can be quite a wierd job and is not officialy supported since 18.10 uses lxqt and 18.04 is still the gtk2 lxde
<lynorian> well 18.04 is lts so you have to tell it to check for every new version
<zap0> ah ok.
<lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html is if you really want to go through with this
<zap0> as long as i update regularly is there really any reasons to upgrade to 18.10 then?
<lynorian> do you want to use LXQt
<lynorian> over LXDE
<zap0> i have no need for that.
<lynorian> then 18.04 probably makes more sense for that case
<zap0> ok. thank you.   appreciate the sage advice.
<onla> Hey. I am trying to find how I am running ibus anthy automatically on boot. I have lubuntu 14.04 (sys v init I guess) and i3 window manager. For example where are the files that are added originally from Open System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<onla> or similar
<Yohkii> Hey I get some random stutters in my video playback with mpv on Lubuntu 18.10 with Intel HD Graphics 5500 GPU. Any idea how to troubleshoot this?
<leszek> Yohkii: I am suprised it is only a video problem. Usually on modern intel gpus nothing works as expected anymore
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Unfortunately it's a problem affecting all variants of 18.10
<Yohkii> :C
<leszek> The intel driver is utter crap and modesettings breaks here and there aswell
<Yohkii> The strange thing is I can play the same bit of video twice and the stutter only happens the first time
<leszek> so up until sandy bridge (Intel HD3000) you can use the intel driver everything after it and it runs like ......
<leszek> Yohkii: try another backend maybe for the video acceleration
<leszek> mpv should use opengl by default I suppose. Try vaapi if available or even the old xv
<Yohkii> tried both vaapi and xv, takes a bit longer to stutter but still happens
<Yohkii> The console don't really report anyhing when it happens, it just seems to count two/three seconds really fast all of a sudden
<Yohkii> CPU reports >10% usage on all cores too, so I just don't get it
<leszek> ok thats weird then. Does it happen with another video player like vlc aswell?
<Yohkii> Same thing with vlc
<Yohkii> I'll try some different output optins in VLC, I guess
<leszek> Yohkii: otherwise also install inxi and give me the output of inxi -G
<Yohkii> Graphics:  Device-1: Intel HD Graphics 5500 driver: i915 v: kernel
<Yohkii>            Display: x11 server: X.Org 1.20.1 driver: modesetting unloaded: fbdev,vesa
<Yohkii>            resolution: 1920x1080~60Hz
<Yohkii>            OpenGL: renderer: Mesa DRI Intel HD Graphics 5500 (Broadwell GT2) v: 4.5 Mesa 18.2.2
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Configure vlc to use X11 output video
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Disable system effects
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Install Oibaf newest xorg and Mesa drivers
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> For me get a little better
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> But things are really bad with gnome
<Yohkii> Thanks, I'll try that
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> There are some tutorials to enable dri3 on Intel HD graphics
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Some cases help too
<Yohkii> Now only audio output is jumpy, and less often...
<lubot> verywellfandango was added by: verywellfandango
<Wick> Hello
<wxl> just saying hi?
<Wick> I need help
<wxl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Wick> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Wick> Thank's
<Wick> I'm in lubuntu 18.10 and I'm forced to start telegram via Terminal, because in the menu it does not appear to me, how can I solve it? I have already tried to uninstall and reinstall but I have not solved it.
<wxl> how did you install it?
<Wick> sudo apt-get install telegram
<wxl> you mean telegram-desktop?
<Wick> or sudo apt-get install telegram-desktop
<Wick> Yes telegram-desktop
<wxl> if that installed correctly you should have a /usr/share/applications/telegramdesktop.desktop
<Wick> Permission denided
<Wick> denied *
<wxl> permission denied doing what?
<Wick> I tried to search /usr/share/applications/telegramdesktop.desktop in the terminal, but it tells me permission denied
<wxl> yeah i can't reprorudce that behavior
<wxl> how did you try to search?
<Wick> by writing to the /usr/share/applications/telegramdesktop.desktop terminal
<wxl> you mean you entered in:
<wxl> /usr/share/applications/telegramdesktop.desktop
<wxl> and hit enter?
<Wick> yes
<wxl> apparently you're not familiar with the terminal, as that does not search, but attempts to execute it
<wxl> you can use the `cat` command before it to list its contents
<Wick> [Desktop Entry]
<Wick> Version=1.0
<Wick> Name=Telegram Desktop
<Wick> Comment=Official desktop version of Telegram messaging app
<Wick> Exec=telegram-desktop -- %u
<Wick> Icon=telegram
<Wick> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yyjVsvWs5M/
<wxl> Wick: it has no "Category" key?
<wxl> Catgories, that is
<wxl> here's the file from debian, which should be consistent with ubuntu https://salsa.debian.org/debian/telegram-desktop/blob/debian/master/lib/xdg/telegramdesktop.desktop
<wxl> with the Network category, it should end up in network
<Wick> it is identical
<wxl> based on the version number, it doesn't seem ubuntu has made any changes to the debian package
<Wick> uhm
<wxl> so look in the "Internet" category
<Wick> there is not...
<wxl> even across reboots?
<Wick> Exact
<wxl> weird
<wxl> works for me
<wxl> in a terminal do `ls -al /usr/share/applications/telegramdesktop.desktop | awk '{print $1, $3, $4}'`
<wxl> what do you get from that?
<Wick> -rw-r--r-- root root
<wxl> and that all looks good
<lubot> <bonacin91> whats minimum space required for 18.10?
<lubot> <bonacin91> for VM
<wxl> we don't really publish minimums but 8gb should be sufficient
<lubot> <bonacin91> no no I meant space
<wxl> disk space, right?
<lubot> <bonacin91> ye !
<wxl> that's the question i responded to
<lubot> <bonacin91> you did
<lubot> <bonacin91> thansk
<wxl> Wick: does `desktop-file-validate /usr/share/applications/telegramdesktop.desktop` return anything?
<wxl> 3 times now i have installed the telegram-desktop deb package. each time it immediately adds the "Telegram Desktop" entry in the "Internet" category between "Quassel IRC" and "Trojitá." each time, i purged it and it was immediately removed.
<wxl> is it possible you installed the snap package instead?
<Wick> I do not think I installed telegram with sudo apt-get install telegram-desktop
<wxl> how did you install it?
<Wick> terminal
<wxl> then you either did that or you installed the snap package
<Wick> that i remember no...
<wxl> which would generally involve you using the snap command rather than apt
<wxl> are you saying you don't remember/
<Wick> Remember to have installed telegram only through the command: sudo apt-get install telegram-desktop
<wxl> if that's the case, i have repeated the same exact behavior and it works fine for me
<wxl> at least on 18.10
<Wick> um ... then are you done to completely remove telegram-desktop from Lubuntu? I reinstall it maybe I "appears"
<wxl> i'm having trouble understanding you but to completely remove it and all dependencies you would do:
<wxl> sudo apt purge telegram-desktop
<wxl> sudo apt autoremove
<Wick> now reinstall telegram ?
<wxl> again, i did an install and then that 3 times over and each time it did what it was supposed to
<wxl> if your intention is to uninstall and reinstall, then yes, you would `sudo apt install telegram-desktop`
<Wick> there is not telegram on Internet >_<
<wxl> are you sure you have 18.10?
<wxl> `lsb_release -r` should tell you
<wxl> also it might be interesting to see what `apt-cache policy telegram-desktop` tells you.
<Wick> yes 'im sure 18.10
<wxl> is it a fresh install or an upgrade?
<wxl> and you're sure this is lubuntu? XD
<Wick> Hahahahahaha,  yes lubuntu 18.10
<wxl> fresh install or upgrade?
<Wick> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ww5QB8MPJ8/
<Wick> fresh install
<wxl> yeah i'm at a loss
<wxl> everything looks normal from what i can tell
<wxl> a bug that can't be reproduced is, sadly, an unfixable bug :/
<wxl> try copying that .desktop file to your Desktop folder
<wxl> you might be able to double click it there
<wxl> alternately move it to ~/.local/share/applications, though i bet you'll have to chown it to your ownership
<Wick> Telegram is not on the desktop,
<wxl> copy it there
<Wick> launch 'telegram-desktop' on terminal
<Wick> what should i copy ?
<Wick> sorry >_<
<wxl> /usr/share/applications/telegramdesktop.desktop
<Wick> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sCJwkQ8tYv/
<wxl> no
<wxl> copy the file
<apt-ghetto> cat /usr/share/applications/telegramdesktop.desktop > ~/.local/share/applications
<wxl> paste the file in your desktop folder
<apt-ghetto> then you do not have to change any permissions
<Wick> tells me /home/name/.local/share/applications: it's a directory
<wxl> XD
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#etM3vb2tlgkEuH6lsCsFLQ
<apt-ghetto> sorry: `cat /usr/share/applications/telegramdesktop.desktop >
<apt-ghetto>              ~/.local/share/applications/telegramdesktop.desktop`
<Wick> ok wxl, done
<wxl> which is done?
<Wick> i copied telegram to the desktop
<wxl> so if you did everything i showed in that video, you should just be able to use it.. as i showed in the video
<Wick> yes i can use it
<wxl> horray
<wxl> well we didn't solve the problem of getting the menu item to work, but at least you don't have to use the terminal to launch it
<Wick> yes.... thank :D
<wxl> np
<Wick> thanks again! see you next time, bye bye
<wxl> take care
<Wick> i will learn
<Wick> :)
<sappheiros> Can you get the video at https://www.reddit.com/r/KidsAreFuckingStupid/comments/9smwye/little_brother_tried_to_impress_me/?st=jnw9157w&sh=aa8bc55c to load? Should I report this as a bug?
<sappheiros> Even if I select 240p, the video image stops moving, while the playback status bar progresses as if the video is playing -- it's acting like the video's too much for this computer to handle, but the CPU and memory I'm sure are not maxed out ...
<sappheiros> ... no, actually the CPU shows max in ctrl+alt+del window
<sappheiros> (with the 2 GB RAM ~75% full)
<sappheiros> when i close that video the CPU drops back down to ~30% (1.6 GHz CPU I think). so it seems that video maxes out the CPU and fails to render properly. is this a 1.6 GHz limitation? or should it be working?
<sappheiros> (1.66 GHz)
<sappheiros> (Intel T2300)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in chromium worked for me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> remember that hw acceleration is not available in firefox nor chromium in linux
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you could try to get the video url (in this case https://v.redd.it/3ubh991b4bv11/HLSPlaylist.m3u8 ) and play it in vlc which has hw acceleration
#lubuntu 2018-10-31
<sappheiros> hw acceleration is needed to watch reddit videos?
<sappheiros> hardware-accelerated decoding set to 'automatic' in VLC media player, but the file you linked wouldn't play
<sappheiros> apparently that file is not the video, since it's like 1 KB
<sappheiros> looks like a playlist referencing the file ... thanks though
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In VLC you have to put is a network. That's not the video, is like the playlist of the video. I could watch it in vlc
<lubot> <HMollerCl> same bad heaviour happened in firefox in 18.04
<sappheiros> :( Discover simply does not work on my computer.
<sappheiros> the right panel won't load, searching stalls it to a halt so it does nothing
<sappheiros> (i tried searching the word 'image' to try to install gimp or something better than this "LibreOffice Draw" which is not intuitive; can't figure out how to crop and resize an image)
<Luke_94_USA> Can someone help me install a plugin for Totem?
<Luke_94_USA> Followed, this, but can't seem to get the plugin to load: http://binarysurfer.blogspot.com/2011/03/enable-airplay-in-ubuntu.html
<tamedragon> Is this channel open to just ask questions or do  I need to PM someone?
<lubot> <aptghetto> This channel is open to ask, so just !ask
<tsimonq2> Ah, they left.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hint: on the Telegram side, if it's been more than 10 or 15 minutes, run /name to get the current people in the channel, so you don't respond if they're not there. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (IRC is a bit more ephemeral.)
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: awake mate?
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2 wxl got another lubuntu 18.04 user with latest .iso that got into that double network icon bug again, not sure if its related but cant update atm. you might wanna look at the .iso?
<lotuspsychje> last time i checked, i solved this by updating
<lubot> talfhokzx was added by: talfhokzx
<irgendwer4711> hi, whats the standard theme in Lubuntu 18.10?
<irgendwer4711> I am missing some icons
#lubuntu 2018-11-01
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Icon theme? Papirus dark
<lubot> * HMollerCl
<qwefytuoityty> lxqt Number of desktops always 4? Need two, not 4.  Add the ability to change the number of
<white_magic> anyone here familiar with lubuntu/openbox/lxde/lxqt? I am trying to create some keyboard shorcuts, but any involving the Super key do not work - and all other key combinations work. Any ideas as to potential causes?
<wxl> white_magic: lxde AND lxqt????
<white_magic> wxl: i think Lubuntu uses components of lxde and lxqt
<white_magic> but i can say for sure that i'm working with openbox
<wxl> white_magic: are you using lubuntu? which version? a fresh install?
<white_magic> wxl: I'm running Ubuntu 18.10 but I think it might be Lubuntu - I'm looking into that. It's certainly of the lighter variants of ubuntu
<wxl> white_magic: do you have the lubuntu-default-settings package?
<white_magic> let me check
<white_magic> Yes
<wxl> then it's highly likely you have Lubuntu
<white_magic> i think what i did was install the default version of ubuntu and then installed some lxde/lubuntu related packages and now its effectively lubuntu
<wxl> oh boy
<white_magic> i'm just not sure what is hijacking the super key
<wxl> things get very confusing at that point
<white_magic> wxl: i'm honestly not having any issues other than this. My installation is not borked haha
<wxl> i can only really comment on what lubuntu does
<white_magic> everything works great except this 1 type of shortcut
<wxl> ubuntu itself might have some whole set of other issues
<wxl> do you have pcmanfm or pcmanfm-qt?
<white_magic> -qt
<wxl> are you sure you don't have the non-qt version?
<wxl> (fwiw you might have better luck just installing lubuntu proper)
<white_magic> 100% sure
<white_magic> no way am I reinstalling.. ive set things up really well - and not for gimmicks, either.. i need a linux environment
<wxl> ok so there are two sets of short cuts, really
<white_magic> just like my keybord shortcuts my way
<wxl> there are the ones defined by openbox
<wxl> and then there are the ones defined by lxqt-globalkeys
<white_magic> ahh now the latter I am not familiar with
<wxl> the latter has the super key set to open the menu
<wxl> redfinee that setting
<white_magic> well i have the related daemon process running
<white_magic> so you're onto something
<wxl> you can define a super key + something shortcut in globalkeys alongside the super key for menu setting
<wxl> the problem is that if you're trying to do openbox settings that use the super key, it doesn't behave so well
<white_magic> lxqt-config-globalkeyshortcuts has some strange behavior - when i try to modify an existing action/shortcut or create a new, there is this countdown at the top of the popup screen where the key combo should be defined
<white_magic> have you ever seen that?
<wxl> yep
<white_magic> ohhh
<white_magic> i have to press the keys
<wxl> it gives you that long to press the keys
<white_magic> then it registers them
<wxl> i mean unless you want it to lock up your system waiting XD
<white_magic> haha
<white_magic> good call
<white_magic> wxl: do you know which config file the global shortcut keys gui writes to?
<white_magic> the gui is a bit finnicky, i'd rather just edit the config
<wxl> i can tell you
<wxl> but i can also tell you: you don't want to. it's even more finnicky
<white_magic> I'll take the hint haha
<white_magic> I think I got it figured out: the shortcut key combo (using the left super key) to launch the start menu in lxqt-config-globalkeyshortcuts was the culprit. I rebound it to something else and now all other Super+? key combos work. So it was taking precedence over all of them.
<wxl> it's like i said above: you can do super -> menu plus super+somekey -> whatever in globalkeys but if you have that super -> menu set, super + somekey -> whatever in openbox will fail
<white_magic> so are you saying i should avoid super related key combos in openbox config?
<wxl> if and only if you want to use the super key to open the menu
<wxl> but that could apply to other single key combinations
<wxl> like if you set right alt to something in global keys then right alt would likely fail in openbox
<white_magic> hmmm i kinda want to use the super key to open the menu but its not nearly as important as using the super key for other combos
<white_magic> i will live
<wxl> basically i'd move any shortcut you can into globalkeys wherever possible
<white_magic> ahh let me try that
<wxl> i don't think you can make direct calls to openbox either via command or dbus to get it to do certain things, though
<white_magic> well thanks for helping me sort this out
<white_magic> i'm wondering why you've chosen lubuntu - or have you? for me, lxde/lxqt are minimalistic enough that i dont get distracted as much. My PC could handle much fancier DE's but that doesn't help productivity for me
<wxl> i like my os to stay out of the way
<wxl> no need squandering resources on useless things
<white_magic> us both, then
<white_magic> i tried to use i3 for like a week
<wxl> and yet it's functional enough to do the trick
<white_magic> got reasonably profficient. Decided it was too awkward, still
<wxl> to be fair, i typically use awesome (another tiling window manager like i3) in lieu of openbox/lxpanel
<wxl> but that's just a preference thing
<white_magic> sooo i got these shorcuts set up now that resize and move around windows
<white_magic> e.g. alt+3 moves it to left half, alt+4 to right half
<white_magic> others move it to the other monitor and resize the window
<white_magic> i had this set up on windows and i replicated it 99% on linux
<white_magic> i wish Lubuntu had window snapping though
<white_magic> but those keyboard shortcuts enable a similar end result
<wxl> openbox has something of the sort
<wxl> i think, at least
<white_magic> i think i'll skip investigating that
<wxl> sort through the window actions http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions#Window_actions
<wxl> bbl
<lubot> <marneu> @white_magic [<white_magic> got reasonably profficient. Decided it was too awkward, still], I've used LXQt with i3 since Ubuntu 17.10, works very well! ... You can also try Xfwm or KWin, which have more traditional behavior and come with window snapping out of the box!
<white_magic> ok ttyl
<white_magic> marneu: thx for the input - ive never tried xfce
<white_magic> it looks like a solid alternative to lxde/lxqt
<lubot> <marneu> LXQt is pretty much WM-agnostic, which might in part be due to how the dev team is split on which WM to make default.
<lubot> <marneu> Well it is, but LXQt and Xfwm work together nicely.
<lubot> v4vnc was removed by: v4vnc
<lubot> <marneu> No need to use all the other Gtk-tainted Xfce components!
<white_magic> too many choices
<lubot> <marneu> yeah its a rabbit hole
<white_magic> this is why i like to stick with out of the box solutions.. used to run plain vanilla ubuntu forever - now i think i want something more minimalistic
<lubot> <marneu> first you're sick of mouse-driven window management, then you start compiling forks of window managers from source
<white_magic> i think its important to avoid busywork - which is a very easy trap with linux
<white_magic> easy to spend days upon days trying out 'better alternatives' .. thats why a minimalistic, yet polished DE/UI are best
<lubot> <marneu> true that. to be fair, 1. I've used i3 for years, now (and it turned out that LXQt plays the nicest with it)
<lubot> <marneu> 2. I'm a dev, so I kinda get paid for tinkering :D
<white_magic> marneu: i honestly liked i3 a LOT but it was just a bit rough around the edges. For example, I'd like to be able to use the mouse to move the windows around and snap them in place
<white_magic> there were some awkward hacky ways to do it but ehhhh
<white_magic> overall it was an interesting experience but i cant say that a tiling manager actually makes you productive until you have 100% figured out all the shortcuts and have customized it fully
<lubot> <marneu> eh, I already used the Super + arrow key combo a lot back in Windows 7
<lubot> <marneu> i3's shortcuts feel super natural to me
<white_magic> ahhh well i got a better setup going for windows - i dont like the idea of using 2 hands for those kinds of shortcuts
<lubot> <marneu> especially since I really hate using touchpads
<white_magic> i use kb shortcuts that only require my left hand to move windows around
<lubot> <marneu> I pretty much always have two hands on the keyboard, except maybe when I'm browsing the web. ... What shortcuts do you use for that?
<white_magic> what shortcuts do i use for window management?
<white_magic> marneu: mostly these: https://pastebin.com/q7EfLA4a
<lubot> <marneu> You're snapping windows with Alt-3 / Alt-4? Bold
<lubot> <marneu> Pretty cool, though.
<white_magic> haha you like it
<white_magic> i've been using those key combos for like 2 years now
<lubot> <marneu> Damn, that might be longer than I'm using tiling WMs.
<lynorian> Well the gtk LXDE did not work the best with i3
#lubuntu 2018-11-02
<white_magic> can someone help me figure out how to remove tearing? I'm running latest Lubuntu (so Ubuntu with the Lxqt DE) and I have compton installed. I have tried running it with various launch params, e.g. "compton --backend glx --vsync opengl-swc" but tearing persists in a firefox webpage that I'm using as a test. I have an Nvidia GPU with the latest proprietary drivers installed. Please advise.
<tsimonq2> Did you install Lubuntu or LXQt on top of Ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> There's a difference.
<tsimonq2> (We aren't Ubuntu LXQt for a reason. :)
<white_magic> tsimonq2: to be honest.. i cannot recall.. is there a away to check if i started with lubuntu or installed lxde on top of it?
<white_magic> and installed lxqt on top of ubuntu is what i meant to say
<tsimonq2> Ahh, hmm. I'm not sure then, sorry.
<white_magic> rats
<white_magic> is there an lxqt chan?
<tsimonq2> #lxqt on OFTC
<tsimonq2> But please be patient when you get there, it's not super active.
<white_magic> yea i figured haha
<white_magic> what is oftc?
<tsimonq2> The IRC network.
<white_magic> ahh i havent heard of that one.. wonder why they arent on freenode
<tsimonq2> Because the Debian LXQt maintainer, a core LXQt developer, created the channel.
<johnhmalu> where I can find the source code of lubuntu? I mean if I can git clone the repo
<hateball> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi! Cant install Lubuntu 18.10... everytime freezes here...
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/CQdnfvv.jpg
<wxl> @JyotiGomes are you sure that you checked the integrity of the install media?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I downloaded the iso file from Lubuntu.me
<wxl> that's not what i asked
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> The usb stick is working fine and i burned the iso using mkusb for linux
<wxl> still not what i asked
<wxl> you would need to (a) verify the checksum of the iso and (b) select "check disc for defects" at the boot screen. if both of those tests succeed, then you can be sure there are no download or copy errors. one bit of difference can result in very strange errors.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Sorry, i do not know very much about the terminology. How may i check the integrity of the install media
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> ?
<wxl> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<wxl> ^ that deals with (a)
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Ok. I will see. Thanks
<wxl> (b) is one of the selections when you come to the initial boot screen where "start lubuntu" is an option
<wxl> if you still have problems after confirming that, i would suggest getting xubuntu and see if you also have the same problem with it. if you do, then there is some sort of issue with the kernel and your computer.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/bdEsen5.jpg
#lubuntu 2018-11-03
<LargePrime> hi.  weird question.  i want to install ubuntu to my USB stic, as an install, not a live cd.
<LargePrime> do i have to have a second usb drive, run a live cd on that, and install from that to the destination usb thum
<LargePrime> or can i just install lubuntu straight onto the USB drive
<lubot> <marneu> You can actually install onto stick you booted from. Better be a USB 3 stick, though, since performance is really shoddy.
<lubot> <marneu> (if my memory doesn't fail me)
<lubot> shar dan was added by: shar dan
#lubuntu 2018-11-04
<lubot> LucioChavez was removed by: LucioChavez
<mchasard> hi
<mnassAn> hi, does anybody run the skype snap from snappy repository (or what it's called there) and has it working?
<mnassAn> I only get a blank window, with nothing than a skype sympol
<mnassAn> symbol
#lubuntu 2019-10-28
<isthis4real57468> tomreyn i appreciate your help...but a real person who is successfully running livepatch on a flavor would be nice to hear from to confirm...its empiric knowledge, not theoretical
<tomreyn> isthis4real57468: that's cool. i only ran it on vanilla ubuntu for a while. as folks told you in #debian you shouldn't try to play mix and mojo with those distros, though, it wont work out,
<lubot> <Mainframe1986> @HMollerCl [Here is the bug, check if it's the same or different https://bugs.launchpad.net/ …], Yes, that is the problem. I've been there before. in fact it is not a pcmanfm problem which is the best file manager for my needs having tried so many. It is not clear where this comes from
<lubot> <Mainframe1986> If I knew it before I stayed with the 16.04 that was not affected by this crash
<lubot> <aptghetto> Lubuntu 16.04 is out of support
<lubot> <Mainframe1986> @aptghetto [Lubuntu 16.04 is out of support], yes I know. but sometimes it's better not to update if it works 😁
<Phodoks> Hi
<Chunkyz> What to eat
<Chunkyz> Hmmm
<diogenes_> pizza
<gaston_> asd
<jfdid> Hi.  Looking for help to prevent Lubuntu from going into sleep or suspend.  I've tried a lot of different things and have searched for hours!
<wxl> what version?
<jfdid> 19.xx - I'll dig it up here now
<jfdid> Lubuntu 19.04
<wxl> did you go through power management and make sure it's not set to sleep or suspend under certain conditions? https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.12/power_management.html
<jfdid> Yes, all three options are disabled.
<wxl> and did you go through the power management settings in the screensaver and make sure it's disabled? https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.20/screensaver.html
<wxl> p.s. 19.04 is supported until january. 19.10 is out. go upgrade!
<jfdid> I'm fairly sure I checked into the screensaver settings but I'll double check here.
<jfdid> I'm running it as a server for home automation and worried the upgrade may break something...but I suppose I'll have to do it at some point, thanks!  I'll check the ss settings here right now.  thanks for your help thus far wxl
<wxl> jfdid: we did test the upgrade and didn't see any obvious breakage. additionally, i can tell you from years of working on development in lubuntu, i've very rarely seen any sort of breakages at all. if anything, it's one particular package that gets rarely used and isn't a standard part of the install......
<wxl> jfdid: one more thing— if you added anything to your install it's possible SOMETHING in there may have dragged along some additional power management nonsense with it. i doubt there's any logs of /what/ triggers power management events, but you might check `dmesg` and /var/log/syslog
<jfdid> Ok, great.  I'll give it a shot once I get the power issue figured out.
<jfdid> As for the screensaver,  it's been on Random Screen saver after 10 minutes.  Lock Screen is disabled.  Power Management is disabled
<wxl> yeah then check the logs to see if you can find any info. that's super bizarre.
<jfdid> They syslog mentioned the core CPU temps above threshold, clock throttled.  At the same <time>, it then says core temp/speed normal.  The box is in a closed cabinet, which may be getting a bit warm - wondering if maybe this would shut down the unit?
<wxl> super bizarre meaning, i can't imagine what you would have added (in regular use) that would be controlling it. those are the only two mechanisms in lubuntu proper.
<jfdid> Gotcha.  Yeah, I don't think I've added anything along those lines.  Just HomeAssistant and deCONZ, neither of which should affect power management.
<wxl> i've seen shutdowns with overheating before, but that's also not suspend/sleep
<wxl> yeah well it's remotely possible they have some weird dependency on something....
<kc2bez> jfdid: over temps will shut the system down. depending on the BIOS it may be doing it there if a sensor alarm is triggered. but wxl is right, that wouldn't suspend.
<wxl> if you got the system in a closed cabinet and the ambient temperature is pretty hot, that's a recipe for disaster
<kc2bez> Linux is great but it can't fix your hardware.
<jfdid> Haha, you bet.  I've never seen it go above 43°C but maybe something's running and ramping up.  Thanks for your assistance folks.  I'll run it with the door open for a few days and see if that's the issue.  Appreciate how quick you guys are.
<wxl> well you CAN use it to keep CPUs cool by artificially limiting them
<wxl> um 43°C is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too hot
<wxl> personally, i'd consider anything above 25°C or so to be a bad scene
<jfdid> Interesting.  When I run "sensors" from the terminal, the Cores list High and Critical both at 105°C
<jfdid> It's a fanless "raw media" box, not unlike an intel NUC.  https://shop.raw-media.ca/en/hardware/31-raw-mini-2-640206931212.html
<wxl> that's not ambient temperature
<jfdid> wxl: sorry, that's Core temp, not ambient temp in the cabinet
<wxl> that case design is great, but only in the sense that it pulls the heat out away from the hardware and releases it into the environment.. but if the environment is close quarters, it will just affect the hardware
<jfdid> For sure.  I'll give it a shot for a day or two.  Does that 105°C seem like a good cutoff for a CPU or should it be lowered?
<wxl> usually the manufacturer will publish specifications.. i'd base it off of that
<jfdid> copy that.  Thanks again.
<wxl> see https://www.cputemper.com/maximum-and-normal-cpu-temperature/ for example
<wxl> in general i'd say keep it below 60-70
<wxl> when in doubt, keep it lower. the lower you keep it, the longer the cpu will last
<wxl> that's all the more relevant if this is running non-stop
#lubuntu 2019-10-29
<chieta> Im on sitting_here(10.8.0.16) connect to the VPN server so i could connect via ssh to over_here(10.8.0.17)… from over_here i could access the webserver @over_there(192.168.8.8)... how to im on sitting_here to access all services provided @over_there via @over_here? Should the traffic conf be set on vpn server or on the client or even on the
<chieta> over_here?
#lubuntu 2019-10-30
<lubot> <ctisme> how to move every window apps opened on the hdmi monitor to edp one?
<chieta> xrandr?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ctisme [how to move every window apps opened on the hdmi monitor to edp one?], If you are in extended monitor setup. You will just have to drag them to this monitor.
<Lizardman> Ah I've got everything running great in my fresh Lubuntu install, but the PulseAudio Mixer icon in the system tray has become blank - known issue?  Anyone have experience with the bug and potentially some suggestions?
<wxl> `pulseaudio -k` do anything for you?
<Lizardman> I shall try
<Lizardman> Regretfully no, good sir wxl
<wxl> what version of lubuntu?
<Lizardman> Should be latest, always forgot how to check that as opposed to kernel version
<wxl> `lsb_release`
<lubot> <ctisme> @The_LoudSpeaker [If you are in extended monitor setup. You will just have to drag them to this mo …], how to do that automatically... let's say i have many apps open... when using the extended monitor... i want to all apps opened on edp one rather on hdmi wan
<Lizardman> "No LSB modules are available."
<wxl> ugh that whole thing. so stupid. try `lsb_release -d`
<The_LoudSpeaker> ctisme: set the edp one as the primary monitor
<Lizardman> Ubuntu 19.04
<wxl> ok well 19.10 just came out. you might want to try an upgrade as you'll want to do one anyways.
<Lizardman> For Lubuntu, what's the official upgrade procedure?
<diogenes_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<The_LoudSpeaker> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ Lizardman:
<lubot> <ctisme> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> ctisme: set the edp one as the primary monitor], i won't
<wxl> it may be that some application is using your hardware and so pulse is just ignoring that. you can do `lsof /dev/snd/* | tail -n +2 | grep -v pulse` to figure out if anything is there
<wxl> ^ Lizardman
<Lizardman> wxl: I will check that, I am doing a dist upgrade at the moment, which will kick me offline here (Linux box is router using iptables)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Then sorry mate. Can't help! 🤷🏻‍♂️
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @ctisme
<wxl> worst case scenario, you can try deleting (or moving) the config files and then restarting
<lubot> <ctisme> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> Then sorry mate. Can't help! 🤷🏻‍♂️], no worries, nice tries
<wxl> btw ~/.config/pulse
<wxl> `pactl list` might be instructive if there are still issues
<Lizardman> wxl: Thank you wxl, you've been much helpful - just waiting for the packages to be upgraded and hopefully a sane restart (might need to re-install the NVIDIA drivers, I use the ones from their site)
<Lizardman> It's just that dang icon in the system tray being blank, it tasks me!  It tasks me!  Everything else is working so well, best I've seen LXQt
<wxl> 19.10 is better so XD
<Lizardman> I cannot ignore the advice of a good ser
<chieta> still on 19.04 with openbox here
<wxl> 19.10 still has openbox
<Lizardman> My first Linux distro was Mandrake, all the way back, let's see, 21 years ago roughly
<wxl> oh jeez i don't even remember mandrake XD but i began on slackware
<chieta> 21 years with linux then?
<chieta> i forgot the logos of mandrake
<chieta> knoppix i rememberred
<wxl> i remember having to hack a device driver for something... it was a laptop and there wasn't much in the way of resources for linux on laptops back then
<chieta> my first impression is suse
<chieta> sound driver is a mess
<Lizardman> Yeah, I was the coolest hatchling in class, I setup a remote access terminal and used a bunch of ncurses-based programs to chat on ICQ, IRC, etc
<Lizardman> And I'm back on with 19.10
<Lizardman> And Pulse has an icon!
<wxl> horray
<wxl> most likely that is circumstantial
<wxl> so don't get the idea that pulse sucks in 19.04 or anything. but you've got newer software and that's a Good Thing™
<Lizardman> And I almost lost my Vulkan code due to where I put it!  Woops!
<Lizardman> Gotta reinstall the NVIDIA driver
<Lizardman> wxl: What's the default window manager for logging in? wddm?  Wasn't lightdm, trying to find the process
<wxl> Lizardman: one key lower— sddm
<wxl> and fwiw "login manager" would be the words you are looking for
<Lizardman> wxl: Hm, killing it only brought it back
<wxl> they all end in "dm" for "display manager" but especially in the age of wayland, that's super confusing
<wxl> yeah it autospawns (just like pulseaudio, actually). what are you trying to accomplish?
<Lizardman> Install NVIDIA's driver
<wxl> wouldn't that involve kernel modules, so you're just reloading them basically?
<wxl> see `modprobe`
<Lizardman> Back again
<wxl> if you're trying to essentially restart x, killing the display/login manager is what actually does it
<Lizardman> I need to stop sddm from loading so Nouveu doesn't load so I can load NVIDIA's kernel driver
<Lizardman> Basically a fresh boot with no X
<wxl> oh just blacklist nouveau and kill sddm
<wxl> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Lizardman> NVIDIA's installer already made a blacklist file in that location
<wxl> so if nouveau is there, it shouldn't load
<Lizardman> ...and yet lsmod shows it
<wxl> did you completely reboot?
<Lizardman> Yes'ser
<wxl> what's `lsmod | grep nouveau`?
<Lizardman> https://pastebin.com/FeBxGUV2
<Lizardman> https://pastebin.com/zkBBSZjS - NVIDIA's file
<wxl> so everything except the first line shows modules that are loaded that are using nouveau.. they might be the issue
<Lizardman> nano /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-installer-disable-nouveau.conf - Good path
<Lizardman> Those modules look rather generic-y for Xorg-y
<wxl> i know.. just observing
 * Lizardman hands wxl some binoculars
<Lizardman> Probably stopping sddm from loading will fix this
<wxl> anything except comments in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules?
<wxl> is nouveau mentioned anywhere in /etc/modules-load.d/*?
<wxl> is the nvidia driver (for some weird reason? i don't know) blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/*?
<Lizardman> Check for that, it wasn't
<wxl> also look for either in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (you shouldn't have one) or /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf/*
<wxl> oh there's some fun ideas here https://askubuntu.com/questions/110341/how-to-blacklist-kernel-modules
<wxl> i like the last one, which is rename all the driver files X'''''''''D
<wxl> the `install module /bin/false` directive is new
<wxl> passing the blacklist to the kernel right in GRUB is a nice touch
<Lizardman> wxl: Ugh, got the driver installed, X starts for a second, see the cursor, it drops
<Lizardman> Gonna get the Xorg log
<Lizardman> What, the
<Lizardman> Now it's sddm that seems to be preventing it from running
<wxl> ?
<Lizardman> [   146.842] (EE) Failed to open authorization file "/var/run/sddm/{e0243e52-2eca-494a-87f7-7b2c23eba320}": No such file or directory
<Lizardman> I also see BOTH Nouveau AND NVIDIA references in the log
<Lizardman> https://pastebin.com/ye9DDPdj
<wxl> yeesh
<wxl> can i make a crazy suggestion?
<Lizardman> Yes'ser
<Lizardman> Reinstall?
<lubot> <lynorian> what happens in a live session?
<wxl> no.. roll back your driver
<Lizardman> Hm, need to check the command line options on the NVIDIA installer for that
<wxl> i'm not sure it will allow you that option
<wxl> you might have to literally go pick an older version and install it
<wxl> i know this is gentoo but kind of interesting https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1097502.html
<wxl>  * rolling back drivers helps
<wxl>  * the file exists though it says it doesn't
<wxl>  * for some, wiggling the mouse/typing keys and it works like normal (so might be a red herring)
<Lizardman> wxl: All working
<Lizardman> wxl: Next thing, a menu editor, since I don't seem to have a built-in one
<wxl> Lizardman: what are you talking about? you said earlier you had nano XD
<Lizardman> wxl: I love nano!  I use it all the time!  But both LXQt have a GUI for editing the menu?
<wxl> oh you want a GUI boooooo
<Lizardman> (I have to sell this distro to some people at the company)
<Lizardman> (well, make them like it)
<wxl> surprisingly, the LXQt project has been relatively unfriendly about the idea of a desktop entry editor, let alone a menu editor
<kc2bez> nano has some gui-like features XD
<wxl> oooooooh but i think i may have found a really good solution
<wxl> let me go test this out
<wxl> meanwhile i'll show you the two i know of
<wxl> !info alacarte
<wxl> !info menulibre
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.11.91-3 (bionic), package size 79 kB, installed size 556 kB
<ubottu> menulibre (source: menulibre): advanced FreeDesktop.org compliant menu editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-1 (bionic), package size 142 kB, installed size 1436 kB
 * wxl kicks the bot
<wxl> wth? we default to bionic here? ugh
<wxl> !info alacarte eoan
<wxl> !info menulibre eoan
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.11.91-5 (eoan), package size 47 kB, installed size 312 kB
<ubottu> menulibre (source: menulibre): advanced FreeDesktop.org compliant menu editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-1 (eoan), package size 144 kB, installed size 1469 kB
<wxl> there, still there :)
<wxl> and apparently getting smaller in the case of alacarte. not sure if that's a good sign or not XD
<wxl> ok the idea's good but not great
<wxl> you can edit the Desktop Entries by using pcmanfm-qt and going to Applications, then right click, open with, your editor, etc.
<wxl> however you wouldn't necessarily know all the categories
<wxl> or if you don't mind flatpak and ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww gtk3 https://github.com/donadigo/appeditor
<kc2bez> fwiw I vote menulibre. it doesn't pull in too much and it just works.
<wxl> yeah except when it doesn't
<wxl> when you try to get fancy (more than just moving categories) it's problematic
#lubuntu 2019-10-31
<lubot> ManoharVoggu was added by: ManoharVoggu
<lubot> <ManoharVoggu> Hi everyone. … I forgot my lubuntu password what can I do now🤔
<tomreyn> hi ManoharVoggu
<tomreyn> you can boot to recovery and set a new password from there
<tomreyn> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<tomreyn> this is assuming you're not using disk encryption and forgot this passphrase as well
<tomreyn> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<lubot> <ManoharVoggu> The thing is I don't see a grub menu.  … I'm on a MacBook and I have lubuntu booted from an external hard drive
<lubot> <ManoharVoggu> Anyway I can open a shell from the login screen and do something?
<tomreyn> you'll need to gain root access, which normally requires you to enter your password
<tomreyn> so from the running system it will not be possible, i'm afraid.
<lubot> <ManoharVoggu> Hmm
<tomreyn> do you know whether you actually use grub there to boot?
<tomreyn> or something else? i'm not so familiar with macs
<lubot> <ManoharVoggu> Mac has something called a 'startup manager' in which I can select which drive to boot from … Internal or external
<lubot> <ManoharVoggu> But unlike ubuntu grub , I don't see options like recovery
<tomreyn> i suspect you may still be using grub, loading after the startup manager.
<tomreyn> just the menu is hidden by default
<tomreyn> you may need to press escape repeatedly there.
<lubot> <ManoharVoggu> Pressing Esc repeatedly sadly didn't work for me, will let u know if something works
<lubot> <aptghetto> Start a live-system and chroot into the installed os
<tomreyn> it may even work without chroot
<tomreyn> ManoharVoggu: ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ManoharVoggu [Pressing Esc repeatedly sadly didn't work for me, will let u know if something w …], holding/repeatedly pressing shift might also do it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [Start a live-system and chroot into the installed os], this can also be done.
<lovezrs> hey,everyone .does any knows how to remove aport/aport-gtk?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Which version of Lubuntu do you use?
<lovezrs> lubuntu 18.04
<lovezrs> I type the command sudo apt remove apport  then the system notice me that would remove the lubuntu-desktop  lubuntu-gtk-core  lubuntu-gtk-desktop
<lovezrs> i am afraid that would be harmful to my lubuntu
<tomreyn> you could just disable it instead
<lubot> <aptghetto> Do you have a good reason to remove it?
<lovezrs> i don't like the error message shown  when i am focus in something
<lubot> <aptghetto> The error message disturbs you? But the error is no problem?
<lovezrs> that's just a harmless error
<lovezrs> I just don't like the error notice form,because it is useless ,I click the report button for thousands time ,but the next time,it still appeared...
<lubot> <aptghetto> Disable it: `sudo systemctl stop apport.service && sudo systemctl disable apport.service` should do the trick
<wxl> if you keep getting error notifications, you likely have something wrong
<wxl> including the possibility of a .crash report sitting around that never gets properly submitted
<lovezrs> lubot: thanks
<lovezrs> wxl: maybe ,but my lubuntu runs well except the error notifications...
<wxl> lovezrs: whta are the errors?
<lovezrs> I should login twice when I power on my laptop,then the error notification appeared
<lovezrs> I need login twice when I power on my laptop,then the error notification appeared
<lovezrs> I did not have a screenshot of the notification,I can't remeber it  now
<wxl> you need to login twice? that seems normal???
<lovezrs> not noramal ,but i don't care about it :=）
<wxl> you have anything in /var/crash?
<lovezrs> yes,the lightdm's error message
<wxl> can you paste that up?
<wxl> btw that old 18.04 version you're on is supported only for a few more months. you should really think about an upgrade to 19.10.
<lovezrs> i have a problem when using paste.ubuntu.com
<lovezrs> Bad Gateway The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<lovezrs>  
<lovezrs>  Apache/2.4.29 (Ubuntu) Server at paste.ubuntu.com Port 443
<wxl> then use pastebin.com or termbin.com or share.riseup.net or.............
<lovezrs> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hbDZDqWNh6/
<lovezrs> finally sucess
<lubot> <aptghetto> What shows `journalctl -b -p err`?
<wxl> assuming you sent one of those reports today based on https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2018.04&package=lightdm-gtk-greeter&period=day your most likely culprit is bug 1422794
<ubottu> bug 1422794 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "lightdm-gtk-greeter crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_surface_get_type()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422794
<lovezrs> wow ,I am so lucky :-)
<lovezrs> it still not be repaired
<lovezrs> thanks for your helps,I should go to bed now
<Lizardman> wxl: GreetRings if you're around
<Lizardman> So I've got my fresh 19.10 Lubuntu going, my monitor is native 2K, but I bump it down to 1080p due to how I organize programs, however I've noticed, especially with Qt, that either some DPI setting is in effect or maybe the OS adjusted font sizes at install based on resolution?  Everything is quite large
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Nice observation.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You can change the font sizes manually I guess.
#lubuntu 2019-11-01
<co1or> hi?
<wxl> yes?
<co1or> just looking for a unix/linux related channel that isnt all lurkers.
<wxl> good luck
<co1or> do u or anyone else  here know much about linux/unis wxl?
<co1or> unix*
<wxl> people come from all over the world so at any time, you have people whose time zones will not match with yours
<co1or> i know
<wxl> so you will always have a bunch of lurkers
<wxl> i think it's safe to assume anyone on any linux channel is going to know about linux
<co1or> that doesnt mean they have DEEP knowledge!
<wxl> i don't think talking in generalities is helping your cause
<co1or> and WRT to the "time zones": why would someoe leave themselves logged into IRC if theyre not gonna chat? just to LOG or something?
<wxl> to read the scroll back. it's been common on irc for aeons
<co1or> wxl: i doubt you know much. you sound very "testy". iwas going to ask some linux-specific questions but i doubt you would have the answer kid.
<wxl> co1or: seems presumptive but suit yourself.
<yeeter> yooo
<yeeter> how come there's no "try now" option when I boot lubuntu from the flash drive?
<yeeter> I'm using the iso from "Download Latest lubuntu Version 19.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @yeeter [<yeeter> I'm using the iso from "Download Latest lubuntu Version 19.04], Where did you downloaded it from?
<yeeter> lubot https://lubuntu.net/downloads/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That's not the official site
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It's lubuntu.me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And better download 19.10
<yeeter> ooo thanks lubot
<lubot> <ctisme> is there any lubuntu stopwatch?
<guiverc> @ctisme not that I'm aware of; I used gnome-clocks (very simple) when using lxde, kronometer i'm told is good for kde thus likely LXQt
<lubot> <ctisme> @guiverc [<guiverc> @ctisme not that I'm aware of; I used gnome-clocks (very simple) when …], is lxqt now more kde-like than gnome-like?
<lubot> <ctisme> 😁
<guiverc> LXQt uses Qt or Qtoolkit same as used by KDE; LXDE used GTK+2 (older version of that found in gnome; or GTK+3)
<guiverc> you can use GTK+ programs still in LXQt; I sure do, but they'll require GTK+ libs + LXQt/Qt libs in memory so wasting a little memory; not an issue on my current 8gb box; but significant if 2gb or less box is used (my opinion anyway)
<lubot> <ctisme> nice point of view, thanks guiverc
<lubot> <ctisme> cool clocks guiverc... last time i using sandhur
<lubot> <ctisme> old style
<Goretex-mike> hi
<lubot> <heysoundude> I’m hoping someone can help me determine if a recent update has slowed my system’s boot down significantly, or if my SDD is on the verge of failure:   … I did an apt-get dist-upgrade (18.04.3) earlier this week, and since I chose to install “whoopsie” and “libwhoopsie” it has gotten to the point that I’m sitting and waiting and pu
<lubot> lling the power before it boots. I get a password prompt before the desktop tries to load though - can anyone offer insight?
<lubot> <heysoundude> Ooh, now I’ve gotten a “root filesystem has exited with code 4”. Running fsck /dev/sda1
<lubot> Rutvikm was added by: Rutvikm
<tomreyn> heysoundude: run a SMART check from a live system. if this shows no degradation, run a short self-test. if this shows no problems, run a memory test from decidated memory testing system (not from ubuntu).
<tomreyn> that's overnight, since it will take a while to test it properly.
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Any option to change font size
<kc2bez> @Rutvkim which version of Lubuntu?
<tomreyn> heysoundude: fsck error code 4 means (according to the fsck(8) man page): "Filesystem errors left uncorrected". This will happen when there are file system errors which cannot be corrected automatically. Those usually involve data loss. I would not recommend focussing on fixing the file system, though, first make sure the hardware is in good condition.
<tomreyn> That's because such situations should not occur when the hardware is fine and you have also not used dd on your drives or moved partitions or file systems around or similar lately.
<lubot> Bestleadir was added by: Bestleadir
<lubot> <heysoundude> I’ll have to read up on the SMART check.
<lubot> <heysoundude> Yeah, I’ve not done any partitioning. Bought the drive, put 16.04 on it, upgraded since. My guess is the drive is at or near MTBF
<lubot> <heysoundude> I love how fast ssd’s are but they sure don’t last like good ol’ spinning platters
<tomreyn> generally, for desktop use, they are as long lived, sometimes longer.
<tomreyn> but this applies to SSDs manufactured today and during the past few years, not those early models
<lubot> <heysoundude> Mine is maybe 3 yrs old
#lubuntu 2019-11-02
<lubot> Unista was added by: Unista
#lubuntu 2019-11-03
<lettu> Hi! I'm trying to play DVD in VLC. libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<lettu> Does anyone have any tips?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sudo apt-get install libdvd-pkg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and then: sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lettu ^
<lettu> Thank you!
<destiny> hey lubuntu fam just installed 19.10 and it's awesome, but need a little help
<destiny> how to turn off the + sign next/over the folders? :)
<kc2bez> destiny: I am not familiar with the + sign next to the folders. Do you notice this in a particular application? Do you have a screenshot?
<destiny> no its on the folders
<destiny> i think its for selection
<destiny> when you press the + it selects the folder :)
<kc2bez> I think I figured it out, you mean on the desktop.
<kc2bez> Yes, that is for selection. I am not sure if that can be disabled or not.
<destiny> yeah looked around for a setting to turn it off with no luck
<destiny> on kde i was able to turn it off. hope someone comes with solution :)
